# Shoshie's Journey



## Shosh (Jun 12, 2008)

I am feeling so low at the moment. I am feeling pretty physically frail and emotionally vulnerable. My feet and legs have been numb for quite a while and my body has trouble understanding some of the messages from the brain in terms of certain functions. On Tuesday I had an MRI of my brain, and on Wednesday I had one of my spinal cord. My beautiful thick hair is falling out in clumps. My hair is the only thing I like about myself at the moment.
I will soon be leaving work. I am no longer able to do the job I love so much. The job is too physically hard for me now, and I am having trouble remembering all of the tasks that I need to do.So many wonderful and precious children I have taught over the years will always be with me in my heart.
I have applied for disability for now. That has been so hard and humiliating for me. I am a very independant person, so having to apply for assistance is just the worst thing in the world. I have paid my taxes for a very long time though I guess. It is so hard.
I have asked G-d why he has given me this challenge. Multiple Sclerosis. I have so far had no answer to this question. 
The nurse came to my home to show me how to inject the medication that I will need to take three times a week. I just cried and cried. It felt so overwhelming, it felt like such a burden and a responsiblity that I would have to bear. I am coping with it now though. It has to be done to protect my body from further attacks of this illness.
I feel defective as a woman, I feel like less of a woman. I ask myself why did I not have a baby when I was younger. I still hope to have one.
I have been doing online dating with mixed results. I had one bad experience earlier this year. I have stopped it for now, because I just feel what man would love me given I have so many imperfections? The MS is not the only one.
I have been corresponding with a wonderful man on my MySpace page, ( MySpace junkie). He wants me to come to America to see him, and has offered to pay for me to come.He knows all about everything,I have laid it all bare.
I am scared though. What man would want to be with somebody with these imperfections, when they could have a woman with none of these issues?
I will also need to have a tummy tuck after losing my weight with the lap band.
I would rather he come here, as I am still recovering from this latest attack of the illness, and I am not feeling physically up to flying such a long way right now. I am scared that he will ultimately reject me also. I think that would be very hard on my heart . I don't know what to tell him.
Can I just say that I love Dimensions so much. It has been a real haven for me.I was a fat girl for so long and I have lived the same issues as many of you here. I feel at home here. My heart did sink a bit when I came here yesterday and I saw that the whole paysite issue had been raised from the dead again. It is ok though. I would not want to censor people's free speech.
Can I just take this opportunity to thank all of the beautiful and wonderful friends I have made here. You mean a lot to me.
Maybe if I do end up coming to America to be with Mr Wonderful  I could crash on some of your sofas for a visit?

I have applied for the 2008 MS Australia scholarship also. It is a grant of between three and five thousand dollars, for people with MS in order for them to follow a dream that they may have. Maybe I will eat five thousand dollars worth of Krispy Kremes!

With love
Susannah


----------



## bexy (Jun 12, 2008)

shosh, wish i had advice of substance to offer but i really dont.
all i give you is kind words.

i wish i could answer why you have been plagued with this illness, but i cant. life is unfair, and the worst things seem to happen to the nicest people.
just be aware that people love you, and it will get better. these things take time but soon you will find a way to live and be happy as fully as you have been in the past. change isnt always a bad thing even though it may seem it at the time, that one insignificant or sad change may be the one that turns your life around. 

as for the guy, its wonderful that you have met someone and have felt comfortable enough to be honest with him. although i am all for taking chances (if i wasnt i wouldnt be with my george!) i would say your health comes first and if at all possible, the guy should visit you. or wait a little longer. though it would be nice to see some dims peeps!

stay strong shosh, you are loved, like and respected in these parts and we all want great things for you, and will do our best to help, even if its just a little ear to listen.


((hugs))


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 12, 2008)

Susannah, 

You and I have never had a heart-to-heart conversation, but I've never met a more loving and kind individual in my life. You've always reached out to me here and on myspace and given me little smiles and bits of sunshine at just the right moments. It pains me to know you're going through such a difficult time. My upbringing taught me that we're never given anything that we can't handle. I believe that, to an extent - but I also know that sometimes asking for help has to be part of the way we handle some things, and there's absolutely no shame in that. I do hope that you have friends and family there who can help you through this, but I also know there are many around here who see what a wonderful person you are and will send you all the support and love possible. 

And...you're welcome on my couch anytime, my friend.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jun 12, 2008)

I know I don't know you as well as some members of the boards, but I always see your posts and am amazed by your consistent kindness and support for others. Your post made me want to reply to you. You are a wonderful woman and you bring so much to the people who know you here and I can only imagine that those who have the privilege of knowing you personally are that much luckier. I think you need to worry about taking care of yourself now. But know this, you are not less of a woman or less of a person because of this illness. The measure of any real woman or man, in my opinion, is who they are and what they mean to those around them. You are a light in the lives of many. I can't begin to imagine your pain physical or emotional right now, and I will not patronize you by pretending that I could, but I know you have great strength and character and are deserving of all the love and happiness you hope to find in this life.

With love,
Dr. P


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 12, 2008)

I can't imagine how much inner strength you need to get through something like this... the changes in your body, your life, your goals. Very brave to manage the way you do, and it seems only human to have points that are low so you can appreciate those that are not?

Good luck and hope your spirits are lifted sooner rather than later.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Susannah, I'm another who hasn't interacted with you much on the boards, but I read this and am moved. How long it has taken you to even rant like this, with all you're going through. I think that's such a testament to your will and bravery. 

I, like others, can't say that I understand. I don't have experiences to compare. I think we all, however, can relate to feeling that frustration at g-d or the world in general about why things are the way they are. A big "why?" can be so suffocating, and I wish you well navigating these troubled waters.

Don't know about the boy, but I do know that you are a beautiful woman and you are very deserving of love and a partner. Don't let MS steal this from you, too. 

Lots of love from the Dims family (even those who don't know you yet, like me!)


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 12, 2008)

Exactly what the other's have said here Susannah. A colleague of Mtmaiden also has gone through the same thing you are going through, seeing what she has gone through, I can at least somewhat understand what you are going through.

My heartfelt thoughts to you Susannah, you will always have friends here.


----------



## imfree (Jun 12, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am feeling so low at the moment. I am feeling pretty physically frail and emotionally vulnerable............snipped
> ..........With love Susannah



Shoshie, you're in my heart and in my prayers.
Your frail body contains the heart and soul
of one of the most beautiful people I've ever
known of. I pray that you have peace, 
comfort, and healing.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 12, 2008)

I wish you the best and hope things turn around for you.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 12, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am feeling so low at the moment. I am feeling pretty physically frail and emotionally vulnerable. My feet and legs have been numb for quite a while and my body has trouble understanding some of the messages from the brain in terms of certain functions. On Tuesday I had an MRI of my brain, and on Wednesday I had one of my spinal cord. My beautiful thick hair is falling out in clumps. My hair is the only thing I like about myself at the moment.
> I will soon be leaving work. I am no longer able to do the job I love so much. The job is too physically hard for me now, and I am having trouble remembering all of the tasks that I need to do.So many wonderful and precious children I have taught over the years will always be with me in my heart.
> I have applied for disability for now. That has been so hard and humiliating for me. I am a very independant person, so having to apply for assistance is just the worst thing in the world. I have paid my taxes for a very long time though I guess. It is so hard.
> I have asked G-d why he has given me this challenge. Multiple Sclerosis. I have so far had no answer to this question.
> ...



Susannah, first of all, I'm sorry that you are feeling so low right now. I can't even begin to imagine how overwhelmed you must feel, but I can empathize with the pain evident in what you've written. I think that most of us can, even if we haven't experienced exactly what you are going through. Disappointment and rage against what our lives *should* be, versus what they actually are, is part of the human condition. I don't know of one person who hasn't been touched by loss or illness in some way. You will eventually find a way to live with your new reality, because you have to. It's not fair, and it's not right, but it is what it is. Take some of that empathy and compassion that you show so much of to other people, and turn it on yourself for a while. You deserve it.

It bothers me to see you belittling your beautiful self with comments like, "What man would want to be with somebody with these imperfections, when they could have a woman with none of these issues?" First of all, nobody is perfect ... you know this. Second, any man who is worthy of you would consider your imperfections to be ... perfectly imperfect. Part of what has shaped the lovely woman that you are. You. I love people who are flawed, like me ... people who are courageous and strong, people who accept their limitations and revel in their strengths. People who have soft, sagging, stretchy skin and the occassional zit and crooked teeth and small hands and ... well, you get my point. I think that you'll be surprised, when you meet the man who is right for *you*, to find out how very little your imperfect tummy matters to him. How much he'll love it anyway, because it belongs to you. I know that it's hard to comprehend that. It took me many years, and a bit of a forced awakening, to understand that my husband truly loves my body just as it is. Years ago, I had a surgery that incapacitated me to an extent, and I needed him to help me bathe. I'd grown accustomed to "hiding" myself from him ... in all the ways that you can imagine, and in some that are rather creatively my own  I was horrified when I realized that I just couldn't take care of myself, and had to expose my bruised, bloody, "mutilated" body to him (it is how I viewed myself). I am sooooo grateful now that necessity forced the issue. Now, though ... I wonder why I didn't just cut through those painful, very human insecurities by allowing myself the same slack that I cut for him, and for others. Would I be less attracted to him if he gained weight, had surgical scars or stretch marks or age-related sagging 'n bagging? Nope. So why would I assume that he doesn't view me in the same way? 

Susannah, if/when you meet this man, would you automatically exclude him as a lover if he has a tummy, a big hairy mole, a small penis? Grant him the same leeway.

The only other thing I want to add is ... considering how vulnerable and overwhelmed you feel right now ... maybe it would be best for you to wait for a while. Get yourself in a better place emotionally, before you take the plunge and meet him. You know that you're ready when the thought that he could possibly reject you (he'd have to be nuts) doesn't feel like an overwhelming hurt. 

Good luck on the scholarship pursuit!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh Shosh... sweetie!!! I wish I could give you a big, gentle hug!! You are the absolute kindest person I've ever met. I am SO sorry you're feeling low, and having to deal with this whole illness. I know it's not easy, but you'll be okay. You are stronger inside than you think. We all are. They say that God doesn't give us more than we can handle, so take heart in that. You will be a better person physically, mentally AND emotionally. 

Your guy... #1, I'm SO glad that you have someone who makes you feel wonderful. That alone makes life worth living. #2, talk to him. Tell him how you feel... physically, emotionally... if he is really interested, and truly cares about you, he will happily come to you. But you really have to talk to him and tell him how you feel. Your feelings shouldn't scare him away. 

Susannah... you are truly a wonderful, wonderful person. You can always come here to Dimensions... we are your friends. We love you and care about you... and you remember that. If you ever need anything, you just have to ask... there are plenty of us here to help you. Happily. 

If you ever come to America, you're welcome in my home anytime.


----------



## Risible (Jun 12, 2008)

(((((((Susannah)))))))

May the multiple kindnesses that you've shown to others on Dims come back to you now in your time of need.

Getting to know someone is a risk - if you feel you're up to the risk, and have the emotional resources to fall back upon if it doesn't work out, then go for it - if not, you may always regret missing this chance to meet him. Depending on where he is here in the States, see if you can meet up with some of your Dims buddies here, to have a fall-back plan.

​


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 12, 2008)

Risible said:


> (((((((Susannah)))))))
> 
> May the multiple kindnesses that you've shown to others on Dims come back to you now in your time of need.
> 
> ...



yes, ditto what she said...life is not without risks, but remember it is called life....what would you do if you were not afraid to do it.


----------



## johnnny2005 (Jun 12, 2008)

((((((((((((Susannah))))))))))))) me heart is with ya babe,i will say a prayer that things will start to feel better for u again soon!!,im here if u ever need a chat!!huge hugs from ireland,John


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jun 12, 2008)

well you certainly don't need anymore demostrations of how loved you are here, ten replies in under an hour, as for your predicament, there is no ailment that love cannot cure, and you have no need to want for love because you already have it, it surrounds you, I'd get the guy to come to you though, make him jump through a few hoops before you decide if he's a keeper, and you have no fear of loosing his adoration, for he'll only reject you if he's a twat and then he wouldn't be worth the trouble, anyway from the vibes he sounds like he might meet your standards  
oh and the imperfections thing, I think you have to ask yourself what it is people see when they look at you, because I certainly don't think its the imperfections, I think you are focussing to much on what you lack rather than what you are, which is a beautiful, loving, caring human being, well thats all I can divine from your posts I'm sure there are many more wonderful adjectives I could find for you if I knew you better,
hmm you do seem to be worrying alot, are you on any meds to help with the ms? my aunt swears by hashcakes, she even lets me have them when I'm over there (which ain't strictly legal since I don't have it), and they are brilliant for relieving stress too, especially whilst watching the spongebob-squarepants movie


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 12, 2008)

Shoshie, I'm sorry to hear about what you are going through. You are such a wellspring of goodwill and I will pray for you.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 12, 2008)

Susannah,

I'm sending you hugs and prayers right now. I don't really know what to say, except that I am very sad you have to go through this right now. From your posts, I've come to respect you as a person of tremendous kindness and character, beautiful inside and out.

And you can crash with us, anytime you make it to central Wisconsin.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 12, 2008)

Shoshie.....I'm almost at a loss for words. You don't "deserve" this trial in your life...but you have been chosen. For your strength, good attitude and loving manner. 

That man from America.....he sees that in you. I am sure he admires you...knowing how you keep such a good attitude in spite of everything you have to deal with. No one expects perfection (or they shouldn't anyway!) from anyone. 

You have given so much of yourself to children...you give to that baby you have with you in your photo. Those children have been blessed with your presence here in this world. 

I think that the man should come to visit you, in lieu of your illness. If he has the money to fly you here...then he has the money to fly himself there. You need your rest so you can heal and become physically stronger. Tell him so....


I admire you....you are such a sweet, sincere, open, considerate person...and any man is lucky to have you in his life. We are lucky to have you here at Dimensions. I shall put you in my next prayer. 

I hope you are feeling better soon.... *big fat hugs*


----------



## olwen (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Susannah. We've never spoken I don't think. But I thought to say something anyway. Don't beat yourself up. You have enough to worry about with the things you can't control. I do think that if this man you've been talking to still wants to see you despite your illness that it says a lot about the kind of person you are. You'd have to be wonderful for someone to still want to be with you when you're ill and still so far away! Your posts are always positive and you always offer that positivity to so many others. So now's the time to offer it to yourself. 

Now I don't know anyone with MS so I can't imagine what you go thru, but in the grand scheme of things there's a reason, but that reason really doesn't matter does it? You have experienced something that a lot of people never will and you're still kickin girl. It makes you stronger and wiser and kinder than many others. 

You know what I thought about too after I read your post here? I thought about the many random moments walking around the city when I hear college kids or privileged kids complain about how their parents can't give them stuff they don't need or how they act like the world will come to an end if they don't have the latest whatever. It makes me sad. They have their priorities all screwed up. They have no idea how hard life can be and when the time comes for them to be tested they'll have a hard time coping. But I'm sure that you would laugh off whatever challenges they'd get because after all the stuff you've gone thru I'm sure it would be easy....see what I mean? I have every faith that you'll get over this hump.


----------



## Carl1h (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm sorry that you have to go through this, you have my deepest sympathies.

Not having to face such difficulties myself it is difficult for me to really grasp the extent of your troubles. But recently I heard an interview with Dan Gottlieb. Here's his blurb from the site hosting the radio archive.

"Family therapist and call-in radio host Dan Gottlieb has helped many people through some of the most difficult passages of their lives. He's also endured a great deal of physical and emotional pain of his own: Nearly 29 years ago, a car accident left him paralyzed from the chest down."

Listening to this interview he seemed like an extraordinarily understanding and insightful person. He doesn't play down his own difficulties, rather he talks about how he faces them and honestly describes his own recurring problems. I'm posting the link to that interview here with the hope that you could take away from hearing this person, who has so much better insight into living than I do, the things that I couldn't adequately express here.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=90033157

All my best wishes for you.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 12, 2008)

{{{{{{{{{{{Susannah}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 12, 2008)

Susannah,

My prayers are with you. I know it is a huge burden to work through, and it seems overwhelming to you. Remember, you have a lot of people here who are willing to listen to you and to talk to you. Take it one day at a time, and eventually it won't seem so challenging.

Good luck with your man. I agree with what others have said, have him come see you.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 12, 2008)

Dont give up no matter what you see today. No matter what doctors say. Faith is about believing in the things you can NOT see. I speak this into your life in faith..... Your dreams will come true. You are going to see the rainbow at the end of this storm. I know for a fact. I seen it before in my son's life. I am going to see it in your life. You are beautiful in everyway, Susannah. I hope that you know that there is a friend here that loves you very much. I am here for you with an open heart and mind. God bless you.




Love always to you, my friend:bow:

Mimi


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 12, 2008)

((((((Susanna)))))

I think you are on the right track and doing the right thing. I know it feels like the bottom is dropping out from under you rght now but it's important to try to relax and breath as much as possible. The stress of struggling and trying can actually work against you. Sometimes these things tend to ebb and flo. Doing as much as you can to be at peace can be helpful though I know it must be difficult at this time. Who's to say with taking the softer approach that you won't regain some of your strenght and be able to bless the children with a visit fromn time to time? I know it would be good for both you and them.

I'm also in the camp with everyone else that you should make this man come to you. Traveling at this time, especially to a different climate and time zone would wreak the kind of havoc on your boady that you don't need right now. Don't be embarassed about taking a gentler approach and do be careful that you don't fall. 

Shosh I wish I were there to give you a big sturdy hug right now. So many people have shared their sentiments and I heartlily agree with all of them. You are such a light, and a loving spirit. I know what it feels like when you feel you're just free falling out of the comfort of what you know into a place where you can't get a foothold. It is then that G-d is with you the most. Be at peace and let Him carry you through this one step at a time. So many are sending positive thoughts and prayers to you. Love is all around you.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 12, 2008)

I am so saddened to see that you are having an attack. You are such a warm loving person. I know it's a difficult struggle that you are going through right now and all i can offer is my thoughts and prayers for you. I wish i could be there to help you physically too. 
My aunt was recently diagnosed with MS and it is a difficult road you are on. i just hope that this current difficulty is a short lived one and you can start to feel better. Take care of yourself first and then think about traveling when you're feeling better. If you ever make it out to northern California, you are more than welcome on my couch 
{{{Susannah}}}


----------



## butch (Jun 12, 2008)

So many have expressed their love and support for you in such moving and heartfelt ways, and you yourself have been so kind and so eloquent as you share so much with us, today and in your time here at Dims, that it pains me to not be able to offer something of substance back. I can offer you my own love and support, and to let you know how much I admire and aspire to your genuine warmth and love.

I wish this could be real, and not virtual, Susannah: (((((((((((((((((Susannah)))))))))))))))))))).

Please let us know if we can be of any help, and please know how wonderful you are, today and every day.


----------



## Buffie (Jun 12, 2008)

Hugs to you, beautiful lady. Shoshie, you're gorgeous from the inside out. Wish you were feeling better. Sending hugs across the ocean to you... 

When you have a moment to yourself, just close your eyes and think about all the people here who adore you, myself included. Know that we care about ya very much and we're sending tons of good vibes your way, hopefully enough vibes that you could actually reach out and feel them. =) 

You're stronger than you think you are. 

All my hugs,
~B


----------



## Donna (Jun 12, 2008)

Buffie said:


> *You're stronger than you think you are. *



Quoted and bolded for truth. All my best to you, Susannah.

Hugs, 
Donna


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 12, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am scared though. What man would want to be with somebody with these imperfections, when they could have a woman with none of these issues?



I WOULD!!!

Like some of the other posters here, I haven't corresponded with you directly. But you have opened your heart on these boards, and I have seen a person of great courage, great compassion, and an incredible capacity for love. One of my best friends was diagnosed with ms twenty years ago. It hit her hard at first, but she's a fighter -- like you -- and she is still plugging away, involved in her family, her community, and in improving educational opportunities for Native American children. I know that you will prevail, too.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 12, 2008)

I will add to the love, Susannah. Your little MySpace comments on my page every week brighten my mornings when I see them.

There is a very good book by Rabbi Harold Kushner called "When Bad Things Happen To Good People". It is his story as to how he coped with the loss of his son, and mirrors the struggles that we go through within our lives.

I will leave you with knowing you are always in my thoughts & prayers.



> I asked for strength and
> God gave me difficulties to make me strong.
> 
> I asked for wisdom and
> ...


----------



## Mathias (Jun 12, 2008)

Susannah,

It truly makes me sad to know that someone as kind and wonderful as you is going through such hardship at the moment. Though it may seem hopeless now please stay strong and know that all of us here are hoping for your full recovery. You are a wonderful person inside and out. Stay strong.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 12, 2008)

You know, whenever I was at some of my lowest moments in life...I needed something to help me get back up. I feel very fortunate that someone was kind enough to mention this book to me once upon a time.....

The Prophet by Kahlil Gibran


*Joy and Sorrow *​
Then a woman said, "Speak to us of Joy and Sorrow."

And he answered:

Your joy is your sorrow unmasked.

And the selfsame well from which your laughter rises was oftentimes filled with your tears.

And how else can it be?

The deeper that sorrow carves into your being, the more joy you can contain.

Is not the cup that hold your wine the very cup that was burned in the potter's oven?

And is not the lute that soothes your spirit, the very wood that was hollowed with knives?

When you are joyous, look deep into your heart and you shall find it is only that which has given you sorrow that is giving you joy.

When you are sorrowful look again in your heart, and you shall see that in truth you are weeping for that which has been your delight.

Some of you say, "Joy is greater than sorrow," and others say, "Nay, sorrow is the greater."

But I say unto you, they are inseparable.

Together they come, and when one sits alone with you at your board, remember that the other is asleep upon your bed.

Verily you are suspended like scales between your sorrow and your joy.

Only when you are empty are you at standstill and balanced.

When the treasure-keeper lifts you to weigh his gold and his silver, needs must your joy or your sorrow rise or fall.

*Pain​*
And a woman spoke, saying, "Tell us of Pain."

And he said:

Your pain is the breaking of the shell that encloses your understanding.

Even as the stone of the fruit must break, that its heart may stand in the sun, so must you know pain.

And could you keep your heart in wonder at the daily miracles of your life, your pain would not seem less wondrous than your joy;

And you would accept the seasons of your heart, even as you have always accepted the seasons that pass over your fields.

And you would watch with serenity through the winters of your grief.

Much of your pain is self-chosen.

It is the bitter potion by which the physician within you heals your sick self.

Therefore trust the physician, and drink his remedy in silence and tranquillity:

For his hand, though heavy and hard, is guided by the tender hand of the Unseen,

And the cup he brings, though it burn your lips, has been fashioned of the clay which the Potter has moistened with His own sacred tears.


I hope that you have and take the opportunity to read the rest of this beautiful book (if you haven't already) that is available for free at this link
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/5484/Gibran.htm

It has brought me much peace and comfort through the past few years of my life.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 12, 2008)

Dammit!! "You must spread some reputation around...etc..."

How lovely, and so very appropriate GEF.... you're a great friend to our wonderful Susannah....  






Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You know, whenever I was at some of my lowest moments in life...I needed something to help me get back up. I feel very fortunate that someone was kind enough to mention this book to me once upon a time.....
> 
> ...._snipped_......
> 
> It has brought me much peace and comfort through the past few years of my life.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 12, 2008)

You are in my thoughts and prayers. I'm so sorry that you are going through this.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 12, 2008)

{{{{{{{{{ Susannah}}}}}}}}}

Sending you hugs and prayers


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 12, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> I will add to the love, Susannah. Your little MySpace comments on my page every week brighten my mornings when I see them.
> 
> There is a very good book by Rabbi Harold Kushner called "When Bad Things Happen To Good People". It is his story as to how he coped with the loss of his son, and mirrors the struggles that we go through within our lives.
> 
> I will leave you with knowing you are always in my thoughts & prayers.



Susannah, I just wanted to also send some positive thoughts and long distance hugs to you, although we have not actually conversed here, your posts are always positive, inspirational and gentle. Your spirit coveys pure love and compassion on this website and I have always wanted to reach out to you ..now is my chance. Blessings to you, sweet lady.

This book referenced above is a wonderful book, I would encourage you to read it. Although I have not had physical challenges in my life, there have been some very paramount cornerstones in my life that could have beaten me down completely without my perserverance and faith. Sometimes we will never understand why we are given the situations we have to deal with but know that NONE of us get out unscathed, we ALL have our own personal crosses to bear.

Know that you have a HUGE support behind you here at Dims.

We ALL love you!

Chik :kiss2:


----------



## Tina (Jun 12, 2008)

((((((((((Shoshie)))))))))) Dear, kind woman, I am so sorry for your pain and feelings of vulnerability and low self-worth. You are someone who has so often had such kind words for people, propping them up, and just looking in to see how the person is. You have a big heart, and I hope those around you are treating you with love and kindness, because you deserve it.

Back before I decided to change my life, about four years ago, I felt the same way about relationships. I wanted one, but felt I couldn't be an equal partner, that there were too many things wrong with me, too many flaws, and who would want me? I made those changes, improved my health, lost some weight, increased my mobility, and during that time met Eric in person. I told him, over and over that I still have these various conditions, that I could get worse and that my life could go back to being what it was and worse. That didn't worry him.

We have been married just over a year, and since coming here, my health and mobility have worsened. I was hoping it wouldn't, but it has, and he is as loving as ever. What I didn't think about, and what I'd like you to think about is that you would never be as shallow as you're afraid the other person would be, right? I mean, I don't know this guy, maybe he won't want to continue with you, but if he's worth his salt he won't let your health problems stop him, because while we are attracted by externals often, we actually fall in love with the person's soul. I totally understand your fear, but do not sell yourself short, Shosh. I do believe he should travel to see you and not expect you to go see him. You are having a hard time and traveling will only make things harder, make you feel weaker. If he won't go see you and wants instead for you to go see him, he is telling you something about himself and it is a warning that should be heeded, IMO.

I understand some of the things you are going through, having been on disability for a while and having to learn to accept the help of others some times when inside I want to do things for myself. The road you have been traveling is hard in ways most people cannot understand, and I have no platitudes or answers or wisdom. But I do want to say that you are beautiful. What is in your soul is beautiful. Any man worthy of your love will look at you and see beauty.

The best of luck winning the MS Australia Scholarship, Shosh. I truly hope you get and and that it will allow you to follow a dream. You deserve good things. Love back to you, lovely.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 12, 2008)

P.S. Shoshie....you make it to my town in America...I will pick you up at the airport


----------



## steely (Jun 12, 2008)

Please know that adversity makes you stronger.It is a bitter pill but you come out on the better side.

I am also a believer in wabi sabi,it's the tiny imperfections that make a person beautiful.With your beauty of spirit it makes you even more beautiful, with a soft tummy.

Thank you for reminding me of the blessings in my own life.I've been feeling a bit of self pity.I think I'll turn around those thoughts to your health and well being.Blessings!
Amy


----------



## Ruffie (Jun 12, 2008)

I came into this late and everyone already gave most of the advice I would have shared. But know from my heart that I wish you all the best as you live with this. You know deep inside you are WAY more than the physical limitations of your body and while it is normal to grieve, this too will pass.
*GIANT HUGS*
RUth


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jun 12, 2008)

I know what you are going through is not easy. But whatever you do never give up on yourself. Some way or some how you will find the inner strength to fight your way back. I know how you feel wondering if a man will want you because of your illness (been there and am there). All I can say is that there is someone who will see what a wonderful person you are inside and look past all the other stuff. If you ever need a shoulder to cry on my right one is available. Take care...


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 13, 2008)

sorry to hear about what you are going through. your in my prayers.


----------



## GunnerFA (Jun 13, 2008)

Susannah,
God has his reasons for everything, many of which are unknown to us. Stay strong, have faith, and I hope you will recover fully.
I pray that everything will work out for you.

George


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 13, 2008)

Susannah, take care of yourself, before anything else. Treat yourself well and do all you can to be good to yourself.


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm sending lots of love, hugs and prayers. 
:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Friday (Jun 13, 2008)

Shosh, you are always one of the kindest and most supportive people here. In between big girl hugs I'm going to give you a little shake and say 'Please! Be as kind to yourself as you are to others.' There are no imperfections of the kind you're talking about dear, just differences. Who's to say that innies are better than outies or vice versa? My husband has horrible scars from an accident he was in before I met him. They aren't flaws, just part of him and I love them as such. This guy will love them too if love is what develops, because they are part of you.

I understand where your coming from about the not having children sooner, I share your pain. I like to think though that it's because I'm here for other reasons, that I have my share of good to spread in other ways. Those children that you hold in your heart, I'm sure that you have made a difference for many of them. We all have that someone in our memory, a teacher maybe, or a kind neighbor, a babysitter or someone in our lives that made us feel special and important and capable of doing great things. I have no doubt you have been that someone for some of your little loves and there will be more, that's just the way you are you see.

Now chin up mate, and quit giving my friend a rough go. (((U)))


----------



## mergirl (Jun 13, 2008)

sending you lots of love and light energies..xxxx
My friend has Multiple Sclerosis. She was diagnosed three years ago when she was 25. At that time she had just finished her teacher training course and felt that she was unable to continue with teaching. At that point in time she was severely depressed and went through all the stages that come with the development of a life changing illness, every emotion from grief of her old life and denial (to the point where she tried to cram EVERYTHING in to her good days and ended up exhausting herself).
She has now realised that though the path she is taking now might not be the one she had planned it is a path none the less. Infact having had time away from teaching, she realised that it might not have actually been the thing that she really wanted to do in the first place..but that she had just kinna followed the path her parents set her.. ie school, university, job.. 
She has even said, that although she wishes of course that she didnt have MS it has changed her as a person in so many good ways. She has re evaluated her life, realised the things that were important, realised who her real friends were and realised her real life path. We had many talks on the issues of "who would want me when i am..(fill in the dots)" ..we realised that if someone is good enough to be with then they will want you, for you, and see through all the superficial stuff and Love everything about you no matter what.
My friend now works part time in theatres and books stores (something she always wanted to), she got rid of harmful relationships and friends and is now engaged to an amazing guy...she also acts in plays and is a general all round amazing one!
Would she have found these things within her were she not to have been diagnosed with ms? maby not.. And although it is a horrible, painful and sometimes silent illness (as people sometimes cant tell when you are sore and just carry on regardless..you will probs have found at times) it forces you to re-evaluate your lifes path.. 
I hope that you will ask the guy you met online to come visit you and explain why it would be better if he did.. And i hope you dont worry so much about what he will think about your body and also how he would cope with your illness.. If he is right for you then he will just be there for you and love you totally! 
good luck xxmer


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 13, 2008)

Susannah, I wish I had words to offer that are as apt and eloquent as those you frequently dish out to others. Unfortunately I haven't. But i will offer you love and hugs and hope you are feeling happier soon.
x


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 13, 2008)

Susannah, you are a beautiful woman with an equally beautiful spirit. I wish you strength during this difficult time and that the clouds part and the sun shines brighter in your world again soon.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jun 13, 2008)

Shoshie, I can't add anything that hasn't already been said, but I'll reiterate that you're a beautifully kind and loving person, and you know that about yourself. I adore you dearly and you know I'm always here for you. And you're welcome in my home, also, any time you wish. 

*gentle squeezy hugs*
Melina


----------



## moore2me (Jun 13, 2008)

Soshie,

I have several suggestions that you might consider. You know that you and I are in the same boat pretty much, so bear with me. As to visiting your new beau in the US, you know we would love to have you here. But, girl our public health care system sucks. If you come over here and need to go to the doctor or hospital, the results are not going to be pretty  especially since you have a disease that is tricky to manage. I do okay, but I have an established network of doctors and hospitals. I would cringe at the thought of going it Cold turkey in a strange town  and I have pretty good insurance. People that dont have insurance or non-citizens, well, I feel sorry for them if they are at the mercy to some of these giant hospitals corporations & health care conglomerates. So, having sweetie come over there at first, would be a kindness to your fragile present health status. But, you will get better & can come over when you do.

Also, do not underestimate the period of emotional mourning you must go thru when having major life altering events. You, my dear, have had several. You had a major move, you are losing your livelihood, you lost your previous job, and you lost your city friends. That is a whole lot of psychological baggage that will mess with you mind and make you grieve  just as much as a loss of a loved one. That in itself with make you depressed. And, I have found more things that can cause your depression.

**************************************************
From : http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/rebif_ad.htm 
(drug info on Rebif)

*The most frequently reported serious adverse reactions with Rebif® were psychiatric disorders including depression and suicidal ideation or attempt (see WARNINGS).* The incidence of depression of any severity in the Rebif®-treated groups group was approximately 25%. In post-marketing experience.

WARNINGS
Depression
Rebif® (interferon beta-1a) should be used with caution in patients with depression, a condition that is common in people with multiple sclerosis. Depression, suicidal ideation, and suicide attempts have been reported to occur with increased frequency in patients receiving interferon compounds, including Rebif®. Patients should be advised to report immediately any symptoms of depression and/or suicidal ideation to the prescribing physician. If a patient develops depression, cessation of treatment with Rebif® should be considered.

So Susannah, what you have going on here is a triple whammy on your nervous system. The disease, MS, its commonly causes depression  probably due to some of the electrical wiring misfirings, and the Rebif can cause depression from its chemical reaction with your brain. The last two causes of depression (Rebif and MS) are * not* something that can be handled thru willpower. This is something that must be handled by a health care professional. 

______________________________________________________________


Now, as to the *hair loss*, there are also many drugs and life events (aging) that can cause hair loss. Rebif (at larger doses) is associated with thyroid problems, which in turn can lead to hair loss. 

Other adverse reactions to rebif are 6% of the subjects taking 44microgram doses had thryroid disorders.

Also, weight loss (due to your lap band) is highly like to hair temporary hair loss. My WLS spoke to us about this in great detail. This is info he gave to us during his lecture.

*HAIR LOSS*
 Increase protein in diet. (Whole-wheat foods, dairy products, beans, lentils, meats, etc.) Hair loss seems to be minimized by indefinitely maintaining a minimum protein intake of 60 grams/day
 Be sure to take your prescribed daily vitamin. You may need to double up on your vitamins for several weeks.
 Supplement the above with beta-carotene (25,000 units of vitamin A) and zinc 100  200 mg each day
 Silica and biotin may also help.

(My hair feel out too for a few months after WLS. Then it stopped doing it.)

I hope this info helps. Remember we all are here for you.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 13, 2008)

It has taken me time but I have read every single post. Thank you so much my dear friends for your care and concern. Really perfect advice, and the books I will definately have to read. 
I am scared I must say. MS is a progressive disease. I do wonder how I will be in five years time or even ten years time. My hope and I pray please G-d that i will not get any worse than I am for a very long time. This I pray. 
Thank you for allowing me the space to just throw these fears out to the universe and have them heard. I have been keeping it all inside and I think something had to give.
I did just cry and cry that day, and it it was a real sorrowful crying, like real sobbing. I can move on now.
I have no answers for why I am the only person in my family to have ever been diagnosed with this illness. Maybe there are no answers in life.
I have resolved to face this challenge with positivity and courage though, I just needed to fall apart for a moment in time. All will be well, I am ready to face it head on now.
I thank G-d for Dimensions and the friends I have made here. We are all perfectly imperfect, and it is a really special space where we can feel safe. Thank you Conrad.
Now Somebody pass me that hash cookie.

With love
Susannah


ps- I shall reply to all of the many PM'S I have gotten as soon as I can. Thank you dear friends.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm so glad that you responded, Susannah. I was concerned for you. I hated to think about you feeling so low, and I hope that you have a strong support network offline as well.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 13, 2008)

Sosh I am sorry your going through such a hard time right now but your asking the wrong question my dear friend. What you need to ask yourself is why would any man not want such a sweet and wonderful woman such as yourself. Your beauty shows from the inside out. I am so glad that the net has brought us together as friends and if I could take some of the misery away that you are going through I would in a heartbeat.
Oh and for you I will take the sofa and let you have the bed I will even put on my best sheets*giggle*
Huge hugs from across the pond.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 13, 2008)

Yay! Susannah posted. I am glad you are feeling a little better today. 

Whew. I was worried when you weren't posting.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks Renee, Traci, Hank and all. I have been at my lowest point in the last few weeks. I have been put on the waiting list to have counselling with my local community health center. They also gave me a number that I can call at any time should I need to talk right away.
There are many wonderful souls out there in real life, and online.
Now I am going to enjoy my weekend with family and friends.

All will be well. I am just thinking of Cinda right now. She was young. She was not old.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 13, 2008)

I second that Spankmeister....

Susannah you're such a sweetie.... I'm glad you're keeping your chin up.... :happy:








Spankmeister???? LOL I have NO idea where that came from, but it IS funny as hell... LOLOL  




Spanky said:


> Yay! Susannah posted. I am glad you are feeling a little better today.
> 
> Whew. I was worried when you weren't posting.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 13, 2008)

:wubu::wubu::wubu: to you, Shosh.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm glad you are feeling better Shosh. Keep hanging in there, there will always be people who care about you!


----------



## moore2me (Jun 13, 2008)

Susannah said:


> It has taken me time but I have read every single post. Thank you so much my dear friends for your care and concern. Really perfect advice, and the books I will definately have to read.
> I am scared I must say. MS is a progressive disease. I do wonder how I will be in five years time or even ten years time.
> 
> *You, me and others on this board with chronic diseases that are progressive need to adopt the sage outlook of Alcoholics Anonymous in that we are to live one day at a time. Don't fret & worry about tomorrow. You and I know tomorrow is not guaranteed, and the future always has surprises for those of us who worry and worry about what tomorrow might bring. Of course, live life frugally and take care of yourself, and plan your future financially, but don't worry excessively over things that you cannot control or spend time fretting over something that in all likelihood may never happen.*
> ...



*God grant me the serenity 
To accept the things I cannot change; 
Courage to change the things I can; 
And wisdom to know the difference.*


----------



## KuroBara (Jun 13, 2008)

Take care of yourself. I like having you around


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 13, 2008)

(((((((((Shoshie))))))))))

I am glad to see you're feeling a little better today. More love and hugs to you!


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 13, 2008)

I have had a hard time coming up with something cheerful, supporting, or wonderful to say (and for you to read, Susannah). Needless to say, you're a wonderful person, and so many people care about you and love you dearly. I am just one of those many.

Hoping to see better days for you, at least of the mentally stable kind!


----------



## imfree (Jun 13, 2008)

Just hang in there, Shoshie, and keep getting
better. You are highly regarded and loved
here, in DimmerLand.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 15, 2008)

So today I have to go to a meeting with the Government department that is handling my disability case. My sister Sarah and my social worker from the MS Society will be there with me at the meeting.
I am glad my sister will be there, as I find these kind of meetings very overwhelming and confronting in a way as I am forced to acknowledge what is happening to me.
My sister told me to write down everthing that I am experiencing with this illness now, and what I have experienced in the past. With each new attack you can have different symptoms, or a reaccurance of old ones.
It is strange how the body adapts over time though. I have become so used to the fact that my left hand is permanantly numb and has different sensation than my right hand, as it has been that way for a number of years now. It almost feels normal to me now. I didn't really think about it until I was talking to my sister about all that has happened to me over the years with this illness.
I have had trouble coordinating my hands in the past too. It is like my hands are not listening to what my brain is telling them. I have dropped many things. 
The moral of the story? Do not let me touch anything in your china cabinet!

Love
Susannah


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 15, 2008)

Good luck Susannah... I hope it all goes well with your meeting!!


----------



## Shosh (Jun 15, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Good luck Susannah... I hope it all goes well with your meeting!!



Thank you lovey. You are not going anywhere meanwhile! I think I have turned you into a My Space junkie!


----------



## amber83 (Jun 15, 2008)

I know how you feel...but you are a beautiful, amazing person. I'm glad you've found a man who can appreciate you.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 15, 2008)

amber83 said:


> I know how you feel...but you are a beautiful, amazing person. I'm glad you've found a man who can appreciate you.



Thank you Amber. That is a pretty name. I have a friend who also has the same name but she changed the spelling to Ambah. Bloody hippies!
She is a children's party face painter.
Blessings to you in Utah.


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Jun 15, 2008)

Susannah,

Thank you for sharing your dilemma;

I have no words of advice; I sincerely appreciate your kindness in sharing your thoughts. I wish you all the best. May you find enough inner strength to help you.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jun 15, 2008)

I also have no advice to give you, and none seems necessary. You are coping wonderfully it seems like. You're a beautiful and strong woman and definitely an important part of the "Dims" family. Stay that way!  And thanks for keeping us updated on your 'going-ons'.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 15, 2008)

Me too Shosh. I am sending prayers your way as you go to this important meeting today. May the right words come to you and may you find favor.


----------



## Bly_guy (Jun 15, 2008)

I wanted to say this thread moved me...a lot. 

I hope - no wait, I'm pretty sure after reading some of your posts you will keep smiling or find new reasons to smile.

*friendly hug*


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 15, 2008)

Susannah,

As usual, others have said it first and said it better than me, but I'll say it anyway. I know we haven't spoken personally, but just from reading your posts I can tell what a sweet, warm and kind person you are. I am so sorry that this is happening to you, I really wish it wasn't. 
A lot of times life doesn't turn out the way we expected, but we can take the life we have and just try to live it every day the best we can. 
I don't have MS but I do have neuropathy and have experienced some of the same symptoms and feelings that you have. I don't have any great advice because most of the time I'm looking for answers myself! 
It does help to know that there are others out there going through some of the same things and that there is a place like Dimensions where we can all come together and get support. Dimensions isn't just about size acceptance, it's about people acceptance. Accepting each other just as we are. 
You'll be in my thoughts and I truly wish you all the best!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 16, 2008)

Susannah,

You are such a wonderfully kind lady. I know I haven't posted to you much in the past, but what you have shared with us in this thread has touched my heart. I am glad you have your family around you to help you through this meeting and I pray that all goes well.

And, from your original post - if you ever find yourself in Texas, you can crash on our couch.

(((((((Susannah)))))))

~Punkin


----------



## Shosh (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you everybody so much. You are wonderful.

Well I went to three seperate meetings today actually. The main meeting I went to was with the Goverment agency handling my disability case.
It was very confronting as I had to talk about my life with this illness, the good, the bad, and the ugly. 
I was pleasantly surprised that the lady who was conducting the interview was a very respectful and quiet spoken and kind woman.
I have tried very hard to be very stoic about all of this, and to not cry, but I could not help it today.
I am feeling so sorrowful and scared that I may not get to experience what other women do in having a child etc. That has been my dream for so long that the thought that I may not have a child fills me with anguish. I did cry and cry. I tried not to, but the tears would not stop coming.
Anyway my disability has been approved, so I am at least glad that stressful element of this whole situation is over.

I also had a meeting with my boss and I have formally resigned from my teaching position. More tears, but I did get to go around and give all of the children a big kiss and a big smooshy hug. 

Everything will be ok. Nothing a good stiff drink, and a good stiff . won't fix! "Oh is that the time already?" Better be going!

Lotsa love to all
Shoshie


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 16, 2008)

Susannah, my prayers are with you. I am kinda speechless and don't know what to write .... but I know that I've liked your presence around here at Dimensions. I wish that this didn't happen to you. 

Something else I wanted to share ...

I take care of a man who's had MS for 20 + years. He's a a real nice fellow. And I'm still getting to know him. I haven't been working with him for very long but I've been sorta learning more about MS as I've been working with him.

I'll keep praying all goes well for you.


Much love to ya!
(((((((((Susannah)))))))))


----------



## Shosh (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Swampie.

Ms is a chronic and progressive disease that effects the central nervous system, which is made up of the brain, the spinal cord, and the optic nerves.

There are an estimated two million people worldwide that have MS. In Australia the statistics are approximately twenty thousand people that have the condition in a population of about twenty million people.
Looks like I hit the jackpot! Pity there is no loot that goes with it.

Some of the symptoms can include

* Numbness of the limbs
*Loss of vision
*Paralysis
*Walking, balance and co ordination problems ( Step away from the china cabinet Susannah!)
*Bladder and bowel problems
*Cognitive disfunction
*Spasticity and spasms in the legs
*Slurred speech
*Depression
*Swallowing problems
*Sexual disfunction
*Hearing loss
*Tremors
*Nerve pain, burning pain inside the head, neck and feet
Twitching in the muscles


Some links

www.nmss.org

www.msfacts.org

www.msworld.org

www.msif.org


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 16, 2008)

Susannah I'm glad your meetings went good.... well, as good as can be expected. I am VERY glad your disability was approved. That alone is a big burden and worry that is being lifted.

I'm sure resigning your teaching position was the most difficult ever, but you just never know... you may be back to it someday!!

I know your dreams of having a child seem to be falling away, but again Susannah, you just never know what is in store for you!! Besides that, in your years of teaching, you touched many wonderful little lives... and I can guarantee you.... *they will remember you Susannah*... they will. 

Keep your chin up sugar, you'll be great!!!

And that stiff "thing"?? GO FOR IT!!   

Hugs!!

C


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Shosh, my heart hurts for you.  I'm fighting with my own autoimmune disease, though so far it seems like it's not slowing me down too much most of the time. Like MS, Sarcoidosis is very variable, with exacerbations and remissions. Right now I'm in a flare up so yeah... ow. It sucks big time, doesn't it? It's very scary not knowing the future but as M2M says, we need to take it one day at a time.

I'm sorry you have to quit your job but keep in mind that it may not be forever. My friend's husband has MS and his has gotten better recently; another friend of ours was in a wheelchair for a decade and now walks, volunteers and is doing amazingly well. You just never know. But in the meantime it's important to do what you need to do for you today, with the body you have right now. I know that your strength of spirit and empathy make you important to a lot of people and that you'll find a way to use those strengths to help others.

In the meantime, take care of YOU. And yes, if you ever make it to Alaska, consider my home open to you. :kiss2:


----------



## moore2me (Jun 16, 2008)

Sosohie, I am glad to hear that you have cleared the first couple of speed bumps. Hopefully, your travels down the highway of life will be smooth for a little while now. Maybe you can run on cruise control. Do look into continuing to work with kids tho. It doesn't have to be full-time, something even a few hours a week like your volunteer work in a synagogue nursery would be nice. A man in our town volunteers to go and rock babies (who don't get enough attention) in our children's hospital. There's all kind of work that needs doing -you just have to look around.

I'll tell you a little story about our American disability system that will "ruffle your feathers". I have been on Social Security disability (Medicare) now for over six years. I have not hear anything from them during those six years except their correspondence about my monthly disability checks and my year end benefits summary. 

Then at the end of 2007, I got a letter from them saying they wanted me to report to them about every doctor visit I have had in the past five years. My report was to include dates of visits, reasons for visits, name & contact info for the doctors, and medication(s) prescribed. For someone who health is normal this is no problem, but when you have several chronic health conditions, this turns into a several day research project. Luckily, I keep diaries of my day-to-day events and have been doing this for years. To make a long story short, I adveraged about 20 doctor visits a year (when I counted my dentist - he is a doctor after all). 
*
A lesson learned here is when you're dealing with the government - keep records. And keep them for a long time. You don't know what they will ask for down the road. * And, God bless them, you would think someone told them there was a cure for MS - I wish!!!! I would gladly trade them this disability for a cure any day.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey,

Thanks Christine, Vickie, Deborah.

I got a secondary call just confirming the approval for my disability claim today. They also told me that they will process it right away, as opposed to the usual almost 60 day process that it generally takes. Somebody is looking out for me.

Deborah you read my mind. I was only thinking today about what volunteer work I could do to help others now that I am not working. I am definately going to do something.

That is very annoying regarding your situation with disability. I never thought to keep records, but I will keep a diary now you have suggested it.

I do feel very blessed, as I have been approved for disability and the government is also paying for the cost of the Interferon which is somewhere between 25,000 and 30,000 Australian dollars per year. It is very expensive medication, but I need it.
I want to thank my grandparents also for immigrating to Australia.

My hair continues to fall out, but shit happens!

I have asked Mr Wonderful if he would like to come to my brother's wedding next Valentines Day. He is getting married at a candy factory.

My Brother's wedding is in Australia people. I am not travelling overseas for now.

Thank you for all the wonderful offers of a sofa to crash on.:wubu:
Y'all may regret it though, I may never leave.

Shoshie


----------



## Friday (Jun 17, 2008)

Interferon helped save my hubby's life Shosh. I hope it has an equally positive effect on yours. And all his hair came back. Just a side bennie.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 17, 2008)

Friday said:


> Interferon helped save my hubby's life Shosh. I hope it has an equally positive effect on yours. And all his hair came back. Just a side bennie.



That is wonderful S. I am on Rebif which is Beta Interferon 1a. I was not aware that Interferon was used for other conditions besides Multiple Sclerosis.

Now I just have to find a husband before I lose all my hair and everything will be sweet.

Thanks S.

Shosh


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm just adding my voice to the choir of those who admire your strength of character and sorely hope things go as well as they possibly can for you.
*Internet hugs*


----------



## Shosh (Jun 17, 2008)

diggers1917 said:


> I'm just adding my voice to the choir of those who admire your strength of character and sorely hope things go as well as they possibly can for you.
> *Internet hugs*



Thank you so much. You are an angel.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that you are covered on disability. I know it is a bite to the ego, but now you can take care of yourself with some help of your government. I'm also happy to see that your mood is brightened.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 18, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm glad to hear that you are covered on disability. I know it is a bite to the ego, but now you can take care of yourself with some help of your government. I'm also happy to see that your mood is brightened.




Thank you so much Megan. How are you feeling with the pregnancy? Not long to go now.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 19, 2008)

Well I am no longer working. Friday just gone was my last day. I am still having a number of meetings with various agencies who are assisting me.
I spoke to a lawyer today. He will be helping me to get my superannuation funds released as I can no longer work, Generally in Australia people are not entitled to claim their superannunation until they are of retirement age, around 60.
Apparently I am also entitled to claim a monthly payment from my disability insurance that I have been paying since I commenced working.
The companies will be pissed off that I am having a lawyer retrieve this money, but it is MY money. I have worked for so long and it is my money.
I should get a lump sum payment from my superannuation fund, plus that monthly payment. I will have to pay some tax on it, plus the lawyer's fee, but that is certainly to be expected.
Anyway. I will be seeing my neurologist next month to hear the results of my MRI scans. I am scared about that as I am sure they will show progression of the illness in my nervous system, because I can feel the change in my body over the last six months. 
Courage and positivity. That is my new mantra.

Shall keep y'all updated on mr Wonderful. I am going to a big party this Saturday so I might meet a local Mr Wonderful. That would be a lil easier travel wise.

:kiss2:

Shosh


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 19, 2008)

(((((((Shosh)))))) Thanks for the update. My friend's husband is on Rebif and doing really really well. He had lost his vision but it returned, and had lots of weakness and tingling in his arms which has also resolved. I hope you do at least as well as he has! I'm sorry to hear you had to quit work. That must be really hard on you, but I'm glad you're pursuing getting your money.

I continue to hope for a remission of your MS so you can get back to being as active as you'd like. :kiss2:


----------



## Shosh (Jun 19, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> (((((((Shosh)))))) Thanks for the update. My friend's husband is on Rebif and doing really really well. He had lost his vision but it returned, and had lots of weakness and tingling in his arms which has also resolved. I hope you do at least as well as he has! I'm sorry to hear you had to quit work. That must be really hard on you, but I'm glad you're pursuing getting your money.
> 
> I continue to hope for a remission of your MS so you can get back to being as active as you'd like. :kiss2:



Thanks Vickie.:kiss2:

I started on Rebif about a month ago, and I am injecting it three times a week. The drug company gave me an auto injector so I just load up the needle into it and am able to inject it straight into my body at rotating sites.
I am having some sIde effects from it, but it is absolutely essential that I take it long term now to slow down the progression of the disease.
Glad to hear about your friend's husband.That is great news.Say hi for me! 

I am currently having problems with vertigo and my balance at the moment, but I will be going to hospital next week, and they will assess what needs doing with that.

Thanks Vickie.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 20, 2008)

Soshie,

When I was having balance problems, I found that taking a Tai Chi class really helped me improve my balance. Since, I was in danger of falling, my exercises were held in water, but you could also do them in a chair on holding onto a ballet bar or a wall in the beginning. A therapist or tai chi instructor could help you.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 20, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Soshie,
> 
> When I was having balance problems, I found that taking a Tai Chi class really helped me improve my balance. Since, I was in danger of falling, my exercises were held in water, but you could also do them in a chair on holding onto a ballet bar or a wall in the beginning. A therapist or tai chi instructor could help you.




Thanks cookie. I am being very careful with walking as I don't want to hurt myself, especially going down stairs.

Yay. The joys of MS.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 20, 2008)

View attachment m_900c7b3deae04651160a7d5363b953fb.jpg



I really Like this pic.


I want to sincerely thank the Multiple Sclerosis Society of Australia for all they have helped me with and done for me. Especially my social worker Emma. Love you.

I want to also acknowledge the wonderful work of the MS Society of North America.


----------



## GenericGeek (Jun 23, 2008)

Good on yer, Shoshie! You have *every *right to insist on that which is yours -- NO one can justifiably say that you're "only faking it" or "malingering". So tell 'em all to just *get stuffed* !

As someone who has long suffered from chronic weirdnesses of the nervous system myself (some would just say that I was just plain weird, but what the heck), I can sympathize with your predicament. Just try to remember that we all need to live life one day at a time, for good or ill. Few people really seem to appreciate that fact, however. If there IS a bright side to suffering from a chronic medical condition, it's that we get reminded of it on a regular basis...

Good luck with Mr. Wonderful!



Susannah said:


> Well I am no longer working. Friday just gone was my last day. I am still having a number of meetings with various agencies who are assisting me.
> I spoke to a lawyer today. He will be helping me to get my superannuation funds released as I can no longer work, Generally in Australia people are not entitled to claim their superannunation until they are of retirement age, around 60.
> Apparently I am also entitled to claim a monthly payment from my disability insurance that I have been paying since I commenced working.
> The companies will be pissed off that I am having a lawyer retrieve this money, but it is MY money. I have worked for so long and it is my money.
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Jun 23, 2008)

GenericGeek said:


> Good on yer, Shoshie! You have *every *right to insist on that which is yours -- NO one can justifiably say that you're "only faking it" or "malingering". So tell 'em all to just *get stuffed* !
> 
> As someone who has long suffered from chronic weirdnesses of the nervous system myself (some would just say that I was just plain weird, but what the heck), I can sympathize with your predicament. Just try to remember that we all need to live life one day at a time, for good or ill. Few people really seem to appreciate that fact, however. If there IS a bright side to suffering from a chronic medical condition, it's that we get reminded of it on a regular basis...
> 
> Good luck with Mr. Wonderful!



Thank you so much Lovey.

Bloody cheeky Melbourne High School old boys!

" Get Stuffed" now that is a very Australian expression.

One day at a time is how I am learning to live with this illness. I do have moments of fear when I think about what the next incarnation this condition will take.
Will it stop me from walking? Will I lose my eyesight?
I can't think like that and stay happy though, so I have to banish those fears, for now anyway.

My family gathered for lunch last Sunday. Some of my siblings travelled from the city to my sister's country home to be at the lunch.
We laughed and laughed and had fun.
We also had a discussion about what has been happening to me in the last several months. My family wanted to know what they could do to help me.
I cried because I was very touched by their love and concern.
My family are going to help me to pay for the bigger things, like my health insurance. Things that I just do not have the money to pay for right now.
I am surely blessed.

Meanwhile, legal papers arrived for me in the mail today regarding the early release of my retirement funds.
I do not fully understand all that is contained in the documents, so i will have my brother look over them for me. He has a lot of experience with legal matters.

Thank you to all of my wonderful friends here who have sent me PM's. Love you all.:kiss2:

Now pass the licorice icrecream!

Shoshie


----------



## Tina (Jun 24, 2008)

Shoshie,

I'm glad your fighting spirit has returned. I hope the medicine does its job, and like Vick, I hope for a remission. Take care, kind woman. :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Jun 24, 2008)

Tina said:


> Shoshie,
> 
> I'm glad your fighting spirit has returned. I hope the medicine does its job, and like Vick, I hope for a remission. Take care, kind woman. :wubu:



Thank you Tina.:kiss2:

I am very blessed in many ways. The medication is very expensive, and the Australian government is picking up the tab for it.

I am hoping for a remission too. I am only 38. I can deal with it going pear shaped later in life in terms of progression, but not now.

I do have many things to be grateful for in my life though. I must not lose sight of that. Dims is one of those special things.

Shoshie


----------



## Shosh (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I am going away for a few days and maybe even a week. Not sure when, in the next few days I think. 
I will be heading north to stay with my younger brother and his fiancee. His fiancee has a 13 year old daughter which is wonderful as it means I have a new neice now.
I will catch the train and it will take me nearly seven hours to get there.I refuse to fly on one of those small rural type planes.
I want to do some things while I am there that I have not done in a long time.
I want to ride a horse.
I am having problems with my balance, but I will be very careful and hold on tight.
If I fall, I fall.
It is a pity it is winter, as I love to walk through the lavender fields there on the lavender farm.
Will anybody miss me while I am away? Prolly not!

Anyway, looks like this thread is turning into a blog of sorts for me. I never really thought anybody would be interested in much I had to say.

Put another log on the fire for me while I am gone.

Shoshie


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm glad to hear of your "vacation" to visit your family! 

I think it's a wonderful idea to do things you haven't done in awhile...we ALL need things to look forward to- this trip of yours certainly sounds splendid indeed 

Please let us know how your trip went when you get back- and please get some pics of you on that horse  :happy:


----------



## imfree (Jun 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Well I am going away for a few days and maybe even a week..............snipped...........
> Will anybody miss me while I am away? Prolly not!
> 
> Anyway, looks like this thread is turning into a blog of sorts for me. I never really thought anybody would be interested in much I had to say.
> ...



I'll miss you, Shoshie, and I know I'm not the only
Dimmer who will! Good and bad, happy and sad,
your blog is you, and you say great stuff. Have a
great time and we'll keep that fire going for ya'.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 24, 2008)

I wish I was there so I could give you a really big hug and never let go, Shoshie. I feel so bad that you have to go through this again. But my prayers are with ya, my friend!


----------



## moore2me (Jun 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Well I am going away for a few days and maybe even a week. Not sure when, in the next few days I think.
> I will be heading north to stay with my younger brother and his fiancee. His fiancee has a 13 year old daughter which is wonderful as it means I have a new neice now.
> I will catch the train and it will take me nearly seven hours to get there.I refuse to fly on one of those small rural type planes.
> I want to do some things while I am there that I have not done in a long time.
> ...



.................


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm glad your meetings went well Susannah! My good thoughts are always with you, you know that. The children you taught will always remember you Susannah, either in their minds or their hearts. I'm sure you have touched their lives in many ways they may not even realize.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope you have a wonderful time on your trip. Relax and have a fun time 

And to that previous post to me. I'm nearly done with the pregnancy, 6.5 weeks to go! I dont even have the cradle set up yet  Aside from being tired, it's all going pretty well.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 24, 2008)

I pray that you have a nice time visiting your brother. Sometimes it is necessary to just get away and spend some "me" time. We'll keep the fires burning while you are gone, but you will be missed. 

~Punkin


----------



## Shosh (Jun 25, 2008)

imfree said:


> I'll miss you, Shoshie, and I know I'm not the only
> Dimmer who will! Good and bad, happy and sad,
> your blog is you, and you say great stuff. Have a
> great time and we'll keep that fire going for ya'.



Thank you Edgar. I will miss you too. I am leaving on Saturday.



bmann0413 said:


> I wish I was there so I could give you a really big hug and never let go, Shoshie. I feel so bad that you have to go through this again. But my prayers are with ya, my friend!



Thanks Lloyd. You are so kind.



moore2me said:


> .................



Thanks Cookie. You are my MS sister in arms.:bow:



fa_man_stan said:


> I'm glad your meetings went well Susannah! My good thoughts are always with you, you know that. The children you taught will always remember you Susannah, either in their minds or their hearts. I'm sure you have touched their lives in many ways they may not even realize.



Thanks Stano. You have been a wonderful friend to me here.



HottiMegan said:


> I hope you have a wonderful time on your trip. Relax and have a fun time
> 
> And to that previous post to me. I'm nearly done with the pregnancy, 6.5 weeks to go! I dont even have the cradle set up yet  Aside from being tired, it's all going pretty well.



Yay Megan. You look wonderful by the way. Post baby pix pls kthxbai.



Punkin1024 said:


> I pray that you have a nice time visiting your brother. Sometimes it is necessary to just get away and spend some "me" time. We'll keep the fires burning while you are gone, but you will be missed.
> 
> ~Punkin




Thank you Ms Ella.


I spoke to Mr wonderful for 4 hours today. He is paying.

Who knows what will happen? Having him to talk to is such a comfort right now.

I am leaving to go to my brother's on Saturday.

Love to all.

Susannah


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 25, 2008)

A change of scenery may do you some good Shosh. This seems an exciting journey with lots of promise. Draw back and get some fresh air in those lungs girlie. I'm praying for you to get your heiney on that horse!



Susannah said:


> Well I am going away for a few days and maybe even a week. Not sure when, in the next few days I think.
> I will be heading north to stay with my younger brother and his fiancee. His fiancee has a 13 year old daughter which is wonderful as it means I have a new neice now.
> I will catch the train and it will take me nearly seven hours to get there.I refuse to fly on one of those small rural type planes.
> I want to do some things while I am there that I have not done in a long time.
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 25, 2008)

((((Shosh)))))

I'm SO glad you're going visiting!! Just doing something like that will get your mind off things, and bring you some happiness.... that's just what the doctor ordered!!

And I'm even more glad that Mr. Wonderful has been a comfort to you. 

Enjoy your trip... bring back lots of pics!!

Love you!!

Hugs,
Christine


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 25, 2008)

(((hugs))) and all the best you you, sincerely.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 25, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> A change of scenery may do you some good Shosh. This seems an exciting journey with lots of promise. Draw back and get some fresh air in those lungs girlie. I'm praying for you to get your heiney on that horse!



Lilly yes me too. I think the wind in my face and a brisk gallop will do me a world of good. Thanks angel.



Violet_Beauregard said:


> ((((Shosh)))))
> 
> I'm SO glad you're going visiting!! Just doing something like that will get your mind off things, and bring you some happiness.... that's just what the doctor ordered!!
> 
> ...




Mr Wonderful decided to call me in his lunchbreak for the second time in one day. Only it was 4am here in Australia.
Thanks C.



PrettyKitty said:


> (((hugs))) and all the best you you, sincerely.



Hugs to you too P Kitty.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Lilly yes me too. I think the wind in my face and a brisk gallop will do me a world of good. Thanks angel.
> 
> *Watch out for bugs in the teeth tho. *
> 
> ...



..................... 

View attachment horsie1.JPG


----------



## Shosh (Jun 26, 2008)

Well I am leaving this morning to go on my little adventure. I am wondering how I will feel physically on the trip, as I have not been away like this in quite a while.
One thing I know for sure is that a trip overseas for me right now is out of the question. Anybody wanting to worship at the alter of the Queen is going to have to do so here. :bow:

I will have to take my medication with me, as I will still need to take the injections while I am away. I had the naughty thought that could I not just skip them for a week? That would make this a real vacation in more ways than one! I had best not though I guess.

I heard back from the Community Health Center regarding counselling. They have me as a priority on their list and I will be commencing counselling very soon.
I feel that I need to have counselling, as I need to talk to someone, as I am feeling a lot of fear and anguish about everything, and I do not want to burden my family with this. I want to be happy around my family.

Anyway on another note I have that bloody stupid song "The Gambler" in my head! It won't get out! I think I have sung it a million times this morning already.


Bye Bye everybody. I will see you all online when I return.:kiss2:

Susannah


----------



## imfree (Jun 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Well I am leaving this morning to go on my little adventure. I am wondering how I will feel physically on the trip, as I have not been away like this in quite a while.
> One thing I know for sure is that a trip overseas for me right now is out of the question. Anybody wanting to worship at the alter of the Queen is going to have to do so here. :bow:
> 
> I will have to take my medication with me, as I will still need to take the injections while I am away. I had the naughty thought that could I not just skip them for a week? That would make this a real vacation in more ways than one! I had best not though I guess.
> ...



If It's the Kenny Rogers song, Shoshie, that's
not so bad. The last line, "somewhere in the 
darkness, the gambler, he broke even", says
a lot.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 26, 2008)

I hope you have a wonderful time on your trip!



Susannah said:


> Anyway on another note I have that bloody stupid song "The Gambler" in my head! It won't get out! I think I have sung it a million times this morning already.



And now I have it in my head too! Thanks a lot! 
*starts singing* 
"You got to know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em...."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 26, 2008)

I dedicate this youtube moment to you Shoshie..... 

Kenny Rogers- The Gambler
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn481KcjvMo

Kenny Rogers- Coward of the County
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK543f0_UKc&feature=related


I hope you enjoy it when you return 


**Btw, the man who wrote these two songs is named Billy Ed Wheeler. His children went to the same school I did as a child. We got to see Billy perform these songs at school one time.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 27, 2008)

PrettyKitty said:


> (((hugs))) and all the best you you, sincerely.



Oh gosh, just noticed my mistake. heh

All the best TO you.


----------



## Friday (Jun 30, 2008)

Hurry back Shosh, happy and well rested.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 5, 2008)

Greetings from Northern Australia!

I am still away up north on my vacation. I have been having so much fun, and have been laughing and laughing, especially when I was jumping up and down on the trampoline showing off and doing lots of tricks! Lol!
I shall fill you all in next week when I return home.

I love Dims so much, and I miss it when I am away from it. I want to have a "I heart Dims" tshirt made. That would be fun to wear.
Happy belated 4th of July. I love the USA.:wubu:

Love
Shoshie


----------



## Tina (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Shosh. 

I'm so glad you're having fun. That's theraputic. The trampoline sounds like a blast; I haven't been on one of those for decades.

Thanks for the well wishes, and let the good times roll.


----------



## imfree (Jul 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Greetings from Northern Australia!
> 
> I am still away up north on my vacation. I have been having so much fun, and have been laughing and laughing, especially when I was jumping up and down on the trampoline showing off and doing lots of tricks! Lol!
> I shall fill you all in next week when I return home.
> ...



Thanks for the love and the update. It's beautiful to
know you're laughing and having fun. Have a great
vacation and tell us about it when you get back.


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Greetings from Northern Australia!
> 
> I am still away up north on my vacation. I have been having so much fun, and have been laughing and laughing, especially when I was jumping up and down on the trampoline showing off and doing lots of tricks! Lol!
> I shall fill you all in next week when I return home.
> ...



And the USA loves you, Shoshie! So glad to hear you're having fun. :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi all. I returned home this morning. I am home for now, as I may have to fly down south to see my father as I got word last week that he is not well. We only recently found out his whereabouts. I have not seen him in nearly four years. Anyway. I may fly to see him if I am up to it. I hate flying though. 

I had a wonderful week away with my younger brother and his fiancee and her daughter. I was so loved up and spoilt.

I ate lots of yummy stuff like cheesecake and icecream and cookies.

I bought new clothes and caught up with other friends up there also.

I so enjoyed the horseback riding. I loved the feeling of the wind in my face when the horse took off. My brother took pics, so I have to wait to get them.
I have decided that I want to do horseback riding as an ongoing hobby.
In Australia there is a program called RDA which is " Riding for the disabled"
You get to go riding and enjoy those beautiful creatures with none of the expense. The government funds the program along with private benefactors.
I do not consider myself disabled meanwhile. I just have this condition and I live with it day to day.

I am not sure where I am up to with Mr Wonderful. I am just taking all of that as it comes also. I try not to pressure myself too much with all of that.
My brother is getting married next Valentines Day, so I have to try to match that. Pressure much?

Physically I continue to just take it as it comes. I am going to the hospital tomorrow to have physiotherapy and I will travel to the big teaching hospital in the city this Friday to hear the results of the two MRI scans I had last month.
I think another big slab of cheesecake may be in order on that day as a treat.

Love to you all.

Shoshie


----------



## Tina (Jul 6, 2008)

Wonderful news, Shosh. I'm really glad you were spoilt, because you deserve it. Sounds like you had a delicious time in many ways.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 6, 2008)

Susannah!! I'm so glad you had a wonderful time!! You deserve every moment of happiness!! Glad you're back... we sure missed you!!!


----------



## Webmaster (Jul 7, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I want to have a "I heart Dims" tshirt made....



We used to have those.  And also "I am a Lady of Dimensions".

Glad to see your spirits are up!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Well that's great to hear you had a great time Shoshie!!  Welcome back- did ya get much sun??


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 7, 2008)

Shoshie's back and all is right again! I think.

But the most important thing is that Shoshie is baaaaaack! Yaaaaay!


----------



## imfree (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice to see you back, Shoshie. Even nicer,
though, is to see what the time with your
brother and his fiancee did for your spirits.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 8, 2008)

Tina said:


> Wonderful news, Shosh. I'm really glad you were spoilt, because you deserve it. Sounds like you had a delicious time in many ways.



Thanks honey. I did have a fun and delicious time.:kiss2:



Violet_Beauregard said:


> Susannah!! I'm so glad you had a wonderful time!! You deserve every moment of happiness!! Glad you're back... we sure missed you!!!
> 
> Thanks Christine. I missed Dims too. I feel very safe here.





Webmaster said:


> We used to have those.  And also "I am a Lady of Dimensions".
> 
> Glad to see your spirits are up!



Thanks Conrad. Yay the t Shirts are coming back. I shall be ordering several.



phatfatgirl said:


> Well that's great to hear you had a great time Shoshie!!  Welcome back- did ya get much sun??



Thanks sweetie. I did not get much sun as it is winter time in Australia right now. The seasons are reversed in the Southern Hemisphere. Christmas time is summer here.



bmann0413 said:


> Shoshie's back and all is right again! I think.
> 
> But the most important thing is that Shoshie is baaaaaack! Yaaaaay!



Thank you Lloyd. I love the way you spread sunshine around.



imfree said:


> Nice to see you back, Shoshie. Even nicer,
> though, is to see what the time with your
> brother and his fiancee did for your spirits.




Edgar thank you so much. I did enjoy being around my family.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 8, 2008)

My ongoing story. Well I had my physiotherapy session today at the hospital.
My left leg is really weak and I have to wear a brace on it. The physio also wants me to walk with my cane. I do not want to. I don't want to feel like an 80 year old lady. No offense to 80 year old ladies. I am 38. 
The rationale for the cane is that I am having trouble with my balance and I have had a few falls in the past month. I just don't want to use a cane in public. I will concede to using one around my home though. I will also wear the leg brace at home to strengthen my leg, but it is getting ditched when I am outside.
A guy will look at me and think " Oh yeah, I really wanna go out with an old lady with a cane"
Vanity v's safety. I just have to be careful. I told my brother and he told me to get a pimp's cane! A blinged out one. That is my family for you. Nuttier than squirrel shit some of em.

Anyway. Thanks for letting me blog away here.

MRI results on friday. 

Susannah


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 8, 2008)

Susannah said:


> My ongoing story. Well I had my physiotherapy session today at the hospital.
> My left leg is really weak and I have to wear a brace on it. The physio also wants me to walk with my cane. I do not want to. I don't want to feel like an 80 year old lady. No offense to 80 year old ladies. I am 38.
> The rationale for the cane is that I am having trouble with my balance and I have had a few falls in the past month. I just don't want to use a cane in public. I will concede to using one around my home though. I will also wear the leg brace at home to strengthen my leg, but it is getting ditched when I am outside.
> A guy will look at me and think " Oh yeah, I really wanna go out with an old lady with a cane"
> ...



Shosh I have two stories for you. I took a fall a month or so ago and was told to use a cane and go to physical therapy. I did neither and eventyally my knee got worse to the point where I *had* to use a cane. I'm using one now and believe me it's no fun, but I'll do it if it means I will get better faster.

Also, the woman who lived in the apartment before I did had MS. I hear about her all the time from neighbors and taxidrivers whom she called to the address before I was there. By all accounts she was a lovely person and the drivers ask for her all the time. The neighbor's daughter says she took a fall in the apartment twice, the second time it was she who discovered her there. She had fallen and on the way down she hit her head on the corner point of her coffee table and had to be rushed to the hospital. She could have been killed. It was then that it was determined that she could no longer live on her own and it was with heavy hearts that she had to move out. No one has seen or heard from her since to my knowledge.

I'm telling you this horrid story because a cane is preferable to a walker, a walker preferable to losing your independence and being house bound or severely injured. The cane may be a bit embarassing in the public eye but not as bad as falling down in public and not being able to rise on your own. Get yourself the blingiest cane the market has to offer and perfect your gangsta lean, girla.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 11, 2008)

Lilly thank you. I am just being silly. :kiss2: for you.

I have just returned from seeing the neurologist. I got the results of the two MRI's I had last month.

I have 7 new lesions in my brain. I have new lesions in my spinal cord. Before the illness had been largely confined to my spinal cord. Now it is progressing in my brain.Yay.
Everything will be ok though. I am gonna have that baby that I want and marry my Prince Charming. I just haven't met him yet.

I have had a bit of an argument with my sisters, so I am feeling bad about that. It is also winter so that is bumming me out also.
Bring on Spring.
Shoshie


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 11, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Get yourself the blingiest cane the market has to offer and perfect your gangsta lean, girla.



Yeah, I'm going to go with Lilly on this one. Trick it out.  And honestly, what is this nonsense about an "old lady?" That is you in the avatar picture right? Please. You're a totally beautiful and young woman. And because you are, most people who see you with the cane will assume it was something adventurous and daring that caused you to have to use it. My ex actually had to use a cane for many years and that started when he was 22. He used one for most of our time together, and most people didn't even seem to notice. And I personally, always thought it made him a bit more interesting.



Susannah said:


> I have just returned from seeing the neurologist. I got the results of the two MRI's I had last month.
> 
> I have 7 new lesions in my brain. I have new lesions in my spinal cord. Before the illness had been largely confined to my spinal cord. Now it is progressing in my brain.Yay.
> Everything will be ok though. I am gonna have that baby that I want and marry my Prince Charming. I just haven't met him yet.
> ...



I'm sorry things have been rough for you lately. But spring will be there before you know it. You truly have all my wishes for things to work out well. I really mean that.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 11, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Shosh I have two stories for you. I took a fall a month or so ago and was told to use a cane and go to physical therapy. I did neither and eventyally my knee got worse to the point where I *had* to use a cane. I'm using one now and believe me it's no fun, but I'll do it if it means I will get better faster.
> 
> Also, the woman who lived in the apartment before I did had MS. I hear about her all the time from neighbors and taxidrivers whom she called to the address before I was there. By all accounts she was a lovely person and the drivers ask for her all the time. The neighbor's daughter says she took a fall in the apartment twice, the second time it was she who discovered her there. She had fallen and on the way down she hit her head on the corner point of her coffee table and had to be rushed to the hospital. She could have been killed. It was then that it was determined that she could no longer live on her own and it was with heavy hearts that she had to move out. No one has seen or heard from her since to my knowledge.
> 
> I'm telling you this horrid story because a cane is preferable to a walker, a walker preferable to losing your independence and being house bound or severely injured. The cane may be a bit embarassing in the public eye but not as bad as falling down in public and not being able to rise on your own. Get yourself the blingiest cane the market has to offer and perfect your gangsta lean, girla.



So that's why you using a cane when I came over. I had no idea you had a fall, I'm so sorry.
:-(


----------



## Shosh (Jul 11, 2008)

I apologize If I have offended anybody by starting this thread.I don't know what else to say at the moment. Sorry.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 11, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I apologize If I have offended anybody by starting this thread.I don't know what else to say at the moment. Sorry.



Why would anyone be offended by you telling us whats on your mind?

The only people who are offended have no heart

*hugs*


----------



## Shosh (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you Tina. I appreciate all the work you and the other mods do here. It must be hard.
I have said it before but I feel so lucky to have Dims. The outside world does not understand what we have been through, and our whole life experience as people of size. I feel really safe here.

I am feeling scared right now, but one foot in front of the other and I will get there.

Thank you friends.

Shoshie


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh Shoshie--

You know my thoughts are with you on this.

I had just Dr. P's thought which is that if somebody sees you with a cane they'll probably just think you broke your leg skydiving or something. 

I was also thinking something that many people might not know about MS which is that pregnant women very often experience a suspension of their symptoms during pregnancy, so when the time comes for you to have your child, you probably have a nice spell of better health to look forward to.

Is this the first MRI you've had while on Rebif? I don't recall if you've posted about when you started on it or it's your first spin at the MS drug wheel. 

I know we all want to support you and know what's going on with you so keep at it and if you want to talk about specific MS things you can also PM me.

L.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 11, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Oh Shoshie--
> 
> You know my thoughts are with you on this.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much. I have had MS I believe since my early twenties, diagnosed at 33 ( I am 38 now) and I started Rebif six weeks ago.
These were my first MRIS since starting on the immunotherapy injections.I have had several before.
My neurologist spoke to me today about starting on Tysabri which are the monthly iv drip infusions that you have in the hospital, if things get worse.
I am not ready for that at this stage as I have just commenced on the Rebif and I want to see how that goes.
She told me that three people died initially on Tysabri when it was first released onto the market. It was pulled and then re released. Apparently it has given some, some amazing results per their mri scans.
Anyway.
I got the cost of the meds confused apparently, because a month's supply of Rebif which is 3 times weekly injections-12 per month is AUD $5,255 .
That is like 60 thousand dollars per year I think.I thought it was half that cost until I read the price printed on the medication box. Oh well the Australian government is covering that for me. I have paid my taxes for years so it is all good. Interferon is an expensive drug, but I think I am worth the expense.

Why me? Why not I guess.

love to all

Susannah


----------



## moore2me (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Soshie,

Nice to have you back. Glad to hear you enjoyed your vacation. About the argument with your sisters - I bet it wasn't the first one you guys have had. With my two brothers, we have have had many a conflict, but we still love each other (sometimes at a distance tho.)

About those DIMS T shirts - I did not understand that DIMS was ordering any. I must have missed the memo. Or did you make that one up while you were on vacation after a few strawberry daquaris?

Now as to canes, I have a couple of sources of some rockin' canes that are far from old lady canes. Here are two locations, I have posted a few pics of some of them below. I really like the colored ones. You might check and see if your insurance will help and pay for part of the cost if your doc will write you a prescription.

http://www.theelegantcane.com/
https://www.canesandsuch.com/about.asp?page_id=15 

View attachment blackwithdecostripes1.jpg


View attachment whitewithmultifloral.jpg


View attachment 8thumbnail.jpg


View attachment 351thumbnail.jpg


View attachment 460thumbnail.jpg


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Susannah! Don't ever apologize for expressing your feelings here..you are among friends!

I must use a cane everyday because of my arthritis and I know how you feel. But I have gotten over the initial disappointment and just realize I need it so that I do NOT fall which can keep me immobile and makes matters worse in the long run.

I will try and take a pic with my cane! It is not as pricey as the lovely ones in the above post; but I always get compliments and smiles from others. I don't know what drug stores you have where you live; but my came from Kerr Drugs here in the states and I just saw some lovely ones...very colorful and cheerful at my local CVS store for only $19.99. I checked www.CVS.com and they have some that run 20-31 dollars. They have ones with , paisley design, butterflies and just great colors. I am going to get one I saw at my local store that is hot pink .........I LOVE pink and you just cannot beat the price! 

In fact, if you can't find one that you like for such a price; I would be willing to purchase one for you and send it to you if you don't mind covering the postage,etc. Let me know! ;-)
Hugs to you, Kara


----------



## moore2me (Jul 11, 2008)

You're right about the canes that I showed being pricey. I don't have any of them myself - all mine come from Walmart or Walgreens. I need a good gripping handle because my hand strength is not strong. That makes having a decent handle super important. A cane with a decorative handle like the doggie head would be just about useless for me, cute, but useless. Plus, I have about four canes. One in the car, the rest scattered around the house. I am always forgetting where I put one and have to re-select.

The canes I like the most are homemade ones. My mom has two that her father made when he was alive. I have seen people using canes that were made around the moutain country of Arkansas. The prettiest one is made from the root of a Sassafras tree. The root of the tree makes a natural handle for the cane and the main column of the tree is the cane's support. We have several of these trees growing around our property. The wood is very pretty and sassafras tea is tasty too.
(See diagram below.) 

View attachment sassafras cane.JPG


----------



## Shosh (Jul 11, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Hi Soshie,
> 
> Nice to have you back. Glad to hear you enjoyed your vacation. About the argument with your sisters - I bet it wasn't the first one you guys have had. With my two brothers, we have have had many a conflict, but we still love each other (sometimes at a distance tho.)
> 
> ...



Deborah thank you so much. I love those canes so much,especially the flowery one. Who knew canes could be so cute? I will definately check out those websites.
Deborah I am so happy you are here.



Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Hey Susannah! Don't ever apologize for expressing your feelings here..you are among friends!
> 
> I must use a cane everyday because of my arthritis and I know how you feel. But I have gotten over the initial disappointment and just realize I need it so that I do NOT fall which can keep me immobile and makes matters worse in the long run.
> 
> ...



Kara you are an angel. Thanks so much for thinking of me and offering to find a cane for me.
I am sorry to hear about your arthritis.Is it worse In colder weather?
Blessings to you because you are a very sweet person.

I am feeling pretty low this morning. I am feeling like going to bed and just pulling the covers over and not coming out for a few weeks.
I am trying to be positive and move forward, but it is not easy. I shall keep trying. I struggle everyday with my image of myself as a woman in light of this, especially when I see all those beautiful perfect women etc on MySpace that do not have conditions like this and they are gorgeous etc.
Sorry. I will try harder to reign in these feelings.
The women here are so beautiful and perfect too. Beautiful Dims girls.

Love

Shoshie


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 11, 2008)

Shosh Honey--

Don't compare yourself with other women! You are unique as are we all.

It's so easy to look at somebody and assume she is perfect or beautiful or there is nothing 'wrong' with her, but we all know that is not true. Nobody is perfect, all of us have flaws of one type of another.

MS does not have to be a deal breaker with dating.

<33333
L.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 11, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Shosh Honey--
> 
> Don't compare yourself with other women! You are unique as are we all.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. I will really try to turn this negative thinking around. I am glad I have you here also with your wealth of knowledge about MS.

I love my family here at Dims. More than I love my own family at the moment.

Hugs
Shoshie


----------



## moore2me (Jul 11, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Deborah thank you so much. I love those canes so much,especially the flowery one. Who knew canes could be so cute? I will definately check out those websites.
> Deborah I am so happy you are here.
> 
> 
> ...



..................... 

View attachment korshunova-1.jpg


View attachment ruslanakorshunova.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Jul 12, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thanks honey. I did have a fun and delicious time.:kiss2:
> 
> Thanks Conrad. Yay the t Shirts are coming back. I shall be ordering several.





moore2me said:


> Hi Soshie,
> 
> About those DIMS T shirts - I did not understand that DIMS was ordering any. I must have missed the memo. Or did you make that one up while you were on vacation after a few strawberry daquaris?



Soshie, I checked the Lounge and found the recent Tshirt Thread about getting the T shirts. So it looks like I was wrong (and sassy to boot). I give myself 10 demerits. I'd give a link to it, but I don't know how.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 15, 2008)

Shosh, do choose your cane carefully. Most people I know who use one, myself included, eventually develope an attatchment to them. The cane becomes a companion so to speak. I know many people who have canes they've carved or sculpted themselves, their canes have names and they often refer to them as partners in crime. My uncle had a cane named Chester who looked like a serpent and a super sized woman I know had a Moses-like staff she called Stella. If you're going to carry a cane make sure it's one you really like.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 15, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Shosh, do choose your cane carefully. Most people I know who use one, myself included, eventually develope an attatchment to them. The cane becomes a companion so to speak. I know many people who have canes they've carved or sculpted themselves, their canes have names and they often refer to them as partners in crime. My uncle had a cane named Chester who looked like a serpent and a super sized woman I know had a Moses-like staff she called Stella. If you're going to carry a cane make sure it's one you really like.



Are you still using yours, because I may need it when you're done lol


----------



## Shosh (Jul 16, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Shosh, do choose your cane carefully. Most people I know who use one, myself included, eventually develope an attatchment to them. The cane becomes a companion so to speak. I know many people who have canes they've carved or sculpted themselves, their canes have names and they often refer to them as partners in crime. My uncle had a cane named Chester who looked like a serpent and a super sized woman I know had a Moses-like staff she called Stella. If you're going to carry a cane make sure it's one you really like.



Hi Lilly,

How is your knee? It must have been scary for you to have taken a fall. Will you have to use a cane long term?
Now that cane you posted is an epic cane. It looks like it would belong on the set of the Cleopatra movie.
I have a regular cane, but I do like the look of the flowery designer type canes. It's a girly thing I think. I hope they are as strong as they are cute.

I was a bad girl today. I didn't take my injection. I just could not psyche myself up to take it. I shall take it tomorrow morning first thing. I have to inject three times a week now.

I am still processing what the neurologist told me regarding my MRI results.
I was not surprised really when she told me that it was progressing in my brain, as I have been having brain type symptoms for months, such as balance issues, short term memory problems, fatigue etc etc.
Knowing it and accepting it are two different things. I am still trying to work through it and am trying to be positive and have courage.
I will be alright.
Thanks to all my mates here. Love you.
Susannah


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 16, 2008)

I tried to step up onto a landing in front of a shop and my floppy flip flop caught on to the lip of the landing and I fell. My forhead cracked the glass when I hit. I'm so thankful my head didn't go through, it would have been a disaster. Anyway, I hopped up and went on like nothing happened but a week later I was limping and a week after that I was forced to buy a cane. I've tried physical therapy and it doesn't look like it's working. If I stay off of it for a few days it clears right up and I feel fine. Then when I start walking on it again, within a few days the pain returns. Looks like I'm going to have to go get an x-ray. I really was hoping it was just a scratch. I hope I don't have to have another surgery on this stinkin' knee. I've got too much stuff to do.










Susannah said:


> Hi Lilly,
> 
> How is your knee? It must have been scary for you to have taken a fall. Will you have to use a cane long term?
> Now that cane you posted is an epic cane. It looks like it would belong on the set of the Cleopatra movie.
> ...


----------



## imfree (Jul 16, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I tried to step up onto a landing in front of a shop and my floppy flip flop caught on to the lip of the landing and I fell. My forhead cracked the glass when I hit. I'm so thankful my head didn't go through, it would have been a disaster. Anyway, I hopped up and went on like nothing happened but a week later I was limping and a week after that I was forced to buy a cane. I've tried physical therapy and it doesn't look like it's working. If I stay off of it for a few days it clears right up and I feel fine. Then when I start walking on it again, within a few days the pain returns. Looks like I'm going to have to go get an x-ray. I really was hoping it was just a scratch. I hope I don't have to have another surgery on this stinkin' knee. I've got too much stuff to do.....image snipped..........



Get well soon, Lilly. I quit wearing those murderous
flip-flops when a pair caused me to fall and break 
a rib at a tire shop about three years ago.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 16, 2008)

LilyBBW, I hope your injury is not too bad & it get better quickly. I second IMFree's recommendation about the flipflops. There comes a time in our lives (you listen too Susanah) when comfort and looking fashionable are not as important as being safe and going home in one piece without making a side trip to the emergency room. 

One of the worse fall I had in the last ten years was while I was wear a pair of Dr. Scholl's wooden sandals. Now I only wear shoes that firmly fasten on my feet in various places. I do not wear high heels like I used to. I wear athletic shoes, SASs, Keens, or other sturdy footwear. When your balance, vision, and coordination is in the crapper - having good footwear and traction sure does help a girl keep on her feet. Plus, if you are diabetic you must wear socks as well.

And another trick about stairs, sometimes it is easier to turn around and walk backwards down them rather than to walk forwards down them. I also have trouble getting on escalators now. I have to get someone to help me get onto them and stand with me while I ride them. This is something I never thought would happen to me. It's a coordination problem due to the MS.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 16, 2008)

moore2me said:


> LilyBBW, I hope your injury is not too bad & it get better quickly. I second IMFree's recommendation about the flipflops. There comes a time in our lives (you listen too Susanah) when comfort and looking fashionable are not as important as being safe and going home in one piece without making a side trip to the emergency room.
> 
> One of the worse fall I had in the last ten years was while I was wear a pair of Dr. Scholl's wooden sandals. Now I only wear shoes that firmly fasten on my feet in various places. I do not wear high heels like I used to. I wear athletic shoes, SASs, Keens, or other sturdy footwear. When your balance, vision, and coordination is in the crapper - having good footwear and traction sure does help a girl keep on her feet. Plus, if you are diabetic you must wear socks as well.
> 
> And another trick about stairs, sometimes it is easier to turn around and walk backwards down them rather than to walk forwards down them. I also have trouble getting on escalators now. I have to get someone to help me get onto them and stand with me while I ride them. This is something I never thought would happen to me. It's a coordination problem due to the MS.



I've been thinking about that very thing recently for obvious reasons. My equilibrium is not at all what it used to be. I get nervous now standing too close to the yellow line on the subway platform and get edgy when others stand on it. I'm also skittish about going down stairs. I prefer escalators or elevators if they're available. If not I take the stairs s l o w. My depth perception is.. off. The signs of age maybe?

You're right about the flip flop thing, especially since the ones I favor are too big for me and make me prone to accidents. It feels good not having my toes bunched up or subject to heat and friction but the plantar fascitis and the bum knee as a result should have told me something long ago. I'm once again on a quest for better shoes. I was looking at Keen's but they're a little pricey. Lands End has shoes similar that are more reasonable. I've got my eye on a few pair.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 16, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I tried to step up onto a landing in front of a shop and my floppy flip flop caught on to the lip of the landing and I fell. My forhead cracked the glass when I hit. I'm so thankful my head didn't go through, it would have been a disaster. Anyway, I hopped up and went on like nothing happened but a week later I was limping and a week after that I was forced to buy a cane. I've tried physical therapy and it doesn't look like it's working. If I stay off of it for a few days it clears right up and I feel fine. Then when I start walking on it again, within a few days the pain returns. Looks like I'm going to have to go get an x-ray. I really was hoping it was just a scratch. I hope I don't have to have another surgery on this stinkin' knee. I've got too much stuff to do.



I feel really bad.....You were telling me about flip flop troubles before this happened. I wish I could have done somethin about it :-(


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 16, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I feel really bad.....You were telling me about flip flop troubles before this happened. I wish I could have done somethin about it :-(



Thanks Sweetie. I'm ready to toss them, I'm just loath to give up the comfort of wearing them just yet. At least till I find a fitting replacement.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 17, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I tried to step up onto a landing in front of a shop and my floppy flip flop caught on to the lip of the landing and I fell. My forhead cracked the glass when I hit. I'm so thankful my head didn't go through, it would have been a disaster. Anyway, I hopped up and went on like nothing happened but a week later I was limping and a week after that I was forced to buy a cane. I've tried physical therapy and it doesn't look like it's working. If I stay off of it for a few days it clears right up and I feel fine. Then when I start walking on it again, within a few days the pain returns. Looks like I'm going to have to go get an x-ray. I really was hoping it was just a scratch. I hope I don't have to have another surgery on this stinkin' knee. I've got too much stuff to do.



OMG Lilly. I am so glad you are ok. You could have really hurt yourself. Flip flops are good in the summer but they really do not give the feet good support. I don't mean to lecture you Lil, just worried for you.
Please be careful and well cookie.
Love
Susannah


----------



## Shosh (Jul 19, 2008)

View attachment 225358704_1789540.jpg




Hi Everybody,

Here I am on vacation in Paris with my Daddy Simon. My Auntie Susannah stayed home in Australia. Boo Hoo!
It was probably a good thing though because I got up to a lot of mischeif.  What happens in Paris, stays in Paris!

Lots of love to everybody,

Marcus


----------



## Friday (Jul 19, 2008)

Good lord Lilly! I'm assuming your poor head put the star crack in that door? Check Zappo's for Earth shoes. I have a pair that is the only one I have that I can wear without my inserts.

Shoshie my dear, be glad my heart father has moved on to the next stage. He used to raise a few head of cattle and when they butchered a bull he'd take the wang, hang it by one end over a round beam about 4" wide in the garage until it was totally dry and completely stiff (no pun intended) and they were strong enough to be canes which is what he sold them for. Totally gross, but he never had any trouble finding buyers. :happy:


----------



## moore2me (Jul 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 46159
> 
> Hi Everybody,
> 
> ...



As usual, Marcus remains a heart-stealer. Just so darn cute. And in Paris!!!



Friday said:


> Shoshie my dear, be glad my heart father has moved on to the next stage. He used to raise a few head of cattle and when they butchered a bull he'd take the wang, hang it by one end over a round beam about 4" wide in the garage until it was totally dry and completely stiff (no pun intended) and they were strong enough to be canes which is what he sold them for. Totally gross, but he never had any trouble finding buyers. :happy:



Friday, We have those kind of canes around here too. They are called "bull pizzles". I haven't felt the need to walk around with one tho. I guess it's a guy thing?


----------



## Mathias (Jul 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 46159
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh my gosh, so so sooooo cute! :happy:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 20, 2008)

Marcus!!!!! You handsome little devil!!!!!!!!!!! 

Just too Adorable!


Ohhhh and Free.........I HEAR ya, Loud and Clear, about banning flip-flops from your closet.....I have done the same for my own safety!!!!!!!!!! LOL!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## imfree (Jul 20, 2008)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Marcus!!!!! You handsome little devil!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just too Adorable!
> 
> ...



Yep, Dr TJ declared those flip-flops to be
terrorists, out to kill me, and I agreed!


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 20, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I apologize If I have offended anybody by starting this thread.I don't know what else to say at the moment. Sorry.



Anyone who would be offended is the one that needs to be apologizing, not you. {{{{{{Susannah}}}}}}


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 20, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Everything will be ok though. I am gonna have that baby that I want and marry my Prince Charming. I just haven't met him yet.



Everything will be OK. My aunt by marriage was diagnosed with MS very early in her life...not exactly sure when. When she first met my uncle while working for him in her 30s, she had already been diagnosed. Their ways parted, but he and she with her cane (and occasionally walker) met up again in her 50s. They were married in 1979....they were together for the 28 years, and are still the first ones that come to mind when I think of happy couples. 

And on that cane...I've been using one off and on, and now mostly on, since I was 18. The one I use most is a hand-me-down...it was my great grandfather's, then my dad's, and for the last 40+ years, mine. It's around 150 years old, and looks it...but for all practical purposes, it is part of me. I've bought others, but they are just not the same. Find the one that works for you, and it will become part of you to.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 26, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Oh my gosh, so so sooooo cute! :happy:



Oh Thank you Matt. His parents complain because when I go over to their house they are like chopped liver next to the baby! He gets my undivided attention. 



Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Marcus!!!!! You handsome little devil!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just too Adorable!
> 
> ...



Thank you Kara. How are you liking your new shorter hairdo? It looks lovely.



Zandoz said:


> Everything will be OK. My aunt by marriage was diagnosed with MS very early in her life...not exactly sure when. When she first met my uncle while working for him in her 30s, she had already been diagnosed. Their ways parted, but he and she with her cane (and occasionally walker) met up again in her 50s. They were married in 1979....they were together for the 28 years, and are still the first ones that come to mind when I think of happy couples.
> 
> And on that cane...I've been using one off and on, and now mostly on, since I was 18. The one I use most is a hand-me-down...it was my great grandfather's, then my dad's, and for the last 40+ years, mine. It's around 150 years old, and looks it...but for all practical purposes, it is part of me. I've bought others, but they are just not the same. Find the one that works for you, and it will become part of you to.



Zan thank you for stopping by with great advice. I think I am going to order a few pretty canes online.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Everybody,

Well life with this condition rolls on. Yesterday I saw the occupational Therapist. We sat for quite a while as she went through any modifications I may need for my home and in getting around that I may need now.
Not long ago I fell in the shower as I lost my balance.
The OT said I should maybe have a rail to hold onto while I am taking a shower. I could even get a bench that goes across the width of the shower to sit down on if I want to.
My hands are pretty weak and I dropped the kettle two nights ago and poured boiling hot water on my hand and burnt it. I am pretty clumbsy now.
Apparently there is such an invention as a "tipper" that helps to tip the kettle and pour the hot water into the cup. I might get that.

We discussed how I am doing my housework, and the OT suggested I should get a cleaner in from the local authority two days per week fully paid for by them. I nixed that.
I think it is fine for others, but I will feel like I am being lazy if I do not do my own housework. It can be hard to do, but I want to hold on to doing it for now. Not sure why, just independent, stubborn. I also feel that an elderly person should get that help before I should. I don't want to take away a resource from an elderly person.

We then discussed getting around. I have no car as I cant afford to buy one, and I could not afford to maintain it even if I could buy one.
The OT said that I am entitled to a new scooter that will be fully paid for by the Government. I said no. I want to walk and be independent for as long as I can.
Scooters are great and I understand that others like them, and that is cool, but for me I feel that it may stigmatize me as being disabled.
Once again I want to find a partner and I know I shouldn't feel this way, but how would it look to a man to see me on a scooter. I am sorry, I shouldn't feel this way, but I can't help it. I shall struggle on for now. 

I am having counselling and that is helping me a lot.

I will be having neuro cognitive testing done in the next two weeks in the city with a neurologist who specializes in testing and assessing patients with difficulties with cognitive function due to neurological conditions.
To see me post here you would probably not notice anything amiss. That is because I have time to think about what I am going to say, then I post it.
The main issues I am having are difficulty concentrating when people speak to me, my family used to get angry with me because they thought I was being rude, but now they understand that I can't control it.
I am also having problems with my short term memory. My long term memory seems uneffected ,strangely enough. That is one of the oddities of this illness.

Anyway. Life goes on. 

Here is a pic of the Rebif autoinjector that I use to inject the Interferon. I unscrew it in the middle and I put the needle into it and then put it back together again. I then take the cap off the end and inject it into my leg or bum or wherever.
I am thankful that the Government is picking up the $5,255 per month tab for it. I am blessed.

Love to all.


Susannah 

View attachment 107_rebifinjector.jpg


----------



## imfree (Jul 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi Everybody...l..............snipped..........
> 
> Well life with this condition rolls on.
> Love to all.
> ...



Hi there!, just checking in, can't rep you yet.

The VA is going to do a wheelchair consult
with me on the 11th of next month, it's
looking that they are going to set me up 
with a power chair scooter. It'll be a life
saver when I'm grocery shopping at the
Aldi down the street!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 26, 2008)

imfree said:


> Hi there!, just checking in, can't rep you yet.
> 
> The VA is going to do a wheelchair consult
> with me on the 11th of next month, it's
> ...



Thanks Edgar. I shop at Aldi!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2008)

I love Aldi myself. They have such good deals on produce, lunchmeats and frozen foods


----------



## moore2me (Jul 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Well life with this condition rolls on. Yesterday I saw the occupational Therapist. We sat for quite a while as she went through any modifications I may need for my home and in getting around that I may need now.
> Not long ago I fell in the shower as I lost my balance.
> ...



............


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

Shosie... sorry to be coming into this a bit late, but I certainly understand all that you are going through (emotionally at least). Although I don't have MS, I do have a few progressive and debilitating illnesses. God has a way of providing the comfort and strength that we need at the exact moment that we need it. I will keep in my prayers. (((((((Shosie)))))))


----------



## xoxoshelby (Jul 26, 2008)

Somehow I have missed this thread for over a month, but I just read through everything. All I can say is, hang in there! It will come to a point where some days you won't even think about it.
I was diagnosed with MS in 2003, I was 24. It was the scariest time in my life and I felt very alone. It slowly (very slowly) gets easier to accept and deal with. I felt exactly like you did, who the hell would want to deal with all of these problems I have? But somehow I found a wonderful man who I'm am marrying in October. He knows everything and doesn't care. He takes care of me when I'm having a relapse. He gives me my b-12 shots.
Your life can continue on. Please email me if you want to chat sometime!

Shelby


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

I used to feel the same way.... with all my problems who in their right mind would want to be with me? But in May 2006 I married the most wonderful man heaven could have sent me and he accepted me and all my problems. The only problem is that the Lord took him back to heaven in February 2007.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh Maria.. I'm so sorry to hear that. But to have known such a love is a wonderful blessing.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> Oh Maria.. I'm so sorry to hear that. But to have known such a love is a wonderful blessing.



Thank you... he was a wonderful blessing and I surely miss him :wubu:


----------



## moore2me (Jul 26, 2008)

Mariac, I am sorry to hear about the death of your husband. Having such a great love, but to lose him after such a short time seems so bittersweet. I'm sure he is still with you tho in spirit.

Shelby, Sorry to hear about the MS diagnosis. But, it sounds like you have a good nurse in your wonderful husband. We just have to keep living like normal folks as much as we can while dealing with this stuff, and it sounds like you guys are doing a good job of it. 

Edgar, I hope you get your electric chair. Somewhere I have a report about what the Disability authorities look for in granting an application for a powerchair. I'll look and see if I can find it for you. I also have a true but really bizarre story about how I ran over myself with my power chair. I'll post it in the Clubhouse if you are interested.

M2M


----------



## imfree (Jul 26, 2008)

moore2me said:


> ..........snipped.............
> 
> Edgar, I hope you get your electric chair. Somewhere I have a report about what the Disability authorities look for in granting an application for a powerchair. I'll look and see if I can find it for you. I also have a true but really bizarre story about how I ran over myself with my power chair. I'll post it in the Clubhouse if you are interested.
> 
> M2M



Thanks, Moore2Me, I won't need the report because
home oxygen and pulmonary at the VA hospital have
reported my information to the wheelchair dept and
it should be cinched already. I'd be interested in
reading about your misadventure with your power
chair because, Lord knows if it's possible to run
yourself over with a power chair, I'll probably do 
it too.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Mariac, I am sorry to hear about the death of your husband. Having such a great love, but to lose him after such a short time seems so bittersweet. I'm sure he is still with you tho in spirit.
> 
> M2M



Thank you, M2M.... you are absolutely right. He remains with me in spirit.


----------



## imfree (Jul 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thanks Edgar. I shop at Aldi!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love Aldi myself. They have such good deals on produce, lunchmeats and frozen foods




Yep, girls, the Lord, food stamps, and Aldi
helped me go through years of poverty
without having to go hungry!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 26, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love Aldi myself. They have such good deals on produce, lunchmeats and frozen foods



My sister and I were actually going to go to Aldi yesterday but we had been shopping all day and were over it. We will go next week. You can save so much money there don't you think?



moore2me said:


> ............



Deborah thank you so much for taking the time to post all those tips. I had not thought about replacing the glass items.Glass is not very practical for those of us with this condition, but it is elegant, namely glass champayne flutes.
Hug.



mariac1966 said:


> Shosie... sorry to be coming into this a bit late, but I certainly understand all that you are going through (emotionally at least). Although I don't have MS, I do have a few progressive and debilitating illnesses. God has a way of providing the comfort and strength that we need at the exact moment that we need it. I will keep in my prayers. (((((((Shosie)))))))



Maria I am very sorry to hear about your husband. May g-d give you comfort.



xoxoshelby said:


> Somehow I have missed this thread for over a month, but I just read through everything. All I can say is, hang in there! It will come to a point where some days you won't even think about it.
> I was diagnosed with MS in 2003, I was 24. It was the scariest time in my life and I felt very alone. It slowly (very slowly) gets easier to accept and deal with. I felt exactly like you did, who the hell would want to deal with all of these problems I have? But somehow I found a wonderful man who I'm am marrying in October. He knows everything and doesn't care. He takes care of me when I'm having a relapse. He gives me my b-12 shots.
> Your life can continue on. Please email me if you want to chat sometime!
> 
> Shelby



Hi Shelby. Congrats on your upcoming wedding. May you both have a wonderful life together.



imfree said:


> Yep, girls, the Lord, food stamps, and Aldi
> helped me go through years of poverty
> without having to go hungry!



Yay for Aldi! 
I am receiving some help from a few charitable organizations too. It really helps.
Life is good.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 27, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I also have a true but really bizarre story about how I ran over myself with my power chair. I'll post it in the Clubhouse if you are interested.
> 
> M2M





imfree said:


> I'd be interested in
> reading about your misadventure with your power
> chair because, Lord knows if it's possible to run
> yourself over with a power chair, I'll probably do
> it too.



I will post the cautionary but hysterical tale in the Clubhouse under "Arkansas for Foreigners". If anyone would like to read it who doesn't have Clubhouse access, post here and let me know. I did have an injury when I ran over myself and it was a "freak" accident in the use of an power chair.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> My sister and I were actually going to go to Aldi yesterday but we had been shopping all day and were over it. We will go next week. You can save so much money there don't you think?



Yes indeed. And it's not the same as those "dent and bent" grocery outlets. I have shopped at those but everything at ALDI is new/fresh. And some of their frozen products are so interesting and good.....like the Orange Chicken, stir fry mixes and cakes and such. I also have some salmon steaks up in my freezer I am going to try. Sometimes I eat much better from there than the regular store....and for cheap!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I will post the cautionary but hysterical tale in the Clubhouse under "Arkansas for Foreigners". If anyone would like to read it who doesn't have Clubhouse access, post here and let me know. I did have an injury when I ran over myself and it was a "freak" accident in the use of an power chair.



Not to sound really stupid, M2M... but what is "clubhouse"?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Not to sound really stupid, M2M... but what is "clubhouse"?



You, my dear, are not stoopid, far from it. It is not a label I would hang on you, but to answer your question. The Clubhouse is a "closed" area within Dimensions that is open only to people that are contributing members. As I understand it, to be a contributing member, you have to donate at least $30 a year. To do this Click on the Main Dimension Board (Blue) Page, top menu bar on the word "Register". This should take you to an area called "Available Subscriptions". Then click on"Dimensions Supporter" and enter the amount of your subscription.

The Clubhouse contains space for us to have a sort of personal "blog" page if we want to and other "private" conversations if desired. For more info, I suggest you PM or write a post to a moderator. 

However, being the "writing ham" that I am, since you cannot read my little power chair story, I can repost it here if you would like to read it. M2M


----------



## imfree (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Shoshie, sending some love and admiration over
your way. I was curious why you wrote the Lord's
name as "G-d" and I was delighted at what I found
when researched it. Cool!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi all my mates here,

Well I have decided that I need to start using a cane. I have fallen in love with the canes at www.theelegantcane.com and I think that I am going to order two canes from them.
I have emailed the owner of the site to see if they would be able to ship them to Australia. If not I may need some help from one of my wonderful friends here to ship it here for me after I transfer the money on Paypal.
I will first wait to see what the lady says.

If I have to have this stupid bloody illness I want to look good!

:kiss2:

I hope everybody is having a fantastic summer while I freeze here in the winter.

Love
Shosh


----------



## moore2me (Jul 27, 2008)

imfree said:


> Hi Shoshie, sending some love and admiration over
> your way. I was curious why you wrote the Lord's
> name as "G-d" and I was delighted at what I found
> when researched it. Cool!



imfree, As I understand it, Jews are not to use God's name in writing or speaking (therefore the G-d). I have seen the word Yahweh also used for the name of God in Hebrew as well.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 28, 2008)

Shoshie and All,

I am really glad this thread exists because I am learning so much about MS and related illnesses. The reason why...my Mom-in-law was diagnosed with Parkinson's Disease about 2 months ago. All the information about cane's, making your home safe and such has given me ideas on how to help her. She is receiving in-home care and therapy and she has her good days and bad days. Hubby has been tested for this (so far, all results are negative on Parkinson's) because he looses feeling in his feet from time to time. He also has deteriorating arthritis and it affects his hips, spine and legs. Right now, he has extremely bad shooting pain in his shoulder near his neck. He says the pain sometimes shoots right up his neck, into his head and face. He's had an MRI and will get the results sometime this week. He will be scheduled for a nerve conduction test soon. Please keep him in your prayers.

Seeing everyone's positive attitude lifts my spirits and my admiration for you all.

Thanks!

~Punkin


----------



## Shosh (Jul 28, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Shoshie and All,
> 
> I am really glad this thread exists because I am learning so much about MS and related illnesses. The reason why...my Mom-in-law was diagnosed with Parkinson's Disease about 2 months ago. All the information about cane's, making your home safe and such has given me ideas on how to help her. She is receiving in-home care and therapy and she has her good days and bad days. Hubby has been tested for this (so far, all results are negative on Parkinson's) because he looses feeling in his feet from time to time. He also has deteriorating arthritis and it affects his hips, spine and legs. Right now, he has extremely bad shooting pain in his shoulder near his neck. He says the pain sometimes shoots right up his neck, into his head and face. He's had an MRI and will get the results sometime this week. He will be scheduled for a nerve conduction test soon. Please keep him in your prayers.
> 
> ...



Hi Ella,
I am glad that this thread has helped you. I am very sorry to hear about your mother in law. I am not aware Parkinson's has a genetic link, namely your husband maybe getting it.
I am the only person in my entire family with MS. Yay! I hit the jackpot!
Working closely with an occupational Therapist will help your family to best know how to alter your mother in law's environment to best accomodate for her needs.
Meanwhile I just read the Michael J Fox is making a return to acting. He is a wonderful person.
For anybody else here at Dimensions who either has a neurological condition, or a family member or friend has one, please feel free to talk about it here.
I started this thread but I would like to see it take any direction that may be of value to those of us touched by these conditions.
Ella I shall recite a blessing for your mother in law.

Shoshie


----------



## Shosh (Jul 28, 2008)

One more thing.......



View attachment mspoem.jpg






Life is good.
Love to all.


----------



## GenericGeek (Jul 28, 2008)

moore2me said:


> imfree, As I understand it, Jews are not to use God's name in writing or speaking (therefore the G-d). I have seen the word Yahweh also used for the name of God in Hebrew as well.



As I understand it, "Yahweh" (pronounced "Yah-vey" or "Yah-way", is the transliteration of the Hebrew tetragrammaton (sic?) "YHWH". (The vowels are implied, rather than explicit.)

YHWH/Yahweh also came to be pronounced as the more familiar "Jehovah" over time...

[Side note: the Vulcan hand gesture that accompanies the blessing, *"Live Long & Prosper"*, has its roots in Jewish mystical tradition. Leonard Nimoy said in an interview that the script just called for him to make "a gesture" at that point. His mind flashed back to his boyhood, when he disobediently peeked at what the rabbis were doing as they blessed the congregation (his back was *supposed *to be turned.) They were holding their arms outstretched, with their hands in the now-famous gesture. Each finger represents one letter of the tetragrammaton...]


----------



## moore2me (Jul 28, 2008)

Punkin, I am sorry to hear about your husband and your mother's illness. I hope they are able to cope with the ravages of these diseases and you are able to handle the tough job of caretaker. I will keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers. M2M

Susannah. Those "Elegant Canes" are lovely aren't they? If I were you, I would ask the seller if they could put your name and some identification (maybe your brother's phone number or address or the MS Society that has you on file as a client) on them in case you accidentally leave them somewhere or someone steals one of them and tries to get rid of it at a pawn store. My mom has lost a couple of her canes by leaving them in a store & coming back 5 minutes later & they were gone. Someone has to be pretty low to steal a cane, right?


----------



## Shosh (Jul 28, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Punkin, I am sorry to hear about your husband and your mother's illness. I hope they are able to cope with the ravages of these diseases and you are able to handle the tough job of caretaker. I will keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers. M2M
> 
> Susannah. Those "Elegant Canes" are lovely aren't they? If I were you, I would ask the seller if they could put your name and some identification (maybe your brother's phone number or address or the MS Society that has you on file as a client) on them in case you accidentally leave them somewhere or someone steals one of them and tries to get rid of it at a pawn store. My mom has lost a couple of her canes by leaving them in a store & coming back 5 minutes later & they were gone. Someone has to be pretty low to steal a cane, right?



Good idea Deborah I will do that. I emailed the lady that designs and paints the canes and she emailed me back within 24 hours. She said she may ship some canes just for me. That is so nice of her.
Hope you are well meanwhile gurl.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 28, 2008)

Cure MS......


View attachment m_c49a5ba4205a73d1d9748c7c238f51e6.jpg


View attachment sampc926843ea982ded3.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

moore2me said:


> You, my dear, are not stoopid, far from it. It is not a label I would hang on you, but to answer your question. The Clubhouse is a "closed" area within Dimensions that is open only to people that are contributing members. As I understand it, to be a contributing member, you have to donate at least $30 a year. To do this Click on the Main Dimension Board (Blue) Page, top menu bar on the word "Register". This should take you to an area called "Available Subscriptions". Then click on"Dimensions Supporter" and enter the amount of your subscription.
> 
> The Clubhouse contains space for us to have a sort of personal "blog" page if we want to and other "private" conversations if desired. For more info, I suggest you PM or write a post to a moderator.
> 
> However, being the "writing ham" that I am, since you cannot read my little power chair story, I can repost it here if you would like to read it. M2M



Thank you, M2M for explaining that to me..... and I would like to read your story about the power chair if you would be so kind as to post it here.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 28, 2008)

View attachment michael_j_fox.jpg




The wonderful Michael J Fox. He has been so stoic and so brave in his battle with Parkinsons disease. Through his foundation he has also helped to raise money and educate people.

For Ella and anybody else touched by Parkinsons disease the website addy is

www.michaeljfox.org

also

www.parkinson.org


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi all my mates here,
> 
> Well I have decided that I need to start using a cane. I have fallen in love with the canes at www.theelegantcane.com and I think that I am going to order two canes from them.
> I have emailed the owner of the site to see if they would be able to ship them to Australia. If not I may need some help from one of my wonderful friends here to ship it here for me after I transfer the money on Paypal.
> ...


Shoshie needs a cane with flames!






just a thought, y'understand


----------



## Shosh (Jul 28, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Shoshie needs a cane with flames!



Ha! That is awesome! If only the flames would go all the way up to the top of the cane though.

Thank you Jason.

I shall put that design on my short list of the final ones I choose.


----------



## Crystal (Jul 28, 2008)

Oooooh. A cane with pink or blue flames?

I'D totally dig on that.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 28, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Oooooh. A cane with pink or blue flames?
> 
> I'D totally dig on that.




Yes its really cool. My brother used to have a truck with flames up the side of it, it looked ace.


----------



## Crystal (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes.  A sexy cane for a sexy lady. *nods*

It's only fitting.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 28, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Yes.  A sexy cane for a sexy lady. *nods*
> 
> It's only fitting.



Oh thank you Crystal. I don't know about the sexy part though, more like old.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 28, 2008)

Silly sexy Shosh.

Do we have to send Mango after you?


----------



## Shosh (Jul 28, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Silly sexy Shosh.
> 
> Do we have to send Mango after you?



Mango? We live in the same city and I have never even met him. Actually I live about 90 mins north of Melbourne now, in the beautiful country town of Castlemaine.

Pics of said town to follow when I can figure out how to resize them.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 28, 2008)

I think you look sexy as hell in that new avatar Shoshie! I love your beautiful hair.

Also, I look forward to those pics


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Pics of said town to follow when I can figure out how to resize them.


www.imageshack.us  a resize option right on the page!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think you look sexy as hell in that new avatar Shoshie! I love your beautiful hair.
> 
> Also, I look forward to those pics




I was just thinking how cute your new avatar is too. Have you been burning up that webcam?

Funny you should mention my hair Greenie as it has been falling out in clumps for the past several months. This is probably due to a combination of injecting the Interferon and stress.
It shows no signs of stopping either. I am very upset as I may have to cut my hair.
I hate this effin illness.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 28, 2008)

Im sorry to hear that Susannah. I hate that, too. However, be positive...when my sister started losing her hair, she had it cut into a cute short style that suited her quite well. 
If cutting it a bit helps to thicken it up and you still look cute...even with wisps poking out from under a hat or scarf, hopefully it won't be too bad 


You are a lovely woman, inside and out, and always look good to me


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the Parkinson's links, Shoshie, I've bookmarked them.

~Punkin


----------



## Shosh (Jul 29, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Thanks for the Parkinson's links, Shoshie, I've bookmarked them.
> 
> ~Punkin



Good. I am glad. Please post here about anything to do with Parkinson's if you like.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Thank you, M2M for explaining that to me..... and I would like to read your story about the power chair if you would be so kind as to post it here.



Not a problem, like I said, I am a writing ham - true story tho. 

_______________________________________________________________
*
How I Ran Over My Own Feet​*Okay, you twisted my virtual arm; Ill tell you the details. I had come back from the hospital after having recent surgery and was still using my electric power chair, I was still pretty weak. I was wearing a long, flowing nylon robe that came down to my ankles. My husband had fried crappie (a local fresh water fish) for supper and had fixed me a plate of hot fish and fries and I was powering over to the TV so I could eat while watching. 

Well, somehow  my long robe hem got tangled in the tires of the electric scooter. As I reeled the robe accidentally wound around the tire, and the robe started binding and pulling down on my right hand which trapped my hand down on the on power switch and made the chair race at top speed into the sheet rock wall of the house. The chair and I hit the wall at warp drive and it threw me on the floor, naked, having completely tore my robe off and wound it around the tire. The plate of sizzling, hot crappie went all over my naked body and left burns on my tummy & legs. Then the chair, having hit the wall was rebounding and still traveling using its inertia and ran over both my feet. 

One of my feet had several bones chipped in it and I ended up in the emergency room being X-rayed. The X-rays got me admittance into an orthopedic surgeons office the next day. Every time, I had to explain my injury to a nurse or a doctor, they would crack up laughing at me. I got laughed at and snickered at for the next few weeks by doctors, nurses, transport van drivers, X-ray techs, and occupational therapists. I imagine that my story amused a total of two dozen health care providers. I got a lot of mileage out of this little true, but tragically funny story. So, I am one of the few people who ran over their own feet with a power chair.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you for sharing that story, M2M.... I can see how it would be humilating at the time..... but I hope you can look back and see the humor in it too  . While I was reading this, I had George Jetson flashes in my mind saying "Jane, stop this crazy thing!!!" 


Maybe those electric chairs should come with warnings of what type of clothing would be dangerous to wear while operating.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 30, 2008)

Well Lilly I have done it. I have started using my cane in public. I have decided to get over myself and put my safety first. A funny thing has happened too. A guy came up to me and asked if he could help me.
Had I known I would get this kind of attention I would have used it sooner.

Aletha you were right.:bow:


Anyway. I have been emailing the lady who designs the pretty canes. She is based in Massachusetts. She is lovely. She told me that she will ship the canes for me. My sister is going to buy one of them for me. The rest are going on the credit card.


Another great thing is that the Australian dollar is stronger than the US dollar at the moment, so the prices will be cheaper for me. Ok sorry I know, it is a bad thing for Americans re the dollar.

The electricity keeps going out in my home. I have spoken to the landlord, and they are giving me no joy. Basically they want me to fix the problem.
I am worried that the power may go out overnight, and if I cannot see to get around it will be dangerous for me.
I think my sister is about to go down to the Realty office and kick someone's ass.

Anyway. I hope you my Dims friends are all well. You are very important to me.

Some beautiful angel from Dims bought me a pair of earrings that I received in the mail yesterday. I love them so much. Thank you so much.:kiss2:

Susannah


----------



## Canonista (Jul 30, 2008)

www.swordcane.com

I wouldn't be me if I didn't post a weaponized something or another....

I still like hearing from you on Myspace. It lets me know you're still there.


----------



## Tina (Jul 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> One more thing.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Going through crap gives one a twisted sense of humour, doesn't it?


----------



## Shosh (Jul 30, 2008)

Canonista said:


> www.swordcane.com
> 
> I wouldn't be me if I didn't post a weaponized something or another....
> 
> I still like hearing from you on Myspace. It lets me know you're still there.



Hey Dennis.

Those canes are very regal and refined.

You shall still hear from me on MySpace. I shall have to find wome weapons pics to post on your page there.


----------



## Canonista (Jul 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Another great thing is that the Australian dollar is stronger than the US dollar at the moment, so the prices will be cheaper for me. Ok sorry I know, it is a bad thing for Americans re the dollar.
> 
> The electricity keeps going out in my home. I have spoken to the landlord, and they are giving me no joy. Basically they want me to fix the problem.
> I am worried that the power may go out overnight, and if I cannot see to get around it will be dangerous for me.



Find an American made MagLight with the D-cell powered LED bulb. When the power goes out they're more than adequate, and the batteries last forever in em'. Given the dollar situation you should be able to find one at a reasonable cost. 

Once you have one look up Malkoff Devices. You won't regret it. They're hugely popular over here among the techno-geeks. Candlepower is king!

Another good one to keep in your purse just in case is the Surefire G2. They're tough, lightweight, bright, and handy.

When the power goes out, these things are good to have around.

INova is another good brand, but I don't know much about them other than they're popular with the geeks over at Candlepowerforums.com


----------



## southernfa (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Susannah,
Irrespective of getting the power sorted out in your home, you might like to consider picking up a cheap "miner's lamp" from K-Mart; a small LED torch with elastic straps that you can wear on your head. You can keep it by the bed and being able to put it on and turn it on before you leave the bed means you will have both hands free for the walking stick(s) (or whatever) and will not need to worry about carrying torches or reaching for light switches on the walls etc. I've been using one during this blasted insomnia and they are very handy. Also easier on the eyes than turning lights on and off all the time.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 31, 2008)

southernfa said:


> Hi Susannah,
> Irrespective of getting the power sorted out in your home, you might like to consider picking up a cheap "miner's lamp" from K-Mart; a small LED torch with elastic straps that you can wear on your head. You can keep it by the bed and being able to put it on and turn it on before you leave the bed means you will have both hands free for the walking stick(s) (or whatever) and will not need to worry about carrying torches or reaching for light switches on the walls etc. I've been using one during this blasted insomnia and they are very handy. Also easier on the eyes than turning lights on and off all the time.



Thanks M. I didn't think about all of those good ideas. I shall investigate those items when I go to the hardware store.

Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 31, 2008)

Canonista said:


> www.swordcane.com
> 
> I wouldn't be me if I didn't post a weaponized something or another....
> 
> I still like hearing from you on Myspace. It lets me know you're still there.



Gawd I love those canes! I reckon you can't take them on planes though.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 31, 2008)

People can be so rude and indifferent towards persons with disabilities here. They would push a blind man aside so they can get to a seat on the subway first. They'll let an elevator door slam in the face of the elderly in their rush to get to their dreary desk jobs. I notice I've become very aggressive with my cane. When people come up to me to ask for directions I use it to point in the direction they should go. I've stuck it into elevator doors to keep them from closing on individuals who are running to try to catch it, especially when it's me. Yesterday I was waiting on a platform when I saw a man with impaired legs and two canes waiting for the train also. When it came I got on and aggresively stuck my cane in a seat and blocked others from taking it and called to the man offering it to him. He was delighted and so grateful, letting me know that people probably push him aside too and will refuse to get up. People can be so ignorant.  Maybe it's good I don't have one of those canes with the knife hidden inside. 

Work that cane girl and get the good guys leaping.  




Susannah said:


> Well Lilly I have done it. I have started using my cane in public. I have decided to get over myself and put my safety first. A funny thing has happened too. A guy came up to me and asked if he could help me.
> Had I known I would get this kind of attention I would have used it sooner.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 31, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> People can be so rude and indifferent towards persons with disabilities here. They would push a blind man aside so they can get to a seat on the subway first. They'll let an elevator door slam in the face of the elderly in their rush to get to their dreary desk jobs. I notice I've become very aggressive with my cane. When people come up to me to ask for directions I use it to point in the direction they should go. I've stuck it into elevator doors to keep them from closing on individuals who are running to try to catch it, especially when it's me. Yesterday I was waiting on a platform when I saw a man with impaired legs and two canes waiting for the train also. When it came I got on and aggresively stuck my cane in a seat and blocked others from taking it and called to the man offering it to him. He was delighted and so grateful, letting me know that people probably push him aside too and will refuse to get up. People can be so ignorant.  Maybe it's good I don't have one of those canes with the knife hidden inside.
> 
> Work that cane girl and get the good guys leaping.



LOL! That reminds me of one of those little "Readers Digest" style tales about how great it is to be old. The writer says things like "If I want to ignore somebody I just pretend I didn't hear them. After all, I'm 87, I can't be expected to hear things. If I don't want to do something I 'forget' with the excuse that I'm 87 and at my age, things slip."

One writer said she had a cane and when somebody angered her she'd jam the cane into the persons foot but of course since she was just an old lady, everyone assumed it was a mistake.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

Being legally blind, I occasionally will use my white cane in crowded situations. When I was in Las Vegas, there was a convention of oriental people there also. While using the white cane, the oriental people did not move out of the way, step aside or anything. So in the midst of me trying to navigate around they would get hit in the ankles with the white cane. By the end of the week, they had finally learned to move over when they saw the white cane coming!! 

Also while I was in Vegas, the people seating you for shows would seat me first before anyone else in line. I guess the white cane does give you some added benefits


----------



## Friday (Aug 2, 2008)

It may be Mariac that in some cultures the white cane isn't used by they visually impaired and they may not have realized. They know now though.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Friday said:


> It may be Mariac that in some cultures the white cane isn't used by they visually impaired and they may not have realized. They know now though.



That was my thought too.... and I was not deliberatly trying to hit them. But I also thought that the White Cane Law was universally known in all countries.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Maria,

People who are visually impaired use white canes in Australia. I also know that the raised bumpy spot track on side walks are to assist VI people also.
An interesting thing that I have also read recently, is that dogs are being trained to assist people with some conditions besides blindness.

Meanwhile that was a lovely pic of you in your wedding dress.

Shosh


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi Maria,
> 
> People who are visually impaired use white canes in Australia. I also know that the raised bumpy spot track on side walks are to assist VI people also.
> An interesting thing that I have also read recently, is that dogs are being trained to assist people with some conditions besides blindness.
> ...



Thank you, Shosie.... You are such a sweetie!! 

Never being outside of the U.S., I just assumed that the white cane law is the same in every country. I know that visually impaired people live everywhere, not just in the states. 

I have also read that dogs are being trained to help people with all sorts of medical conditions... Dogs are wonderful companions and can adapt to most any situation. I do know that they train dogs for the hearing impaired, and also for people with limited mobility the dogs are trained to fetch things and open doors and cabinets.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 2, 2008)

The long cane is universally recognized as the cane used by the visually impaired where I'm from. (USA) There's a woman who catches my bus who doesn't use a long cane but she does use a seeing eye dog. People will crowd her and the dog out too and I hate to say it, most of the time it's Asians that will ignore or push her out of the way. I don't know why that is.

Yesterday she did a couple of things that really bothered me. She got off of the train and the dog walked her over to where we usually wait for the bus, I was already there among a crowd. A woman behind her saw her there and thought she might need assistance, that maybe she'd gotten stuck in the crowd or some such thing. The woman approached her and asked her if she was meaning to wait there or did she need to go farther down the platform. The blind woman didn't answer her even though she was asked twice. Finally I told the woman that she was in the right place and the woman moved on. Then the blind woman grumbled saying the dog took her there, why would she need to go anyplace else? I thought that was kinda rude. All she had to do was say, "No thanks." Then this bus pulls up in front of us, not the one we needed to catch. The driver opens the door, sees that no one moved out of the way and then calls to the blind woman and asks her if she's trying to catch this bus. No reply, no acknowledgement even though the man asked her several times before I replied no, she wants another bus. 

A combination of things going on here. The majority of people who catch that bus are Asian people who are notorious for their aggressiveness when boarding public transportation and their insensitivity towards person with disabilities. And by 'they' I'm certainly not implying all, it's just a general perception formed by habitual experiences of anyone who takes public transit. So a person sees a blind woman among a sea of Asians crowding around on a platform who don't seem to be noticing her or moving out of her way, and the person feels like they are stepping in to see if she's ok or in need of a hand. The blind lady ignores them and won't respond though she knows they're talking to her. 

The whole dynamic is screwed up on so many levels but I don't think it would have hurt the woman to give a simple 'No.' Ironically when the bus we needed came along the people stampeded around me, her and her dog -- crowding onto the bus like they were escaping a fire. When I got on I gripped my cane on the ready to whap anybody who tried to take that empty handicapped seat across from me. She finally got on and sat, no one had taken it so I didn't have to pull out any of my Chuck Norris tricks with the cane. So yeah, I'm a bigoted jerk for assuming that someone would take the handicapped seat from her but in my defense, Asians by far aren't the only ones who will take a seat from the elderly and mobility impaired. It's unfortunate but true.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> The long cane is universally recognized as the cane used by the visually impaired where I'm from. (USA) There's a woman who catches my bus who doesn't use a long cane but she does use a seeing eye dog. People will crowd her and the dog out too and I hate to say it, most of the time it's Asians that will ignore or push her out of the way. I don't know why that is.
> 
> Yesterday she did a couple of things that really bothered me. She got off of the train and the dog walked her over to where we usually wait for the bus, I was already there among a crowd. A woman behind her saw her there and thought she might need assistance, that maybe she'd gotten stuck in the crowd or some such thing. The woman approached her and asked her if she was meaning to wait there or did she need to go farther down the platform. The blind woman didn't answer her even though she was asked twice. Finally I told the woman that she was in the right place and the woman moved on. Then the blind woman grumbled saying the dog took her there, why would she need to go anyplace else? I thought that was kinda rude. All she had to do was say, "No thanks." Then this bus pulls up in front of us, not the one we needed to catch. The driver opens the door, sees that no one moved out of the way and then calls to the blind woman and asks her if she's trying to catch this bus. No reply, no acknowledgement even though the man asked her several times before I replied no, she wants another bus.
> 
> ...



You are aboslutely right, Lilly.... Asians are not the only people who disregard the disabled, and by no means was I trying to imply that they were. I just found it very strange that out of all the people who were in that hotel/casino the Asians were the only ones who did disregard the White Cane. Since that was my first time using the White Cane, I was just a little taken back by the whole experience. I don't normally use the white cane, but since losing more vision over the last few years, I find it necessary to use it when in crowded situations. 

Back when I was working and taking public transportation, I would see many people ignore the special seating for the disabled and would not get up and offer a seat if a disabled person came aboard. It is very sad that some people are so rude.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> You are aboslutely right, Lilly.... Asians are not the only people who disregard the disabled, and by no means was I trying to imply that they were. I just found it very strange that out of all the people who were in that hotel/casino the Asians were the only ones who did disregard the White Cane. Since that was my first time using the White Cane, I was just a little taken back by the whole experience. I don't normally use the white cane, but since losing more vision over the last few years, I find it necessary to use it when in crowded situations.
> 
> Back when I was working and taking public transportation, I would see many people ignore the special seating for the disabled and would not get up and offer a seat if a disabled person came aboard. It is very sad that some people are so rude.



Anybody is capable of being rude of course. In my visits to Japan I noticed that people are generally conditioned to observe things the opposite way that we are. On their roads the people entering a roundabout have the right of way. It's the other way around here in the US. Also the sheer volume of people encountered on a daily commute make it so that it is polite to be aggressive when entering or exiting the subway. If you go too slow, get lost and clutter up traffic stopping to read signs or chug along it's considered rude and people make no qualms about letting you know. Crowding in is what you do to make room for everybody else if you see an open space next to someone up front. Your concept of personal space does not exist in Japan. I know there are clashing cultural habits involved that make for some tricky relations and misunderstandings.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Anybody is capable of being rude of course. In my visits to Japan I noticed that people are generally conditioned to observe things the opposite way that we are. On their roads the people entering a roundabout have the right of way. It's the other way around here in the US. Also the sheer volume of people encountered on a daily commute make it so that it is polite to be aggressive when entering or exiting the subway. If you go too slow, get lost and clutter up traffic stopping to read signs or chug along it's considered rude and people make no qualms about letting you know. Crowding in is what you do to make room for everybody else if you see an open space next to someone up front. Your concept of personal space does not exist in Japan. I know there are clashing cultural habits involved that make for some tricky relations and misunderstandings.



Thank you for sharing that information, Lilly.... it clears up some things and now I understand a little better why they seem to be so aggressive.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 2, 2008)

Lilly,

It sounds like you will need to use your cane alot now. Can I just say that I have ordered 3 pretty canes from Leslie at www.theelegantcane.com

Leslie and I have been emailing back and forth and she has been so kind and has answered all of my questions about the canes.
Basically she is an artist that noticed that many young women especially needed to use canes, and she wanted to design and paint pretty canes that would make women feel better about using them. She orders the canes from a medical supply company, so they are the strong and sturdy type. She just strips them and puts her designs on them.
She makes canes for people all over the United States and demand is high, but I am her first international customer. I feel so special.
All the different canes are so pretty.
Leslie's company is based in Mass where you are.
You may like one of these canes Lilly given you are a fashion Diva.

Anyhoo.

Is it possible that Asian people have a lack of spacial awareness due to coming from countries that are very overcrowded? Maybe they get used to pushing their way through just to get through the day and get to where they are going.
I had my first experience of travelling on public transport with my cane on Friday, as I had to go to the city for a medical appointment.
People were generally very kind and offered me a seat each time. I did smile and thank them.
I must say that I have lived in the country for three months now, and I am already used to the wide open spaces and lack of crowding. When I went to the city I found all the rushing and squashing hard.

Well I have to go back there next week as I have to have a neuro psychological assessment that will take several hours.

Today I am going clothes shopping with my sisters and I am also going to Aldi! Yay Aldi.

:kiss2: To all.

Shosh


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Lilly,
> 
> It sounds like you will need to use your cane alot now. Can I just say that I have ordered 3 pretty canes from Leslie at www.theelegantcane.com



The canes on that website are really lovely!!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> The canes on that website are really lovely!!



They certainly are, and Leslie the lady who designs the canes is a wonderful person who has been very kind and helpful to me.

Maybe other ladies here who need a cane may also like to order one through this website.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Aug 2, 2008)

Susannah, be sure and post pix of your cane... I can't wait to see it!! 

I'm glad your spirits have been up lately sweetie.... It's good to see you getting back to yourself again!!

Hugs,

C


----------



## gildalive (Aug 2, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Anybody is capable of being rude of course. In my visits to Japan I noticed that people are generally conditioned to observe things the opposite way that we are. On their roads the people entering a roundabout have the right of way. It's the other way around here in the US. Also the sheer volume of people encountered on a daily commute make it so that it is polite to be aggressive when entering or exiting the subway. If you go too slow, get lost and clutter up traffic stopping to read signs or chug along it's considered rude and people make no qualms about letting you know. Crowding in is what you do to make room for everybody else if you see an open space next to someone up front. Your concept of personal space does not exist in Japan. I know there are clashing cultural habits involved that make for some tricky relations and misunderstandings.



I think the whole Asian thing is a cultural mindset because of the crowding. Have you ever seen any of the U Tube videos of the subway pushers in Tokyo? They're subway employees whose job is to fit everyone into the cars. It's pretty hilarious and crazy. Living in New York, I'm used to subway madness, but this is out of control. Not sure if my link will work, but if it doesn't search for "Tokyo subway pushers" at UTube. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axwMxUBL_ws

And Susannah, glad to hear you got some cool canes!


----------



## moore2me (Aug 2, 2008)

*Soshieboo,* I am so glad you liked the canes on that site. My favorite one was the multi-colored striped one, but they are all pretty. You should also ask the seller about what size replacement tips to get. I have found that my rubber cane tips wear out fairly frequently (maybe every 6 months) and the cane may slip on a surface if the tip is worn. Tips come in a variety of sizes, so it helps if you know what size to get. Also, tips are usually in black rubber, but I have found some in white rubber or silicon. You can find them at any drugstore or online.


*Mariac*, I have a question for you as well. You mentioned you are legally blind and use a white cane to move thru traffic. How are you able to do so well working with the text on these DIMS boards (if you don't mind me asking)? I have a few co-workers who were legally blind and they really had trouble seeing the words on a computer or written on paper. Do you expect your vision will remain constant for the next decade or so? 

The reason I ask is because with MS, we are never sure about the future of our vision issues. The optic nerve is easily affected by this disease. I have already experienced several months of disturbed vision. But, it's okay now - it healed itself and went back to almost normal. My eye doctor said it may or may not come back and it may or may not heal if it does. Now that's a diagnosis that's a hoot to live with!!! Plus, my father had lost a lot of his vision from retinal bleeding due to diabetes during the last 20 years of his life and my grandmother had glacoma. I feel like a sitting duck for eye disease.


----------



## Canonista (Aug 2, 2008)

For standing and leaning against, walking sticks are pretty handy too. They're more for going on walks than negotiating an office or subway, but they're better than canes for balancing when you're unsteady.

(I have a bad back. I go for the big sticks over canes when my back doesn't like me.)

http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/Walking-Sticks-s/75.htm


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

moore2me said:


> *Mariac*, I have a question for you as well. You mentioned you are legally blind and use a white cane to move thru traffic. How are you able to do so well working with the text on these DIMS boards (if you don't mind me asking)? I have a few co-workers who were legally blind and they really had trouble seeing the words on a computer or written on paper. Do you expect your vision will remain constant for the next decade or so?
> 
> The reason I ask is because with MS, we are never sure about the future of our vision issues. The optic nerve is easily affected by this disease. I have already experienced several months of disturbed vision. But, it's okay now - it healed itself and went back to almost normal. My eye doctor said it may or may not come back and it may or may not heal if it does. Now that's a diagnosis that's a hoot to live with!!! Plus, my father had lost a lot of his vision from retinal bleeding due to diabetes during the last 20 years of his life and my grandmother had glacoma. I feel like a sitting duck for eye disease.




Hi M2M - I will try to answer your questions the best I can

1. today's computers are equipped with an Accessibilities Option (under the control panel) set up feature. For the visually impaired - the options inclue larger font, larger mouse pointer, and a few other features. For the Hard of hearing - you can set the audio options to suit you. I also have a large flat wide-screen monitor. 

The Commission for the Blind can also recommend programs that you install to help the visually impaired use the computer, such as audio text, which reads what you type. There are also screen magnifiers that hook right onto the monitor itself to help enlarge things. There are actually many aides for the computer to help the visually impaired. 

Having done transcription for many, many years has also helped me, because I don't have to look at the keyboard when I am typing. I just follow the letters on the screen. 

2. Print items - I now have difficulty reading regular size print, like in a newspaper or magazine. I do a lot of my newspaper and magazine reading on the internet since the print is larger and easier for me to see. For fictional reading, I have large print books and I also listen to audio books. The Library for the Blind provides wonderful services for getting audio books in the mail. And you can also set up to hear newspapers and magazines read to you via telephone (or the internet I think.. I have not used this service from them so I am not exactly sure.... I do, however, receive audio books from the LIbrary for the Blind). 

I also have magnifiers to use to help me with the regular size print... but if I can get it in large print or audio, I prefer to do that.... Using a magnifier to read regular print puts a strain on my vision if I am reading for a long period of time. 

3. My Vision - the 109 degree fever burned and deteriorated my optic nerves. I have no vision in my left eye, and I have 20/40 vision with less than a 5 degree central field in the right eye (so basically I have less than a 1/2 inch circle of vision, center field (which means I have no peripheral vision). My ciricle of vision has deteriorated over the years - it has gone from 20%, to 10% to 5%, and now less than 5%. The field is so small it is not measurable anymore. 

Having been legally blind since I was 8 y.o. I have learned to use my other senses as well as my vision to get around. My doctors have always told me that I was the most highly functioning legally blind person they have seen. But I think growing up this way makes a difference rather than losing your vision when you are older. Growing up this way, I did not know any different. And since the fever burned out my memory of anything before I was 8, I don't have any recollection of ever being able to fully see. 

In 2002, my eye doctor strongly suggested that I go out on disability because I had the biggest decrease in my vision in that one year. I lost half of my visual field in one year due to the deterioration of the optic nerves. So in January 2003, I went out on disability in order to try to preserve the remaining vision I have left. 

I have noticed that the humidity effects my vision. My vision if blurrier and my eyes hurt on those days. So those are the days that I try to refrain from doing a lot of reading. 

There are no guarantees that I will keep the remaining vision I have. I hope and pray that I do... but it is all in God's hands.... 

Sorry to ramble on... but I hope this helps to answer some of your questions. the following website has some wonderful products for the visually impaired 

http://www.maxiaids.com/


I have ordered from them before and I am always satisfied with the service. Some f the things I use to help me are black felt tip pens - the darker ink pops off the page and makes it more readable. I also use highlighters to help make things pop off the page. I have a large print check registry. I keep my medical history typed on my computer, so when I go to the doctors or hospital, I do not need to fill out papers. I just hand them my medical history and it has everything on it - name, address, DOB, phone number, blood type, emergency contact, doctors names and phone numbers, medications, conditions and diseases, allergies, vaccinations (including flu shots), surgeries, and family history. As a medical transcriptionist, I learned what the doctors look for and made up my own template for my medical history. I carry an updated medical history with me in my purse, I have one posted on the fridge in the kitchen (I keep it in the plastic sheet protectors), and I also give one to my mom in case of emergencies. 

OKay.... I think I am done now.... (you are probably sitting there and saying Thank God she is done typing!! LOL :happy: )


----------



## moore2me (Aug 3, 2008)

Mariac, I appreciate your candor and the tips. And, I think you are a great typist. I will look into the vision sites too. It is scary to think about losing ones sight - more so than the other senses I have. I can't imagine you doing medical transcription - whow!


----------



## rob1974 (Aug 3, 2008)

how are you doing sweetie? I hope and pray you are okay.
May God walk with you everyday and help you along the way.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Mariac, I appreciate your candor and the tips. And, I think you are a great typist. I will look into the vision sites too. It is scary to think about losing ones sight - more so than the other senses I have. I can't imagine you doing medical transcription - whow!



It is scary to think about the losing your vision.... so live your life to the fullest each day !! 

If I think of any other sites that might help you, I will be sure to let you know.


Maria


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Shosh (Aug 3, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Susannah, be sure and post pix of your cane... I can't wait to see it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hugs back to you C.



gildalive said:


> I think the whole Asian thing is a cultural mindset because of the crowding. Have you ever seen any of the U Tube videos of the subway pushers in Tokyo? They're subway employees whose job is to fit everyone into the cars. It's pretty hilarious and crazy. Living in New York, I'm used to subway madness, but this is out of control. Not sure if my link will work, but if it doesn't search for "Tokyo subway pushers" at UTube.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axwMxUBL_ws
> 
> And Susannah, glad to hear you got some cool canes!



Thank you. I think you are right regarding the crowding in some of the Asian countries and how this effects their mindset, as I briefly touched on earlier.



moore2me said:


> *Soshieboo,* I am so glad you liked the canes on that site. My favorite one was the multi-colored striped one, but they are all pretty. You should also ask the seller about what size replacement tips to get. I have found that my rubber cane tips wear out fairly frequently (maybe every 6 months) and the cane may slip on a surface if the tip is worn. Tips come in a variety of sizes, so it helps if you know what size to get. Also, tips are usually in black rubber, but I have found some in white rubber or silicon. You can find them at any drugstore or online.
> 
> Did not think of that. Thank you D.
> 
> ...



You know Deborah I have not experienced Optic Neuritis yet as part of my personal history of symptoms with MS. Because loss of vision is not a symptom of MS that I have been through yet I am a bit complacent about it. I could have loss of, or disturbed vision at anytime with this disease.
This conversation about vision is probably valuable for me to listen in on also.
Thank you Maria.



Canonista said:


> For standing and leaning against, walking sticks are pretty handy too. They're more for going on walks than negotiating an office or subway, but they're better than canes for balancing when you're unsteady.
> 
> (I have a bad back. I go for the big sticks over canes when my back doesn't like me.)
> 
> http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/Walking-Sticks-s/75.htm



Dennis thank you. Big smile for you right here.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 3, 2008)

rob1974 said:


> how are you doing sweetie? I hope and pray you are okay.
> May God walk with you everyday and help you along the way.



Rob thank you so much.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 3, 2008)

Tomorrow is my sister Sarah's birthday. She will be 43 years old. I just wanted to acknowlege her as she is a wonderful older sister to me.
My sister helped me to find my new home in the country. She has come with me to all of my government agency appointments for my disability, and she helps me with many things every day.
I am very blessed to have her.

She has been a quiet and calm shoulder over the months as I have been learning to adjust to finishing working and life with this illness. I have cried a lot over the months and have not always been the best company, but she has been very patient with me and has been a rock.
Thank you my angel.

Yom Huledet Sameach.

Love Shoshie


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You know Deborah I have not experienced Optic Neuritis yet as part of my personal history of symptoms with MS. Because loss of vision is not a symptom of MS that I have been through yet I am a bit complacent about it. I could have loss of, or disturbed vision at anytime with this disease.
> This conversation about vision is probably valuable for me to listen in on also.
> Thank you Maria.



If I can be of any help to you, Shosie, just ask away....


----------



## Rowan (Aug 3, 2008)

*big hugs for ya shosh*


----------



## Shosh (Aug 3, 2008)

Rowan said:


> *big hugs for ya shosh*




Big hugs for you too. Thank you so much Rowan. So I am guessing your name is Welsh or Scottish? Just a guess. I know that Brooke Sheilds has a daughter who is Rowan also.


----------



## Friday (Aug 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Big hugs for you too. Thank you so much Rowan. So I am guessing your name is Welsh or Scottish? Just a guess. I know that Brooke Sheilds has a daughter who is Rowan also.



I think I have a fetish for Celtic names. Had I had children (one of each of course, fantasy is convenient that way), they would have been Rhys Dafydd and Rianne Danae. Poor things.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 3, 2008)

Friday said:


> I think I have a fetish for Celtic names. Had I had children (one of each of course, fantasy is convenient that way), they would have been Rhys Dafydd and Rianne Danae. Poor things.



I have always liked the name Rhiannon. Upon investigation the name Rowan means " Little red haired one' It is Celtic in origin.
Susannah is Hebrew and means " Lilly" Shoshana my Hebrew name means " Rose".
What does your name mean people?


----------



## imfree (Aug 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have always liked the name Rhiannon. Upon investigation the name Rowan means " Little red haired one' It is Celtic in origin.
> Susannah is Hebrew and means " Lilly" Shoshana my Hebrew name means " Rose".
> What does your name mean people?



"Edgar" means "protector with the spear"......the
pen is mightier than the sword......the keyboard
is mightier than the spear, LOL.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 5, 2008)

imfree said:


> "Edgar" means "protector with the spear"......the
> pen is mightier than the sword......the keyboard
> is mightier than the spear, LOL.



What is the cultural origin of the name Edgar? It is quite a regal sounding name.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 5, 2008)

I am feeling so exhausted tonight. I have had appointment after appointment in the last few weeks, and I am feeling very overwhelmed by it all. I just need some space.
Last night at my sister's birthday party I could not eat. My lap band is giving me so much grief at the moment. It has a vice like grip around my stomach and it is hardly allowing me to eat. The strange thing is that there is very little fill inside the band also, so it should not be so restrictive.

I just feel like such a loser and a failure right now. I feel abnormal. 
If only I had controlled myself and not let myself get so obese I would not have had to have the stupid band in the first place.
Why cant I be normal like other people? Why is it my lot in life to struggle with all this?
Sorry.
I am trying to be positive but it is not always easy.

I think I just need to go to bed. I am at my wits end with all this.
Tomorrow may be better.

I am so thankful to have all my friends here at Dims.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Aug 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am feeling so exhausted tonight. I have had appointment after appointment in the last few weeks, and I am feeling very overwhelmed by it all. I just need some space.
> Last night at my sister's birthday party I could not eat. My lap band is giving me so much grief at the moment. It has a vice like grip around my stomach and it is hardly allowing me to eat. The strange thing is that there is very little fill inside the band also, so it should not be so restrictive.
> 
> I just feel like such a loser and a failure right now. I feel abnormal.
> ...



Staying positive in the face of adversity is a difficult thing. I just want to give you a big ole hug right now and let you know that you are not alone
*HUGZ*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 5, 2008)

Awww, Shoshie, I am so sorry you are feeling like this, but, ya know, it's okay. (((((((Shoshie))))))) I hope when you wake that things are better for you.

~Punkin


----------



## imfree (Aug 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> What is the cultural origin of the name Edgar? It is quite a regal sounding name.



Here you go, Shoshie, since I'm good at copying and
pasting, LOL.

The boy's name Edgar \e-dgar, ed-gar\ is pronounced 
ED-gar. It is of Old English and Old German origin, and 
its meaning is "fortunate and powerful; wealthy spear". 
A royal name in Anglo-Saxon England.:bow:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am feeling so exhausted tonight. I have had appointment after appointment in the last few weeks, and I am feeling very overwhelmed by it all. I just need some space.
> Last night at my sister's birthday party I could not eat. My lap band is giving me so much grief at the moment. It has a vice like grip around my stomach and it is hardly allowing me to eat. The strange thing is that there is very little fill inside the band also, so it should not be so restrictive.
> 
> I just feel like such a loser and a failure right now. I feel abnormal.
> ...



((((Shoshie)))) I'm so sorry, honey. I know what you mean about being overwhelmed by doctor's visits. I feel that way myself sometimes. There have been times over the last eight years since my Sarcoidosis diagnosis that I spend every day at the doctor's office. It gets old. 

As for being normal like others? Honey, nobody's truly normal. They're just better at hiding it sometimes. Many of us struggled for years with eating, which is why we've had surgery; blaming yourself doesn't help, though I sure understand how easy that is. :kiss2: I wonder if part of your band issue isn't inflammation. I know that inflammation is part of most autoimmune diseases and MS is at least similar to other autoimmune diseases so I wonder if that's what the problem is. Can you have it unfilled for now? Sounds like you're having way more restriction than you need or want right now.

I hope you got some good rest, and are feeling better now. But if not, vent away, without apology. Illness isn't fair, I agree. I wave my fist at the Gods, too, because I'm struggling with my own issues with my thyroid cancer. It just feels so unfair, doesn't it? 

I feel for you, Shoshie, I totally do. You're right. It is unfair. But I also know you have the grace and courage to not take this lying down and to be as healthy as you can, as active as you can. You're enormously strong.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## imfree (Aug 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


>



I call your hugs and will raise you
two for every one you give. LOL


----------



## moore2me (Aug 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am feeling so exhausted tonight. I have had appointment after appointment in the last few weeks, and I am feeling very overwhelmed by it all. I just need some space.
> Last night at my sister's birthday party I could not eat. My lap band is giving me so much grief at the moment. It has a vice like grip around my stomach and it is hardly allowing me to eat. The strange thing is that there is very little fill inside the band also, so it should not be so restrictive.
> 
> *Moore's comment
> ...



*(This is a repost of some info I have used earlier in the Health Forum.)*

_________________________________________________________________

*POSSIBLE LATE PROBLEMS FROM GASTRIC BYPASS SURGERY​**(This material was quoted from information prepared by Dr. John Baker, 8/5/2008 )*

 Narrowing of the stomach outlet (which may require endoscopy and balloon dilatation)
 Staple line disruption, pouch dilatation
 Bowel obstruction (secondary to adhesions and/or internal or incarcerated ventral hernias)
 Marginal ulcer
 Abdominal incisional or ventral hernia
 Inadequate or excessive weight loss requiring revision
 Excess skin requiring removal or body contouring
 In the long term, vitamin and mineral deficiencies, particularly vitamins B1, B-12,fat soluble vitamins (A,D,E,K), folate, calcium, magnesium, zinc, and iron can occur following gastric by-pass and must be sought and treated. It is advisable to all patients who undergo gastric by-pass to have lab testing done at least within one year after their surgery and annually thereafter. 
 Protein malnutrition
 Development of gallstones with rapid weight loss

*HAIR LOSS​*Deficiencies of protein, zinc, and vitamin A may contribute to the problem of hair loss. 

 Increase protein in diet. (Whole-wheat foods, dairy products, beans, lentils, meats, etc.) Hair loss seems to be minimized by indefinitely maintaining a minimum protein intake of 60 grams/day.

 Be sure to take your prescribed daily vitamin. You may need to double up on your vitamins for several weeks.

 Supplement the above with beta-carotene (25,000 units of vitamin A) and zinc 100  200 mg each day. The R.D.A. for vitamin A is 800  1000 IU/day.

 Silica and biotin may also help.

*THE IMPORTANCE OF PROTEIN​*Protein is very important to help you heal from you surgery and preserve lean body mass while you are losing the fat. The best sources of protein will be milk, cheese, cottage cheese, yogurt, peanut butter, eggs, fish, and meat as you are able to tolerate. If you feel that you are not getting enough protein foods, you may need to supplement your diet with extra protein.
Ways to add extra protein:

1. Add Carnation Instant Breakfast (Sugar-free) to skim milk.

2. Add Carnation (or store brand) nonfat dry milk to soups, hot cereals, macaroni and cheese, skim milk, and other foods.

3. Add pureed baby food meats to soups and pasta dishes, grate hard-boiled eggs into soups and mashed potatoes.

4. Make all cereals and soups with skim milk.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 5, 2008)

Tori DeLuca said:


> Staying positive in the face of adversity is a difficult thing. I just want to give you a big ole hug right now and let you know that you are not alone
> *HUGZ*



Thank you Tori for the hug. Supermommy you are. How wonderful it is that you have five children. Such a blessing for you.




Punkin1024 said:


> Awww, Shoshie, I am so sorry you are feeling like this, but, ya know, it's okay. (((((((Shoshie))))))) I hope when you wake that things are better for you.
> 
> ~Punkin




Ella thank you. Some days are hard. I get scared. How is your mother in law?



imfree said:


> Here you go, Shoshie, since I'm good at copying and
> pasting, LOL.
> 
> The boy's name Edgar \e-dgar, ed-gar\ is pronounced
> ...



Interesting. My nephew Brandon's name is old German I think. It means beacon/Light.



Miss Vickie said:


> ((((Shoshie)))) I'm so sorry, honey. I know what you mean about being overwhelmed by doctor's visits. I feel that way myself sometimes. There have been times over the last eight years since my Sarcoidosis diagnosis that I spend every day at the doctor's office. It gets old.
> 
> As for being normal like others? Honey, nobody's truly normal. They're just better at hiding it sometimes. Many of us struggled for years with eating, which is why we've had surgery; blaming yourself doesn't help, though I sure understand how easy that is. :kiss2: I wonder if part of your band issue isn't inflammation. I know that inflammation is part of most autoimmune diseases and MS is at least similar to other autoimmune diseases so I wonder if that's what the problem is. Can you have it unfilled for now? Sounds like you're having way more restriction than you need or want right now.
> 
> ...



Thank you Vickie. It is always good to get your advice. How are you feeling now after your tummy tuck? What a huge surgery.
Hugs.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


>



Thank you Maria for the pretty pic.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 5, 2008)

View attachment Picture 283.jpg



Deborah,

Here is a smile for you today.

Thank you as always for your thoughts. The remarks about me seeing myself as a loser and a failure because I did not control myself with eating, were about myself alone. I do not judge other people in this regard, but I do feel that it is my fault that I had to have a lap band inserted, because of my behaviour. I did not contol myself and I let myself do whatever I wanted. It really is my fault, and now I have to pay the piper.
I now realize in some ways I may not have known better as I have learnt a lot of life's lessons late.
I never had a mother around, so I was never really taught how to take care of myself.
My brother's fiancee says the same thing about him, that he has some behaviours that surprise her and that show her that he never really learnt early what to do.
Anyway. Sorry. I shall try to pick myself up and keep going.
I am looking forward to my special surprise from you also.
I shall keep checking my mailbox.

Love

Shoshie


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Aug 5, 2008)

Now THERE is one gorgeous lady!!!! What a smile!!!

Hang in there Shoshie!!! You are stronger than you think... and you'll be just fine!!!

Vent away sweetie pie... that's what friends are for!!!

BIG hugs!!!!

Love to you,

Christine





Susannah said:


> View attachment 47282
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 5, 2008)

No need to be so hard on yourself, Shosh, you're no loser or failure. We learn what we do at different times, at different rates. It's a lifelong journey. Some of us never do. I feel the same way as you about the family and taking care of myself stuff.

That's a totally beautiful shot of you, btw. :wubu:

Yeah, what Deborah says about getting in touch with your lap band doc - maybe something needs to be adjusted.

(((((Shosh)))))


----------



## imfree (Aug 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 47282
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, what a radiant smile, Shoshie, now
that made my day! Don't be hard on
yourself, girl, you are a real blessing to 
us Dimmers and you are well-loved here.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 6, 2008)

Shoshie,
My Mother-in-law is doing much better. Must be the medication and therapy. She was walking with a much stronger gait on Sunday than I've seen in months. I commented on it and she just beamed because she was feeling very chipper that day.

Thank you for asking.

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 47282



Beautiful Picture, Shoshie


----------



## GenericGeek (Aug 6, 2008)

Susannah said:


> <snip>
> The electricity keeps going out in my home. I have spoken to the landlord, and they are giving me no joy. Basically they want me to fix the problem.
> I am worried that the power may go out overnight, and if I cannot see to get around it will be dangerous for me.
> I think my sister is about to go down to the Realty office and kick someone's ass.
> <snip>



Why, those _*bastards*_! I hereby sic the spirits of ten thousand shit-stirring MHS Old Boys upon them! May their Speech Nights and ANZAC Days _*forever be cursed!!!*_

But, in the meantime: Shoshie, one your mates ought to be able to find you enough power-failure emergency lighting to keep you from hitting things in the dark, should the power go out. And keep a few extra torches around the house.

_She'll be right, mate!_ Stress is your big enemy -- it makes the MS symptoms so much worse. Remember, we love you, and be happy. :kiss2:


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Aug 6, 2008)

What a BEAUTIFUL smile! You are such an amazing woman! I am always in awe of you!





Susannah said:


> View attachment 47282
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moore2me (Aug 6, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 47282
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not know that you grew up without a mother. This definitely would put a big burden on your social education and your ability to learn stuff needed for daily living. 

My case is the opposite. My mom was there all the time. She was very domineering and controlled every aspect of my life. (She would still like to but she has gotten too old for it.) I still got fat, from early life (as young as I can remember) until now. Having a mom did not make a difference, other than it made for some really interesting and bizarre family suppers and holiday meals with mom trying to feed everyone yet keep yours truly on a diet.

Before a big family dinner (with relatives present) mom would criticize my weight and tell me I need to cut back on my food. She would then proceed to start serving dinner and appear to be hurt because I would get in a "tiff" and wouldn't eat. This would happen on joyous family holidays like Thanksgiving or Easter.

When I was in the 5th grade, mom got together with grandmother and they hired a neighbor kid (my age) to trot me around the block like he was walking a dog. He was paid if I exercised. He would get a bonus if I lost weight. Trouble is I had a secret crush on him & I was mortified to have my mom discussing my fatness with the object of my affection.

I do not hold this stuff against mom. She did the best she could at the time. It just wasn't the right thing for me as far as weight contol. I might add that the rest of the family including mom, dad, and my brothers are fat too, so puzzle that one out - Batman.

And Soshieboo, I still have your present. I am trying to get out and mail it. It is just so hot here (over 100 degrees F), I am staying inside. The heat is supposed to break tomorrow. I will try and post it then. Sorry about being so slow. I do everything at turtle speed. I will PM you on the day I post it. 

And I love your smiling face. You have come a long way from your Clint Eastwood pictures. lol.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 7, 2008)

Deborah,


Could you read the Arkansas thread please. I need your input on it.

Well I ordered and paid for my three pretty canes this morning! 

Leslie the lady who designs and paints the canes has been an angel. We have been emailing back and forth for two weeks, and she helped me so much.

I figure if I am going to have this stupid disease, I am gonna look good!

Anyway.

Tomorrow I will travel to the city to the MS Society to have neuro psychological testing done. Apparently it takes hours.

I went out tonight and was chatting with a very nice man. The fact that I was using my cane did not seem to bother him one bit. We had a really nice conversation. 

This weekend I am going to go shopping and catch up with friends, and laugh and have fun.

Love to all

Susannah


----------



## moore2me (Aug 7, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Deborah,
> 
> 
> Could you read the Arkansas thread please. I need your input on it.
> ...



................


----------



## Shosh (Aug 8, 2008)

Cookie I shall get your special present tomorrow and send it to you on monday.

I had the testing today. It took 3 hours. Just about every test you can imagine was done relating to cognitive process, memory/recall, problem solving, and a million other things.

Maybe Google "Neuro Psych Testing" and it should give a list of the complete battery of tests.

I forgot that John Howard was the previous Prime Minister of Australia. His name would just not come to my mind when I was asked that question. Oh well he was an ass anyway. Who cares.

I have to go back in three weeks time to hear the results of the testing.
The neuro psychologist who conducted the testing told me that I did well in certain areas, but that there were areas in which she believes the process of the disease in my brain is effecting.
Anyway. This is all very personal and sensitive information that I am sharing, but it is helping me as I go along in this oddessey. I hope I can help others who are living with neurological conditions. There are a few of us here at Dimensions.

Now Deborah, I believe the test that you were referring to with the checkerboard pattern on the TV screen, is what is called an Evoked Potential Test.
It is one of many tests that MS patients generally go through.
I have forgotten its purpose. Maybe Google " Evoked Potential Test"

Anyway. Prayer is good. It really helps.

Love to all.

Shoshie


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 8, 2008)

moore2me said:


> More of Moore's twisted comments:
> I'm not sure what neuro psychological testing is, but I have had some dozzies of brain tests. Some of my favs were:
> 
> - In a hospital they turned a monitor screen and made me watch a flashing black and white checkerboard. They glued about a dozen electrodes to my head to measure brain waves while I watched the thing flash on and off. I guess I had to watch it for at least 5 minutes. Man what a movie - not much of a plot tho!
> ...



That sounds horrible M2M! 

Every six months or so I have to go in for a field vision test. It's where they position your head inside this large sphere. Then they patch one eye and turn out all the lights. With the one open eye you are to stare directly at a dim lighted spot in the middle of the sphere while a series of lights of varying intensities flash all around the sphere. In your hand is placed a device with a button on it. You are to press the button every time you see a light in your periphera. It takes a few minutes, then they patch up the other eye and do it again. A graph is then printed out that shows what you can see. It's a tedious process that I keep putting off. I sucessfully put it off for six years and finally got retested a few months ago. I can't imagine going though the kind of testing you and Shosh have to endure.

I'm having an MRI on Tuesday because of occasional tingling and numbness on my left side. I think I just need to switch to decaf but they're sending me for a test as a precaution.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 8, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> That sounds horrible M2M!
> 
> Every six months or so I have to go in for a field vision test. It's where they position your head inside this large sphere. Then they patch one eye and turn out all the lights. With the one open eye you are to stare directly at a dim lighted spot in the middle of the sphere while a series of lights of varying intensities flash all around the sphere. In your hand is placed a device with a button on it. You are to press the button every time you see a light in your periphera. It takes a few minutes, then they patch up the other eye and do it again. A graph is then printed out that shows what you can see. It's a tedious process that I keep putting off. I sucessfully put it off for six years and finally got retested a few months ago. I can't imagine going though the kind of testing you and Shosh have to endure.
> 
> I'm having an MRI on Tuesday because of occasional tingling and numbness on my left side. I think I just need to switch to decaf but they're sending me for a test as a precaution.




That is wise that they are sending you for an MRI Lilly. Best to be sure and get it checked.
Are you having an open mri or a closed one? Maybe you have not been told yet.

The mri. Ok. 

* They can be a bit of a tight squeeze, but they may be using the bigger ones in the hospitals now over there.

* I personally take a Xanax an hour before every mri. I find that I get anxious in enclosed spaces and it helps me to relax. If your brain is being scanned they put a cage/grill on your face.

* The scanner is very noisy and thumping noises are normal when the scanning is in process.

* Lay perfectly still throughout the scanning process. Any movement can blur the images that are seen later on the films.

* Bring a cd and they can give you headphones to listen to while the scanning is taking place.

* A brain scan can take 30 minutes

* A spinal cord scan ( The entire length of the cord took an hour for mine)

* They give you a little microphone that you can speak to the radiologist through if you wish to stop the test at any time.


Lilly dont be worried, I just wanted to fill you in on a few things.

Let us know how you get on.



Shosh


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 8, 2008)

Susannah said:


> That is wise that they are sending you for an MRI Lilly. Best to be sure and get it checked.
> Are you having an open mri or a closed one? Maybe you have not been told yet.
> 
> The mri. Ok.
> ...



Thanks Shosh! I'm pretty sure it's an open MRI machine. I've had an MRI before but it was years ago. I forgot about the steel cage over your face. I'm not squeamish about such things, the main thing for me was trying not to fall asleep during the test. I didnt know it took a half an hour. It's good to know so I can arrange for a ride after. Thanks Shosh!.  I do also vaguely recall that they won't let you leave right away. They like to check the images first to make sure they all took and they don't have to put you in again.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 8, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Thanks Shosh! I'm pretty sure it's an open MRI machine. I've had an MRI before but it was years ago. I forgot about the steel cage over your face. I'm not squeamish about such things, the main thing for me was trying not to fall asleep during the test. I didnt know it took a half an hour. It's good to know so I can arrange for a ride after. Thanks Shosh!.  I do also vaguely recall that they won't let you leave right away. They like to check the images first to make sure they all took and they don't have to put you in again.



You are welcome.

I am not sure about waiting to see if the images take. I have not been asked to do that before. Once I am out of the scanner you aint getting me back in there!

The radiologist can look at the images, but only a neurologist/ or other specialist are qualified to interpret the results, especially if one had been having symptoms of the nature you have, that sound neurological in nature.
I hope everything is ok.

I have never had an open mri. They would probably be less stressful as your whole body is not in the scanner.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 8, 2008)

Soshieboo, Don't forget to tell her about the dye contrast test. After a fun-filled hours of brain MRIing, you get pulled out and they inject a contrast dye into your veins. The material is a form of gallium I think. Anyway, it goes to your brain in just a short time and then they take more pictures with your brain on gallium.

The dye is not harmful (so they say) and is metabolized by your system and cleared out by the liver and kidneys. No problemo. I have had at least three of these phase contrasts. So far, I'm doing swell other than the urge to howl at full moons and I have buried a few bones in the backyard.

Seriously tho, after an hour long brain MRI, it actually does the body good. I feel better for a couple of weeks afterwards and my headaches go away for a week or so too. Something about the magnetic waves scrambles the old "bad" vibrations and the brain settles down and works better afterwards. Think of it like rebooting a computer - but not that severe a treatment.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey D,

I am not sure that Gadolinium will be ordered for Lilly's scan. Isn't Gad ordered as time goes on with MS patients to see if there are any active enhancing lesions?

I had the Gad injected into me last time.

Yay! Life with this disease is so much fun.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 11, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Soshieboo, Don't forget to tell her about the dye contrast test. After a fun-filled hours of brain MRIing, you get pulled out and they inject a contrast dye into your veins. The material is a form of gallium I think. Anyway, it goes to your brain in just a short time and then they take more pictures with your brain on gallium.
> 
> The dye is not harmful (so they say) and is metabolized by your system and cleared out by the liver and kidneys. No problemo. I have had at least three of these phase contrasts. So far, I'm doing swell other than the urge to howl at full moons and I have buried a few bones in the backyard.
> 
> Seriously tho, after an hour long brain MRI, it actually does the body good. I feel better for a couple of weeks afterwards and my headaches go away for a week or so too. Something about the magnetic waves scrambles the old "bad" vibrations and the brain settles down and works better afterwards. Think of it like rebooting a computer - but not that severe a treatment.



Wow, I might ask for this gallium stuff. I could use a reboot. I've only gotten stuff injected into me when I had a VQ scan of my lungs and when I had an angiogram to look at my lungs. I expected to grow a tail and horns and be able to blow green smoke from my nostrils eventually but sadly it was not to be.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 11, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Wow, I might ask for this gallium stuff. I could use a reboot. I've only gotten stuff injected into me when I had a VQ scan of my lungs and when I had an angiogram to look at my lungs. I expected to grow a tail and horns and be able to blow green smoke from my nostrils eventually but sadly it was not to be.



So Lil your scan is Tuesday right? How are you feeling about it? You and Surly are quite relaxed about scans, no? Whereas I am the wuss and I have had a million of em!

Lilly can you let us know how you get on with it, and the results?

My three canes should be here next week by the way.

:kiss2:

Shoshie


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 11, 2008)

Susannah said:


> So Lil your scan is Tuesday right? How are you feeling about it? You and Surly are quite relaxed about scans, no? Whereas I am the wuss and I have had a million of em!
> 
> Lilly can you let us know how you get on with it, and the results?
> 
> ...



Yes, my scan is Tuesday night. I doubt I'll know anything soon after that. Somebody is going to have to look at it, then grade it, then forward the results along to my PC who will take his sweet time looking at it. If it's anything important he'll call, if it isn't he'll send me a form letter with a check mark in the space provided indicating the MRI was ok. Unless the tech can immediately detect an alien incubating in my skull I'll be sent home without a word on Tuesday. I promise I won't keep you in the dark, I'll let you know what happens whatever it is.

Susanna if you feel comfortable I'd love it if you would post pictures of your new canes when they arrive.


----------



## Tina (Aug 11, 2008)

Best to you on your test, Lilly.


Susannah said:


> I went out tonight and was chatting with a very nice man. The fact that I was using my cane did not seem to bother him one bit. We had a really nice conversation.


I think that we are often way more self-conscious and worried about the cane than others are. The only comment I've gotten about my cane is that it's cool or pretty (the handle is a dragon's head, with a cat's eye marble in its mouth, and it has red 'flames' in relief going up the staff of it). I've been a tripod for going on a good 10 years now, off and on, and I almost don't even think about it any more.

I want to see your new canes, too -- and a photo of you wearing your earrings.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 11, 2008)

Tina said:


> Best to you on your test, Lilly.
> 
> I think that we are often way more self-conscious and worried about the cane than others are. The only comment I've gotten about my cane is that it's cool or pretty (the handle is a dragon's head, with a cat's eye marble in its mouth, and it has red 'flames' in relief going up the staff of it). I've been a tripod for going on a good 10 years now, off and on, and I almost don't even think about it any more.
> 
> I want to see your new canes, too -- and a photo of you wearing your earrings.



My sister Rebecca bought a quite expensive new digital camera when she was in Europe recently. She keeps bugging me to take pics of me and I keep refusing her. I just hate pics of myself.
Anyway I may take a few and post em in the Clubhouse. We will see.

Love my earrings.


----------



## Tina (Aug 11, 2008)

You're so pretty, though, Shosh. I'd love it if you would, but at the same time don't want you to feel pressured, either.


----------



## Friday (Aug 12, 2008)

That pic you posted upthread was gorgeous Shoshie, Your fans want more my dear. You have such a warming smile.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 12, 2008)

Friday said:


> That pic you posted upthread was gorgeous Shoshie, Your fans want more my dear. You have such a warming smile.




Thank you so much S. I shall give your request due consideration.

I am thinking of sneaking away to make a flying visit to see my father. He no longer lives on the mainland of Australia, so I would have to fly there.
The last time I saw him was December 2004.
He and his wife just left one night without telling anybody. The next thing I knew their house was sold.
We did not know where he was for quite a while. My brother was able to get their address somehow.
My step mother is very violent. I don't think a day went by when I was not beaten as a child growing up in their home. Really sadisic stuff, like being beaten and locked in the garage over night, or being made to sit on the back porch in just a singlet and underwear until late into the night in wintertime.
A lot of other pretty horrible things happened also that I cant talk about.

The ironic thing? My father is a highly educated man. He is a retired university lecturer, a psychologist by profession.
He just let his wife brutalize his children and turned a blind eye to it.
Maybe I should not have anything to do with him, but he is my Daddy and I cant help but love him.

I think I need to go and see him. My brother told me that he has some form of early stage dementia now. I want to see him before he forgets me.

Anyway life is good because I have my family here and my friends, and I have spoken to a few nice guys recently. I also have Dims.

Shoshie


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 13, 2008)

Welp, I went for my MRI yesterday. I thought it was going to be an open MRI but it wasn't.  But here's how it happend.

When I arrived I had to fill out three forms detailing my medical history and if I have metal in my body anywhere. Once satisfied they tagged me, stripped me and made me wait in a waiting area to be scanned. Just for human interests sake I'll tell you that the little open gowns they had actually fit me, even my oversized arms. I was not allowed to take any of my stuff in there. My cane being made of metal had to be left out in the hall.

They put me down on the moving slab table and put my head in this plastic form cage with a cage mask that snapped on over it. They put a knee lift under my knees that wasn't the least bit high enough and then they covered my arms with some kind of material to protect them from the walls of the machine. I was given a little hand pump attached to a chord that I could squeeze to alert the tech if I was having any problems while in the machine.

From what I remember they used to put headphones on you and you could listen to the radio while inside. This place was no frills. They stuffed my ears with foam plugs because the banging that goes on while in the machine is very loud. Once my ears were stuffed I couldn't make out a word anyone said. I didn't need any dye injection.

Then everybody left the room and I was slowly slid into the tube head first down to my elbows. I was very good and well secure in this thing. If you are at all claustrophobic you would have flipped out in there though I was ok with it. There was air blowing in from someplace so it kept things from getting stuffy, but all I could see was the white cylinder with the gray stripe going down the middle. Suddenly I heard muffled cries in the distance coming from the technition that I could not make out at all and then the banging started. Banging, whirring, silence. Banging, tapping, whirring, banging, silence. Muffled cries, banging, tapping, banging, silence. This went on for about 20 minutes or so. 

My back was incredibly uncomfortable but I endured it because I wanted to get it over with. I wanted to clear my throat badly but was afraid to disturb the machine. At times the walls of the machine became very very warm. I was told in advance that they would heat up which was why the protective sheets on my arms. The air blowing in kept it from getting too hot. As I lay there I thought about Shosh, M2M, gallium and being rebooted -- all pleasant thoughts! 

Then it was over. They pulled me out, removed the mask, took off all the heavy covers and helped me sit up. Then they helped me move gingerly back to my cane which I needed desperately at that time. My plantar fascitis was KILLING me. I dressed and was back on the street, good as new. 

I guess I'll hear by the end of this week or the beginning of next. Not sure. I don't think they will see anything though.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 13, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thank you so much S. I shall give your request due consideration.
> 
> I am thinking of sneaking away to make a flying visit to see my father. He no longer lives on the mainland of Australia, so I would have to fly there.
> The last time I saw him was December 2004.
> ...



Oh my goodness! Shoshie, I am so so sorry you had such a traumatic childhood. I think you are very brave to want to see your Daddy, in spite of his wife.



LillyBBBW said:


> Welp, I went for my MRI yesterday. I thought it was going to be an open MRI but it wasn't.  But here's how it happend.
> Suddenly I heard muffled cries in the distance coming from the technition that I could not make out at all and then the banging started. Banging, whirring, silence. Banging, tapping, whirring, banging, silence. Muffled cries, banging, tapping, banging, silence. This went on for about 20 minutes or so.
> 
> My back was incredibly uncomfortable but I endured it because I wanted to get it over with. I wanted to clear my throat badly but was afraid to disturb the machine. At times the walls of the machine became very very warm. I was told in advance that they would heat up which was why the protective sheets on my arms. The air blowing in kept it from getting too hot. As I lay there I thought about Shosh, M2M, gallium and being rebooted -- all pleasant thoughts!
> ...



Lilly,
I'm glad the MRI went well, although it was uncomfortable for you. I don't think I could stand hearing a banging noise, nor feeling the sides of the machine getting hot. I hope that scanning apparatus gets more humane soon.

~Punkin


----------



## Shosh (Aug 13, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Welp, I went for my MRI yesterday. I thought it was going to be an open MRI but it wasn't.  But here's how it happend.
> 
> When I arrived I had to fill out three forms detailing my medical history and if I have metal in my body anywhere. Once satisfied they tagged me, stripped me and made me wait in a waiting area to be scanned. Just for human interests sake I'll tell you that the little open gowns they had actually fit me, even my oversized arms. I was not allowed to take any of my stuff in there. My cane being made of metal had to be left out in the hall.
> 
> ...





Punkin1024 said:


> Oh my goodness! Shoshie, I am so so sorry you had such a traumatic childhood. I think you are very brave to want to see your Daddy, in spite of his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lilly you brave girl. I was also thinking about you on that day and wondering how the whole process would be for you.

I am not surprised that it was a closed mri. Generally closed is the preferred method for brain scans.
You did much better than I generally do by the sounds of it. I always have to take a Xanax beforehand as I struggle with panic and anxiety in enclosed spaces.
Lilly I guess the next step is follow up with your specialist to discuss the results.
If nothing is seen on the scan but you are still experiencing symptoms, what will be your next step in terms of trying to get to the bottom of the symptoms? Any other kinds of tests perhaps?
How did you find the staff treated you as an ssbbw? I found before when I was 300 pounds that sometimes the staff were nice and caring ,and at other times I could tell that they probably didn't want to deal with a patient of my size.
It kind of varied.

Love to you.



Ella thank you. I spoke again last night with my sister about going to Tasmania to see my father. Tasmania is the little island directly underneath the mainland of Australia. It is a part of Australia. I would have to fly to get there.
My sister was insistant that I am not well enough to go and that I should not go. She does not want me to go.
I know that she loves me, but I am not a child and I shall go if I feel I need to.

Hug to you Ella.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 13, 2008)

Can I ask people's advice on something. I am having trouble remembering things and organizing myself whereas I never used to.It is a little beyond my control, but it is still hard to learn to live with.
What is the best system people have found for organizing their personal space at home with papers and everything else, and writing down and organizing appointments etc?
I have been also forgetting when people have been calling me to ask to come and see me.
A friend turned up on my doorstep and I had totally forgotten that we were going to go out for dinner. We had only spoken about it that day, and I had totally forgotten, so I was very embarrassed.

Just wondering how others organize themselves?

I use my My Space calender, but I want something maybe a little more private. Is there anything like that online that I could use?

Thank you so much.

Susannah


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 14, 2008)

Shoshie,

My hubby has a terrible memory, in part I blame all the medications he takes (see my blog for the more personal info). Anyway, we have a huge calendar tacked to our refrigerator. We both write down important dates on it. He also has a PDA - personal digital assistant (I think that's what the initials mean). He keeps all his doctor appointments and important dates on it. I just keep a pocket calendar in my purse. I've been using pocket calendars for many years. They've been helpful for keeping track of all our past residences, job addresses and dates. I write all my friends and family birthdays in it and any important dates I need to keep track of. I also tuck business cards, appointment cards inside the cover of the pocket calendar for handy reference.

An important tip: Whatever method you use...PDA, pocket calendar, desk calendar - always make a point of placing it in the same spot everyday. Hubby does this, it is easier to remember if you have a specific spot that you ALWAYS place important papers and reminders.

Hope this helps.

~Punkin


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 14, 2008)

My tip to remind yourself of things? Notes, notes and more notes! Write it down and put it in a place where you will see it every day just like Punkin said. I am the queen of notes, I have them all over the place; in my kitchen, by my computer, even in my purse. I write everything on my calendar too. 
The most important part besides making sure to write everything down is to put it right where you can't help but see it every day. If I have something really important to remember I put the note right on my kitchen cabinet where it is staring me right in the face and I can't help but see it.
I hope you find a system that works for you Susannah!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Shosie:

I use a similar system to Punkin and JerseyGirl.... I keep a big calendar in the kitchen and then I also carry a pocket calendar, and every week I make sure that the both of them coordinate. Since I also rely on my mom and dad for rides, and they rely on me to babysit when they are out - I coordinate my calendar with my mom's pocket calendar and their house calendar. Each person is assigned a different color highlighter and then all the appointment's, rides, etc., for that person are in that color.... makes it easier to look at. 

I put everything on my calendar not just doctor appointments.... birthdays, anniversaries, outings with friends, movie dates, anything that I need to be reminded of where I am suppose to be and with whom. 

Also I have assigned spaces for everything - my handbag, keys, shoes, jackets, etc. That way I know exactly where to look.... I was tought from a very young age from Services for the Blind to keep things in their places.

If you are having trouble remembering to take medication, there are medication monitors that are equipped with an alarm, similar to an alarm clock, to let you know when to take medicine. 

An electronic appointment reminder, like a PDA, can be set with your appointments and some even come with alarms to go off either 30 minutes, 60 minutes, etc, before the appointment as a reminder. Some Cell phones also come with electronic appointment reminders calendar and alarm. 

If you are on your computer alot, you can email yourself appointment reminders. 

I hope this helps... and I hope you find a system that works for you.

Maria


----------



## Shosh (Aug 14, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Shoshie,
> 
> My hubby has a terrible memory, in part I blame all the medications he takes (see my blog for the more personal info). Anyway, we have a huge calendar tacked to our refrigerator. We both write down important dates on it. He also has a PDA - personal digital assistant (I think that's what the initials mean). He keeps all his doctor appointments and important dates on it. I just keep a pocket calendar in my purse. I've been using pocket calendars for many years. They've been helpful for keeping track of all our past residences, job addresses and dates. I write all my friends and family birthdays in it and any important dates I need to keep track of. I also tuck business cards, appointment cards inside the cover of the pocket calendar for handy reference.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Ella. I think I maybe should get a PDA. I wonder where from? I like the idea of also keeping things in one spot.
Great tips.



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> My tip to remind yourself of things? Notes, notes and more notes! Write it down and put it in a place where you will see it every day just like Punkin said. I am the queen of notes, I have them all over the place; in my kitchen, by my computer, even in my purse. I write everything on my calendar too.
> The most important part besides making sure to write everything down is to put it right where you can't help but see it every day. If I have something really important to remember I put the note right on my kitchen cabinet where it is staring me right in the face and I can't help but see it.
> I hope you find a system that works for you Susannah!



Hey Jersey Girl. Thank you so much. I sometimes use those post it notes, but I still seem terrible at remembering and organizing myself. Maybe I should put them on actual objects etc to jog my memory.
You are an angel.



mariac1966 said:


> Hi Shosie:
> 
> I use a similar system to Punkin and JerseyGirl.... I keep a big calendar in the kitchen and then I also carry a pocket calendar, and every week I make sure that the both of them coordinate. Since I also rely on my mom and dad for rides, and they rely on me to babysit when they are out - I coordinate my calendar with my mom's pocket calendar and their house calendar. Each person is assigned a different color highlighter and then all the appointment's, rides, etc., for that person are in that color.... makes it easier to look at.
> 
> ...



Wow you are super organized. I like the idea of the different colors when highliting different events etc.
The medication alarm sounds interesting.
I think I may need to buy a medicine box to keep all my medicines in. 
The intereferon injections must be refridgerated though.
I wish I could forget to take those.

My sister has a Palm Pilot. Is that what a PDA is? I am such a Luddite. I resist new technology until the very last minute!


Thanks Maria.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 14, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Welp, I went for my MRI yesterday. I thought it was going to be an open MRI but it wasn't.  But here's how it happend.
> 
> When I arrived I had to fill out three forms detailing my medical history and if I have metal in my body anywhere. Once satisfied they tagged me, stripped me and made me wait in a waiting area to be scanned. Just for human interests sake I'll tell you that the little open gowns they had actually fit me, even my oversized arms. I was not allowed to take any of my stuff in there. My cane being made of metal had to be left out in the hall.
> 
> ...



*Yes, they will see something - Brains, lots & lots of brains. lol*

*You did great for your first trip to the MS version of Disneyland and the Space Mountain Ride. Let us know when you hear something.*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

A PDA is a Personal Digital Assistant, and PalmPilot is one brand. There are many different types and if you are going to get one, I would do research first to see what brand is most suitable for your needs. 

Here are a couple of websites that I have used in locating different products for indepent living:


http://www.maxiaids.com

http://www.goldviolin.com/

http://www.independentliving.com/


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 14, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Can I ask people's advice on something. I am having trouble remembering things and organizing myself whereas I never used to.It is a little beyond my control, but it is still hard to learn to live with.
> What is the best system people have found for organizing their personal space at home with papers and everything else, and writing down and organizing appointments etc?
> I have been also forgetting when people have been calling me to ask to come and see me.
> A friend turned up on my doorstep and I had totally forgotten that we were going to go out for dinner. We had only spoken about it that day, and I had totally forgotten, so I was very embarrassed.
> ...



I use my Microsoft Outlook. I put dates in the calendar and then program it to remind me anywhere from 15 minutes to 2 weeks in advance. Before the time arrives a popup window will open reminding me of what's coming. It even reminds me of birthdays. I also include telephone numbers so that I can call if I need to cancel or confirm. ('cause sometimes they forget too ) 

I have another not so organized way at home. I have a cork board on the wall and I stick stuff on there, postcards, scraps, etc. I have one by the computer and a small one on my front door. Before I go out I look at it and there's a big sign: "Don't forget to bring in those books you promised to loan to Ethel!!"

I pay bills on the 13th and the 28th of each month. It's a standing appointment where I go through all the bills, write out the checks, seal the envelopes and put them in a slot for the day of the week I want to mail it when I'm sure the funding will be available. I don't think about bills at all unless it's the 13th or the 28th.



Susannah said:


> Lilly you brave girl. I was also thinking about you on that day and wondering how the whole process would be for you.
> 
> I am not surprised that it was a closed mri. Generally closed is the preferred method for brain scans.
> You did much better than I generally do by the sounds of it. I always have to take a Xanax beforehand as I struggle with panic and anxiety in enclosed spaces.
> ...



Well, I've been running some kooky experiments on myself. The left side of my face becomes numb off and on and it's been like that for about a year or more. This last episode I noticed it happend after having a huge cup of iced coffee that morning. I told my boss about the MRI and she said that she suffers from terrible migranes and the first sign of one coming on is the numbness in the left side of the face, lip and ear just as I described. It had me wondering if maybe it might be some caffien induced thing. I don't usually drink coffee but I had some yesterday and by the end of the day I was neaseated with a headache. If the MRI turns up nothing I'm going to self diagnose and say that maybe I should go decaf from now on when I indulge.

Thank you love! :kiss2:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Lilly,

I am concerned when you say that you have been experiencing numbness in your face on and off for the past twelve months. I am not a doctor, but I don't know that it is caffeine related.
I am not saying that you have MS or any other condition, I just want to explain something to you.

In Multiple Sclerosis patients can have a few symptoms like numbness etc, or a whole range of symptoms. They can be given an mri scan and it can come up negative. That does not mean that they do not have the condition. Other testing such as a spinal tap can reveal abnormalities.

Also in conditions like Multiple Sclerosis it can take years and repeated scans for the disease to be seen in the nervous system. 
That was not the case for myself as the disease was seen in my spinal cord and my brain from the get go. Firstly mostly in my spinal cord, and now it is very evident in my brain.
As I said I am not saying that you have this or any other condition, I am just saying that you may need to continually monitor your symptoms and have repeat testing in the future.

I don't mean to worry you Lilly.


If the scan comes up positive well we can talk about that too. 

Love

Shoshie


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 14, 2008)

Bless your dear heart Shosh. :kiss2:

I've taken that into consideration too. The only thing is, I can't do what I can't do. If the test shows nothing the only thing I can do is go on with my life and keep watch. If symptoms persist or get worse then I'll go right back to the doctor and start over again. In the meantime I'm going with the caffien angle for now. If that's what it is then that's what it is. If that's what it isn't, well at least I've ruled it out and I can go to my doctor and say, "Look here!" If this turns out to be something, I'm pretty sure I can deal with it. I'm not afraid, I just want to KNOW is all.




Susannah said:


> Hi Lilly,
> 
> I am concerned when you say that you have been experiencing numbness in your face on and off for the past twelve months. I am not a doctor, but I don't know that it is caffeine related.
> I am not saying that you have MS or any other condition, I just want to explain something to you.
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Aug 14, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Bless your dear heart Shosh. :kiss2:
> 
> I've taken that into consideration too. The only thing is, I can't do what I can't do. If the test shows nothing the only thing I can do is go on with my life and keep watch. If symptoms persist or get worse then I'll go right back to the doctor and start over again. In the meantime I'm going with the caffien angle for now. If that's what it is then that's what it is. If that's what it isn't, well at least I've ruled it out and I can go to my doctor and say, "Look here!" If this turns out to be something, I'm pretty sure I can deal with it. I'm not afraid, I just want to KNOW is all.



Hey Lilly,

Definately be happy and go on with life. Just keep an eye on your symptoms and have repeat testing in the future if it is warranted.

For the first ten years after I had my first big episode I was still able to work and live my life normally. I would have an attack, be treated and it would go into remission again. I would put it all to the back of my mind.
Now it is slowly progressing for me and I am no longer able to work. 
MS can have that kind of pattern where it starts out in a relapsing/remitting form and then it moves on to a secondary progressive form after ten to fifteen years.

Anyway Lilly I sincerely hope that not a damn thing is wrong with you and that your life goes on as per normal.
I may have to ban you from Starbucks if your theory is correct though.

:kiss2:


----------



## moore2me (Aug 14, 2008)

Susannah, First off, I would like to say I love your new avatar picture. You look really "hot" in it. Could we get a bigger view? This one's so tiny.

Lilly, You have a good attitude in saying you won't worry about what you cannot change. That will work well for you thru life. As far as the MS goes, I was reading one of their mags yesterday & it said ". . . if you lined up any ten people with MS, you would probably get ten different sets of symptoms."
Very true - as far as I can tell.

I too get migranes frequently, not bad ones, but just enough to keep me from concentrating on reading, talking, watching TV, enjoying myself, etc. My doctors attribute them to the MS. I take the seizure medication, Topamax, to stop them. And caffeine in coffee will make me sick at my stomach if I drink the coffee too strong & without cream or coffee mate. Or, if I drink more than 2 cups a day. 

And I also experienced facial pain, particularly in my facial nerves and around my jaw. This lasted on & off for almost a whole summer once. It was the next year that the optic neuritis struck in my optic nerve and that clinched the MS deal.

Another strange nerve pain that I get are what I call "spider bites". Usually about a half a dozen times a year, I have the strong & immediate sensation I have been bitten by a spider or some other stinging insect. I have actually been able to look at the spot of skin where this occurred at the exact time iI felt the bite & absolutely nothing was there! Strange trip this neurological disease.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey Cookie,

Regarding the pic, baby steps! I shall start off by posting a small one and it is dedicated to the wonderful Friday.

You are correct when you say that no two people with MS have the same set of symptoms and experiences.

When I go to my monthly peer support meeting at the MS Society I hear a lot of different accounts about how the disease is effecting others.
I myself have experienced a whole range of symptoms, but not Optic Neuritis as yet for instance. That may be next for me, I just do not know.
The thought of experiencing Optic Neuritis scares me though. My vision is everything to me.
In some ways If I have to have symptoms I would prefer other things to Optic Neuritis.
Anyway I do not know what incarnation this monster will take next, so I too have to be happy and live my life day to day.

Carpe Diem baby!

:kiss2:


----------



## Tina (Aug 15, 2008)

I want to see the pic bigger; it looks so pretty. 

Shosh, I'm confused. If it can take many repeated testings, and they turn out negative, what finally gives the clue that it's MS? If there are symptoms, but the tests are negative, how do you know you have it?


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2008)

Tina said:


> I want to see the pic bigger; it looks so pretty.
> 
> Shosh, I'm confused. If it can take many repeated testings, and they turn out negative, what finally gives the clue that it's MS? If there are symptoms, but the tests are negative, how do you know you have it?




I shall work on enlarging that pic.


Where do I start to explain the riddle that can be the diagnosis of MS?

Deborah may want to help me out here also.

In the days before the invention of the MRI scanner that generally revealed the characteristic lesions of MS in the brain and spinal cord, neurologists had to use other tests to determine the presence of the disease.

Gotta do this point form as it is easier for me when I am explaining it.

* Reflex tests

Because MS is believed to be an neurological autoimmune disorder, 
namely some unknown trigger causes the body to attack itself and destroy the myelin sheath that covers the nerves. Any damage to the myelin sheath can disturb or totally block messages from the brain and the smooth passage of those messages.

The neuro will perform reflex tests and there is a whole battery of them, on a patient. Any abnormailites can indicate damage to the nerve pathways.


* Spinal tap/ Lumbur Puncture

Where cerebrospinal fluid ( CSF) is extracted and examined.

Certain proteins that are the breakdown of myelin products ( Remember myelin is destoyed in MS) can be detected in the CSF.

Over 90% of people with MS generally have these proteins present in their CSF.


* Optic nerve examination

A person experiencing disturbed vision can have their eyes checked through a special device called an opthalmoscope. 

An inflamed optic nerve can be a sign of MS also.


* Evoked potential testing

A visual test that can detect any slowing of nerve messages along the nerve pathways.


All of these tests can be used to assist in a diagnosis of MS where an mri scan gives a negative result.

Generally speaking as the years go on the majority of MS patients will have positive MRI scans and the lesions of the disease will be clearly seen in the brain and spinal cord of patients.

I have 7 new lesions in my brain.

I hope I explained that ok.

Maybe Cookie can add her own thoughts on it.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2008)

I forgot to say that my canes arrived from America today. They are so pretty. I love them.
They are very strong and solid also, so I feel very safe and confident using them. They are actually from a medical supply company.

Any woman here that needs to use a cane can pm me, and I will give you the details of the wonderful woman who makes these canes.
Believe me you will not want a regular old cane again after you have one of these canes.

Here are the three canes I selected.

View attachment phpfLAGleAM.jpg


View attachment phpptzI18AM.jpg


View attachment phpYVNfdHAM.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 15, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I forgot to say that my canes arrived from America today. They are so pretty. I love them.
> They are very strong and solid also, so I feel very safe and confident using them. They are actually from a medical supply company.
> 
> Any woman here that needs to use a cane can pm me, and I will give you the details of the wonderful woman who makes these canes.
> ...



Beautiful Designs, Shoshie!! I love them all !!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Beautiful Designs, Shoshie!! I love them all !!



Thank you so much Maria. Thank you also for the links that you provided earlier. I shall check them out.

I used my tax return money to buy two of the canes and my sister bought the third one for me.
I also used some of the money to buy gifts for friends,as I will enjoy the money more if I share it with others.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 15, 2008)

Susannah, I think you did a fine job of explaining difficulties of diagnosing MS. It's also why its so expensive to diagnose & treat. That is another good reason to get rid of this blasted disorder - its very expensive, not just to the patient and their family, but to taxpayers and society. I hate that so much money has to be spent for my medicine every month (I have insurance too), when there are others than can't afford simple drugs that they need.

And Soshieboo, I really dig those canes. My favorite is the purple one with flowers. So pretty. The main question I have about those canes is, do they have a weight limit rating? And another question, did the lady tell you how to clean them? Specifically, if they can be wiped with a sanitizing solution?

Why I ask is that the couple of times I have had to go into a hospital, I took my canes. I labeled them clearly with my name & address. But, the nurses in the hospital took the wise precaution to wipe them down with a disinfectant. I am thinking some type of disinfectants (strong ones) may harm the finish on the cane - since it is so pretty. It may be smart if you did not carry them with you if you had to go back into the hospital for a few days. Have a spare, cheap cane to carry into the hospital.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 15, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Susannah, First off, I would like to say I love your new avatar picture. You look really "hot" in it. Could we get a bigger view? This one's so tiny.
> 
> Lilly, You have a good attitude in saying you won't worry about what you cannot change. That will work well for you thru life. As far as the MS goes, I was reading one of their mags yesterday & it said ". . . if you lined up any ten people with MS, you would probably get ten different sets of symptoms."
> Very true - as far as I can tell.
> ...



Well, I definitley have neurological proplems that affect my eyes sometimes. Stress seems to bring it on. Sometimes I get a nervous twitch in my eye that drives me up the wall, but I'm grateful for that as opposed to the other eye problem that hits me from time to time. 

It's been a few years since this has happened but I would have these eye spasms that would make one eye cross and spasm for a few seconds, then slowly releast back to normal. It came on once while I was behind the wheel of a car which was really scary, my vision goes double when it does that. Seems I go through a season of it happening off and on for days, even weeks, then it goes away like nothing ever happend. I got checked by a neurologist, had an MRI, an eye exam -- nothing was found. The neurologist told me it's possibly a birth predisposition for neurological things like this and usually stress can trigger it. I haven't had it happen in a long time but it's pretty freaky when it does. The eye twitch doesn't do much for me either.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 15, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Well, I definitley have neurological proplems that affect my eyes sometimes. Stress seems to bring it on. Sometimes I get a nervous twitch in my eye that drives me up the wall, but I'm grateful for that as opposed to the other eye problem that hits me from time to time.
> 
> It's been a few years since this has happened but I would have these eye spasms that would make one eye cross and spasm for a few seconds, then slowly releast back to normal. It came on once while I was behind the wheel of a car which was really scary, my vision goes double when it does that. Seems I go through a season of it happening off and on for days, even weeks, then it goes away like nothing ever happend. I got checked by a neurologist, had an MRI, an eye exam -- nothing was found. The neurologist told me it's possibly a birth predisposition for neurological things like this and usually stress can trigger it. I haven't had it happen in a long time but it's pretty freaky when it does. The eye twitch doesn't do much for me either.



Lilly, By now you guys probably think I'm a train wreck or a "nut job", but I have had those eye twitches too even when I was in my teens. When I get under real pressure the twitches get worse. Sometimes they last for days. In college they got so bad I had to go to an opthamologist to get my final exams delayed because of them. After I calm down, the twitches go away. I get eye jitters too, but usually that happens from low blood sugars. These temporary effects are different than optic neuritis. 

When the optic neuritis struck, I thought I was having a stroke. My eyes saw two different pictures and would not work together. Colors were different in each eye. I couldn't focus. I went to the same opthamologist as before, and he wouldn't tell me what it was (but he knew). He made me go to my internal medicine doctor & he told me. I guess he thought I would make a scene in his office. (I wouldn't have, but he didn't know.)


----------



## Tina (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you both for further clarifying. I had a friend who had MS -- we didn't get to know each other for long before she moved away -- and I knew some of the symptoms then. I actually had a number of those symptoms and talked to my doctor about it (my doctor whose only good point was that he had real art in his office: Salvidor Dali signed prints, no less, but sucked majorly as a physician) and he laughed in my face. I've never really persued a diagnosis beyond that. At that time I felt foolish, and then I had read that there's no real help for it so I figured it didn't matter if I was diagnosed or not.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 15, 2008)

Susanna, I don't know how this thread got past me, but unfortunately it did. I just want you to know I'm thinking of you and inspite of it all, I admire your courage and strength. You have so many wonderful qualities and they shine to everyone here as you can see. Anyone who has you as a friend is a lucky person. 

I love the canes, the purple one is my favorite. I'm sending you lots of hugs and positive vibes, praying all will be well with you.


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2008)

I am honored Shosh, not particularly worthy, but very, very honored.

It is a beautiful picture love. Vickie and I were admiring it early this morning and hoping that it will appear in larger form.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2008)

Black with blue flowers gets my vote...........in case you were asking


----------



## Shosh (Aug 16, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Susannah, I think you did a fine job of explaining difficulties of diagnosing MS. It's also why its so expensive to diagnose & treat. That is another good reason to get rid of this blasted disorder - its very expensive, not just to the patient and their family, but to taxpayers and society. I hate that so much money has to be spent for my medicine every month (I have insurance too), when there are others than can't afford simple drugs that they need.
> 
> And Soshieboo, I really dig those canes. My favorite is the purple one with flowers. So pretty. The main question I have about those canes is, do they have a weight limit rating? And another question, did the lady tell you how to clean them? Specifically, if they can be wiped with a sanitizing solution?
> 
> Why I ask is that the couple of times I have had to go into a hospital, I took my canes. I labeled them clearly with my name & address. But, the nurses in the hospital took the wise precaution to wipe them down with a disinfectant. I am thinking some type of disinfectants (strong ones) may harm the finish on the cane - since it is so pretty. It may be smart if you did not carry them with you if you had to go back into the hospital for a few days. Have a spare, cheap cane to carry into the hospital.



Hi Cookie,
Yes this disease is hellishly expensive. As I said the cost of the Rebif ( Interferon Injections) is AUD $ 5,255 per month. That is for 12 injections, 3 x weekly. It is about $60,000 annually. I thought it was less than that. I was wrong.
I am so lucky to live in Australia where the government subsidizes the drug. I only pay a dispensing fee which is minimal.
I am also lucky that I got my disability payments started so quickly. 
I have been reading about the situation as it is in the US, where people can wait for years for a decision. That is unfair, and not right in the case of people in genuine need.

As for the canes, the one with the flowers actually has blue flowers and not purple flowers D. 
I am happy with all three of them, although I am thinking that the checkered hearts cane may be a lil candy ass now?
My fave is the black one with daisies.
I may buy a few more later if I ever have the money again.

To answer your question re cleaning the canes, the lady said that they are sealed x 3 in a polyurethane finish so they are well protected fom chips etc.
You can use windex, or a mild soap/detergent to clean them.
I also asked about the weight rating.
Apparently they are fine for any weight, but the guarantee on them only goes up to 250 pounds.
I will tell you though, they are as strong and solid as anything. Very solid. I doubt weight would be a problem. 


Hug Cookie.



LillyBBBW said:


> Well, I definitley have neurological proplems that affect my eyes sometimes. Stress seems to bring it on. Sometimes I get a nervous twitch in my eye that drives me up the wall, but I'm grateful for that as opposed to the other eye problem that hits me from time to time.
> 
> It's been a few years since this has happened but I would have these eye spasms that would make one eye cross and spasm for a few seconds, then slowly releast back to normal. It came on once while I was behind the wheel of a car which was really scary, my vision goes double when it does that. Seems I go through a season of it happening off and on for days, even weeks, then it goes away like nothing ever happend. I got checked by a neurologist, had an MRI, an eye exam -- nothing was found. The neurologist told me it's possibly a birth predisposition for neurological things like this and usually stress can trigger it. I haven't had it happen in a long time but it's pretty freaky when it does. The eye twitch doesn't do much for me either.



I have not experienced twitching in my eye in exactly the same way that you have Lilly, but I have experienced constant twitching in my muscles at times. This twitching is another symptom of MS and is called fasiculations.

I am interested in hearing the results of your mri too Lilly, so we will both await those.

Big hug.



Tina said:


> Thank you both for further clarifying. I had a friend who had MS -- we didn't get to know each other for long before she moved away -- and I knew some of the symptoms then. I actually had a number of those symptoms and talked to my doctor about it (my doctor whose only good point was that he had real art in his office: Salvidor Dali signed prints, no less, but sucked majorly as a physician) and he laughed in my face. I've never really persued a diagnosis beyond that. At that time I felt foolish, and then I had read that there's no real help for it so I figured it didn't matter if I was diagnosed or not.



Unfortunately Tina yours is not the first account I have heard of a doctor being rude and dismissive in this regard.
Having these symptoms can be scary for people and they want some answers, not to have to deal with rudeness from medical professionals.
I would always tell people to consult a different doctor and follow up. Do not be deterred.
Neurology is a very specialized branch of medicine, and it can be a bit of an old boys club, in terms of having to deal with some neuros. They can be very old school, in that you are the patient and they are the specialst, and that patients should be seen and not heard.

My former neuro could barely hide his obvious disgust about my weight and he never let me be involved in decisions regarding my treatment.
I have a new female neurologist who is intelligent and dynamic, and she allows me to make decisions about my treatment etc after she has given me all the information and facts.
She has come to Australia from Ireland.

Moral of the story? We know our bodies. If something is wrong we have the right to answers and not rude and poor treatment.

Hug to you Tina.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 16, 2008)

Aliena said:


> Susanna, I don't know how this thread got past me, but unfortunately it did. I just want you to know I'm thinking of you and inspite of it all, I admire your courage and strength. You have so many wonderful qualities and they shine to everyone here as you can see. Anyone who has you as a friend is a lucky person.
> 
> I love the canes, the purple one is my favorite. I'm sending you lots of hugs and positive vibes, praying all will be well with you.



Thank you so much Aliena. That was so nice of you to say. I think we both have a similar story with the WLS stuff. I am only mentioning it here as I have seen that you have shared it on another part of the board.
Life post WLS has been a long and hard road for me also.
It has been good for the health benefits, but hard on the emotions and the physical side effects. 
So I hear you and I think you are very brave also.
Meanwhile can I get an add to yer MySpace page?

Hugs.



Friday said:


> I am honored Shosh, not particularly worthy, but very, very honored.
> 
> It is a beautiful picture love. Vickie and I were admiring it early this morning and hoping that it will appear in larger form.



Thanks S. You are very very worthy thankyou very much.:bow:

I so love your contributions here. Sometimes we all need a lil ole dose of reality served up to us, and you are the perfect waitress for the job!

Huge hug.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Black with blue flowers gets my vote...........in case you were asking




Yes it is pretty Caroline. My fave is the daisies.

How are you? Your girls?

Hug to you also.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 16, 2008)

View attachment 33055149_321067.jpg




There you go. This pic was taken in July 2007. I had dropped a lot of weight by this stage after having my lap band inserted the February of that year.

They put so much makeup on me. That is not me to wear so much. Anyway.

Brave step for me, coz I hate posting my pics.

Mimosa was responsible for adding the bling from Blingee. I am not a self promoter like that. Princess, yeah right.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 16, 2008)

Soshieboo, You look like a glamorous movie star - very beautiful. And, I think the bling is a excellent touch. All I can say is Wow!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 47871
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the picture, Shoshie.... You are so glamorous and beautiful!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I love the picture, Shoshie.... You are so glamorous and beautiful!



Inside and out.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Yes it is pretty Caroline. My fave is the daisies.
> 
> How are you? Your girls?
> 
> Hug to you also.



Girls are doing well, thank you. They all started back to school on Thursday and seem to be happy with it so far 

How is your family doing? Marcus?


----------



## Shosh (Aug 17, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Girls are doing well, thank you. They all started back to school on Thursday and seem to be happy with it so far
> 
> How is your family doing? Marcus?



Your girls are so cute. I like their pics on your My Space page.

My family is wonderful. I worry about my father and I want to go and see him, but my family is dead against it.

I will see Marcus this week. He is my sunshine. I love him so much. His parents, my brother and sister in law get a little jokingly put out when I go to their house and just make a beeline for the baby.
They are moving to a new house next week.

On Wednesday I will travel to the city to the MS Society to hear the results of the neuro psychological testing that I had more than a week ago.

I know that there will be issues of concern, because I myself notice problems with my thinking and problem solving, and memory. As time goes on with this illness, especially when it progresses in your brain, it can effect all those processes.

You could not tell that by my posting here, but there are problems there.

I guess those issues will be discussed and strategies worked out to assist me in this regard.

Anyway.

I made a pact with my friend Tania that we are both going to swim at the beach this summer in December, so I am going to buy a few bathing suits this week. I shall be prepared.

I am scared about the thought of wearing a bathing suit in public because I have not done so for a long time, but we are going to do it. Come what may.



Susannah


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 17, 2008)

I bet you ace that new challenge Shoshie. You are a beautiful woman inside and so no worries 
Enjoy your day out - going to a beach or a pool?


----------



## Shosh (Aug 17, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I bet you ace that new challenge Shoshie. You are a beautiful woman inside and so no worries
> Enjoy your day out - going to a beach or a pool?




We are going to swim at the beach. I have not done so for years and years.

As a fat girl I was always scared of going to the beach, because here in Australia people can be very nasty to you if you are a big person. I have just been too afraid of copping verbal abuse from people so I just would not go.

I have been missing out on something so wonderful, the ocean, because of other people's prejudices.

It is interesting to note that apparently Australia recently overtook the USA in terms of being the worlds fattest nation, according to one survey, but that people in this country are still rabid fat haters.

Rabid fat haters.

I have been looking at the bathing suit thread here, and at all the hotties, and have some ideas about different suits that I might like.

Something cute and colorful perhaps.

Come what may I am swimming in the ocean this coming summer.

Shosh


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 17, 2008)

Shoshie~

I hope that all goes well with your visit to the MS Society.

It is difficult for me to think that Summer is in December in Australia. We are in the last third of summer here in Texas, though it feels more like late Autumn recently. We've been getting lots of rain for about two days and the temperatures are cool for this time of year.

I think you will have lots of fun at the beach. It is a 7 to 8 hour drive for us to the Texas coast. I have not been to the coast of Texas in years and it was 10 years ago when hubby and I saw the Californian coast with our friends.

~Punkin


----------



## Shosh (Aug 17, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Shoshie~
> 
> I hope that all goes well with your visit to the MS Society.
> 
> ...



Hi Ella,

Thanks for stopping by. Yes it is nearly springtime here. Summer is December, January and February here. February is probably the hottest month of the year.
I will experience my first summer in the country this year, and people tell me that it can be very very hot, even hotter than in the city.

Heat can be hard for people with MS. 

Texas must be a wonderful place. Like I said I imagine that everything in Texas would be larger than life.

I think I told you that I want to visit the Southfork Ranch, being that I am a huge fan of the tv show Dallas.

www.ultimatedallas.com


I have been to California and I especially loved San Francisco. I do not know that I could walk up Pacific Avenue now though. So steep.

I have been to Seattle and I also loved it. 

America is a great place, and hopefully I will be back for a visit before too long.

Shoshie


----------



## mimosa (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey Susannah

Just wanted to stop by to show you my love and support. I love you, my friend! *big hug


----------



## Shosh (Aug 18, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Hey Susannah
> 
> Just wanted to stop by to show you my love and support. I love you, my friend! *big hug



Well thank you my angel. You are very special to me here. I love our chats.

I almost didn't recognize you here in this neck of the woods though. You are usually over at the " Post your sexiest pics nekkid thread"

I am inspired by your beauty and your confidence.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

This is for you Shoshie:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> This is for you Shoshie:



That made me smile. Thank you so much Maria. How are you? I have seen that you like Mimosa have been posting some of your pics. Good for you. It is a wonderful confidence booster.


----------



## imfree (Aug 18, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Hey Susannah
> 
> Just wanted to stop by to show you my love and support. I love you, my friend! *big hug





Susannah said:


> Well thank you my angel. You are very special to me here. I love our chats.
> 
> I almost didn't recognize you here in this neck of the woods though. You are usually over at the " Post your sexiest pics nekkid thread"
> 
> I am inspired by your beauty and your confidence.



Verbal hugs to both of you whom I regard
most highly as kind people.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 18, 2008)

imfree said:


> Verbal hugs to both of you whom I regard
> most highly as kind people.



Thank you so much Edgar. You are also a kind and good person. How are you feeling? I know that it has not been easy for you either.

You have actually reminded me that I should pray more. I have been.

Prayer is helping me to feel a bit calmer and happier.

You could share a prayer right here if you would like Edgar.


----------



## imfree (Aug 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thank you so much Edgar. You are also a kind and good person. How are you feeling? I know that it has not been easy for you either.
> 
> You have actually reminded me that I should pray more. I have been.
> 
> ...



Thanks for asking, Shoshie. My legs are noticeably better
since the Veterans Administration has been sending a
home health nurse to help me with applying Dakins solution
to my legs and feet. She takes my vital signs, including my
blood oxygen saturation. Rena and I have had some great
discussions about oxygen saturation, carbon dioxide, and
breathing. I am actually learning to breathe more effectively.
I'm going for the mobility consult Monday. I still have mild 
discomfort in the feet and legs. The carpal tunnel numbness
and tingling in my left hand is decreasing. I had dinner at
Nancy's Sunday and made it up the hill to the door without
being too severely winded. Going down was still overwhelming.
All in all, I am mightily blessed.

Christian Prayer:
Dear God please bless, protect, and comfort my beloved
Dimensions friends. May my posts be as instrumental in
their life journey as theirs are in mine. They continue to
set me free. I pray and thank you in Jesus name, Lord.
Amen.


----------



## ekmanifest (Aug 18, 2008)

drop dead gorgeous - inside and out



Susannah said:


> View attachment 47871
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Aug 19, 2008)

imfree said:


> Thanks for asking, Shoshie. My legs are noticeably better
> since the Veterans Administration has been sending a
> home health nurse to help me with applying Dakins solution
> to my legs and feet. She takes my vital signs, including my
> ...



Thank you for that prayer.

I am glad that the Veteren's health nurse can come to your home to help you. Does that mean you are a veteren of war? 

The administration must still be helping vets decades after the fact, as well they should.

You made it up the hill. Yay! "Attach the stone of triumph" so says Homer Simpson.

Edgar I am having renovations to my bathroom soon. I have an old fashioned claw foot bath that I am finding it hard to get in and out of. My shower is above the bath.

They are just going to make it easier for me to use everything.

Be blessed.






ekmanifest said:


> drop dead gorgeous - inside and out



I know you are, but what am I ?:kiss2:

Thank you so much.


----------



## imfree (Aug 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thank you for that prayer.
> 
> I am glad that the Veteren's health nurse can come to your home to help you. Does that mean you are a veteren of war?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words, Shoshie. I enlisted in the Air Force just
as/after the Viet Nam War was ending/had ended(Dec 11, 1973).
I'm considered a Viet Nam War era vet with non-service connected
disability.My service was sufficient to qualify me for a disability 
pension, however.

I'm looking forward to improved safety that will result when my
bathroom modifications are done. Showering will be a lot easier,
too.

ElkManifest is right about you and you should just
accept her compliments. She is lovely and kind, 
too, maybe you two could just share the 
compliment LOL.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 19, 2008)

You are right I should accept a compliment. I find them easy to give but hard to accept.

Thank you EK.


----------



## Friday (Aug 19, 2008)

You are incredibly beautiful Shosh. The makeup is just a little gilding on the lily.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> That made me smile. Thank you so much Maria. How are you? I have seen that you like Mimosa have been posting some of your pics. Good for you. It is a wonderful confidence booster.



Hi Shoshie.... Posting my pictures is a good confidence booster indeed.... As far as everything else... I suffer day to day with my many different things... but that is life and I just move forward... I do the best I can. 

Prayers and hugs to you.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 19, 2008)

imfree said:


> Verbal hugs to both of you whom I regard
> most highly as kind people.



awww..:happy:Thanks, imfree. Likewise!:bow: *hugs


----------



## Mathias (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Susannah!

I really love the picture you posted of yourself ealier in the thread. Sorry I couldn't say so sooner.  I go back to college in 6 days. I'm excited as I've declared a major in communications and can't wait to get started. Hope you and your family are well!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 20, 2008)

Friday said:


> You are incredibly beautiful Shosh. The makeup is just a little gilding on the lily.



Thank you so much. So are you. I saw your pic.



mariac1966 said:


> Hi Shoshie.... Posting my pictures is a good confidence booster indeed.... As far as everything else... I suffer day to day with my many different things... but that is life and I just move forward... I do the best I can.
> 
> Prayers and hugs to you.



Thanks Maria. I am glad that Dims is a positive place for you.




MattS19 said:


> Hi Susannah!
> 
> I really love the picture you posted of yourself ealier in the thread. Sorry I couldn't say so sooner.  I go back to college in 6 days. I'm excited as I've declared a major in communications and can't wait to get started. Hope you and your family are well!



Thank you Angel. Good luck at college. Maybe you will major in BBW's there.
:kiss2: That is for you.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 20, 2008)

I am so tired tonight. I was at the MS Society today in the city where I had the follow up assessment to the neuro psychological tests that I had recently.

It was quite confronting and I did cry. I tried not to, but the tears would not stop coming. Big baby I am.

I have the results. The neuro psychologist wrote a clinical report that I will not see that will go to my neurologist and to my GP.

She also wrote a lay written report for me, that was shorter and has less clinical jargon.

I am still processing it all in my head. 

Anyway. I got to see my little muffin today, which was the best medicine.

My brother and went for a stroll with the baby in the pram and we stopped and had a coffee. Marcus had a babychino ( Just milk froth) 
I held him on my lap and could not stop kissing him and sucking his cheeks.

He is quite a chunky monkey now and I was only able to hold him for a short while, and then I had to ask my brother to take him, as holding him became hard.

I will talk more about the results when I have gotten my head around what they mean for me going forward.

Thanks Tina and all for allowing me to have this thread. It is helping me to cope with this whole process.


I am still struggling with whether or not I should get a tattoo, given they are forbidden. I really want one.
My brother told me that if I want one, he will pay for it.
I don't now.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 20, 2008)

Shoshie,
So sorry that trip was so difficult for you. It is good that you ended the day with your little nephew and brother. (((((((Shoshie))))))) I hope your day goes better for you today. Just remember, we are all here for you. 

~Punkin


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 20, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am so tired tonight. I was at the MS Society today in the city where I had the follow up assessment to the neuro psychological tests that I had recently.
> 
> It was quite confronting and I did cry. I tried not to, but the tears would not stop coming. Big baby I am.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that not everything went as good as you have hoped for. Glad you had the day with your family though 

About the tattoo.....would you regret NOT having one if you never did it? 
Someone offereng to pay for it...............wow, seems like a sign


----------



## Shosh (Aug 20, 2008)

For Caroline.

The thing with the tattoo is the whole religious angle. They are forbidden for Jews.
My brother does not follow religion and his partner is not Jewish so he doesn't care about the restriction. He has several tattoos, and he told me that he is getting another to acknowledge the birth of his son.

I do want one. I will have to keep thinking anout it.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 20, 2008)

I know my opinion is totally not asked for in regards to the tattoo, but I'm going to give it anyways. 

I'm technically a Catholic, and the last I heard, Catholics were pretty anti-tattoo. At least the really hardcore ones. But they're little old ladies, so... I guess that's not applicable.  My personal views are that the tattoos on my body do glorify God (I have a cross on my foot and am in the process of getting an angel on my back), so it's not like I'm getting satanic marks or random stuff that really doesn't mean anything. Therefore, he's gonna be a little bit more lenient with me when it comes to judgment. Well, when it comes to tattoos, at least.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 20, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> I know my opinion is totally not asked for in regards to the tattoo, but I'm going to give it anyways.
> 
> I'm technically a Catholic, and the last I heard, Catholics were pretty anti-tattoo. At least the really hardcore ones. But they're little old ladies, so... I guess that's not applicable.  My personal views are that the tattoos on my body do glorify God (I have a cross on my foot and am in the process of getting an angel on my back), so it's not like I'm getting satanic marks or random stuff that really doesn't mean anything. Therefore, he's gonna be a little bit more lenient with me when it comes to judgment. Well, when it comes to tattoos, at least.



Thanks for stopping by. Your opinion is always welcome. The prohibition on tattoos in Judaism is a pretty core edict. The Torah expressly forbids them.
I may talk to the rabbi and see what he says.
I am not as religious as some, but I do pray, and I fear that if I get a tattoo it will cut me off from my faith.
I will continue to think about it anyway.

In the meantime I can admire everyone else's tatts.

Thank you Allison.


----------



## Slamaga (Aug 20, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thanks for stopping by. Your opinion is always welcome. The prohibition on tattoos in Judaism is a pretty core edict. The Torah expressly forbids them.
> I may talk to the rabbi and see what he says.
> I am not as religious as some, but I do pray, and I fear that if I get a tattoo it will cut me off from my faith.
> I will continue to think about it anyway.
> ...



I'll share you my opinion as a laic who respects other's religions. Your faith is stronger than any single supposed wrong thing. Other person may give opinions but they must not interfer in your life's choices. The thing to consider is: do you really want that tattoo knowing that it may cause problems with your religion. As you said, the best solution I see, you already mentionned it. You can see your rabbi and tell him the situation. A comprehensive and logical person would see you respect your religion and the request for the tattoo is not an attempt to be against your religion.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 20, 2008)

Susannah said:


> For Caroline.
> 
> The thing with the tattoo is the whole religious angle. They are forbidden for Jews.
> My brother does not follow religion and his partner is not Jewish so he doesn't care about the restriction. He has several tattoos, and he told me that he is getting another to acknowledge the birth of his son.
> ...



Fairies always make me feel special...so thank you again 

As someone that is "only spiritual" now but used to be "religious", I can understand your quandry. I would worry, too........and I don't have any tattoos now so what can I really tell you about it all?
That being said, I think the guy that posted above me made a good point that if you could never really feel comfortable/happy with it for whatever reason, then maybe you shouldn't do it. Perhaps the counseling of a Rabbi could make a difference.
The advice seems sound......


----------



## Shosh (Aug 20, 2008)

Slamaga said:


> I'll share you my opinion as a laic who respects other's religions. Your faith is stronger than any single supposed wrong thing. Other person may give opinions but they must not interfer in your life's choices. The thing to consider is: do you really want that tattoo knowing that it may cause problems with your religion. As you said, the best solution I see, you already mentionned it. You can see your rabbi and tell him the situation. A comprehensive and logical person would see you respect your religion and the request for the tattoo is not an attempt to be against your religion.



Thank you. I personally don't see anything wrong with having a tattoo. In Judaism the idea is that you would be desecrating your G-d given body by marking it though.

I shall talk to the Rabbi and see what he says anyway.
I think I already know the answer though.


----------



## GenericGeek (Aug 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thank you. I personally don't see anything wrong with having a tattoo. In Judaism the idea is that you would be desecrating your G-d given body by marking it though.
> 
> I shall talk to the Rabbi and see what he says anyway.
> I think I already know the answer though.



It's interesting to me, what different spins different faiths put on things. My Tibetan lama (~teacher, hence ~rabbi) has a tattoo of one of the auspicious Buddhist symbols plainly visible on one hand; I suspect there are others. I once struck up an airplane conversation with a gentleman who had a beautiful Dharma Wheel tattoo on his shoulder; he laughed, and said, _"So, I guess you didn't think I was a sailor, then, huh?"_

To me, it is more a matter of one's intention than anything else. I have seen skin art that is genuinely beautiful and uplifting; I have seen skin art that is ugly and/or designed to offend.

And I once met a woman who was a Holocaust survivor. I don't know if she still bore the "Serial Number" the Nazis branded her with, or not. But if so, I'm confident that she knew that her survival transformed an act of desecration into a reminder, and a symbol of triumph...

(Finally, it strikes me as somewhat ironic that the act of tattooing is desecration, but lopping off a baby boy's foreskin is an offering to the Most High. _Oy! Go figure!_ ;-) )


----------



## Shosh (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks B for stopping by La Casa Del Shoshie.

You make some interesting points re tattoos also.

My Aunty who is 80 years old ( She is my mother's first cousin) lost her mother and younger brother in the holocaust. They perished, and she survived.

I also do not know how she would feel if she saw a tattoo on me. I would not want to upset her in any way.

Alice is wonderful. She is quite healthy and robust for her age, and she can talk the leg off a chair. It can be hard to get a word in edgewise.

I really am blessed to have a pretty good family.

Regarding my neuro psych test results. I was not given the official clinical report that will go to my neurologist and gp, because doctors here can be very secretive and guarded about the medical reports that they write for their patients.

Under the law I do not have an automatic right to view this report, but I can apply under the ' Freedom of information" act to view this report. This is an official request and it can take months to years to be granted.
The law is different in Australia.
As I said I was given a seperate lay written type report that is non clinical and not as comprehensive.

Some GP's will give out reports when asked. but not many.
The neurologist certainly will not.

Anyway. I am babysitting my older nephews tonight so that I can give my sister some time to herself.

We had fun as I lay in the bed with them before they went to sleep, and we sang songs and laughed together.
Twins are pretty special.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> she can talk the leg off a chair.



What a very unique saying!!!! I don't think I have ever heard it put that way! I like it


----------



## Shosh (Aug 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> What a very unique saying!!!! I don't think I have ever heard it put that way! I like it



Ha! That is because it is a very Australian expression.

I have a million more where that came from too. 

Maria have a wonderful day today sweetie.


----------



## southernfa (Aug 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Ha! That is because it is a very Australian expression.



It's also very true. Australians really can... 

On this side of the ditch it is "talk the hind leg off a donkey". I guess back in the old days we were a bit short of furniture.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 21, 2008)

southernfa said:


> It's also very true. Australians really can...
> 
> On this side of the ditch it is "talk the hind leg off a donkey". I guess back in the old days we were a bit short of furniture.



Bloody cheeky Kiwis.

How are you M?

I did get yours and many other PM's and I will respond, I am just finding it hard to keep up with them.

Is the situation with medical reports the same in New Zealand as it is in Australia? Namely you don't have the automatic right to view your medical records, and if you want to do so you have to apply to under the Freedom of Information act?

Thanks for stopping by.

Shoshie


----------



## southernfa (Aug 21, 2008)

In NZ, from memory, the consultant sends the full report to the GP who then discusses it with the patient. There is no restriction on full divulgence as far as I am aware. A public hospital will also send you a copy of the report. I don't know if it is a simplified one; the last one I saw was quite incomprehensible enough for me. 

Take care.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Shoshie.... I hope you have a wonderful day today!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 22, 2008)

Well I am in a world of pain tonight. I went to the city and had my first treatment on my face with the new Fraxel laser.
I look like a lil lobster right now. My face is very red and swollen. The sun and the elements can damage your skin over the years, hence I will be having up to four of these treatments over the next six months.
A numbing gel is applied to the face an hour before the laser is used.
The redness and swelling should subside over the next few days.

Anyway. Life is pretty bloody good despite it all.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 22, 2008)

(((((((((Shoshie)))))))) Feel better. :wubu:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 24, 2008)

Shoshie!

Ouch! I hope your face recovers soon. Would aloe vera gel help? I know it is good to apply to burns.

Hugs,
Punkin


----------



## Shosh (Aug 24, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> (((((((((Shoshie)))))))) Feel better. :wubu:



Thanks darlin!



Punkin1024 said:


> Shoshie!
> 
> Ouch! I hope your face recovers soon. Would aloe vera gel help? I know it is good to apply to burns.
> 
> ...



I have a special moisturiser that I have been told to apply. The swelling has gone down, and the redness is better already. I am just waiting for my face to start peeling now.
I will be having four treatments with the laser over the next six months.
Thanks Ella Boo.



mariac1966 said:


> Hi Shoshie.... I hope you have a wonderful day today!




Thanks Maria. You are a doll.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Aug 24, 2008)

I just wanted to come by and give you some hugs! ((((((HUGS)))))))))
Thinking of you!!!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 24, 2008)

Tori DeLuca said:


> I just wanted to come by and give you some hugs! ((((((HUGS)))))))))
> Thinking of you!!!



Thanks darlin!

How are you? Your babies? Your big baby at college?

Thanks for stopping by Tori. You are always welcome.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Aug 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thanks darlin!
> 
> How are you? Your babies? Your big baby at college?
> 
> Thanks for stopping by Tori. You are always welcome.



Yeah, its been a rough week. My mother in law had to have emergency triple bypass surgery, I was battling bronchitis (won!) and my baby left for college Wednesday. The rest of the brood is doing good. Working hard in school. The little one is walking and will be celebrating her first birthday Sept 6. 
I am pretty much fully recovered from my horrid yet life saving surgery last year. Its been a rocky road but hey, I like ice cream *wink*
I just wanted to come by and see how my beautiful friend was doing. You are such a shining example of a human being Shoshie! I think you are awesome
*hugz* and have a fantastic week!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 24, 2008)

Tori DeLuca said:


> Yeah, its been a rough week. My mother in law had to have emergency triple bypass surgery, I was battling bronchitis (won!) and my baby left for college Wednesday. The rest of the brood is doing good. Working hard in school. The little one is walking and will be celebrating her first birthday Sept 6.
> I am pretty much fully recovered from my horrid yet life saving surgery last year. Its been a rocky road but hey, I like ice cream *wink*
> I just wanted to come by and see how my beautiful friend was doing. You are such a shining example of a human being Shoshie! I think you are awesome
> *hugz* and have a fantastic week!



Isn't it amazing what surgeons can do now when performing bypass surgery? They are incredible. They deserve every penny that they get in my book.

I hope that your mother in law will recover speedily.

Sorry to hear you have also been sick. You probably work so hard that you have been run down also. You need a vacation perhaps?

I just think it is perfect that you have five children. You do not see that so much these days.
I am fourth in a family of seven children.

Here is a lil birthday wish for your baby.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 24, 2008)

*Soshieboo, I have a couple of questions for you. If you still don't feel like answering them, just say so and I will understand. No problem.*



Susannah said:


> I am so tired tonight. I was at the MS Society today in the city where I had the follow up assessment to the neuro psychological tests that I had recently.
> 
> It was quite confronting and I did cry. I tried not to, but the tears would not stop coming. Big baby I am.
> 
> ...



*Second question, why are you having to have laser treatments to your face? (I assume they are a kind of facial peel.) Your skin looked pretty good in all your pictures. Did you spend time out in the sun when you were younger?*


----------



## Shosh (Aug 24, 2008)

moore2me said:


> *Soshieboo, I have a couple of questions for you. If you still don't feel like answering them, just say so and I will understand. No problem.*
> 
> 
> My sister Rebecca has the copy of the neuro psych assessment that I was given. My family are wanting to read the report so that they can get an understanding about what it means.
> ...




I am having the Fraxel laser treatment to my face as I have some marks on my face, and uneven skin tone. I want to be able to wear less foundation and less makeup in general. I feel that I have to cover up these imperfections with make up.
Having laser treatment will even out my skin tone and improve these imperfections to where I will feel a little more confident.

You can always ask me any questions Cookie.

I will get back to you re the test results.


----------



## southernfa (Aug 26, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Bloody cheeky Kiwis.
> 
> Shoshie



Here's another Australian witticism but I hadn't heard this one until it came from a Sydney-sider yesterday: "As much use as a chocolate teapot". And he wasn't talking about me!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 26, 2008)

southernfa said:


> Here's another Australian witticism but I hadn't heard this one until it came from a Sydney-sider yesterday: "As much use as a chocolate teapot". And he wasn't talking about me!




Yes I have heard that one. There is another funny Australian saying in the same vein as that, but it is a lil rude, and I don't want to offend anybody.


----------



## Friday (Aug 27, 2008)

Ouch! Hope it's feeling better now. Hope you're having a loverly week.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 27, 2008)

Friday said:


> Ouch! Hope it's feeling better now. Hope you're having a loverly week.



Hi. I was thinking about you only this morning actually, wondering where you have been.

Glad you are back.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi All,

Today my social worker from the MS Society came to my home for a coffee and a catch up. She is wonderful.

Apparently Castlemaine the town I live in has a population of 9,000 people.

There are 20 people living in the town that have Multiple Sclerosis.

I hit the jackpot, I tell you. If only it was loot and not this disease.

My neuro psych test results. A mixed bag. Deborah you wanted to hear them.

There is no question that the progression of the disease in my brain especially is effecting my cognitive function.

Point form always works best for me.

My noted strengths as per the report

* General intellectual skills

* Vocabulary

* Social and communication skills ( Although I am finding communicating with non family harder as time goes on)

* Simple attention span


My Noted Weaknesses as per the testing, and the report I was given

* Speed of thinking - I am having difficulty with my short term memory, and retrieving information from my brain when I need to. What once came instantly and easily takes a while now.
This is most certainly due to the disease damaging my nerve pathways, and hence the messages take longer to get through.


* Complex attention and concentration-

I now have difficulty concentrating for extended periods of time, and I find it difficult to stop my mind from wandering when others are talking to me.
I cant watch movies really anymore for extended periods, as my brain just cannot focus on it or allow it.
It took me a long time to recognize that this is not my fault, but it is the disease process.


*Planning, organizing, problem solving and self monitoring

I am having difficulties with organizing my day, and remembering everything like I used to.
I am finding that I no longer have the confidence to speak to outside people and organize things as I used to. I get overwhemed and stressed and find it hard to cope.
My sister does all of that stuff for me now.

* Memory and learning

Some information becomes confused in memory, leading to mistakes in recall.
Forgetting required tasks.

* Other stuff too


Add to the mix that my mobilty is slowly getting worse. I told the social worker that I may give in and allow myself to get a scooter. I am eligible for a government grant that will pay for it.

Yesterday when I was out walking with my brother and the baby, I could not keep up, and I was exhausted when we returned home, to the point that I could not think straight.
I have been resisting getting a scooter as I feel that it may stigmatize me as being disabled. I may need it.
I just want a cute one.


We discussed the idea of me doing some volunteer work when I am feeling up to it. I think that I will be able to cope with that as long as I am able to do set tasks in my own time. One of the difficulties I am now having is that I can no longer seem to do tasks in a set time like I had to before when I was working. My thinking gets easily confused and I get stressed and overwhelmed.

To see me post here one would never know that I am having these difficulties. I guess it is because I can think about what I want to say and take my time and type it.

I dread people asking me what I did yesterday now, because my memory is getting pretty bad, it takes a while for me to recall the information that they want. It is embarassing, but I have no control over it.

My hope is that the interferon that I am injecting three times a week will slow down the progression of the disease. I just do not know though. I hope that it will buy me time, until a better treatment is available.

Anyway my friends lovingly call me The Grinch, ala " The Grinch that stole christmas". I can be silly and feel sorry for myself and be grumpy at times.

Life is pretty good though in general. 

Love

The Grinch.

View attachment grinch_l.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 28, 2008)

You are not a Grinch, Shoshie.... Anyone who has an illness or progressive disease often gets depressed over their situation and condition... With all the things I have wrong with me, I certainly do get depressed from time to time....

But I have to stop and remind myself that no matter how bad things are for me, there is always someone who is worse.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 28, 2008)

Shoshie~

We love you and we'll be here for you. At least this forum can help "jog" your memory because it is like a live journal. 

Hugs,
Punkin


----------



## Shosh (Aug 28, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Shoshie~
> 
> We love you and we'll be here for you. At least this forum can help "jog" your memory because it is like a live journal.
> 
> ...




Thanks Ella and Maria.

The interesting thing with MS is that long term memory is generally not affected. Short term memory is generally affected. They do not know why. 

Many of the symptoms in MS are silent, in that we can feel it in our bodies but others cannot see it, namely fatigue and numbness, and thinking and cognitive problems.
It is now becoming evident to others that I am unwell with this illness as it can be seen in my gait etc. My walking is pretty wobbly.

Anyway. I am so excited because the first day of Spring here is September 
1st! Woo Hoo! Bye bye winter.

Susannah


----------



## moore2me (Aug 28, 2008)

*Soshieboo, You are very brave. I admire the progress you have made as evidenced in these boards. Do not fear what is ahead. You can handle what comes. The future is liveable, it is survivable, and do not despair. This report sounds almost exactly like my life to date. We are a mirror image and I have had the disease longer than you have. We may move two steps forward, one back, two steps forward, three to the side, two steps forward, fall down, two steps forward, one back, get on scooter. . . repeat.*



Susannah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my social worker from the MS Society came to my home for a coffee and a catch up. She is wonderful.
> 
> ...



*Now all you have to do is change your image from a grinch to a wench and we can keep moving.*


*P.S. One of my hardest things to take is that I am having some small hand tremors and hand weakness. The hand tremors are very slight, most people would not even notice them. The problem is I having been painting and drawing all of my life. I painted in oils and acrylics and if I do say so myself, was actually pretty good. Now, I am just mediocore. I have lost my appetite to paint seeing that my skills have declined. I still have a lot of my old pictures hanging on the walls, but I have not painted much in years - I don't like the results. But, God gave me that gift for years and I am thankful the loan. *


----------



## LalaCity (Aug 28, 2008)

Anything that I could say has pretty much already been said about how much you are loved and appreciated here...just adding myself to the great big cyber group hug!


----------



## southernfa (Aug 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Add to the mix that my mobilty is slowly getting worse. I told the social worker that I may give in and allow myself to get a scooter. I am eligible for a government grant that will pay for it.
> 
> Yesterday when I was out walking with my brother and the baby, I could not keep up, and I was exhausted when we returned home, to the point that I could not think straight.
> I have been resisting getting a scooter as I feel that it may stigmatize me as being disabled. I may need it.
> I just want a cute one.



Scooters are cool! Just make sure you get a powerful one! Not one of those dinky 3-wheelers. Metallic cherry paint, mag wheels, horn, lights, seatbelt, armrests; it's like having your own private sports car with zero carbon emissions!
When Dad used to get lost on account of the Alzheimers, I would go retrieve his scooter from where ever he had ended up; several times the local Police station :blush:
You can get up a fair speed on one of those things, it's a lot of fun. 
And providing you live in a reasonably flat area (Australia is flat isn't it? Or is that just the nightlife  ) the range is impressive as well. Castlemaine will be in the palm of your hand...

NB: Go for a genuine USA-built Auriga if you can get enough funding, not one of the Chinese clones.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Add to the mix that my mobilty is slowly getting worse. I told the social worker that I may give in and allow myself to get a scooter. I am eligible for a government grant that will pay for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Aug 28, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Anything that I could say has pretty much already been said about how much you are loved and appreciated here...just adding myself to the great big cyber group hug!



Thank you so much for that.



southernfa said:


> Scooters are cool! Just make sure you get a powerful one! Not one of those dinky 3-wheelers. Metallic cherry paint, mag wheels, horn, lights, seatbelt, armrests; it's like having your own private sports car with zero carbon emissions!
> When Dad used to get lost on account of the Alzheimers, I would go retrieve his scooter from where ever he had ended up; several times the local Police station :blush:
> You can get up a fair speed on one of those things, it's a lot of fun.
> And providing you live in a reasonably flat area (Australia is flat isn't it? Or is that just the nightlife  ) the range is impressive as well. Castlemaine will be in the palm of your hand...
> ...



Thanks M. Part of the whole issue for me resisting getting one, was the look of them, and that I am a young woman.
One of the locals here suggested that I commission a local artist to paint a wonderful design on the fibreglass part of the scooter, kind of like the hand painted and designed canes that I have.
I can deal with that, as I have some wonderful ideas for designs that would look very exotic and funky. The scooter has to look cute.

I was at the hospital today and I spoke with the occupational therapist. She is going to apply for the funding right away.

Australia is reasonably flat, although parts of the town I live in are pretty hilly.

I should be able to get at least $5,000 dollars in funding, and that is only from one organization. I am able to get additional funding from a few more government organizations also.
I will get a four wheeler, and the best brand that I can get.

Thanks Southern.








I have a power chair of my own! It's navy blue. It's the best thing I own and it makes getting arouns my campus a breeze, so long as I plan out my route beforehand. Jut thought I'd offer my $.02. [/QUOTE]

Thanks Matty. How is college going?

Big hug


----------



## Shosh (Aug 29, 2008)

Deborah,

We are a mirror image in a lot of ways. We are at different stages of the disease, and have had it for a different amount of time, however it is comforting to know that the deficits we are experiencing are as a result of the disease. It is not us, and it is beyond our control.

I was nodding my head to everything you wrote just now. I am experiencing all of those cognitive deficits.

Deborah I cannot recall if you have shared your story here about your own journey with MS. I will have to re read this thread to see if you have.

I believe I have had the disease since my early twenties, and I am 38 now.

Cookie I have had to take notes on what you just wrote so that I could respond here. I would not remember otherwise. True!
You also do the quote system differently when you post, so I don't have what you wrote just in front of me to respond to it.

Anyway you are right regarding the scooter for long trips as opposed to the cane. My trip out with my brother wrecked me, and I was probably at risk for a fall as I was exhausted and that is when my body listens to instructions even less. The nerves get frazzled.

Deborah I have not had hand tremors as yet. My muscles often twitch though.

It must have been a kick in the guts for you to have to stop painting. Our hobbies bring us happiness, and to lose your skill and ability in that area must have made you feel awful.
At least you can still appreciate art, and possibly go and view it at a gallery.

Is there an art gallery in Little Rock?

Go to Paris and tour The Louvre instead.

I am thankful to have you as a friend here Deborah. It feels like I am not the only little lost bunny in the woods.

You are right, a day at a time and life will go on as it always has.

Waving at you. ( No Hugs )

Shoshieboo


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 29, 2008)

Well the wait is over. I finally got the results from the MRI which turned up zilch. Then in some sort of doctor's scrawl there's something at the end of his comments about circulation. I'm guessing he believes the temporary numbness is a circulation problem. I've had no other incidents since then. The incidents seem few and far between. Today I'm thinking of having a regular ice coffee instead of decaf to see what happens.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


>



Thank you Maria.



LillyBBBW said:


> Well the wait is over. I finally got the results from the MRI which turned up zilch. Then in some sort of doctor's scrawl there's something at the end of his comments about circulation. I'm guessing he believes the temporary numbness is a circulation problem. I've had no other incidents since then. The incidents seem few and far between. Today I'm thinking of having a regular ice coffee instead of decaf to see what happens.




Well Lilly I am relieved that nothing showed up on the MRI scan, and that we wont have to be giving you admittance to this horrible club, but meanwhile that does not solve the mystery of the numbness, now does it?

I guess you can't do anything else for now, except to keep an eye on it, and follow it up it further should it get worse.

I wish you stirling health my dear.


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 30, 2008)

Just wanted to say hello, and hope you are having a nice weekend


----------



## Shosh (Aug 30, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Just wanted to say hello, and hope you are having a nice weekend




How nice. Thankyou for popping by. You are always welcome.


I just got home from a fun evening out. I went to a social club function and we ate at a Chinese restaurant. I laughed and had fun, and met some nice new people.
I had a fried icecream too. So yummy. 
I think with spring just around the corner and the warmer weather coming I hope to get out more and enjoy life to the max.


Susannah


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 30, 2008)

That's the perfect attitude to have Shosh 


I just love Chinese food


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I think with spring just around the corner and the warmer weather coming I hope to get out more and enjoy life to the max.
> 
> 
> Susannah




That's a good attitude!!


----------



## moore2me (Sep 7, 2008)

Has anyone noticed that Susannah has not posted in about a week? I miss her frank and candid outlook on life and her glimpse of life half way around the world. My little universe seems a more mundane without listening and talking to Soshieboo and hearing about Marcus and the twins. 

I really would like to hear from her again and continue to read her posts in this or other Forums here in DIMS . . . . .


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 7, 2008)

I've noticed her absence as well M2M. Does anyone know of her whereabouts and how she is doing?

~Punkin


----------



## imfree (Sep 8, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> I've noticed her absence as well M2M. Does anyone know of her whereabouts and how she is doing?
> 
> ~Punkin



I'm concerned, too, and haven't seen
her in a while. Shoshie, are you OK???


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have also noticed this and wondered if anyone else knew of her whereabouts. 

I think we should set up some kind of system with emergency contact info in case someone goes missing. With so many people on here that are living alone it might be a good idea.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 8, 2008)

Does anyone know how to contact her off the boards? I sure miss her, and I hope she's okay. *biting her nails in worry*


----------



## southernfa (Sep 8, 2008)

I believe she felt she was spending too much time at Dims and needed to take some time off the boards. There was no reason to worry a week ago and I doubt anything disastrous has happened since.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 8, 2008)

I can send her a Pm on my space - she left me a comment there a day or so ago so I'm sure she is okay

I will let her know she is being missed 


Edit: She's logged into myspace today- so she must be okay- just not on the forums


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you SouthernFA and GEF for letting us know that Shoshie is okay.

~Punkin


----------



## imfree (Sep 15, 2008)

Shoshie, your welcome back is right here, waiting.
Your presence is missed.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you everybody for thinking of me. You all mean a lot to me too.

I have been preparing myself spiritually for Yom Tov.

I will spend it in the city with family and friends. It is fast approaching.

I am well. I will soon start to work in a voluntary capacity possibly eight hours a week doing admin type work for a local community organization.

I think it will be good for me to be in a work environment again and be around others, although I will not have the same responsibilities that I had before when I could still physically cope with it.

They will give me set tasks to do, and I will be able to complete those tasks in my own time, which I will be able to manage.

In other news I am looking for a dress to wear to my brother's wedding next February. 
February is the hottest month of the year in Australia, so it will have to be a summery type dress. All I know right now is that black suits me best. As for the design of it, I have no idea. I have to start looking.

My darling Marcus continues to delight the whole family, and have such a hold on our hearts.
Here is is sitting on Daddy's lap playing his ukelele.

View attachment l_31cf23dc7941ffaa05cfbf22f5d5f6fa.jpg



Love to all.

Shosh


----------



## southernfa (Sep 15, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thank you everybody for thinking of me. You all mean a lot to me too.
> 
> I have been preparing myself spiritually for Yom Tov.
> 
> ...



Hi Susannah
Good for you and good to hear from you again. How did you get on with the scooter?


----------



## Shosh (Sep 15, 2008)

southernfa said:


> Hi Susannah
> Good for you and good to hear from you again. How did you get on with the scooter?



I am supposed to be having an appointment with my occupational therapist this Thursday to talk about a scooter.

I do not know though. I think I would prefer to be less conspicuous and to have a car, even though I cannot afford one right now.
I don't think I am psychologically ready for this as yet.

I may cancel the appointment, and just press on with it as best I can.

Thanks M.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 15, 2008)

The sound of the shofar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZz64qMX4j0


----------



## Friday (Sep 15, 2008)

Shosh, I am sorry to hear that things have been rockier than usual.

Get the scooter dear, while the funding is available. You needn't use it except if and when you feel like it, but it would be there when you wanted it. I was going to get you some good old fashioned fuzzy dice for the rear view mirror. I have no idea what the fuzzy dice are meant to represent, but all the hot rides have them. D's had a pair on his dresser waiting for the Camaro to be done for oh...5 years now. :happy:

I can so see you in a sexy little black sundress with maybe some white applique lacework around the neckline and on the bodice. With a parasol to keep the sun off of course. This one is backwards, but cute!






This one too...






and this...






I got them all off this page...

http://www.like.com/all/black_and_white_sundress?SID=GOO&CID=GBWOM58891886273d606a

Chin up kid, and know that there are many here who love you.


----------



## imfree (Sep 15, 2008)

(((Shoshie))), Mmmmmmm, it's so very good
to see you! Think hard and well about the
scooter. I don't have mine yet, but the guy
at the mobility company for the bathroom is
a vet, too, and he is trying to get me funding
for a complete vehicle with lift.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome back Shoshie! I have to agree with the others about the scooter. If funding is available to get one right now, please do so. I don't know how Australian government is with funding medical related equipment, but the United States medicare program keeps changing. I know of a few people that have qualified for a motorized wheelchair that got one, even though they rarely use it. It is good to have one there when you need it as opposed to needing it and having to wait to get one.

Okay, on a different note...What is Yom Tov?

Hugs,

Punkin


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 16, 2008)

OOoOooO I think those dresses would look fantastic on you Shoshie!! 

And I'm very happy to hear about your job....I think that will go a long way to making you feel needed and not-so-depressed. I suspect you are like myself and "need to be needed".


----------



## Shosh (Sep 16, 2008)

Friday said:


> Shosh, I am sorry to hear that things have been rockier than usual.
> 
> Get the scooter dear, while the funding is available. You needn't use it except if and when you feel like it, but it would be there when you wanted it. I was going to get you some good old fashioned fuzzy dice for the rear view mirror. I have no idea what the fuzzy dice are meant to represent, but all the hot rides have them. D's had a pair on his dresser waiting for the Camaro to be done for oh...5 years now. :happy:
> 
> ...



Thank you S! I love the first dress the best I think. Thanks for finding those for me.
It is funny that you should mention the fluffy dice, because I was just thinking how I want to get some of those just the other day, but I cannot find them anywhere here. They are so fun!

Thanks for thinking of me.





imfree said:


> (((Shoshie))), Mmmmmmm, it's so very good
> to see you! Think hard and well about the
> scooter. I don't have mine yet, but the guy
> at the mobility company for the bathroom is
> ...



Thanks Edgar. I will think about the scooter. I think Friday is right in that I do not have to use it all the time, and I could just have it there for when I need it.
When will your powerchair arrive?

All my best to you.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OOoOooO I think those dresses would look fantastic on you Shoshie!!
> 
> And I'm very happy to hear about your job....I think that will go a long way to making you feel needed and not-so-depressed. I suspect you are like myself and "need to be needed".




Hi Caroline. I think you are also right. I need to be around others again, and be laughing and having fun.
Thanks for your messages on MySpace.

Ella How are you? I was thinking about you during Hurricane Ike, hoping that you were all ok.
Is Abilene near Houston? I really must check my Texas map.
Anyway hugs to you.

Yom Tov are the Jewish high holydays, Rosh Hashana and Yom Kippur.
We dip apples in honey to symbolize a sweet new year.

Love to all.


----------



## imfree (Sep 16, 2008)

Mine should be here in the next week or so. It could be 
some time before I get it because of having to wait for
funding for a vehicle.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 16, 2008)

imfree said:


> Mine should be here in the next week or so. It could be
> some time before I get it because of having to wait for
> funding for a vehicle.



I hope that funding comes through soon for you Edgar. You are not going to drive like a maniac in it though are you?


----------



## imfree (Sep 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I hope that funding comes through soon for you Edgar. You are not going to drive like a maniac in it though are you?



I dunno........with a pair of 1300 watt motors and batteries
that can do 24 volts at 1000 amps under me, I could be
tempted, but with my regard for the safety of others and 
the top speed of 7 mph, I should be OK. LOL


----------



## moore2me (Sep 16, 2008)

Susannah who? 

View attachment SHOSHIE2.jpg


----------



## Friday (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok, I've got you covered on the fuzzy dice. I'll find a nice pair and PM you for a mailing address.

Did you get the dress?


----------



## Shosh (Sep 18, 2008)

Friday said:


> Ok, I've got you covered on the fuzzy dice. I'll find a nice pair and PM you for a mailing address.
> 
> Did you get the dress?



Thanks S. You are a doll.

I have not bought the dress yet, but I will.

I was so stressed tonight after vowing to be happy and positive and really setting my mind to that aim.

My sister's twin sons just upset me so much. They were screaming in the back of the car and spitting at me. Just awful.

It sounds terrible but I just don't want to be around them when they are doing stuff like that.

Ok Susannah set your mind back to being positive again. I can do it.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thanks S. You are a doll.
> 
> I have not bought the dress yet, but I will.
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness! I think those twins would unsettle anybody. Did they get reprimanded for the spitting, 'cause that's just wrong! I hope your day goes better for you today. 

Hugs!

~Punkin


----------



## moore2me (Sep 18, 2008)

Having boys spitting at an adult is not excusable. This is something IMHO that requires corporal punishment - a smack at least. In today's world of infectious diseases that live in body fluids, spitting on people could be a form of assault. In the real world, this could get the shit beat out of the lads or get them killed by a person who doesn't understand their "childish pranks". Their mom needs to wake up and smell the coffee before these boys end up in the pen.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 20, 2008)

View attachment phpFej5znAM.jpg



This is the party that I am going to tonight. It should be fun, although disco is not my favorite style of music. I think I might just get loaded and pick up a nice man and make a general disgrace of myself instead.

I am feeling good tonight.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 20, 2008)

Well I went to the disco extravaganza. People wore the most amazing costumes I had ever seen.

We danced the bus stop, disco inferno and a million other disco tunes.

A guy kissed me, but it was not good for me, as he was a slobberer.

I cant seem to tolerate alcohol too well these days, so that was not good either.

I only stayed for three hours.

It was fun, I was glad to get home to the peace and quiet of my home though.

I am getting to be such a quiet living homebody. I must be getting old.

Does anybody else like the peace and quiet of their home?


----------



## imfree (Sep 20, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Well I went to the disco extravaganza................
> snipped.............................................................................................
> 
> It was fun, I was glad to get home to the peace and quiet of my home though.
> ...



While it is a real treat for me to get out and be with people,
I do really love the peace and quiet of home, as well.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 21, 2008)

I like getting out to a party, but just every now and then. I am a homebody. I love being surrounded by things that are familiar. More often, than not, we have friends over to our house to visit, rather than going over to their places. Some people I know have said they'd go nuts being home all day, but I'm just the opposite - I love being home! I can always find something to do at home or I can do nothing - whatever I choose! 

Anyway, glad you had a nice time Shoshie! 

~Punkin


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

imfree said:


> While it is a real treat for me to get out and be with people,
> I do really love the peace and quiet of home, as well.



I love going out, but I do love the serenity of being at home also. I like having friends over to my home also.

Edgar thanks for stopping by my little online home here.

What refreshments can I serve you?



Punkin1024 said:


> I like getting out to a party, but just every now and then. I am a homebody. I love being surrounded by things that are familiar. More often, than not, we have friends over to our house to visit, rather than going over to their places. Some people I know have said they'd go nuts being home all day, but I'm just the opposite - I love being home! I can always find something to do at home or I can do nothing - whatever I choose!
> 
> Anyway, glad you had a nice time Shoshie!
> 
> ~Punkin




Thanks Ella. I am sure you would make a wonderful hostess.

I like to have people over to my home. Soon I will host a dinner party for several new friends that I have made here.

I like to go out, but I am not a huge fan of noisy places. It kind of sets me on edge.

When I come to the US for a visit, you may just find me on your doorstep knockin on your door to come in.

Thanks for stopping by.

Love to you

Shoshie Bug


----------



## imfree (Sep 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I love going out, but I do love the serenity of being at home also. I like having friends over to my home also.
> 
> Edgar thanks for stopping by my little online home here.
> 
> ...



Thanks Shoshie, a mug of heavily iced water will be
fine, if this is breakfast, however, it will take 3 cups
of coffee to wake me up.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

missaf said:


> I love my messy house. It's a shelter from the outside. I was cleaning up until I went to the hospital, but I was also packing, so my mess, it a comforting mess
> 
> I loved my hospital bed and view, but my bed and couch are much more relaxing!



I think that you may recover quicker in your own home anyway, because one is always more at ease and happier in their own home.
I find it very hard to sleep anywhere other than my own bed these days.
When I have to travel to the city I just turn around and make the train journey home again, rather than staying elsewhere overnight. I just need my own familiar space.



imfree said:


> Thanks Shoshie, a mug of heavily iced water will be
> fine, if this is breakfast, however, it will take 3 cups
> of coffee to wake me up.




Coming right up.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

I have started working out again. It is quite hilarious as I am shakey on my feet and it is a funny sight to see.

I am not exercising to lose weight, but just to try to strengthen my muscles and my body, and for the psychological benefits of it.
I am doing exercise dvd's and it is very convienient, as I can do it in the privacy of my own home, and it is not costing me anything. My sister burned a whole lot of programs onto dvd for me.

Should be fun.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

View attachment mccoffeelover0906.gif



Here is a coffee for all of my friends stopping by here. Enjoy.


----------



## southernfa (Sep 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have started working out again. It is quite hilarious as I am shakey on my feet and it is a funny sight to see.



At least you've got an excuse! The local gym has about 8 steps at the front door. I'm fine going in but I have to hold the rail coming out...

Actually, the most embarrassing exercise experience was years ago when I was swimming and I used to go to the same pool as the Warriors rugby league team. One day as fate would have it, the only lane free was the one right next to these walking mountains. They were having the time of their lives running up and down their lane in a circuit. This set up quite a current.

Not only did it take me, at full power, twice as long to swim "upstream" as "downstream" but when I got to the end, the whirlpool effect from their exertions would push me sideways, under the divider and into the next lane where the little old ladies were.

Sheesh! :blush:


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

View attachment frankel-06.jpg



The Auckland Warriors. My team is the South Sydney Rabbitohs in the NRL, but nevermind.

View attachment 89762-004-B39642AE.jpg


The mighty New Zealand All Blacks performing a pre game Haka.


----------



## southernfa (Sep 21, 2008)

No helmets, no padding, just sweat, muscle and breaking bones...



Susannah said:


> The mighty New Zealand All Blacks performing a pre game Haka.



Yep, the best team in the world to have not won the World Cup in 20 years. Not that I would say that to their faces 

Years ago, one of them, Norm Hewitt, played on with a broken arm. Our then oh-so-PC Minister of Sport and Recreation castigated him for setting a bad example to youth :doh:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have started working out again. It is quite hilarious as I am shakey on my feet and it is a funny sight to see.
> 
> I am not exercising to lose weight, but just to try to strengthen my muscles and my body, and for the psychological benefits of it.
> I am doing exercise dvd's and it is very convienient, as I can do it in the privacy of my own home, and it is not costing me anything. My sister burned a whole lot of programs onto dvd for me.
> ...



Good for you, Shosh. Perhaps your doctor can refer you to an exercise specialist? They should be able to give you a game plan to take home that will give you the most benefit and the least chance of injury with your MS in mind.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Good for you, Shosh. Perhaps your doctor can refer you to an exercise specialist? They should be able to give you a game plan to take home that will give you the most benefit and the least chance of injury with your MS in mind.




Hi Shannon. Thanks for stopping by.

The physiotherapist suggested that I look at taking up swimming. I have a bit of a psychological aversion to swimming in a public pool though. Children use it like a toilet and people have all kinds of coughs and colds, and there is just not enough chemicals in the world that they put into those pools to make me go to a public one.

I am just taking it very easy with the Leslie Sansone DVD's, just doing what I can manage.

On another note the county just sent around their home domestic help service to talk to me about having a person come weekly to do cleaning and home maintenance work.

Guess how much they are charging me for the maid service? Two dollars an hour! It is subsidized by the state.

Oh well if I have to have this illness, I may as well be entitled to a cheap domestic service. 

I am pretty lucky to live here.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi Shannon. Thanks for stopping by.
> 
> The physiotherapist suggested that I look at taking up swimming. I have a bit of a psychological aversion to swimming in a public pool though. Children use it like a toilet and people have all kinds of coughs and colds, and there is just not enough chemicals in the world that they put into those pools to make me go to a public one.



Blech, I don't blame ya for that one!



> I am just taking it very easy with the Leslie Sansone DVD's, just doing what I can manage.
> 
> On another note the county just sent around their home domestic help service to talk to me about having a person come weekly to do cleaning and home maintenance work.
> 
> ...



It does sound like you are pretty well taken care of. Quite the opposite of here. Even if you have good health insurance, major illness equals jumping through hoops to qualify for benefits and a lot of times, bankruptcy. The state of health care in this country is deplorable.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Blech, I don't blame ya for that one!
> 
> 
> 
> It does sound like you are pretty well taken care of. Quite the opposite of here. Even if you have good health insurance, major illness equals jumping through hoops to qualify for benefits and a lot of times, bankruptcy. The state of health care in this country is deplorable.



Yes I feel terrible for many of my friends that also have MS and live in the United States. Some of them have been waiting for their disability payments for a few years, and they have still not come through. I do not know how people cope in that situation.

The town that I live in has also got some very nice new houses that are owned by the government that you can apply to rent.
They told me today that I would be able to rent one of these properties if I put my name on the waiting list. It shouldn't take too long to come up either given my circumstances.
The rent is also heavily subsidized.
Well I shouldn't feel guilty about using these services as I paid my taxes for a very long time when I was still working.

Anyway my sincere hope is that with a change of administration access to healthcare and many other things will improve for Americans.

You all just have to choose the right team! Having said that politicians have been known to break their promises once elected.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 22, 2008)

Does that picture motivate you to be the high school slut or what? Shees!


----------



## moore2me (Sep 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I like to go out, but I am not a huge fan of noisy places. It kind of sets me on edge.
> 
> Shoshie Bug



*
Dear Shoshie, I have the same problem as well with noise. I think what is happening is sensory overload. The MS has destroyed some of the channels that sound information is processed by the brain. So there is limited amount of sound processing capability left. When loud music, TV, a movie, just someone continually talking, or a baby crying - it completely absorbs all my attention. You ask me a question and I have great difficulty understanding what you are saying when the TV is distracting me, or a baby is crying. I try to tell people that it's one at a time. The line forms on the left.*




southernfa said:


> No helmets, no padding, just sweat, muscle and breaking bones...
> 
> Yep, the best team in the world to have not won the World Cup in 20 years. Not that I would say that to their faces
> 
> Years ago, one of them, Norm Hewitt, played on with a broken arm. Our then oh-so-PC Minister of Sport and Recreation castigated him for setting a bad example to youth :doh:




*Southernfa, I remeber have some heated arguments when the Beijing Olympics were going on that there were some sports women should not play. I mentioned rugby with men as one of the sports that were too tough for women. A few women disagree with me. I don't think they trying understood the brutality of a rugby game or the men who play it. You describe it very well.

The reason I know, there was a hugh mountain of a young man at my old office who played on a local rugby team. He was similar is size and appearance to Hulk Hogan. Anyway, after a weekend game, he would come back to work black & blue, limping, sore, muscles torn or strained, and sometimes could barely walk. I figured that if a sport could do that to a warrior like my co-worker it was no place for girls.*


----------



## mergirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am supposed to be having an appointment with my occupational therapist this Thursday to talk about a scooter.
> 
> I do not know though. I think I would prefer to be less conspicuous and to have a car, even though I cannot afford one right now.
> I don't think I am psychologically ready for this as yet.
> ...


They have something over here if you are on disability living allowance where you can basically, instead of getting the dla credits (these are paid on top of benifits) you get a car. My friend does this and she gets a brand new car to suit her requirements. i wonder if there is anything like that over there? its worth looking into. A lot of people dont realise you can get this here and it can help so so much.
xmer


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Does that picture motivate you to be the high school slut or what? Shees!




Ha! I had one Maori boyfriend in the past who was very cute! He was a bit too much of a drinker though.





mergirl said:


> They have something over here if you are on disability living allowance where you can basically, instead of getting the dla credits (these are paid on top of benifits) you get a car. My friend does this and she gets a brand new car to suit her requirements. i wonder if there is anything like that over there? its worth looking into. A lot of people dont realise you can get this here and it can help so so much.
> xmer




I wish they had that scheme here Mer. I would prefer to be a bit more invisible with a car.
Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2008)

I am sad that Tina ( Surlysomething) has been given a diagnosis of MS. She now joins a small part of the Dims crew with this condition.

It does take quite a while, many years in fact to come to a place of acceptance with this particular diagnosis.
It has taken me years and much sorrow, and grief, and bewilderment and now acceptance.
It is a process that has to be worked through.

Anyway. 

My brother told me that at some stage they will be leaving Australia and going to live in Europe. Madrid, Spain.

I am pretty upset about it, but I cannot be selfish. My brother works in the music business and he needs to be based in Europe in the future.
He was based in America for more than a decade.
I did not mind that pre my nephew being born. Now with the baby here I do not want them to leave.
Oh Well. I will just have to go over there to visit I guess.

I am starting my volunteer work in two weeks time at the local community House. I will be doing admin type work eight hours a week.
I am looking forward to it.

This weekend I am going to a big bash at the pub on Saturday night, and then a social club function on Sunday. Should be fun.

It is a comfort to me to have all of my Dims friends just on the other side of the computer screen from me. I know that you are all close by.

Love to all

Susannah


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 25, 2008)

My Sister also has this condition,and was first diagnosed 5 years ago,but she is a fighter,andwith the help of medication still holds down a good job,although she has good days and bad ones.
My heart goes out to all of you who have to suffer this debilitating condition.


----------



## Tina (Sep 25, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Does that picture motivate you to be the high school slut or what? Shees!


I find Samoan men to be very attractive, too... Obviously very different geographically, but some of the features are a bit similar.


----------



## southernfa (Sep 25, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Southernfa, I remeber have some heated arguments when the Beijing Olympics were going on that there were some sports women should not play. I mentioned rugby with men as one of the sports that were too tough for women. A few women disagree with me. I don't think they trying understood the brutality of a rugby game or the men who play it. You describe it very well.
> 
> The reason I know, there was a hugh mountain of a young man at my old office who played on a local rugby team. He was similar is size and appearance to Hulk Hogan. Anyway, after a weekend game, he would come back to work black & blue, limping, sore, muscles torn or strained, and sometimes could barely walk. I figured that if a sport could do that to a warrior like my co-worker it was no place for girls.



Umm, didn't I mention that in NZ, the women play rugby as well...
Quite apart from the Hulk, Dwayne "The Rock" Johnston spent part of his childhood in NZ and has been quoted as saying that as a pro-wrestler, rugby was way too scary.

It is a very tough game, but having said that there have been numerous rule revisions in recent years aimed at reducing the incidence of serious injury and at the top level, the players are very tough, extremely fit and strong professional athletes.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> My Sister also has this condition,and was first diagnosed 5 years ago,but she is a fighter,andwith the help of medication still holds down a good job,although she has good days and bad ones.
> My heart goes out to all of you who have to suffer this debilitating condition.



I am sorry to hear about your sister. I was able to work until recently. I am just not able to for now anyway. I hope in 12 months time that that may change.
Thank you.



Tina said:


> I find Samoan men to be very attractive, too... Obviously very different geographically, but some of the features are a bit similar.




I know a few Samoan men here. There are a lot of Kiwis and Pacific Islanders living in Australia.

Australia is a very very multicultural country.


----------



## southernfa (Sep 25, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Does that picture motivate you to be the high school slut or what? Shees!



Lilly,
Just for you... Dan Carter, arguably the best rugby player in the world (and one of the highest earners). 26 years, 5'10", 200 lb. His underpants ads are on every damn billboard in the country and I haven't heard a single woman complain about excessive sexuality in the media yet...


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2008)

Lilly Just for you also! New Zealand All Blacks. Warrior Haka. 

Now this is a man's sport mate!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rulZOE8bDa8


----------



## moore2me (Sep 25, 2008)

southernfa said:


> Lilly,
> Just for you... Dan Carter, arguably the best rugby player in the world (and one of the highest earners). 26 years, 5'10", 200 lb. His underpants ads are on every damn billboard in the country and I haven't heard a single woman complain about excessive sexuality in the media yet...



Dear Southernfa, I agree Dan Carter is a little cutie, BUT he is 26. My bud who plays rugby was in his mid 40's and his body took a beating at almost every match. If women want to play this sport, more power to them, but they aren't right in the head IMHO, or very soon won't be right in the head after a few games like my buddy used to play. It used to be appaling what that man would look like after a weekend game. He was a maniac to play that sport, especially at his age.


----------



## southernfa (Sep 26, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Dear Southernfa, I agree Dan Carter is a little cutie, BUT he is 26. My bud who plays rugby was in his mid 40's and his body took a beating at almost every match. If women want to play this sport, more power to them, but they aren't right in the head IMHO, or very soon won't be right in the head after a few games like my buddy used to play. It used to be appaling what that man would look like after a weekend game. He was a maniac to play that sport, especially at his age.



No disagreement from me! I doubt I would make it through the haka let alone the game although there is a social version though called "Touch Rugby" which excludes the punishing tackles, scrums and mauls.

Curiously my stats are very similar to Dan's but for some reason he doesn't look like me... I think it must be the gray hair.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

My social worker gave me a number of forms that I need to sign to allow my sister to become my financial power of attorney etc should I need it at some stage.

I am not going to sign them. I am 38 years old and able to handle my own affairs, so I do not think all of that is necessary.

I do not even have a last will and testament. I have no assets anyway and I dont really wish to think about all that stuff at this stage.
I shall think of that when I am old.

I had another fall. It is my fault because I was tired and not using my cane, and I guess my body works even worse when I am in that state.

I have a very nice bruise on my leg this morning.

I am going to get out and go for a walk today. Might catch up with a few friends also.

I am going to the pub tonight. Should be fun.

Hey Southern today is Grand Final day. Think I care? I am not really a footy fan.


----------



## southernfa (Sep 26, 2008)

With the greatest of respect, I'd suggest you take legal advice on the Power of Attorney. While you may not need it now or for a very long time, if ever; the point of the thing in the face of declining health is that by the time you legally need it you are no longer in a position to legally enact it.
We got Dad to sign one about 4-5 years ago when he was clearly in the early grips of Alzheimers and dementia. I have doubts about whether he was legally competant to sign it even at that stage but it certainly made life easier for those of us caring for him later on.

I'm afraid I don't follow League, just Union and not even much of that... But Dan the Man and his shorts are everywhere you turn over here...


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

southernfa said:


> With the greatest of respect, I'd suggest you take legal advice on the Power of Attorney. While you may not need it now or for a very long time, if ever; the point of the thing in the face of declining health is that by the time you legally need it you are no longer in a position to legally enact it.
> We got Dad to sign one about 4-5 years ago when he was clearly in the early grips of Alzheimers and dementia. I have doubts about whether he was legally competant to sign it even at that stage but it certainly made life easier for those of us caring for him later on.
> 
> I'm afraid I don't follow League, just Union and not even much of that... But Dan the Man and his shorts are everywhere you turn over here...




Thanks.

It is the AFL Grand Final today, Australian Rules Football not Rugby.

I guess you follow that even less.

I like The Pies ( Collingwood) but I am not really a rabid fan or anything.


----------



## southernfa (Sep 26, 2008)

AFL. Don't they have someone called the "Blind Umpy" that the spectators shout at in between XXXX cans?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 27, 2008)

Shoshie,
I don't want to sound like an old mother hen, but I have to agree with SouthernFA. Please reconsider taking care of the legal stuff now. One never knows what life will bring the next day. Hubby and I had a will drawn up when we were in our 20's, as well as purchasing Funeral Insurance. It took us years before we convinced his folks that they needed to make some arrangements like this, but eventually they did, now we can rest easier. No one likes to think of these matters, but once they are done, it is such a relief for everyone involved. 

Hugs!


----------



## moore2me (Sep 27, 2008)

Soshieboo, Let me throw what little I know in this discussion. Under our state law, my hubby has my power of attorney, but if we both get killed in a car wreck, I want one of my brothers to have this right or burden. I asked them and they have agreed to do it. I appreciate their kind offer. Why?

Because, if they don't and my husband does not survive me, then the state of Arkansas will probably have this responsibility. There is no way I want to be a ward of the government unless all other means have been exhausted. State and Federal government regulators do not have the best record for watching after their wards. Do you remember the story about the little girl with muscular dystrophy whose mother let her starve to death in the basement? The Health and the City were checking up on the kid and signing off that she was in good care and in good condition. They even were caught falsifying the government documents to conceal their lies.

You would be much better off with a family member looking after your intersts. Hopefully, when little Marcus grows up and becomes a man, you can transfer the power of attorney over to him. (Why not give it to his father?)


----------



## moore2me (Sep 27, 2008)

Susannah,

You mentioned that you had a fall. Are you okay? Tell me more about what caused the fall (and not just "it was your fault"). I am concerned about you in this situation.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Shoshie,
> I don't want to sound like an old mother hen, but I have to agree with SouthernFA. Please reconsider taking care of the legal stuff now. One never knows what life will bring the next day. Hubby and I had a will drawn up when we were in our 20's, as well as purchasing Funeral Insurance. It took us years before we convinced his folks that they needed to make some arrangements like this, but eventually they did, now we can rest easier. No one likes to think of these matters, but once they are done, it is such a relief for everyone involved.
> 
> Hugs!



Hi Ella,
Thank you for your concern.
I guess that I will need to look at having a will drawn up. I just find it all so morbid given my age, but I guess it needs to be done.
I have the papers, but they look quite confusing.
Anyway.
How are you? Not long now until Halloween and Thanksgiving. Holiday season.

Love to you






moore2me said:


> Soshieboo, Let me throw what little I know in this discussion. Under our state law, my hubby has my power of attorney, but if we both get killed in a car wreck, I want one of my brothers to have this right or burden. I asked them and they have agreed to do it. I appreciate their kind offer. Why?
> 
> Because, if they don't and my husband does not survive me, then the state of Arkansas will probably have this responsibility. There is no way I want to be a ward of the government unless all other means have been exhausted. State and Federal government regulators do not have the best record for watching after their wards. Do you remember the story about the little girl with muscular dystrophy whose mother let her starve to death in the basement? The Health and the City were checking up on the kid and signing off that she was in good care and in good condition. They even were caught falsifying the government documents to conceal their lies.
> 
> You would be much better off with a family member looking after your intersts. Hopefully, when little Marcus grows up and becomes a man, you can transfer the power of attorney over to him. (Why not give it to his father?)



I will def need to think about all this. I obviously would prefer my family to have control rather than the state.

Having said that I do not envisage a time that I cannot take care of my affairs.

Thanks Deborah



moore2me said:


> Susannah,
> 
> You mentioned that you had a fall. Are you okay? Tell me more about what caused the fall (and not just "it was your fault"). I am concerned about you in this situation.



It happened so quickly and I was so tired that I just do not quite know what happened. My leg is sore though and quite bruised.

I went out today and had lunch at the pub with a big group of local residents.
We sat outside as it was so warm, and we ate and laughed.

I started my vision board today. I printed out pictures of all of the things that I want to manifest and acheive in my life and I put them on the board on the wall.
The vision board becomes a visual reminder of all that I want to bring to pass in my life.
If anybody is familiar with "The Secret" they will know about the purpose of the vision board.

Shosh


----------



## Friday (Sep 28, 2008)

The Grandpa and I got our wills, POA and medical POA stuff taken care of years ago, not because we have problems or even anticipate problems. We had it done because we want to be in control even if we can no longer be in active control of what's going on in our lives through accident or sudden illness. I want people we can trust in control if something goes wrong so that I know things will be taken care of the way I want them to be. I don't want to have to hang around and haunt some asshole who ripped me off. Also, with David's disabilities some things need to be set up in a way that he can always feel sucure. Once we got it set up, we haven't thought since.

Of course David's soooo old. 9/25 (my sis's 50th) he became the grandfather of this young man...





Aaaaargh! I'm sleeping with someone's Grandpa!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 28, 2008)

Friday said:


> The Grandpa and I got our wills, POA and medical POA stuff taken care of years ago, not because we have problems or even anticipate problems. We had it done because we want to be in control even if we can no longer be in active control of what's going on in our lives through accident or sudden illness. I want people we can trust in control if something goes wrong so that I know things will be taken care of the way I want them to be. I don't want to have to hang around and haunt some asshole who ripped me off. Also, with David's disabilities some things need to be set up in a way that he can always feel sucure. Once we got it set up, we haven't thought since.
> 
> Of course David's soooo old. 9/25 (my sis's 50th) he became the grandfather of this young man...
> 
> ...




*squeee* OMG, he is so beautiful!! :smitten:

Was it simple process getting your wills and POA together? Was it expensive?


----------



## moore2me (Sep 28, 2008)

In Arkansas, a hand-written will is perfectly legal as long as you sign it. I would take the extra precautions of giving out a few copies to trusted souls and have it notarized too. Check with your state's Attorney General's office. They usually have a website that lists these things. Most hospitals have fill in the blanks living wills and some have power of attorney forms too. Nursing homes may have them as well.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2008)

Friday said:


> The Grandpa and I got our wills, POA and medical POA stuff taken care of years ago, not because we have problems or even anticipate problems. We had it done because we want to be in control even if we can no longer be in active control of what's going on in our lives through accident or sudden illness. I want people we can trust in control if something goes wrong so that I know things will be taken care of the way I want them to be. I don't want to have to hang around and haunt some asshole who ripped me off. Also, with David's disabilities some things need to be set up in a way that he can always feel sucure. Once we got it set up, we haven't thought since.
> 
> Of course David's soooo old. 9/25 (my sis's 50th) he became the grandfather of this young man...
> 
> ...




Thank you so much for posting that wonderful pic of your new grandson. It made me smile so widely.
Congratulations on the new addition to the family. That makes life pretty perfect.
I understand what you are saying also re having things in place re wills etc.
I shall pull my head out of the sand and see to it that it is done.
I have heard some pretty nasty stories about families fighting over wills etc.

Love to you S.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 28, 2008)

*Friday,* I did not realize that the baby in the picture was your grandson. When you said you and grandpa made out your wills, I assumed you were talking about you & your aging father. lol Then when you said the baby was in grandpa's lap . . . well, that's what I get for thinking again. Congrads on the new grandson. He is a doll and tell grandpa I apologize. (My hubby is 60 and he gives me a hard time about this all the time.)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Susannah,* You can make out your will without letting your family know what you want to do with your estate. You can just ask a relative to be your executor. When he/she agrees to do this you could make out a will and put it in a safe deposit box and give them a key, of give the will to a lawyer with instructions on what to do with it, or squirrel it away in a safe. Just tell the executor where it is. You don't have to tell them what's on it. I have already told my mother that I may leave a majority of my stuff to the Humane Society. Haven't done it yet tho. I still have 2 brothers alive. But, I may survive them?

*Now power of attorney and living will* is different from a will that divides your estate . You need your family to know what your wishes are and who should make decisions for you if you cannot. Like I said, I do not want to be a ward of the state. I do not want to be put on a feeding tube and be kept alive in a nursing home for year after year. No way. However, this is exactly what the state or the legal system would try to do if I don't have a living will or someone that knows my wishes doesn't have my power of attorney. As far as I'm concerned . . pull the plug on me if I'm not coming out of that veggie state.

And your family also needs the right to talk to your doctor & nurses when you are hospitalized or sick (have access to medical records). I guess this law most applies in the US tho. That way if you're sick with fever & vomiting, they can call and get medicine or talk to the doctor or nurse for you. Do you need pain pills? They could call and ask for some for you,


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 28, 2008)

moore2me said:


> *Friday,* I did not realize that the baby in the picture was your grandson. When you said you and grandpa made out your wills, I assumed you were talking about you & your aging father. lol Then when you said the baby was in grandpa's lap . . . well, that's what I get for thinking again. Congrads on the new grandson. He is a doll and tell grandpa I apologize. (My hubby is 60 and he gives me a hard time about this all the time.)
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *
> Susannah,* You can make out your will without letting your family know what you want to do with your estate. You can just ask a relative to be your executor. When he/she agrees to do this you could make out a will and put it in a safe deposit box and give them a key, of give the will to a lawyer with instructions on what to do with it, or squirrel it away in a safe. Just tell the executor where it is. You don't have to tell them what's on it. I have already told my mother that I may leave a majority of my stuff to the Humane Society. Haven't done it yet tho. I still have 2 brothers alive. But, I may survive them?
> ...



Dementia and Alzheimer's run in my family. Since I have no offspring to become a burden to I have to make sure arrangements are made in advance. I'd like to see that my money gets distributed to the right places and I'm babbling nonsensically in a good place rather than having the state loot my assets and lock me in one of their fine institutions. It's been on my mind.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 29, 2008)

moore2me said:


> *Friday,* I did not realize that the baby in the picture was your grandson. When you said you and grandpa made out your wills, I assumed you were talking about you & your aging father. lol Then when you said the baby was in grandpa's lap . . . well, that's what I get for thinking again. Congrads on the new grandson. He is a doll and tell grandpa I apologize. (My hubby is 60 and he gives me a hard time about this all the time.)
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *
> Susannah,* You can make out your will without letting your family know what you want to do with your estate. You can just ask a relative to be your executor. When he/she agrees to do this you could make out a will and put it in a safe deposit box and give them a key, of give the will to a lawyer with instructions on what to do with it, or squirrel it away in a safe. Just tell the executor where it is. You don't have to tell them what's on it. I have already told my mother that I may leave a majority of my stuff to the Humane Society. Haven't done it yet tho. I still have 2 brothers alive. But, I may survive them?
> ...



You do make sense here Cookie. I do not have anything to leave anybody though. I have nada except for superanuation funds. 

I will have the living will papers filled out and done now. I see the error of my ways.:bow:




LillyBBBW said:


> Dementia and Alzheimer's run in my family. Since I have no offspring to become a burden to I have to make sure arrangements are made in advance. I'd like to see that my money gets distributed to the right places and I'm babbling nonsensically in a good place rather than having the state loot my assets and lock me in one of their fine institutions. It's been on my mind.




Lilly how have you been? Are you still walking with a cane? How is your bod feeling these days?


----------



## Shosh (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok Ok! If I have to get a scooter I want one of these little babies. A girl has to look stylish after all.:bow:

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Lilly how have you been? Are you still walking with a cane? How is your bod feeling these days?




Thanks for asking Shosh! No, I am no longer walking with the cane. Somewhere round about August I started doing some home physical therapy. I tried to research the internet for some PT I could do at home but found nothing which seems criminal to me. I started just doing stretches and mild strength training - taking a stab in the dark at what would help. It worked! 

Now if only I could get rid of this plantar fascitis that's driving me bananas.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Sep 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I could crash on some of your sofas for a visit?



Susannah...mi sofa es su sofa! You know how I feel about you. I LOVE YOU!  You have been such an angel in my life. I wish you only the best this life has to offer.

*HUGS*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 29, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Thanks for asking Shosh! No, I am no longer walking with the cane. Somewhere round about August I started doing some home physical therapy. I tried to research the internet for some PT I could do at home but found nothing which seems criminal to me. I started just doing stretches and mild strength training - taking a stab in the dark at what would help. It worked!
> 
> Now if only I could get rid of this plantar fascitis that's driving me bananas.




That is great news. My physiotherapist gave me list of stretches and exercises to do at home. I was getting depressed at having to be in a group session doing it at the hospital.
I am a very private person, and I prefer to exercise in private.

Keep going with the home program if it is helping though Lilly. It is also cheaper than a gym.

You look very well anyway in your Bonanza pics.

Meanwhile what is plantar fascitis?


----------



## Shosh (Sep 29, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Susannah...mi sofa es su sofa!  You know how I feel about you. I LOVE YOU!  You have been such an angel in my life. I wish you only the best this life has to offer.
> 
> *HUGS*




There you are Christal. How have you been? I miss you on MySpace.

I bet you dont miss all the tacky graphics I send you. I haunt all my friends there with a million pics.

It is just to spread a lil sunshine around though.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> That is great news. My physiotherapist gave me list of stretches and exercises to do at home. I was getting depressed at having to be in a group session doing it at the hospital.
> I am a very private person, and I prefer to exercise in private.
> 
> Keep going with the home program if it is helping though Lilly. It is also cheaper than a gym.
> ...



It's an awful awful inflammatory condition in the heel of the foot. When I wake up in the morning, as soon as my foot hits the floor there is soul searing pain in my heel that I have to walk on. Walking on it a bit makes it simmer down after a while but I have to go through this process everytime I'm immobile for any length of time. if I sit down, standing up on it is like having a dull spike searing through to the bone. OW! 

I take pain meds, do exercises, ice the area and it doesn't help. A doctor friend of mine told me to buy some heel inserts and said that these will help. I'm going to try that first. If it doesn't help I'm going to a foot doctor and demanding a cortizone shot.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Sep 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> There you are Christal. How have you been? I miss you on MySpace.
> 
> I bet you dont miss all the tacky graphics I send you. I haunt all my friends there with a million pics.
> 
> It is just to spread a lil sunshine around though.




I miss your sunshine in all those wonderful graphics...but myspace just wasn't working out for me...I'll explain later. I'll email you sometime this afternoon.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 29, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> It's an awful awful inflammatory condition in the heel of the foot. When I wake up in the morning, as soon as my foot hits the floor there is soul searing pain in my heel that I have to walk on. Walking on it a bit makes it simmer down after a while but I have to go through this process everytime I'm immobile for any length of time. if I sit down, standing up on it is like having a dull spike searing through to the bone. OW!
> 
> I take pain meds, do exercises, ice the area and it doesn't help. A doctor friend of mine told me to buy some heel inserts and said that these will help. I'm going to try that first. If it doesn't help I'm going to a foot doctor and demanding a cortizone shot.



That sounds painful. Are heel inserts what we call orthotics? I think my sister has to wear those.
Do go and get that shot if you need it. Dont suffer with it when the pain can be relieved.
I wonder what causes this condition?

My sister said that she also has a bone spur in her foot? I have no idea what that is meanwhile.

If it is not one thing it is another hey Lilly? Our bodies never give us any peace.
I think you are on the right track with the exercising though. It is good to keep your body as strong as possible to try to keep further problems at bay.

You know how they have those car yards where you can pick a part to repair your car?
We need a body shop yard where we can just get a new body part.

Oy Va Voy.



ChubbyBubbles said:


> I miss your sunshine in all those wonderful graphics...but myspace just wasn't working out for me...I'll explain later. I'll email you sometime this afternoon.



Ok Then lovey. You have my email addy already.

I am going to travel to the city tomorrow anyway with my family. We are going to the synagogue for the Rosh Hashana service.
It will be lovely.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You do make sense here Cookie. I do not have anything to leave anybody though. I have nada except for superanuation funds.



*Susannah, Most of my prized possessions from my ancestors are not money. My family has never had a lot of money, but they have a extremely interesting and diverse background. What I value the most is a set of beautiful magnolia china from my maternal grandmother. I also have a few other pieces of her decorative knicknacks - some a hundred years old. From my maternal grandfather who had a blacksmith shop, each of us grandkids got some of the tools he handmade. 

There wasn't much left of my paternal grandmother's stuff (an aunt looted or trashed most of it, long story for another day). I was fortunate tho, to get her entire collection of handwritten recipes. These mean more to me than almost anything else I could have gotten.

My mother has a different approach. She is asking her three children what of her things they want when she dies and she being a iron-willed matriach, is working it out now. No fighting or arguing allowed or tolerated. You play nice or you don't play.*




Susannah said:


> Ok Ok! If I have to get a scooter I want one of these little babies. A girl has to look stylish after all.:bow:



*Except, to ride a two wheeler, you need a excellent sense of balance and have good coordination to swerve, brake, and not run into someone. You will get hurt bad or hurt someone else on one of those things. Then you really will end up needing extended care.*



LillyBBBW said:


> It's an awful awful inflammatory condition in the heel of the foot. When I wake up in the morning, as soon as my foot hits the floor there is soul searing pain in my heel that I have to walk on. Walking on it a bit makes it simmer down after a while but I have to go through this process everytime I'm immobile for any length of time. if I sit down, standing up on it is like having a dull spike searing through to the bone. OW!
> 
> I take pain meds, do exercises, ice the area and it doesn't help. A doctor friend of mine told me to buy some heel inserts and said that these will help. I'm going to try that first. If it doesn't help I'm going to a foot doctor and demanding a cortizone shot.



*
Lilly,
I had the same problem on both heels. Used the plastic inserts for a year or so. Did the exercises. Took the shots. And finally the pain went away. Never did have to get the surgery. The spurs are still there. They just don't hurt anymore.*



Susannah said:


> That sounds painful. Are heel inserts what we call orthotics? I think my sister has to wear those. Do go and get that shot if you need it. Dont suffer with it when the pain can be relieved.
> I wonder what causes this condition?
> 
> My sister said that she also has a bone spur in her foot? I have no idea what that is meanwhile.
> ...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 29, 2008)

I suffered from pain in my left heel for a long time. I had my foot x-rayed once and the Dr. said I had a small heel spur. I have gel inserts in all my shoes and I keep a pair of massage type flip-flops near my bed, I don't step out of bed without slipping my feet into the flip-flops. I rarely go around bare foot at the house. I read somewhere that you need to cushion your feet after lying down or you will damage all the repair your body has been working on overnight. I don't know about this, but having the extra cushion on my feet in the morning (or during the night, if I get up) does really seem to help me.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2008)

I had plantar in my left foot years ago. I got a cortisone shot and it's gone, never to return. I've been fine all this time and then I bought a pair of crocs&#8482;. In less than two days I had plantar fascitis in my RIGHT foot. Crocs&#8482; are soft as hell, you'd figure they would help and not hurt. Anyway, I got over that plantar with exercise and ice. Then when summer came I started wearing these cushy comfy flip flops, the plantar came back and with screaming vengeance. I think that wearing open backed shoes of any kind forces the feet to work to help keep the clog/flip flop on. This action irritates the plantar and voila! Inflammatory fascitis. Crocs&#8482; and cushy flip flops are most comfortable to wear but the cure winds up being the catalyst for the disease. Not to mention the nasty fall the flip flops caused me early in the summer. Those things are the devil!

Which leaves me now looking for better shoes and proper inserts. I still can't find good shoes. I've mentioned it months ago in this thread and have ordered several pairs as well as super expensive orthotics and they were all uncomfortable, corn and blister making instruments of torture. Birkenstocks hurt, Propel, Doc Maartens -- my feet are weird.

You're right Shosh, if it's not one thing it's another.  Happy Rosh Hashanah in case I miss you. Shana Tova!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> I suffered from pain in my left heel for a long time. I had my foot x-rayed once and the Dr. said I had a small heel spur. I have gel inserts in all my shoes and I keep a pair of massage type flip-flops near my bed, I don't step out of bed without slipping my feet into the flip-flops. I rarely go around bare foot at the house. I read somewhere that you need to cushion your feet after lying down or you will damage all the repair your body has been working on overnight. I don't know about this, but having the extra cushion on my feet in the morning (or during the night, if I get up) does really seem to help me.



I would imagine that you cannot go around barefoot in Texas Miss Ella anyway. What about all them rattlesnakes.

Is it hard as we get older,as we have to make so many adjustments to things so that our bodies keep ticking along like clockwork.

The orthotics are supposed to work quite well though in terms of support for the foot.

I shall pop by your blog soon Ella. Can I have a piece of pumpkin pie when I stop by?






LillyBBBW said:


> I had plantar in my left foot years ago. I got a cortisone shot and it's gone, never to return. I've been fine all this time and then I bought a pair of crocs&#8482;. In less than two days I had plantar fascitis in my RIGHT foot. Crocs&#8482; are soft as hell, you'd figure they would help and not hurt. Anyway, I got over that plantar with exercise and ice. Then when summer came I started wearing these cushy comfy flip flops, the plantar came back and with screaming vengeance. I think that wearing open backed shoes of any kind forces the feet to work to help keep the clog/flip flop on. This action irritates the plantar and voila! Inflammatory fascitis. Crocs&#8482; and cushy flip flops are most comfortable to wear but the cure winds up being the catalyst for the disease. Not to mention the nasty fall the flip flops caused me early in the summer. Those things are the devil!
> 
> Which leaves me now looking for better shoes and proper inserts. I still can't find good shoes. I've mentioned it months ago in this thread and have ordered several pairs as well as super expensive orthotics and they were all uncomfortable, corn and blister making instruments of torture. Birkenstocks hurt, Propel, Doc Maartens -- my feet are weird.
> 
> You're right Shosh, if it's not one thing it's another.  Happy Rosh Hashanah in case I miss you. Shana Tova!




I do not like the regular Crocs, but I was only thinking of getting a pair of the Crocs flip flops yesterday. I even told my sister of my plans.
Should I not wear them? Summer begins in December here, and the spring weather is already warm enough to warrant flip flops.

No flip flops Lilly?

My sister reckons that all her problems have been caused by her addiction to, and overuse of high heels.

Sorry but I do not know how to do the trademark symbol on the end of the Crocs! 

Love to all.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I do not like the regular Crocs, but I was only thinking of getting a pair of the Crocs flip flops yesterday. I even told my sister of my plans.
> Should I not wear them? Summer begins in December here, and the spring weather is already warm enough to warrant flip flops.
> No flip flops Lilly?
> 
> ...



Hmmm, I'm reluctant to be a wet blanket over this because Crocs are very comfy to wear. Seemingly so many people on the street wear flip flops without issues but my research says that flip flops are problematic. Podiatrist in the US actually call plantar fascitis "flip flop disease" and I've learned that many people have accidents in theirs. My fall some months ago was caused by them. My concern for you says no Shosh. I really wish you wouldn't wear them.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Hmmm, I'm reluctant to be a wet blanket over this because Crocs are very comfy to wear. Seemingly so many people on the street wear flip flops without issues but my research says that flip flops are problematic. Podiatrist in the US actually call plantar fascitis "flip flop disease" and I've learned that many people have accidents in theirs. My fall some months ago was caused by them. My concern for you says no Shosh. I really wish you wouldn't wear them.



I think you are right. They probably are not a good choice for me on a few levels. Another fall you or I do not need.

The crocs flip flops are so cute though. I had picked out a blue pair and all that I was going to buy. I wont now though.

My feet get so hot though, and the thought of having smelly feet, well that is terrible.

Closed shoes do not let your feet breath.

All the cute shoes are bad for our feet, no? High heels, flip flops etc.

My high heel days are long over though for obvious reasons.

Ok. No Crocs. Check. No Vespa scooter. Check. No style. check.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I think you are right. They probably are not a good choice for me on a few levels. Another fall you or I do not need.
> 
> The crocs flip flops are so cute though. I had picked out a blue pair and all that I was going to buy. I wont now though.
> 
> ...



Ah, but there are so many cute sandals out there that you can wear! Any sandal with a strap around back would do.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 1, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ah, but there are so many cute sandals out there that you can wear! Any sandal with a strap around back would do.



Indeed. I think I will still probably stare longingly at the Croc flip flops through the store window though.

Lilly I loved the thread that you posted today with nude pics of yourself. Not because they are nekkid pics, I am not a horny male, but because of what they represent.

Those pics show me how comfortable you are with your body, and that you have come to love yourself and are at peace with yourself. You are celebrating who you are.
How have you gotten to this point? I really want to come to some kind of peace with myself, but it eludes me.

I could not even stand with a towel around myself in a pic, let alone post naked pics on the internet.

It was so good that you have done this. It was really important.

On another note I will be away for a few days. I have learnt that I am supposed to let others know when I will be away now.

Who knew that anybody cared?

Love to all

Susannah


----------



## Friday (Oct 1, 2008)

Lily, the expense of wills is proportionately related to how complicated they are. Ours were written for the express purpose of keeping all our 'worldly possessions' out of the hands of DH's ex if something happened to us while his children (Sadly, I have none) were still minors. We wanted to make sure that they might actually get what we left rather than having their Mom spend it on a new car or furniture...for their benefit of course. OK, bitch attack over. Anyway, we also had our POA's and medical directive wills drawn up at the same time. In Washington state that consists of check marking three pages of questions about what you'd want done in specific medical situations. You do all the work, the lawyer just makes it legal...or as legal as those things get. It was like 10 years ago and I think it cost us $400. My will, his will (separate in case only one of us passes), directives for both of us. I thought it was kind of cheap for peace of mind. Course, if you want to change something down the road...it'll cost ya. 

Thank you for all the lovely comments about Lucas. He's not actually my grandchild unfortunately but I had 6 grandparents and loved them all (and wasn't entirely clear on who was 'real' and who was 'step' until I was 16 or so. Didn't really care, they all loved me). I just joke about sleeping with a 'Grandpa' because I am 5 1/2 years older than David. That punk isn't even 47 yet.





Shosh, I've got all my girls looking for furry dice, preferably feminine furry dice. What's you're favorite color? I love the blue green of that scooter. I'm a water baby, Leo be damned. Shall we find you a lovely peach or smoky purple to complement the scooter? If I ever win the Lotto, I'll get you a limo and a stud muffin to drive it OK?

Love you too Susannah. Keep your chin up mate.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 1, 2008)

Lucas and Marcus. I have another nephew Thomas.

S I would love to hear about life in your town. How many people live there? Are there any eccentric people? Have any scandals happened etc etc?
I love all that stuff.

How are you going with all the changes you have made to your lifestyle, due to the health issues? How are you feeling with all of that now? You had mentioned it before, but we have not had an update on that yet.
Nosy arn't I?

As for the dice I would love a pink set. Now what can I send you from Australia? Anything take your fancy? Let me know.

Love to you.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks so much Shosh. This really means a lot to me, more than I can say. For a long time I was always ashamed of who I was. I never felt smart enough or pretty enough and was ashamed of my body. It was something I carried with me everywhere. People would approach me and I would keep them at arms length. I still do to some extent but it's not NEARLY what it was. I think the anxiety and fear built up so much that I had to do something. I got sick and tired of being desperately unhappy and decided that God put me here and made me the way He did for a reason. That I deserve my place in this world just as much as everyone else I saw and admired and that it was time to stop missing out. It wasn't a *BAM* kinda thing. Small steps. A new outfit here, an outgoing chat with a stranger on the bus there, asking an ignorant or dumb question I would have been afraid to ask before -- I've come a very long way but I still have work to do, trust me.

EDIT: This does NOT mean one has to get naked and post pics to reach a point of confidence. What I did and what I recommend is to sit down and get in touch with the visceral parts of yourself. Find out who you are, what you like, what you want to do that you've been holding back on. For me one of them was showing my body but it's not for everyone. For some it may mean getting on a plane and flying to some part of the world you've always wanted to go but have been afraid to, or submitting a story you've written. The particular action doesn't matter so much as the journey. 




Susannah said:


> Indeed. I think I will still probably stare longingly at the Croc flip flops through the store window though.
> 
> Lilly I loved the thread that you posted today with nude pics of yourself. Not because they are nekkid pics, I am not a horny male, but because of what they represent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 2, 2008)

Shoshie,

I found an article in my favorite magazine "Women's World" that talks about the Multiple Sclerosis Diet. It isn't a weight loss diet, but a way to eat that could alleviate symptoms of the disease. The article did state that the lady cured her MS with food, but I don't think it works for everyone or else it would be published as a cure. Anyway, I thought you might like to give it a try to see if this way of eating would help you.

Basically here's what it says to do:

*Enjoy daily*: Up to 50 g. unsaturated fat (olive, safflower, soybean). (I think you should try this monounsaturated fat - Macadamia nut oil. I've read so many good things about it and I use it myself. The brand I buy is McNut Oil and it is made in Australia!) 
Two cups of fat-free dairy
Four servings of whole grains
Unlimited fruits and vegetables
Unlimited lean white fish, such as flounder
Up to 4 oz. chicken (and up to three eggs a week, but no more than one per meal)
No more than three cups of caffeinated drinks.

AVOID: Margarine, butter, shortening, lard, tropical oils and hydrogenated oil.
Imitation dairy products (such as Coffee Mate).
Meats other than chicken.

In the article the lady had peanut butter on whole grain bread for breakfast. I don't see why you can't substitute any other nut butter if you so choose.

I hope this will be helpful information for any of you with MS.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 8, 2008)

I really like Woman's World mag too, Ella- some good stuff in there at times


----------



## mergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

ahh, my friend who has m.s became vegan and she said that helped her a LOT! Also apparently peeps with m.s can be really sensitive to changes in air pressure. Have you noticed if there is a thunderstorm or you are in a plane you can feel really great n hyper or suddenly worse?. This happens to my friend and she usually feels really hyper but in a good way.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 9, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Thanks so much Shosh. This really means a lot to me, more than I can say. For a long time I was always ashamed of who I was. I never felt smart enough or pretty enough and was ashamed of my body. It was something I carried with me everywhere. People would approach me and I would keep them at arms length. I still do to some extent but it's not NEARLY what it was. I think the anxiety and fear built up so much that I had to do something. I got sick and tired of being desperately unhappy and decided that God put me here and made me the way He did for a reason. That I deserve my place in this world just as much as everyone else I saw and admired and that it was time to stop missing out. It wasn't a *BAM* kinda thing. Small steps. A new outfit here, an outgoing chat with a stranger on the bus there, asking an ignorant or dumb question I would have been afraid to ask before -- I've come a very long way but I still have work to do, trust me.
> 
> EDIT: This does NOT mean one has to get naked and post pics to reach a point of confidence. What I did and what I recommend is to sit down and get in touch with the visceral parts of yourself. Find out who you are, what you like, what you want to do that you've been holding back on. For me one of them was showing my body but it's not for everyone. For some it may mean getting on a plane and flying to some part of the world you've always wanted to go but have been afraid to, or submitting a story you've written. The particular action doesn't matter so much as the journey.



Lilly those words have a lot of meaning for me, because I have struggled with those same kind of feelings for years also. The self loathing, the feeling inadequate etc.
I thought it was just me, and that others had a happy confident life.

I feel that you are right in that we all deserve our place in this world, and we must do small things to make ourselves feel good about who we are.
I think you are right in that nudity is not really my thing in this journey, but I think learning to be less critical of myself will be the thing I will work on.
When I hear that little voice start to criticize myself, I am going to yell out "Stop! Even if everybody can hear it.

Thanks Lilly. Looking forward to seeing where your thread takes you.




Punkin1024 said:


> Shoshie,
> 
> I found an article in my favorite magazine "Women's World" that talks about the Multiple Sclerosis Diet. It isn't a weight loss diet, but a way to eat that could alleviate symptoms of the disease. The article did state that the lady cured her MS with food, but I don't think it works for everyone or else it would be published as a cure. Anyway, I thought you might like to give it a try to see if this way of eating would help you.
> 
> ...



Ella thank you so much for taking the time to type all of that out. You know I really should be on a specific diet for this condition.
I am going to bite the bullet and do it I think.

It is believed that these diets can keep a person with MS in optimal health, and that it could slow the progression of the disease.

I do have to stress though that as of now unfortunately there is no cure, dietary included for Multiple Sclerosis.

It is at present not curable. I know that in the future that will change.

But having said that following a diet is very important and it can help to ease symptoms.

Thank you Ella. You are a doll.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I really like Woman's World mag too, Ella- some good stuff in there at times



Hello lovey. Thanks for stopping by.




mergirl said:


> ahh, my friend who has m.s became vegan and she said that helped her a LOT! Also apparently peeps with m.s can be really sensitive to changes in air pressure. Have you noticed if there is a thunderstorm or you are in a plane you can feel really great n hyper or suddenly worse?. This happens to my friend and she usually feels really hyper but in a good way.



Yes I have heard that cutting out red meat and saturated fat can help those with MS.

I eat very little meat, but I would not be able to cut it out all together. I just enjoy beef and chicken too much.

I am going to try to cut butter out of my diet also. That would be the saturated fat.

I am a storm lover, so I cannot say that storms make me feel more hyper. I would be one of those Twister chasers in the USA if I could be.
I love thunderstorms and hurricanes etc. Prolly coz I aint there when it is happening!

Thanks Mer.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 9, 2008)

I started my first day of work at my volunteering job at the Community House yesterday.

The Community House is run out of the local Vocational College, and it offers training courses and leisure type activities and courses for members of the local community here in Castlemaine.

There is a small Sudanese group of refugees living here also. The Community House is a resource and a place where the refugees can come for educational courses such as English language learning and support.

Anyway the manager of the Community House wants me to be in charge of coordinating all of the volunteers and their roles.

I personally believe that is too much for me to take on at the moment, as I am having some cognitive difficulties at the moment as a direct result of the disease.

I have problems with my concentration and with my memory, and with completing specific tasks in a set time.
It does not show here when I am posting, but it is a real problem for me at the moment.

I have strategies of how to work with those problems, but I feel that I am only able to be responsible for myself and my own tasks at the moment and not responsible for other people.
I was in an in charge postion for years before I got sick, but it is too much for me now, given these problems.

I have to sit down with the manager and explain these difficulties that I
have.



I may just give her some written information about MS also.

Anyway. I am going to have a fun weekend. Lots to do.

Love to all.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi, Shoshieboo. Just dropping by to say hi and that I hope all is well down under. 

Random thought: Is it annoying when us northern hemispheric people refer to you guys as down under?  Do you have a saying like that for us? Am I the only one who thinks of things like this ? 

Hope the volunteering is going well and that they've got you doing something enjoyable and rewarding, but not too difficult.


----------



## Friday (Oct 21, 2008)

What's up Shosh? How's life and the new job? Don't be holding out on us missy.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Shannon,

Thanks for thinking of me. I saw one of the pics that you posted of yourself. Gorgeous hair you have! Gimme!

Down Under? Hmm. I am not crazy about it I must say, but hey what can you do? You can just call me an Aussie.

Youse guys are just Yanks, pure and simple to us Aussies. Back in the day we called you Seppos, as in Septic Tank ( Yank) 

Sorry!

My blog has been on hiatus a while as I am sure all you Dims people get sick of hearing about my stuff sometimes. I know I do!

Ok an update. I am struggling somewhat with the Community House volunteering work.I shall keep at it though.
I am having real difficulty with my cognitive processing. I have difficulties in actually concentrating when people are talking to me, and difficulties with recall/memory and retention issues.
I sense people get somewhat frustrated with me, as they think I did not listen when they spoke hence I cant remember what they said, but it is something that is out of my control.

I have to keep a lot of notes to remember stuff now.

I write little notes about people's stuff on Dims so I remember to congratulate them, or mark their special occasion. 

My GP surprisingly gave me a copy of the official clinical report of the neuro psyche test that I had that took three exhausting hours to complete.

I maybe should not have read some of it because it upset me. It said that the cognitive issues that I have been experiencing will be permanent due to Cerebral damage to my brain from the disease.

That kind of hit home that the disease has now moved into a new phase, and I will no longer have complete recovery from each episode as I had previously experienced in the past. I will have residual deficit.

I seem to be coping well with the thrice weekly injections of Interferon that I have to give myself. I have had no major side effects, except for feeling shakey on those days.

I have to have my lap band adjusted this week, and I have gained weight. Eight glorious kilos to be precise.
They will be upset with me for gaining, but it happened over winter and I have only just been able to start exercising again.
I am a fat chick mate, deal with it!

I got some good news this week in that the Australian Prime Minister announced an economic stimulas package in light of the world financial crisis.

I as a person on disability I will be getting a $1400 lump sum payment in early December. Tax free.
Don't get too excited peeps! I will be paying off the credit card debt that I have run up since leaving work.
Maybe I can buy a dress for my brother's wedding in February.

My Mr Wonderful is driving me nuts. He will not get to escort this Queen to her brother's wedding.
How can you tell if a guy is hiding stuff from you? It is causing me a lot of stress and anxiety.

Anyway.

I have made my MySpace page a shrine to all my Dimensions mates. Not from Dimensions? No Add mate!



Shoshie


----------



## Shosh (Oct 21, 2008)

Friday said:


> What's up Shosh? How's life and the new job? Don't be holding out on us missy.



How are you? Over the election stuff yet?


----------



## Shosh (Oct 21, 2008)

View attachment php0A1cGqAM.jpg



Hi everybody! I am going to be a year old in December. I have been up in Northern Australia for the last three weeks sunning myself on vacation.
Mate it is a hard job but somebody's gotta do it.:kiss2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Shoshie!

I am sorry that your problems with mental retention are causing you to doubt yourself. Though my hubby does not have MS, he has problems remembering things too - I blame it on all the meds he has to take for his problems (ADHD/bi-polar stuff). He has a checklist he goes through every morning...if he can remember to. I go around after him putting up things he has left out (milk, breakfast items). Just a few weeks ago, he left his cell phone at home and I had to take it with me when I left for work.

Cute pictures of the nephew!

Have a good day, sweetie. You are special to us at Dims!


----------



## Friday (Oct 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> How are you? Over the election stuff yet?



Soon my friend, soon. Last day to mail any political stuff will be 10/31. I don't think it would drive me so nuts if I thought anyone actually looked at the stuff, but I'm sure 99% (which I am part of) just throw it all in the trash. 

The memory things are hard Shosh, but you'll pick up tricks to help you cope. D's issues are from TBI (traumatic brain injury), but he's learned tricks. A day planner in his pocket to make notes in, leaving himself messages on the phone (I stole that one) and becoming comfortable with telling people it's a problem. Most friends/people are more than willing to help you out when they know what the problem is.

Take care Miss Aussie.


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 22, 2008)

*hugs* 

My thoughts are with you


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 22, 2008)

Heya M.S. sister! Sorry to hear about your new tests. I have some residual losses as well after each exacerbation, each time there is a new 'normal', hard to get used to sometimes. For the brain stuff, make your lists lady, that's what I do...I love my lists. Making them, looking at them, procrastinating and not doing anything on them, BUT at least I know what I SHOULD be doing. 

I have found staying off the sugar, peanut butter, and yeast breads has helped me a lot. (It's hard to keep the sugar out of my house it's like my significant other...lol Although we have a bad relationship, I can't stop going back.)

Lovely that you can go visit that cute baby and just take your mind off of yucky stuff!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Susannah!
Just popping in to say I'm thinking about you and hope you're doing well. I appreciate how you are so open about all that you are going through and I'm sure others do as well. It seems this is a pretty popular thread so I'm sure you have a lot of people who admire you. 
As for the memory thing, I get foggy memory too, it's from the medication I take for my neuropathy. My kids sometimes accuse me of not listening to them or they say "I told you that already, don't you remember?" and I don't remember. Hopefully it would stop if I ever stop the medication but I need to take the medication so unless they come out with one that has no side effects I'm stuck with my foggy brain. The thing that really annoys me about it is that I can't remember words and I'll substitute the wrong word for something. And I know as soon as I say it that the word is wrong but I can't help it. I hate it because it makes me look stupid and I feel dumb when I do it and that is so not me. Another thing I'll do is, say I'm trying to think of the name of an actor. I can see their face in my mind but I can't remember their name but I can remember something obscure about them and that is how I try to convey who I'm thinking of. I can't think of a direct way to describe them I can only think of a roundabout way of doing it. Very frustrating!
I have balance problems also. I think that is from a combination of the neuropathy and the medication. 
Often times when I am dealing with these things I think of you. I know we don't have the same condition but it helps to know that someone else out there is dealing with some of the same things.
I only wish you the best of health Susannah. You are such a kind and upbeat person. I can't help but feel upbeat when I read your posts. 

Can it really be almost a year ago that Marcus was born?! It seems like yesterday! He gets cuter every day! 

-Lisa


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Shoshie

Thanks for all your kind wordsand thoughts on these forums and in private messages. I really enjoy reading your posts. Happy to be learning more about you too. 

Hope that things are going well, and that you are enjoying your new job.
Terri


----------



## Shosh (Oct 23, 2008)

Friday said:


> Soon my friend, soon. Last day to mail any political stuff will be 10/31. I don't think it would drive me so nuts if I thought anyone actually looked at the stuff, but I'm sure 99% (which I am part of) just throw it all in the trash.
> 
> The memory things are hard Shosh, but you'll pick up tricks to help you cope. D's issues are from TBI (traumatic brain injury), but he's learned tricks. A day planner in his pocket to make notes in, leaving himself messages on the phone (I stole that one) and becoming comfortable with telling people it's a problem. Most friends/people are more than willing to help you out when they know what the problem is.
> 
> Take care Miss Aussie.



Thanks S. Those are all good ideas. I need one of those PDA's I think. How is your hub?
For some reason I thought you lived in DC and not Washington State. Maybe you told me before, but I forgot. Crap memory.

I have been to Washington State. I have even eaten dinner in that fine establishment, The Space Needle.
Mt Rainier was pretty fabulous, as was Seattle in general. It is very much like Melbourne.
Definately a fave part of the US for me.






kinkykitten said:


> *hugs*
> 
> 
> My thoughts are with you



Thanks KK. Life for you in Norway must be wonderful. Expensive, but wonderful.

I have always wanted to go to Scandinavia, Denmark especially.

The Crown Princess of Denmark is an Australian.

It is nice to have you here at Dims KK.






Lady at Large said:


> Heya M.S. sister! Sorry to hear about your new tests. I have some residual losses as well after each exacerbation, each time there is a new 'normal', hard to get used to sometimes. For the brain stuff, make your lists lady, that's what I do...I love my lists. Making them, looking at them, procrastinating and not doing anything on them, BUT at least I know what I SHOULD be doing.
> 
> I have found staying off the sugar, peanut butter, and yeast breads has helped me a lot. (It's hard to keep the sugar out of my house it's like my significant other...lol Although we have a bad relationship, I can't stop going back.)
> 
> Lovely that you can go visit that cute baby and just take your mind off of yucky stuff!



Thanks mate. I do not eat much sugar at all. I do not eat peanut butter although I love it. Bread I eat. I should not because it is bad for the MS and it gives me pain with my lap band, but I just cannot seem to stop myself.

I have been thinking of doing the Swank MS diet, but I am not sure that I could so severely restrict my red meat intake.

Anyway.

I was going to visit his Royal Highness The Prince tomorrow when I travel to the city, but it appears that he has a little party to go to.

His public awaits, and I am just chopped liver.

Thanks so much Lady at Large.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 23, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Hi Susannah!
> Just popping in to say I'm thinking about you and hope you're doing well. I appreciate how you are so open about all that you are going through and I'm sure others do as well. It seems this is a pretty popular thread so I'm sure you have a lot of people who admire you.
> As for the memory thing, I get foggy memory too, it's from the medication I take for my neuropathy. My kids sometimes accuse me of not listening to them or they say "I told you that already, don't you remember?" and I don't remember. Hopefully it would stop if I ever stop the medication but I need to take the medication so unless they come out with one that has no side effects I'm stuck with my foggy brain. The thing that really annoys me about it is that I can't remember words and I'll substitute the wrong word for something. And I know as soon as I say it that the word is wrong but I can't help it. I hate it because it makes me look stupid and I feel dumb when I do it and that is so not me. Another thing I'll do is, say I'm trying to think of the name of an actor. I can see their face in my mind but I can't remember their name but I can remember something obscure about them and that is how I try to convey who I'm thinking of. I can't think of a direct way to describe them I can only think of a roundabout way of doing it. Very frustrating!
> I have balance problems also. I think that is from a combination of the neuropathy and the medication.
> ...



Thanks Lisa. Can I ask you, is neuropathy a complication of Diabetes? For some reason I think I have read something that would indicate it may be.

I know that Diabetes can be a very incidious and devastating condition if not controlled properly.
Numbness of the limbs is a symptom of neuropathy, no?

That must be hard to deal with, and it is even harder to have the cognitive issues on top of that.
I am sorry that you have to go through all that.

One thing that gets us through all of these trials is a good sense of humor I think. I try to laugh everyday. I often find humor in the smallest things also.
Regarding what we discussed privately, I hope that it will happen for you, and soon.
Let me put those thoughts out there for you, that it will happen for you soon.
I sent you a PM about it, but it would not go through.

Good on ya mate!








Lovelyone said:


> Hi Shoshie
> 
> Thanks for all your kind wordsand thoughts on these forums and in private messages. I really enjoy reading your posts. Happy to be learning more about you too.
> 
> ...




Terri, Terri, Terri's Chocolate Orange! Have you ever tried a Terry's Chocolate Orange? So yummy!
It is a replica of an orange in segments and all, only made from chocolate.

I am always annoying people with private messages I know. I like to spread good cheer around. It is a bit of a mission for me.
I send a lot of PM's to people.
Yay Tezza!


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 23, 2008)

My nearest nephews are 6 (Marcus) and 8 (Nicco) and I spend every day with them, but I know it is only a matter of time before my stock will plummet and they will see that I am simply boring old Auntie instead of "teller of fabulously funny stories about when their mom was young". I remember when they were chunky cuddly little babies...now they are crazy bathroom humor spouting boys. 

You mentioned taking the shots 3x weekly...are you on Rebif? Copaxone? Betaseron? I know you aren't on Avonex that is one weekly and the big needle I did it for a couple of years and lost my care partner to inject me when my mum moved to Chile. I couldn't do it myself, I would just sit at my dining table with that huge needle poised against my leg and bargain with God, counting to ten, etc and never quite inject myself...lol

I got on the Rebif and self injected because of the smaller needle, I tried the auto inject but it hurt like the holy dickens, pushing all that drug in so fast. Just sticking the needle in is much easier, though I worry about skin issues at the injection sites. At least there is NO question of where I injected as I have a 4 inch red lump for a week afterward. How are you doing with the drug?

Ok well I better stop, I rarely chat these day with anyone with M.S. and sometimes it's nice to share war stories and laugh at the nifty things our bodies do. 

Hugs and good wishes,
Aub


----------



## Shosh (Oct 23, 2008)

Lady at Large said:


> My nearest nephews are 6 (Marcus) and 8 (Nicco) and I spend every day with them, but I know it is only a matter of time before my stock will plummet and they will see that I am simply boring old Auntie instead of "teller of fabulously funny stories about when their mom was young". I remember when they were chunky cuddly little babies...now they are crazy bathroom humor spouting boys.
> 
> You mentioned taking the shots 3x weekly...are you on Rebif? Copaxone? Betaseron? I know you aren't on Avonex that is one weekly and the big needle I did it for a couple of years and lost my care partner to inject me when my mum moved to Chile. I couldn't do it myself, I would just sit at my dining table with that huge needle poised against my leg and bargain with God, counting to ten, etc and never quite inject myself...lol
> 
> ...




Well you are extra special to me now as we both have MS and a nephew named Marcus.

I am on Rebif. I inject it three times a week with the auto injector. So far I have done very well with it in terms of no side effects, but just this week I have started to see site reactions especially on my arm, and my arm is hurting from injecting into it.
The injection sites in the arm hurt like a bitch!

Mate I can understand why you could not inject the Avonex. That is an intramuscular injection while the Rebif is subcutaneous.

You really need another person to inject Avonex.

I find injecting the Rebif no probs at all really.

Has your neurologist mentioned Tysabri to you at all? That may be easier for you in terms of being a monthly infusion.


Good on ya mate. I know it is hard, but we were chosen for this assignment because we are warriors and we shall overcome.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for this link Red. It is a terrific article.

I am concerned however when it mentions that there may be some evidence to suggest that Beta Interferon ( Rebif, Betaseron) may not be as helpful as first thought in terms of protecting against brain damage in MS.

I have hope that there will be newer, better treatments coming very soon though.

I do get sick of injecting my medication, so I would like to see an oral treatment for Multiple Sclerosis. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7680641.stm


----------



## Friday (Oct 23, 2008)

Neuropathy can be diabetes related although it's not diabetes exclusive. Some of our medical personnel can correct me here if I stray but I believe it's caused by nerve damage in your extremities. Diabetics get it from poor circulation, my uncle got it from decades of untreated high blood pressure, and my mom got it from lack of oxygen caused by emphysema (caused by 50+ years of smoking). It manifests as both numbness and tingling to the point of pain, sometimes severe pain.

OK, end of lecture. Going to be out of town a few days to visit our favorite sin city, Reno. Hopefully I have fabulous stories of mucho money won when I get back. D's fave is Craps, I stick to Slots and a game I learned last trip called Let It Ride. I hit for $4000. I don't imagine I'll ever have that kind of luck again.

I'll be looking for a deliciously glittery pair of fuzzy pink dice!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 23, 2008)

Friday said:


> Neuropathy can be diabetes related although it's not diabetes exclusive. Some of our medical personnel can correct me here if I stray but I believe it's caused by nerve damage in your extremities. Diabetics get it from poor circulation, my uncle got it from decades of untreated high blood pressure, and my mom got it from lack of oxygen caused by emphysema (caused by 50+ years of smoking). It manifests as both numbness and tingling to the point of pain, sometimes severe pain.
> 
> OK, end of lecture. Going to be out of town a few days to visit our favorite sin city, Reno. Hopefully I have fabulous stories of mucho money won when I get back. D's fave is Craps, I stick to Slots and a game I learned last trip called Let It Ride. I hit for $4000. I don't imagine I'll ever have that kind of luck again.
> 
> I'll be looking for a deliciously glittery pair of fuzzy pink dice!




Enjoy yourself girl! You have earnt it. I hope you make out like a bandit!
I like the slots for a bit o fun.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thanks Lisa. Can I ask you, is neuropathy a complication of Diabetes? For some reason I think I have read something that would indicate it may be.
> 
> I know that Diabetes can be a very incidious and devastating condition if not controlled properly.
> Numbness of the limbs is a symptom of neuropathy, no?
> ...



I know a few people who got it from chemo trying to beat cancer.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thanks Lisa. *Can I ask you, is neuropathy a complication of Diabetes?* For some reason I think I have read something that would indicate it may be.
> 
> I know that Diabetes can be a very incidious and devastating condition if not controlled properly.
> *Numbness of the limbs is a symptom of neuropathy, no?*
> ...






Friday said:


> *Neuropathy can be diabetes related although it's not diabetes exclusive. Some of our medical personnel can correct me here if I stray but I believe it's caused by nerve damage in your extremities. Diabetics get it from poor circulation,* my uncle got it from decades of untreated high blood pressure, and my mom got it from lack of oxygen caused by emphysema (caused by 50+ years of smoking). It manifests as both numbness and tingling to the point of pain, sometimes severe pain.






LillyBBBW said:


> *I know a few people who got it from chemo trying to beat cancer*.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Moore, the human guinea pig, paddles into the room & offers her experience to the neuropathy discussion:

As fate would have it, this old girl has all three of the risk factors for that cause neuropathy. First, I had Type II diabetes for about 15 years. (My diabetes is now in remission.) I was on insulin & avandia & glucophage. And yes, I had neuropathy in my legs and feet at that time. However, I had my circulation in my feet tested prior to foot surgery & the circulation was fine. It was just the nerves that were affected.

Secondly, I developed MS, which also contributed more neuropathy to my legs and feet (and also to my arms and fingers). I can still walk, but running, walking on grass, or gravel, or uneven ground is out of the question. I always use my cane to walk to help with balance. Going over curbs or up and down steps is dangerous for me. Moore fall down & go boom. Moore need crane or forklift to pick butt up.

Thirdly, I took a cancer drug for a little over two years. I did not have cancer, but I had a autoimmune skin disease that responded to thalidomide. The thalidomide cured the skin lesions but also caused more neuropathy in my legs and feet.

So there you have it. Fun & games with neuropathy. I still have feeling in my feet and legs (which is a miracle) but participating in kick boxing or muay thai is out of the question - which is a disappointment because I think mixed martial arts are hot.


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 23, 2008)

One of my residual m.s. symptoms that stayed after an exacerbation is neuropathy in my right leg and foot. According to neurologist it is consistent to where my brain and spinal cord lesions are, so it is permanent. I think it is pretty common in M.S. 

Not the most comfortable thing for sure, but it really isn't too bad unless I am tired and then everything burns like fire and taking a shower or anything touching my leg feels horrible. 

I adore the brain cognitive issues...adore them.  I used to be quite a wit in my day now I am searching for the right word I KNOW the word is in there, I just can't find it. My friends and family love my crazy sentences and have gotten quite good at deciphering what the heck I mean. 

Oh well it is all livable and being slightly impaired makes me a more compassionate understanding person with LOADS of (bitterness) Character! hee hee


----------



## moore2me (Oct 23, 2008)

Dear Lady at Large, 

It sounds like you are handling things pretty good so far. I don't know if you play cards or not, but I look on this illness as a sort of poker game. You make the best hand with the cards you have. Then bluff. You can win with almost any hand if you play your cards right. Sometimes tho winning is not an option, I am just happy not to loose the rent money or the shirt off my back.

Enough tho of this silly cards analogy. Let me tell you some other fun and games MS plays on me. There have been times when I laugh inappropriately during serious business meetings. This got me in trouble a couple of times with my old boss (he thought I was making fun of him). Sometimes the urge to chuckle and snicker is uncontrollable, for example if the boss asks "How many of you want a flu shot next week?" 

Or another priceless moment during a business meeting is when I was seated at a table with a dozzen or do other professionals and got the "dancing feet" urge (like Steve Martin does). This dancing feet thing are real spasms in my legs that start in the afternoon and keeps going until bedtime. Usually, they can be stopped with a couple of muscle relaxers and a restless leg pill.

I guess I'd better shut up for now before all you guys get bored and migrate off to other areas. Sorry about running on for so long. Thanks for listening. M2M


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 23, 2008)

I was dxed in 1999 so I have run through the gambit of nifty symptoms...from incontinence, to blindness, to using a cane, and a gazillion more character building experiences...Not my dream for sure, but yeah I am doing pretty well with this disease!


Honestly I do laugh at some of the funky things my body does, don't get me wrong I cry first, really hard! Then I laugh, adapt, and move on, like you do I am sure!

I certainly don't mind listening, as I mentioned before it is nice to talk to people who get it when I fall down for no reason, or call a flashlight a 'hand held lantern' when my brain thinks that is easier to say. People who know they can't 'fix' it but can instead rail against things in a non-pitying sort of way. Anywho...clearly I don't get out much as I am rambling on here a fair bit, have a great night!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 9, 2008)

Lady at Large said:


> I was dxed in 1999 so I have run through the gambit of nifty symptoms...from incontinence, to blindness, to using a cane, and a gazillion more character building experiences...Not my dream for sure, but yeah I am doing pretty well with this disease!
> 
> 
> Honestly I do laugh at some of the funky things my body does, don't get me wrong I cry first, really hard! Then I laugh, adapt, and move on, like you do I am sure!
> ...



Laugh, adapt, move on. I like that. " A hand held lantern" Cute.
I am happy to listen here LAL.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 9, 2008)

I cant believe it is November already. Where has the year gone?

I had a wonderful visit this week from two Chabad Rabbis.
The mission of these rabbis is to travel all over Australia visiting Jews who live in rural areas and reconnecting them with their faith.
They will travel right up the east coast of Australia over the next eight weeks visiting people all along the way.
They stopped by especially to see me.

www.chabadofrara.org


I am not sure if anyone here is familiar with Chabad. Those who have lived in NY would surely know of the Lubavitcher Rebbe of blessed memory, Menachem Mendel Schneerson. 
He was a wonderful person, very kind and gentle, and focused on doing good deeds and bringing Yidden closer to observance and their faith.

Anyway.

Back to the visit. The rabbis stayed for a few hours and we discussed many things. They recited a special blessing for my health, and they put up a mezuzah on my door frame.
They came prepared early with a special gift for me of a Chanukiah, (a Chanukah menorah) and candles.

It was so perfect. Thank you to Yossi and Sholom.

I continue to do 8 hours of voluntary work a week. I am doing office work at the community house, and I am also working as an advisor to the daycare service being provided to the local East African community.

There is a small Sudanese community here in the little town that I live in.

I have been advising those providing the daycare service information about curriculum and the program, and many other different aspects of daycare provision.

It is fascinating from a cultural perspective working with African families.

I continue to notice problems with my thinking processes, but I am using strategies to get around that.

I was pretty mortified as I went to choir practice last week and the teacher asked everybody to say their name and the name of who they had come with.

I just looked at the lady who had brought me and I could not recall her name. It took a while.

This would not have ever happened before. It was very embarrassing as I had a whole room full of people looking at me waiting for me to recall the lady's name. They do not know what is wrong also.


Anyway. Life is good. I am glad to be back. Twenty fours hours was a long time.


----------



## Friday (Nov 9, 2008)

Tell them Susannah. They'll understand and help. D has memory and face recognition issues from the TBI he suffered before I met him. He used to try to hide it and was embarrassed all the time. Now, if he doesn't tell people I do. There's no need to go into details, as long as they know he's not snubbing them (until they speak enough for him to recognize the voice he has no idea who they are) they are more than happy to say 'Hey dude, it's _____.'. Makes it easier for everyone and much less stressful for you.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 9, 2008)

Susannah,

You know thru teaching kids that you have to sometimes explain things that are a little "dicey" to children. Look on this choir problem the same way. I would do two things:

1) Take the teacher aside and privately tell him/her about your disability and that the method of introduction of members probably should be altered in the future to avoid other such embarrassments. You are not the only one who is adversely affected by such a procedure - others would be - people afraid of public speaking, people wanting to not call attention to themselves, others with memory problems or processing problems.

2) If something happens like this to you again - I would wing it. I would say "I'm going to let this nice young lady (point to who brought me) introduce herself" . . . and if you want (start coughing into your hand) like you have a throat problem all of a sudden.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2008)

Shoshie,

I have had times when I can't remember a person's name either (and the person is someone I see frequently). It is embarrassing, but I get over it, and I am sure you will to. My husband has a button that he wears every now and then, it says "Hi, I don't remember your name either!".


----------



## Shosh (Nov 11, 2008)

Friday said:


> Tell them Susannah. They'll understand and help. D has memory and face recognition issues from the TBI he suffered before I met him. He used to try to hide it and was embarrassed all the time. Now, if he doesn't tell people I do. There's no need to go into details, as long as they know he's not snubbing them (until they speak enough for him to recognize the voice he has no idea who they are) they are more than happy to say 'Hey dude, it's _____.'. Makes it easier for everyone and much less stressful for you.



Sorry to keep dwelling on it S. You are right. I need to tell people. Gosh you have been a good mate to me here. Steadfast. Thanks so much.



moore2me said:


> Susannah,
> 
> You know thru teaching kids that you have to sometimes explain things that are a little "dicey" to children. Look on this choir problem the same way. I would do two things:
> 
> ...



Thanks Cookie. I feel pretty embarrassed by last weeks effort that I might give practice a miss this week. You are right though. I do need to speak to the teacher.

You are lil champ. Thank you.





Punkin1024 said:


> Shoshie,
> 
> I have had times when I can't remember a person's name either (and the person is someone I see frequently). It is embarrassing, but I get over it, and I am sure you will to. My husband has a button that he wears every now and then, it says "Hi, I don't remember your name either!".



Hi Ella. How was your birthday? I am glad you liked the tacky Blingee pic I made for you.

How is your hub? You guys have been through a lot lately. I hope things get better for you both.

I want to thank you also Ella for being such a nice friend to me here.


----------



## Friday (Nov 13, 2008)

Wassup Shosh?


----------



## Mathias (Nov 14, 2008)

Good Morning Susannah! :bow:


----------



## Shosh (Nov 14, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Good Morning Susannah! :bow:



Well Good Morning Matt. I however am just about to go to bed as it is coming up to 2am Saturday morning here.:kiss2:

Tomorrow I am going to see my Aunt and Uncle for the first time since I was 15 years old. So that should be interesting and a little intimidating.

What will I say to them?

I think I shall just bake some stuff and keep their mouths full with food.

Friday thanks for thinking of me as always.

I am off to bed. Goodnight.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 14, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Well Good Morning Matt. I however am just about to go to bed as it is coming up to 2am Saturday morning here.:kiss2:
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to see my Aunt and Uncle for the first time since I was 15 years old. So that should be interesting and a little intimidating.
> 
> ...



Good luck tomorrow Shosh. Do you remember much about your aunt and uncle? I think you should rent "Repo Man" and pop it in the VHS/DVD player for them.  To answer your question, I've seen it about a dozen times


----------



## imfree (Nov 14, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Shosh. Do you remember much about your aunt and uncle? I think you should rent "Repo Man" and pop it in the VHS/DVD player for them.  To answer your question, I've seen it about a dozen times



Inquiring minds want to know...........WHAT WAS
in the trunk(boot) of that Chevy???


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 14, 2008)

imfree said:


> Inquiring minds want to know...........WHAT WAS
> in the trunk(boot) of that Chevy???



Ahhhhh, a question that has perplexed us for 24 years now. The mysterious, dangerous glow from the trunk of the Chevy Malibu.... to quote the wise owl from the Tootsie Pop commercial..."The world may never know"


----------



## imfree (Nov 14, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Ahhhhh, a question that has perplexed us for 24 years now. The mysterious, dangerous glow from the trunk of the Chevy Malibu.... to quote the wise owl from the Tootsie Pop commercial..."The world may never know"



Of course you know, DaddyOh, if one of those things
ever existed in real-life, I would have to check it for
VLF radio emissions, at a safe distance.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 14, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Shosh. Do you remember much about your aunt and uncle? I think you should rent "Repo Man" and pop it in the VHS/DVD player for them.  To answer your question, I've seen it about a dozen times



Maybe I will rent it.

My uncle is my mother's older brother. I remember them somewhat, but not a lot. 
They are coming over later today. My uncle is a lot warmer than my mother is. My mother is not a warm person at all, in fact she is quite indifferent and cold towards me. Always has been for the vary rare occasions that I have seen her in my life.

I last saw her when I was 17 years old. I am now 38. 

Anyway.

Yay for Daddyoh.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 14, 2008)

I saw my psychologist on Thursday. We had quite a lengthy discussion about my wanting to have a baby.
The feeling that I picked up from him was that it is probably not ok for me to do so.
We spoke about the ethical and moral considerations surrounding it given my disability.
We spoke about my physical limitations and the impact that would have on both my life and the life of a child.

It is very heartwrenching, as I always thought that I would have a baby. 

I am kicking myself now for leaving it so late. I did not know that all that has happened to me was going to happen though when I was younger.

I was just busy enjoying my life, and I just assumed I would have a baby later.

So if I do decide to have a baby even in the face of all this, others may feel that I am being selfish or somehow unethical.

Other women do not have to explain the strong fundamantal desire to have a baby, but I would have to defend and explain my desire for a child.

Other women with disabilities have babies, so why cant I? My family would help me.
Am I being selfish? I do not know.

I got the feeling from the psychologist that it was not kosher for me to do so.
I am not sure that they are really allowed to pass on such a strong opinion though. I thought their role was just to listen and then provide a number of options to consider.

Anyway that session was the hardest I have had to sit through so far. I did cry. It was very hard.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Nov 14, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I saw my psychologist on Thursday. We had quite a lengthy discussion about my wanting to have a baby.
> The feeling that I picked up from him was that it is probably not ok for me to do so.
> We spoke about the ethical and moral considerations surrounding it given my disability.
> We spoke about my physical limitations and the impact that would have on both my life and the life of a child.
> ...



Well I usually keep quiet, but I have to speak up here. As you might remember, I also have MS. If someone told me I shouldn't have a baby because of this, I would not take it! You are right, people with disabilities have kids all the time...as well as people who can't afford them and live off the system. MS should not be running your life. I say don't put anything off because of it. If you have family support, that is just an added bonus. If this psychologist were to suggest such a thing to a "little person", someone with a missing leg, etc, it would not be alright, just like it's not alright to suggest that you would be selfish. There are so many unwanted kids, this kid would be ver much wanted.
By the way, my neuro told me long ago that pregnancy almost "masks" the effects of MS. Symptoms seem to disappear while people are pregnant. 
And I would be looking for a new psychologist.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 14, 2008)

xoxoshelby said:


> Well I usually keep quiet, but I have to speak up here. As you might remember, I also have MS. If someone told me I shouldn't have a baby because of this, I would not take it! You are right, people with disabilities have kids all the time...as well as people who can't afford them and live off the system. MS should not be running your life. I say don't put anything off because of it. If you have family support, that is just an added bonus. If this psychologist were to suggest such a thing to a "little person", someone with a missing leg, etc, it would not be alright, just like it's not alright to suggest that you would be selfish. There are so many unwanted kids, this kid would be ver much wanted.
> By the way, my neuro told me long ago that pregnancy almost "masks" the effects of MS. Symptoms seem to disappear while people are pregnant.
> And I would be looking for a new psychologist.




Thank you so much Shelby. You have given me some hope. When I left the psychologists office I was pretty distraught. I just thought it was all over for me in that regard.
There would certainly be challenges, as raising a child is a lifetime commitment, but I have excellant skills and abilities in that regard. I worked as a teacher of infants and toddlers for a very very long time.
Other women with MS have had babies. I think he has concerns as I am having cognitive as well as physical problems right now.
I know that women can go into remission during pregnancy, but then they can have severe attacks post pregnancy.

I have to have hope. Hope is very important, otherwise what is there for me in life?
Anyway. I am not ready to give up this dream right now.

I will show him.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 15, 2008)

Susannah,

I have to agree with Shelby on this one. That man probably cannot understand the power that drives a woman to desire a baby. It can be all consuming. Yes, as the child gets older, your disability may stop you from doing a few things like playing baseball or break dancing, but you can make up for it in other ways. Children need love and attention (some things I understand you did not get much of). 

One thing I would advise tho, is do not wait too long to have a baby if you want your own. The older a woman gets, the harder it becomes to conceive. Also, the greater the risks of genetic problems in the child and health problems in the mother. I'm sure your gyno will go over this stuff with you. 

Best wishes in your efforts where ever they take you tho.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 15, 2008)

View attachment l_0db09d41e195cd0ee9fdf46fdb47daf2.jpg


This is Avital. 

My cousin gave birth to Avital when she was 42 years old. She is a very happy and healthy child, and she is so funny also.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 15, 2008)

View attachment l_9358a6ad81913d52ba8b642bb3d2270a.jpg



Avital ( Pronounced Ah vi Tahl) loves icecream. Rachel her mother, my cousin, is an emergency medicine consultant at a London Hospital. She heads up an Emergency Dept and is a very brilliant and accomplished medical specialist.

Rachel had a baby later in life. I hope I will too.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 15, 2008)

Gah! How horribly disheartening, Shosh. That man is clearly not worth his salt as a psychiatrist if he is going to pass judgment on his patients' desires. That is supposed to be the one place where you can safely process the emotions that are at your core. He should have helped you look at what having a child would bring to your life and then direct you to your medical doctor to discuss if there would be any health implications for you or the child. Him bringing up ethical concerns is not only ridiculous, but his own personal agenda. All any child needs is to be loved and kept safe. I believe you could do that.

The next time you see him I would mention to him that you felt judged by him when you discussed this topic. If he doesn't have a response that satisfies you, I would start looking for someone else.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 15, 2008)

Cute Obese Girl,

The words I read in Susannah's post were the shrink said it would not be "kosher" for her to have a baby with her medical and psychological stress. Susannah can correct me if I'm wrong, but to me this means he is injecting Jewish religious law into this argument. This enters an area that many of us know very little about, other than to say this particular decision stinks. 

I don't know how much of it not being kosher applies to how it affects Soshie or how much it applies to how it affects the baby. However, Jewish traditional teachings are not usually based on emotion or what a woman's heart wants. And, girl babies are even further down on the priority list.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 15, 2008)

imfree said:


> Of course you know, DaddyOh, if one of those things
> ever existed in real-life, I would have to check it for
> VLF radio emissions, at a safe distance.


If I ever did find one, you'd be the first person I'd contact 



Susannah said:


> Maybe I will rent it.
> 
> My uncle is my mother's older brother. I remember them somewhat, but not a lot.
> They are coming over later today. My uncle is a lot warmer than my mother is. My mother is not a warm person at all, in fact she is quite indifferent and cold towards me. Always has been for the vary rare occasions that I have seen her in my life.
> ...


Good Luck today Shosh!
Hoping all goes well for you.


----------



## imfree (Nov 15, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> If I ever did find one, you'd be the first person I'd contact .........snipped...........



I won't take this one any further off-topic, so check out
this piece I wrote on VLF and the Tri-Corder.

Tri-Corder


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 15, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Cute Obese Girl,
> 
> The words I read in Susannah's post were the shrink said it would not be "kosher" for her to have a baby with her medical and psychological stress. Susannah can correct me if I'm wrong, but to me this means he is injecting Jewish religious law into this argument. This enters an area that many of us know very little about, other than to say this particular decision stinks.
> 
> I don't know how much of it not being kosher applies to how it affects Soshie or how much it applies to how it affects the baby. However, Jewish traditional teachings are not usually based on emotion or what a woman's heart wants. And, girl babies are even further down on the priority list.



I simply read it in context as the colloquial meaning of the word, but you raise an interesting point. I have no real knowledge of what kosher is and that may have colored my interpretation.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 15, 2008)

Just wanted to come by and show you some love, dearest Susannah! I pray for you everyday. *hugs


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2008)

Shoshie,

All I have to say is...follow your heart.


----------



## Friday (Nov 23, 2008)

I think your therapist should be reported. He's a horse's ass to be polite about it. As someone who is obviously handicapped by his ignorance and lack of compassion, I hope HE doesn't have kids. You on the other hand, I think any child of yours would be lucky to have you for a Mom. You're clever and beautiful and funny and bursting with love. I know children who have mothers that have handicaps. I grew up with kids who had parents with handicaps. Not a one of them has ever held that against the parent or felt like they missed out. Did they ever resent having to do things others might not because of it? Occasionally. But I've got a newsflash for Dr Stupid. No child thinks his parents are 100% perfect and they all resent stuff along the line, whether it's taking out the garbage or not being allowed to wear makeup at 10. C'est la vie.

So piss on him and his warped sense of values. Get a new therapist, someone who's about lifting you up and helping you continue to reach for the stars rather than one who wants to focus on negatives that don't yet and might never exist. Schmuck. I think you should print these responses out and let him read them. They'll either make him re-evaluate in which case there might be hope for him, or the piss him off in which case he's a lost cause.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 23, 2008)

When I found out I was pregnant with my oldest daughter and told my father about it....his response was to ask if I was actually going to have her because of my ex-husband having diabetes. 
What a horrible thing to say about your own grandchild, IMO. 
I reminded him of the mental illness in my mother's family....he had three children with her. 

The first psychologist I saw.....I could tell she really thought it was incredibly irresponsible of me to get pregnant while working on depression and being in a not so great marriage (my pregnancy was not intentional and I don't believe that married people should have to apologize for having sex). 

I don't regret having any of my children....they are the biggest blessings of my life and the best thing to ever happen to me. They are going to be good people in this world..... something the world needs more of. 

Do like I did Susannah......and say fuck them. Move on and live your life. You will be glad you did.


----------



## imfree (Nov 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> When I found out I was pregnant with my oldest daughter and told my father about it....his response was to ask if I was actually going to have her because of my ex-husband having diabetes.
> What a horrible thing to say about your own grandchild, IMO.
> I reminded him of the mental illness in my mother's family....he had three children with her.
> 
> ...



Amen!, you said it all, Greenie!


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 23, 2008)

Hiya susannah, there's nothing i can say that everyone else hasnt already said. and you dont know me very well so it probably wouldnt mean much anyway. just wanted to give muchos hugs to you lady. You can see from the multitude of posts on this thread how much you're loved and always will be. You just have to concentrate on getting through this really hard time. My thoughts are really with you tonight <3 xxx


----------



## Shosh (Nov 24, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Gah! How horribly disheartening, Shosh. That man is clearly not worth his salt as a psychiatrist if he is going to pass judgment on his patients' desires. That is supposed to be the one place where you can safely process the emotions that are at your core. He should have helped you look at what having a child would bring to your life and then direct you to your medical doctor to discuss if there would be any health implications for you or the child. Him bringing up ethical concerns is not only ridiculous, but his own personal agenda. All any child needs is to be loved and kept safe. I believe you could do that.
> 
> The next time you see him I would mention to him that you felt judged by him when you discussed this topic. If he doesn't have a response that satisfies you, I would start looking for someone else.



Hi Shannon,
Thank you for your thoughts. I think you are right, I do need to tell the psychologist how he made me feel. I left his office feeling very gutted by it all.
I am feeling pretty angry with him right now, and I am not in a headspace to attend this week's session, so I have cancelled it.
I need a break from it right now.

Strangely enough I got a phone call from my social worker at the MS Society today.
I told her about all this and she wants me to only actually discuss having children with a medical professional that specializes in MS, and understands the issues surrounding women and childbirth in MS.
It makes sense.
There are women that have lost limbs that have babies. I think women with disabilities should not be treated any differently than other women, when it comes to fulfilling the human desire to have a baby.

Thank you Shannon for caring.



moore2me said:


> Cute Obese Girl,
> 
> The words I read in Susannah's post were the shrink said it would not be "kosher" for her to have a baby with her medical and psychological stress. Susannah can correct me if I'm wrong, but to me this means he is injecting Jewish religious law into this argument. This enters an area that many of us know very little about, other than to say this particular decision stinks.
> 
> I don't know how much of it not being kosher applies to how it affects Soshie or how much it applies to how it affects the baby. However, Jewish traditional teachings are not usually based on emotion or what a woman's heart wants. And, girl babies are even further down on the priority list.



I was using the term Kosher in its broader non literal form, that people sometimes use it. I meant that he thought it would not be ok, for me to have a child.
It is of course very Kosher in Judaism to have a child. It is indeed a mitzvah!

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 24, 2008)

Friday said:


> I think your therapist should be reported. He's a horse's ass to be polite about it. As someone who is obviously handicapped by his ignorance and lack of compassion, I hope HE doesn't have kids. You on the other hand, I think any child of yours would be lucky to have you for a Mom. You're clever and beautiful and funny and bursting with love. I know children who have mothers that have handicaps. I grew up with kids who had parents with handicaps. Not a one of them has ever held that against the parent or felt like they missed out. Did they ever resent having to do things others might not because of it? Occasionally. But I've got a newsflash for Dr Stupid. No child thinks his parents are 100% perfect and they all resent stuff along the line, whether it's taking out the garbage or not being allowed to wear makeup at 10. C'est la vie.
> 
> So piss on him and his warped sense of values. Get a new therapist, someone who's about lifting you up and helping you continue to reach for the stars rather than one who wants to focus on negatives that don't yet and might never exist. Schmuck. I think you should print these responses out and let him read them. They'll either make him re-evaluate in which case there might be hope for him, or the piss him off in which case he's a lost cause.



Thank you S. I am pretty angry with him right now. I do not think he should impose his opinion upon me in this way.
I also grew up knowing a few people that had a parent with a disability, and they turned out just fine.

One thing that upset me greatly was that I was coming home on the train after a trip to the city and I witnessed a mother verbally abusing her five children. She was hitting them and yelling at them. Then the father chimed in.

It made me a bit upset and angry, because I though I so want a baby, and here is this woman blessed with such a gift abusing it.

Anyway.

Thank you S. You are a bloody good chick mate.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> When I found out I was pregnant with my oldest daughter and told my father about it....his response was to ask if I was actually going to have her because of my ex-husband having diabetes.
> What a horrible thing to say about your own grandchild, IMO.
> I reminded him of the mental illness in my mother's family....he had three children with her.
> 
> ...



Thank you Caroline.

Gosh you have had it hard, but you have three beautiful and healthy daughters, and that is a testiment to your nurturing and skills as a mother.

Your daughters really are a blessing, and I bet you are so glad that you did not listen to that psychologist.

I hope 2009 will be a perfect year for you and your girls Caroline.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 24, 2008)

imfree said:


> Amen!, you said it all, Greenie!




Thank you Edgar. May you be blessed.



Just_Jen said:


> Hiya susannah, there's nothing i can say that everyone else hasnt already said. and you dont know me very well so it probably wouldnt mean much anyway. just wanted to give muchos hugs to you lady. You can see from the multitude of posts on this thread how much you're loved and always will be. You just have to concentrate on getting through this really hard time. My thoughts are really with you tonight <3 xxx




Meanwhile where have you been love?

You have only got one of the most posted in threads in the "What are you happy about now?" thread.

I was just about to send out a search party for you.

Thank you so much for your lovely words.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh man. I cannot believe that November is drawing to a close. Where has the year gone?
I am not getting any younger either.

I am doing ok. My self esteem has taken quite a battering this year given my physical condition, and the fear that comes with the unknown future it will likely bring.
I try not to think about it too much.

I do feel pretty physically fragile. That has become my new normal.

On a happier note I am having two friends come to stay with me on different weeks . M is a mate of mine who lives up the coast in Northern Australia. She is also a fat girl that had to have a lap band inserted.

Phil is another wonderful friend of mine. I shall let him take care of me awhile. Why not? I do not have to be so independent all the time. It might be fun to be spoiled for a while.

My father's birthday came and went without me seeing him. I miss him terribly, and live in fear that something will happen to him and I will not see him again. He probably would not remember me anymore anyway.

I have not bought a dress yet for my brother's wedding. It will be in the middle of February which is summer here and opressively hot. So something cool is in order.

My Aunt just returned from visiting her daughters in London, she is Avital's Grandmother.

Of course she asked me when I am going to get married? 

Finally I am loving my pretty little house in the country. The weather is warm now and I have been out in my garden. I have a huge country garden filled with beautiful plum and peach trees and rose bushes. It really is very pretty.

I think I have turned the corner in that I am starting to feel that this little country town, Castlemaine, is now my home.

Love to you all. Thank g-d for you all. I think about you all often just as I do my family and friends here.

Neshika ( Kisses) and Hibuki ( Hugs)

Shosh


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Meanwhile where have you been love?
> 
> You have only got one of the most posted in threads in the "What are you happy about now?" thread.
> 
> ...



Hehe i know, i completely buggared off from internet for a while, glad i was noticed/missed  *hugs* hehe no search party needed, *dances*

IM glad you seem to be doing a lot better *hugs*. You deserve spoiling for a while, let someone else take care of you yaya!

Get your dress bought  im sure ull look lovely no matter what outfit you wear. Plus clothes shopping = made of fun fun fun!!

Your house sounds beautiful, you should take some photo's of bits to show us ^_^ im so jealous of your house hehe *huggles*


----------



## Shosh (Nov 25, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> Hehe i know, i completely buggared off from internet for a while, glad i was noticed/missed  *hugs* hehe no search party needed, *dances*
> 
> IM glad you seem to be doing a lot better *hugs*. You deserve spoiling for a while, let someone else take care of you yaya!
> 
> ...



Thanks Jen. My house really is so pretty. A real little country home.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 25, 2008)

I have been asked to participate in a voluntary project running a playgroup at a prison.
I would be running this playgroup for the children who come to the prison to see their parent, and the prisoners will also be involved in the project.

Loddon is a medium security prison, where the bulk of the prisoners are incarcerated for drug related crimes. It is not a maximum security prison.
There are a number of murderers there, but the crimes relate to acts of self defence etc.
I think this particular project would be a very good way for me to help those who have lost their way in life, and to support the family unit also.

I am not concerned about my safety as nothing has ever occured to pose a safety risk at this particular prison.
My family will likely not want me to participate in this project, but it is my decision to make.
I may not inform them initially about my participation.

As for the prisoners,for the truely remorseful there can be redemption.

I hope that I can touch their life in some small way.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 25, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have been asked to participate in a voluntary project running a playgroup at a prison.
> I would be running this playgroup for the children who come to the prison to see their parent, and the prisoners will also be involved in the project.
> 
> Loddon is a medium security prison, where the bulk of the prisoners are incarcerated for drug related crimes. It is not a maximum security prison.
> ...



Wow, you really are a generous and caring person. You have so many things happening in your life, yet you are willing to put yourself out for people. Most people who aren't dealing with the stuff you are dealing with, wouldn't even do what you are considering. You should be proud of yourself. 

IMO - You're more suited as a parent then many who do not have disabilities. You clearly love children and have a generous spirit.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 25, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have been asked to participate in a voluntary project running a playgroup at a prison.
> I would be running this playgroup for the children who come to the prison to see their parent, and the prisoners will also be involved in the project.
> 
> Loddon is a medium security prison, where the bulk of the prisoners are incarcerated for drug related crimes. It is not a maximum security prison.
> ...



*Don't you dare touch any of the men or women there. Confine yourself to children only.*

*Soshieboo,

It is not your physical safety you should be worried about when working at a prison. You will really have to be on guard and not wear your heart on your sleeve like you are bad to do sometimes. Men (I'm assuming there will be male prisoners there) in prison are starved for female companionship. You will look like a "Fried Chicken Dinner with all the trimmings severed by Beyonce" to these guys. These guys are in prison because they have done a bad thing. Plus, most of them will say they are innocent of their charges.

You must promise me that you will not shop for husband material at that place. This would be the worst move of your young life. No matter how cute or how charming those guys are - don't fall for any of them. Bad mojo there.

In fact, you should write out these two mottos and put them up in your house where you can see them before you go to work. "Do not fish for trout in a herring barrel." By now, you should know what this means. If you don't, I'll explain it again. And, "Do not shop for a husband in a state prison." *


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 25, 2008)

Shoshie,

You have such a generous, giving spirit. I pray that you will be blessed with a husband and many children as you surely would be a blessing to them.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2008)

Well I will be travelling to the city tomorrow morning and I will be there for three days. I will also have the first of two appointments tomorrow, with a plastic surgeon, for a tummy tuck consultation post WLS.
I really do not want to have this surgery, but I feel I need to. I think this consultation will be quite confronting as this is very serious surgery.
I just want the surgeon to have a look at my tummy and advise me about what I should decide to do.
I am not sure when I will have this surgery as it depends on a number of factors, namely the state of my health, right now I am probably not well enough. Also the financial considerations. I am hoping to have some of my retirement funds released to me as I am unable to work now, so I may use those funds to pay for the surgery.

Secondly I will be seeing my neurologist on Friday at the hospital. She wants to discuss monthy IV infusions of an MS drug with me. I am not going to agree to having these infusions as I feel that this particular drug has not been around long enough for my satisfaction. It is an unknown quantity, and three people have died while taking it. Many people with MS have these infusions safely, but that is their choice, and not mine.
I seem to be coping quite well with the thrice weekly injections, so I will stick to those.
We have previously discussed Tysabri, and I declined it then, so I am not sure why we need to discuss it again.

On Thursday In the morning I have been invited to a big pre Chanukah concert and celebration at the Chabad House for the daycare children. I taught there for two years, before leaving due to my health.
It will be so nice to see all the cute children, putting on a performance, and to see all my friends that I used to work with.

Chabad Lubavitch are an amazing organization, and they have personally helped me a lot in the last few years.

In the afternoon we are going to have a special celebration for Marcus' first birthday as I missed his party last weekend.

I am going to also catch up with a few friends that live in the city that I have neglected lately.

I will be glad to see the end of 2008, because it has been hard, but through adversity we grow.
May 2009 be full of much abundance and many blessings for myself, and my family and all of my friends here and at Dims. 

Merry Christmas everybody

Chag Chanukah Sameach

Happy Kwanza

Love

Susannah


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2008)

View attachment merry_christmas-1.jpg


Merry Christmas, Feliz Navidad, Joyeux Noel

View attachment hanukkah59.jpg


Chag Chanukah Sameach


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2008)

View attachment kwanzaa-1.jpg


Happy Kwanzaa


----------



## mimosa (Dec 9, 2008)

Susannah, 

You will be in my prayers. I hope that you have an amazing time in the city. Give Little Marcus a big birthday hug for me. 

Many blessings to you my wonderful friend!

Love always,
Mims:bow:


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Susannah,
> 
> You will be in my prayers. I hope that you have an amazing time in the city. Give Little Marcus a big birthday hug for me.
> 
> ...



Thank you my Mimi. Shall be calling you soon.


----------



## Tina (Dec 9, 2008)

Shoshie, I hope your doctor's call is helpful and comforting in some way. 

I also wish you a marvelous holiday celebration with your family, and your dear little Marcus. I hope for you some happiness and warmth.

Hugs across the miles. :wubu:


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Have a good Holiday Season Shosh (and listen to Moore).


----------



## imfree (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks, Shoshie, for all the beautiful holiday wishes and pictures.
You're in my heart and prayers to have a mightily blessed holiday 
season and a strong, healthy 2009. May love and grace prevail.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2008)

Tina said:


> Shoshie, I hope your doctor's call is helpful and comforting in some way.
> 
> I also wish you a marvelous holiday celebration with your family, and your dear little Marcus. I hope for you some happiness and warmth.
> 
> Hugs across the miles. :wubu:



Thank you Tina. You are wonderful. Thank you for all that you do for us fatties here.



Friday said:


> Have a good Holiday Season Shosh (and listen to Moore).



Thanks S for that pic. So pretty.

Have a wonderful Christmas cooking in your new kitchen.




imfree said:


> Thanks, Shoshie, for all the beautiful holiday wishes and pictures.
> You're in my heart and prayers to have a mightily blessed holiday
> season and a strong, healthy 2009. May love and grace prevail.



Baruch Hashem. Amein.

Have a Merry Christmas Edgar. Thank you for your kind and calm presence here at Dims.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Dec 9, 2008)

I also declined the tysabri, especially after hearing about one of the possible side effects. You have to do what is right for you. I feel that I am stable with copaxone right now and didn't want to add anything else. An IV once a month is not my idea of a good time.
With that being said, there are many people who have had huge success with tyabri. I don't know if you have been on the website msworld.org, but they have forums where people keep a running log of each of their tysabri infusuons and the effect that it has had on them. Some people swear by it. If you've never been on there, it is a great place for information. The forums are at http://www.msworld.org/forum/
Also, after the three people died from tysabri, it was pulled off of the market for awhile. I believe it was discoved that they were all on avonex (the once a week IM shot) and the mixture of the two was the problem.
I hope your appointment goes well, but you probably won't see this before you go. Don't let them push you into anything you don't feel is right.

Shelby


----------



## xoxoshelby (Dec 9, 2008)

I also declined the tysabri, especially after hearing about one of the possible side effects. You have to do what is right for you. I feel that I am stable with copaxone right now and didn't want to add anything else. An IV once a month is not my idea of a good time.
With that being said, there are many people who have had huge success with tyabri. I don't know if you have been on the website msworld.org, but they have forums where people keep a running log of each of their tysabri infusuons and the effect that it has had on them. Some people swear by it. If you've never been on there, it is a great place for information. The forums are at http://www.msworld.org/forum/
Also, after the three people died from tysabri, it was pulled off of the market for awhile. I believe it was discoved that they were all on avonex (the once a week IM shot) and the mixture of the two was the problem.
I hope your appointment goes well, but you probably won't see this before you go. Don't let them push you into anything you don't feel is right.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2008)

xoxoshelby said:


> I also declined the tysabri, especially after hearing about one of the possible side effects. You have to do what is right for you. I feel that I am stable with copaxone right now and didn't want to add anything else. An IV once a month is not my idea of a good time.
> With that being said, there are many people who have had huge success with tyabri. I don't know if you have been on the website msworld.org, but they have forums where people keep a running log of each of their tysabri infusuons and the effect that it has had on them. Some people swear by it. If you've never been on there, it is a great place for information. The forums are at http://www.msworld.org/forum/
> Also, after the three people died from tysabri, it was pulled off of the market for awhile. I believe it was discoved that they were all on avonex (the once a week IM shot) and the mixture of the two was the problem.
> I hope your appointment goes well, but you probably won't see this before you go. Don't let them push you into anything you don't feel is right.
> ...



Thanks Shelby. Good to hear that you are coping with the Copaxone. I looked at that when I first contemplated the neuro immunotherapy, but it is a daily injection and I thought that would be too much for me.
Rebif is three times weekly, so I thought I would be able to manage injecting every other day.
I had heard that the Tysabri deaths were as a result of an interaction of the Avonex with the T. etc. Scary stuff regardless.
I infrequently post on MS World. It is a good site, I just spend more time at Dims and MySpace.

Merry Christmas Shelby.


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 9, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have been asked to participate in a voluntary project running a playgroup at a prison.
> I would be running this playgroup for the children who come to the prison to see their parent, and the prisoners will also be involved in the project.
> 
> Loddon is a medium security prison, where the bulk of the prisoners are incarcerated for drug related crimes. It is not a maximum security prison.
> ...




Hi Susannah,

I haven't followed this thread for awhile, but was drawn to it again this morning. This post says it all. You have got to be one of the sweetest, most caring people I have ever encountered; a real inspiration for us all. ( I would, however, echo M2M's advice.)

Hope your doctor's visit goes well. I will be thinking good thoughts for you during the day.

Hugs,

Betty


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2008)

moore2me said:


> *Don't you dare touch any of the men or women there. Confine yourself to children only.*
> 
> *Soshieboo,
> 
> ...



I understand D. I will be going there next week for the first time. From what I understand it is a pretty controlled environment, but I will be careful.

Thanks for looking out for me.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> Hi Susannah,
> 
> I haven't followed this thread for awhile, but was drawn to it again this morning. This post says it all. You have got to be one of the sweetest, most caring people I have ever encountered; a real inspiration for us all. ( I would, however, echo M2M's advice.)
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Betty. Are you an Elizabeth? I always wonder with Betty as there are so many variations with the name.

My friend is an Elizabeth, but she calls herself Eliza.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

Take care of yourself.You know we are here keeping watch over you.:happy:


----------



## Mathias (Dec 9, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have been asked to participate in a voluntary project running a playgroup at a prison.
> I would be running this playgroup for the children who come to the prison to see their parent, and the prisoners will also be involved in the project.
> 
> Loddon is a medium security prison, where the bulk of the prisoners are incarcerated for drug related crimes. It is not a maximum security prison.
> ...



I wish you all the best Susannah.


----------



## Friday (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the kitchen wishes Missy. Unfortunately, it won't be done yet (boo, hiss). When it is done I may sleep in there on the floor for a few nights just to revel in it. :happy:


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 10, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thank you so much Betty. Are you an Elizabeth? I always wonder with Betty as there are so many variations with the name.
> 
> My friend is an Elizabeth, but she calls herself Eliza.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by.



Nope, not Elizabeth. I get that question a lot. Betty is my given name. My folks said, "If we'll call them that, then we'll just name them that." I have a sister Katie who is not Katherine or Kathleen, either. (She was born before the "Katie" rage hit). My brother Jerome has never used a nickname; when he was six he yelled at the dentist who tried calling him Jerry. 

And then there's my sister Laura, who somehow got stuck with a nickname like "Boze," which she still answers to. Go figure. I don't think that one would have looked so great on a birth certificate. 

BTW, how did things go? ( I hope it's OK to ask.)


----------



## Friday (Dec 13, 2008)

I will be picking the brains of you Shosh, Moore and everyone else here. Our lovely neighbor was diagnosed yesterday with MS. She's pretty shattered. Y'all will help me show her that life goes on.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 22, 2008)

Friday said:


> I will be picking the brains of you Shosh, Moore and everyone else here. Our lovely neighbor was diagnosed yesterday with MS. She's pretty shattered. Y'all will help me show her that life goes on.



I am sorry to hear about your neighbor Friday. It is always a shock to the system when one is first diagnosed. It is also a relief in a way to know that you are not going crazy, and that there really is something wrong with you, and it has a name.

Life does go on to be sure. Fire away with the questions when you are ready.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 22, 2008)

Well I am back home in my lil country home after my visit to the city and my numerous appointments.
I saw a plastic surgeon regarding a post WLS tummy tuck. He told me that I would be a pretty good candidate given that my weight is pretty stable, and that I am not a smoker and that apart from the MS, I am in pretty good health.
It is very expensive, and my health insurance will not cover it, as they deem it cosmetic in nature, even though it is as a result of weight loss post WLS.
Money fall from the sky please.

It is a moot point at the moment though, because the very next day when I saw my neurologist she told me that my health with the MS is not stable enough to consider undergoing any kind of surgery, and that we could discuss it again in six to twelve months. Oy va voy.

I have to have yet another MRI scan of my brain on the morning of New Years Eve. Just how I want to be spending New Years.

Depending on what they see in the scan, I may need to start infusions of the MS drug Tysabri in hospital each month. Yay!

Shit happens.

It looks like I will soon be having a visit from my Mr Wonderful from Florida. He is coming with me to my brother's wedding on Valentines Day 2009.
He is coming around to the idea that life is pretty perfect with a curvaceous woman.
Once you go fat, you don't go back baby!

Merry Christmas to all my dear ones here.:kiss2:

Chag Chanukah Sameach.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Well I am back home in my lil country home after my visit to the city and my numerous appointments.
> I saw a plastic surgeon regarding a post WLS tummy tuck. He told me that I would be a pretty good candidate given that my weight is pretty stable, and that I am not a smoker and that apart from the MS, I am in pretty good health.
> It is very expensive, and my health insurance will not cover it, as they deem it cosmetic in nature, even though it is as a result of weight loss post WLS.
> Money fall from the sky please.
> ...



heya shoosh! sorry to hear that your new years isnt going to be as fun as planned. blooody doctors! but at least itll get it over with? hum! I hope your scan goes well and that you dont have to have nasty infusions! *huggggs* 

Yaaaaaaaay for your Mr wonderful coming!! that's so ace!! XD i bet you'll look gorgeous and he'll so fall at your feet!! *mwahs!!* 

Merry christmas shoosh! Think of all the good things and maybe next year will be better for you :kiss2:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok, I give up. Where have you folks hidden Susannah? Oh Susannah??? Where are you?


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 5, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ok, I give up. Where have you folks hidden Susannah? Oh Susannah??? Where are you?



I was wondering the same thing. Susannah, I miss seeing you and your posts around here.

((hugs))

Betty


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 5, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Susannah, I miss seeing you and your posts around here.
> 
> ((hugs))
> 
> Betty



I've been wondering the same thing. I keep seeing news about the heat wave in Australia and now flooding. I hope you are alright, wherever you are Shoshie!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 5, 2009)

Add me to the list of people wondering where she is. I know her brother is getting married on Feb. 14th. I also know that some of our Dimmers have spoken to her by phone in the past. I wonder if anyone of them knows how she is doing.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 6, 2009)

I've been wondering about Susannah as well. I hope she's doing ok. Maybe she just needed a break from all of us.  
Come back soon Susannah!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 6, 2009)

We all miss you Susannah! Don't stay away too long.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2009)

Susannah is around on myspace....she just likes to take a break from Dims sometimes.......I really think she is okay because she commented back to me day before last and seemed fine


----------



## moore2me (Feb 8, 2009)

I have been watching the news about the horrible wild fires in Australia. Today they have been talking about over a hundred people are dead. The town of Marysville in Victoria has been completely destroyed. 

I made some rough estimates this afternoon and it looks like that area is about 110 kilometers from where some of Susannah's family lives.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 8, 2009)

I just wanted to encourage all of Susannah's Dimensions friends to please send her a positive comment or message on MySpace. I honestly don't know if this break she is taking from here is for good. I don't think she knows just how wonderful she is. I think that Dimensions is not the same without her. And she is needs our love and support at this time. God bless you all. :bow:


----------



## Shosh (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you all my beautiful friends here for thinking of me while I was away for a month.

Well the last few weeks here have been stressful and scary. As you all may know 210 people are now dead from the bushfires here. More than 30 people are still missing, presumed dead. The toll will rise further as many in hospital are expected to succumb to their burns.

There have been a few fires in towns near where I live, and there was a fire near the town where my mother lives.
A few nights ago I opened my front door to be overcome with the thick smell of smoke coming from a fire burning near where I live.

Tomorrow is going to be very hot, and more fires are expected due to the conditions.
Schools and kindergartens in the danger spots will be closed tomorrow as a precaution.
I am getting out of here, and I will travel to stay with my Uncle and Aunt in their coastal beach home on the other side of the state.
I am going to leave my home in the very early hours of tomorrow morning to avoid the heat and any possible problems with the trains being effected by the extreme temperature.

When will this be over?:

Anyway.

I am ok. I am still battling it out with this enemy in my body. My walking is slowly getting worse.
I read on another thread here where the question was asked about whether one wanted to lose their mobility.
Can I just say when it is slowly forced upon you and you have no choice or control over it, the answer is hell no.

Who would want to lose their mobilty?

I have relented and I will be taking delivery of a new scooter. I can still refuse to use it, but it will be there should I need it. Yes I am a stubborn mule!
Walking with my cane is working for now.

Friday, this means I will need the pink fluffy dice that you promised me for my scooter.

My brother Matthew got married on Valentine's Day. It was a beautiful ceremony and a wonderful day. His bride looked so pretty. She is an angel.
I am lucky that I have two very wonderful sister in laws.

I felt very pretty on the day in my sparkly dress, and I had my hair styled at a salon with the bride before the ceremony. We also had our makeup done.

I wore very high heels, coz I am an idiot! My sisters had to hold my hands while I walked.

We ate and danced and had fun.

My sister in law Lucy is pregnant again and due in August. I am stocked.
August cannot come soon enough for me.

I told Marcus he has responsibilities now that he is going to be a big brother.

I am coming to terms with the fact that I may just not be well enough to have a child of my own. It has been hard, but I am getting there.
I love being an Auntie anyway, and I have all of the joy and fun and none of the responsibility or expense.:bow:

I became an Auntie to my new sister in law Brigid's daughter Emily, when she married my brother. Emily is 14 years old and just perfect.

I also saw Erin my other neice who is nearly two years old. She is little dolly.

My Daddy has fronto temporal dementia and his condition is worsening, so I want to fly to see him, but my family are against me doing it, as his wife is very abusive and she can be violent. She doesn't like my father to have any contact with his children.

They live in Tasmania which is the little island directly underneath the Australian mainland. It is a part of Australia. I would have to fly to get there.

In one way I want to see my Daddy because I have not seen him for nearly four and a half years, but I am scared in another way as I know that I will cry and be devastated if I see him and he is a shadow of his former self.

My father was a college professor for more than 25 years, and a highly articulate and educated man.
I know that I will just cry if I see him and I no longer recognize him as the person he once was.

I am also not as well as I was when I last saw him, I am now visibly effected by this disease.
In a way it may be better if my father does not fully grasp my reality, because I know it would hurt him to see me like this.

I was born a Daddy's girl and I will die a Daddy's girl.

Anyway. Life rolls on.

I will leave you with a pic of my new neice Emily. She is on the left, and her best mate Alice is on the right. 

:kiss2:

View attachment n606029821_1405825_1094.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 26, 2009)

Aww sweetie! I'm so sorry. I really hope you feel better soon!

Thinking of you and sending love and positive vibes your way :kiss2:


----------



## moore2me (Feb 26, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Thank you all my beautiful friends here for thinking of me while I was away for a month.
> 
> Well the last few weeks here have been stressful and scary. As you all may know 210 people are now dead from the bushfires here. More than 30 people are still missing, presumed dead. The toll will rise further as many in hospital are expected to succumb to their burns.
> 
> ...


......................


----------



## Shosh (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks so much Deborah for the tips regarding dealing with wildfires in the other thread.

As for my step mother, she and my father have been married since I was 7 years old, so a very long time. In that time she has stabbed him in the arm, cut up his clothes, and she put me through several years of horrible violence, physical and emotional abuse.
I will not be able to meet my father away from his home, as she strictly controls his every move, she also intercepts and censors mail to him from relatives, and she restricts his access to the internet, and phones.
She is quite crazy.
There will be no escaping having to see her, in order to see my father.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Shoshie,

I am so glad you have been unharmed by the raging fires in your homeland. We are experiencing wildfires in Texas. I'll keep my fingers crossed that Australia and Texas get some much needed rain.

I'm glad you are going to stay with relatives that are far from the fires. I'm sorry that your Daddy has dementia and that your step-Mom has been so abusive. I understand your need to see your Daddy, and if you go, I hope you do not go alone.

Keep safe.

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 1, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I know I don't know you as well as some members of the boards, but I always see your posts and am amazed by your consistent kindness and support for others. Your post made me want to reply to you. You are a wonderful woman and you bring so much to the people who know you here and I can only imagine that those who have the privilege of knowing you personally are that much luckier. I think you need to worry about taking care of yourself now. But know this, you are not less of a woman or less of a person because of this illness. The measure of any real woman or man, in my opinion, is who they are and what they mean to those around them. You are a light in the lives of many. I can't begin to imagine your pain physical or emotional right now, and I will not patronize you by pretending that I could, but I know you have great strength and character and are deserving of all the love and happiness you hope to find in this life.
> 
> With love,
> Dr. P



awww beautiful!

shoshie.. u are loved.. C U This weekend hun!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 3, 2009)

I received some pretty incredible news tonight. I may see my Daddy this weekend if everything goes to plan.

My Step Mother has been flown to hospital on the mainland, and she will be away until next Monday.
We are going to strike while the iron is hot, and secretly fly down to Tasmania possibly this Friday.
I am so scared, but happy that I may see my Daddy again after nearly five years. I will be able to hug him and tell him I love him possibly for the last time.
We have to take this opportunity while my Step Mother is gone, because she is very violent, and she will not allow us to see him if she is there.
I know that my Father is sick, but I will try to keep my emotions in check about his physical and mental state until afterwards, and then I will allow myself to cry if I need to.

Please G-d let this happen. It could be our only chance to see him.

Thanks Ella, and Lisa, and Deborah and all my other lovely friends here for your support.

Wish me luck. Hopefully you all will not hear from me this weekend because I will be in Tasmania.

xoxo

Susannah

Here is a staff faculty pic of my Father from when he was still lecturing at the University. Mr Handsome.

View attachment phphP3C27AM.jpg


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 3, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I received some pretty incredible news tonight. I may see my Daddy this weekend if everything goes to plan.
> 
> My Step Mother has been flown to hospital on the mainland, and she will be away until next Monday.
> We are going to strike while the iron is hot, and secretly fly down to Tasmania possibly this Friday.
> ...



HUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS THE BEST REASON EVER FOR STANDING ME UP!!!

Im so very happy for you and sending all the love and positive energy ur way for a meaningful and joyus reunion with dad... i cant wait to hear all about it.. 

constantly go over in ur mind the wonderful feelings, joy & inspiration that meeting will bring.. and it will come to be.. 

Wishing you the very best of luck and may light follow u all the way...

please sms or call me over the weekend if u need.. im always here 4 u hun xx

:kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Cors (Mar 3, 2009)

Sending good vibes your way and keeping you in my prayers, Susannah! *hugs*


----------



## Shosh (Mar 3, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> HUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS THE BEST REASON EVER FOR STANDING ME UP!!!
> 
> Im so very happy for you and sending all the love and positive energy ur way for a meaningful and joyus reunion with dad... i cant wait to hear all about it..
> 
> ...




Well I am waiting for confirmation , But I am sorry Lisa.

I will have you up in the Maine as soon as you can make it though.

I cant wait to see you.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 3, 2009)

Can I just say  I think you can only have ten smilies in a row here.

I am so happy and excited tonight.

My father has not yet met his grandson Marcus, and he hasn't seen my sister's twins since they were little.

He has not yet met his new daughter in Law Brigid, my brother's new bride.

The whole family is going to fly down there.


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 3, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Well I am waiting for confirmation , But I am sorry Lisa.
> 
> I will have you up in the Maine as soon as you can make it though.
> 
> I cant wait to see you.



i cant wait to see u 2 love.. and please dont apologise


----------



## Shosh (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like my brother Matty and I will be flying to Hobart with Jetstar on Thursday.

We will then hire a car and drive to Launceston. They live near Launceston.

All the direct flights to Launceston were booked out, but it doesn't matter, we are going!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 3, 2009)

GREAT NEWS HUN! Cant wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 3, 2009)

My cousin Naomi is flying in from London tomorrow as she is coming home to celebrate her 40th birthday.It is going to be a big party.

I will miss that now, but I am sure she will understand.

Life is beautiful for me right now.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 3, 2009)

Susannah said:


> My cousin Naomi is flying in from London tomorrow as she is coming home to celebrate her 40th birthday.It is going to be a big party.
> 
> I will miss that now, but I am sure she will understand.
> 
> Life is beautiful for me right now.



Susannah,

I am so happy that you are getting to visit with your daddy again. Be sure and take some pictures if you can. (This next part may be a little harder.)

If your dad has enough mental ability left, it would be nice if he could write a personalized letter (or at least a few lines) to each of hiw grandchildren. You may have to write out what you want him to say and let him copy it in his handwriting and sign it. He might only be able to write a couple of sentences, but the kids would treasure it when they are older.

Second, since his new wife is bonkers, in case she thinks he invited you guys to come, you might consider the following. Leave her a short note saying he had no part in you guys coming over. Your group stopped by uninvited.

Third, if there are some momentos of your dad's that you would like to have when he dies, you might either take (with his written permission) them with you when you leave, or have your dad write a *codicil* to his will and leave the specific items to you children. You will probably need an attorney to help with this - or at a minimum get the document notarized and filed with the original. (Handwritten and signed wills by the person that died are acceptable in most conditions in my state.) I am not necessarily talking about money here - more like jewelry, paintings, family anitques, collections, or figurines, etc.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 3, 2009)

Good luck on your trip, Shosh.


----------



## mimosa (Mar 3, 2009)

I am very happy for you, Susannah! *hugs*


----------



## moore2me (Mar 3, 2009)

I had an additional thought about something nice your dad could give to his grandchildren or children. You said he used to teach college. If he has any textbooks left that he used to teach from and could sign the inside of the cover with a personal note to each recipient - that would make a nice memento of him.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 3, 2009)

I hope your trip is wonderful. I am glad you are getting this opportunity. I cant imagine the pain you're in not being able to see him without threat of physical injury. Like Deborah said, take lots of photos of the kids with him and you and your siblings.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm very glad that you are getting this opportunity, Shoshie. Please let us know how it goes! And G-dspeed!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh, Shoshie! I am so happy for you. It is such a blessing that you will have family with you when you go see your Dad. 

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## Shosh (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you Ella, and Russ, and Deborah, and Grace and Megan, Mimi, and Free and all.:kiss2:

As I said in the scooter thread my brand new scooter will be delivered to me in two weeks time. It has been fully paid for by a government grant for people with disabilities.

I had initially refused it, and my occupational therapist was very pleased when I changed my mind.

My Uncle was actually very instrumental in getting me to relent and get the scooter.

He made me promise that I would get it, and not be ashamed to use it.

Anyway I am not sure where Friday is, but S I really need that pink fluffy dice now for my scooter.

I am also going to have an artist paint a mermaid on the fibreglass section of the scooter.

I may even give my scooter a name. Any suggestions?

My brother and I fly out tomorrow morning for Tasmania!

I am deathly afraid of flying and I have not flown for a very long time, but this is my father we are talking about. I will pop a Xanax and just deal with it.

Here is a map of Australia.

I will fly from Melbourne, which is the southernmost capital city on the East Coast, to Hobart, Tasmania, which is in the south of the little island directly under the mainland of Australia.

My Daddy actually lives near Launceston which is in northern Tasmania, but we will have to drive north from Hobart, due to all the flights into Launceston being booked solid.

View attachment map_of_australia.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I may even give my scooter a name. Any suggestions?



Magic Carpet?

Fairy Wings?

The Wind Beneath My Wings?

Christine?


----------



## Shosh (Mar 8, 2009)

Well I am finally feeling at peace. I saw my darling Daddy on Friday.
I had last seen him in December 2004.
My brother drove down from further up the coast and collected me and we then drove into Melbourne.

We flew to Tasmania, and then drove another two hours to Launceston.

My other brother Dave collected my father and we met up in the middle of the town square.
My Daddy did not see me at first because He saw Matty my brother, and I was standing behind him.
My brother said to him "Look who else is here Dad" and he pointed to me.

When my father turned around his face just lit up and he put his arms around me and hugged me for several minutes. He squeezed the life out of me.

He started crying and said "My girl, my little girl"
I cried also. 

We ate lunch at a restaurant.

He is physically very frail. His speech is slow and he walks slower. He also has a constant tremor in his right hand.
His long term memory is good, but his short term memory is very effected.

I have missed him so much.

We met up again the next day for breakfast, and I just held his hand nearly the whole time.

When we went to leave my Daddy told me he did not want me to go. He got very emotional. 
I did not want to leave without him.

I hope that he will join us soon on the mainland, and live in my little country town. But I do not know if that will happen.

His wife is very ill in hospital, and she nearly died. He does not know this.

In a way I will be relieved when she dies, because she is a very violent and abusive person, and she put me through very horrific physical abuse as a child.
I will not mourn her passing.

Yesterday was the first day I have known true peace in years. I know that while my Daddy has Dementia and he will get worse, that he is ok and being taken care of.
I do not have to fret anymore.

We took pics, but I am just waiting for Matty to email them to me.

I am very happy right now.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 8, 2009)

Susannah! :bounce: What a *WONDERFUL* report! I had been praying for you and this trip. I'm so glad to hear about the precious time you spent with your father. Beautiful.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow Shosh...thank you for sharing this event. It touched me to read it. It's good to hear of your meeting with your Father going so well. It leaves you with a wonderful, quiet peace inside, doesn't it? 

*hugs*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh Shoshie! I am so very happy for you. I am happy for your Dad too. I am glad that he recognized you and I hope that he will be able to come live near you soon. (((((((Shoshie))))))) And a big AMEN to peace of mind.


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 9, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Magic Carpet?
> 
> Fairy Wings?
> 
> ...



i love magic carpet! or magic mermaid if thats what ur getting painted on the side..

love u shoshie.. lets play this weekend!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 9, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Well I am finally feeling at peace. I saw my darling Daddy on Friday.
> I had last seen him in December 2004.
> My brother drove down from further up the coast and collected me and we then drove into Melbourne.
> 
> ...



I'm so glad you got to see your father and spend some time with him. *hugs*


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 9, 2009)

Susannah, 

I'm so glad your visit went well. Sounds like your Daddy is a wonderful man. I know how hard it is to watch him get older and more frail. 

Hugs,

Betty


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm very happy for you and the fact that you are at peace. I hope it goes well and your father can move closer to you. I'm glad it was a nice visit


----------



## Shosh (Mar 10, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow Shosh...thank you for sharing this event. It touched me to read it. It's good to hear of your meeting with your Father going so well. It leaves you with a wonderful, quiet peace inside, doesn't it?
> 
> *hugs*



Yes. I am finally feeling at peace with it all after nearly five years of constant fretting about his wellbeing and happiness.


Punkin1024 said:


> Oh Shoshie! I am so very happy for you. I am happy for your Dad too. I am glad that he recognized you and I hope that he will be able to come live near you soon. (((((((Shoshie))))))) And a big AMEN to peace of mind.



Thanks you Ella. You are always so sweet to me. I hope he will come to live near me too. I feel it is my duty to help care for him now as he cared for me as a child.
xoxo



MamaLisa said:


> i love magic carpet! or magic mermaid if thats what ur getting painted on the side..
> 
> love u shoshie.. lets play this weekend!



Yay! I hope to see you soon.




luscious_lulu said:


> I'm so glad you got to see your father and spend some time with him. *hugs*



Thank you Lulu.


BBW Betty said:


> Susannah,
> 
> I'm so glad your visit went well. Sounds like your Daddy is a wonderful man. I know how hard it is to watch him get older and more frail.
> 
> ...



Yes he sure is a wonderful man. He is not perfect, but then who is?
Thanks Betty.



HottiMegan said:


> I'm very happy for you and the fact that you are at peace. I hope it goes well and your father can move closer to you. I'm glad it was a nice visit



Megan thank you so much. You are very kind.


Deborah, thanks for thinking of me and for all your wonderful suggestions. You really are one of my most special girls here at Dims. You are awesome.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 10, 2009)

Well I have slept better than ever since I have been home from Tasmania.
I am secure in the knowledge that while my father is sick and he will deteriorate, he is safe and happy, and being well cared for.

I have not felt this at peace where he is concerned for a very long time.

I am exhausted now though. I have travelled away three times in the last month alone, and I will be travelling away again this weekend.

My 80 year old Auntie will be having the launch of a book she has written on Sunday.

"Snippets From My Family Album" has taken her five years to write, and it tells the story of the early life of my mother's family in Hungary. It also tells the tragic story of her mother and six year old brother who perished at Auschwitz. That was my Grandfather's sister and her son.
The book also details her arrival and life in Australia also.

Alice is my mother's first cousin, and my Grandfather's neice. We call her Auntie in deference to her age. It is a respect thing.

The book launch will be at the Makor Jewish Library, and then a luncheon will be held in her honour.

I am very proud of her, she has lived nearly her whole life without her mother and her brother.

Here she is last weekend, celebrating her daughter Naomi's 40th birthday, that I missed because I was in Tasmania with my Daddy.

View attachment 2668_68268262111_670082111_2239289_1148532_n.jpg


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 10, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I received some pretty incredible news tonight. I may see my Daddy this weekend if everything goes to plan.
> 
> My Step Mother has been flown to hospital on the mainland, and she will be away until next Monday.
> We are going to strike while the iron is hot, and secretly fly down to Tasmania possibly this Friday.
> ...



I am so happy you have this opportunity. Cry all you need to, you deserve too!!!! hugs


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm so glad you were able to reconnect with him, Shosh!


----------



## BellaBBW (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Susannah, I just caught the tail end of this thread and just wanted to say Holy crap your fathers wife sounds like a total nut job. I am sorry for the horrible things that she did and am glad for your family's sake that she became so ill. If she does die? Good riddance. I'm happy for you that the visit with your father went so well and hope that he is able to come live with your family on the mainland. Also...fluffy pink dice would be totally cute on your scooter..


----------



## Tina (Mar 10, 2009)

Shosh, I haven't been around much these days, so I caught up with this thread a bit tonight. I am SO very happy for you that you were able to make the trip and that you got to see your father and that it was such a lovely, loving, emotional reunion. I'm also glad that you are able to be at peace now, and that your step-monster is nowhere near your father.

It makes me smile to read how happy you are, darling woman. 

I suggest Ariel for your scooter's name (The Little Mermaid...).


----------



## Shosh (Mar 10, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> I am so happy you have this opportunity. Cry all you need to, you deserve too!!!! hugs


Thank you so much. I hope that you will soon become a Mommy. 




Santaclear said:


> I'm so glad you were able to reconnect with him, Shosh!



Thanks R.




BellaBBW said:


> Hi Susannah, I just caught the tail end of this thread and just wanted to say Holy crap your fathers wife sounds like a total nut job. I am sorry for the horrible things that she did and am glad for your family's sake that she became so ill. If she does die? Good riddance. I'm happy for you that the visit with your father went so well and hope that he is able to come live with your family on the mainland. Also...fluffy pink dice would be totally cute on your scooter..



Yep Friday has promised me the pink fluffy dice.

Todah.




Tina said:


> Shosh, I haven't been around much these days, so I caught up with this thread a bit tonight. I am SO very happy for you that you were able to make the trip and that you got to see your father and that it was such a lovely, loving, emotional reunion. I'm also glad that you are able to be at peace now, and that your step-monster is nowhere near your father.
> 
> It makes me smile to read how happy you are, darling woman.
> 
> I suggest Ariel for your scooter's name (The Little Mermaid...).



I love that Name! Ariel it is! Isn't there a Big Cutie Ariel also?

Thanks Tina. xoxo


----------



## Shosh (Mar 10, 2009)

I have asked Tina to change the name of my thread, as I am trying very hard to bring happiness and hope and optimism into my life despite it all.

I was feeling very low when I started this thread, hence the title.

I am mindful of not boring the tits off people with my stuff though, so never fear. I just update when people ask me to.

Thanks for letting me have this thread. It is helping me to cope day to day.

xoxo

Shoshie


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 10, 2009)

Just catching up on how you are doing Shosh, I'm glad you are feeling in better spirits at the moment. I agree that changing the name of your thread is a good idea. You have people that care for you, and who will be there for you in real life and online, at very least I hope that is what will always pull you through.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 10, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Just catching up on how you are doing Shosh, I'm glad you are feeling in better spirits at the moment. I agree that changing the name of your thread is a good idea. You have people that care for you, and who will be there for you in real life and online, at very least I hope that is what will always pull you through.



Thanks Stan. You have always been a true mate to me here.


----------



## Friday (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm very glad that you changed the name. What color is the scooter to be?


----------



## Shosh (Mar 10, 2009)

Friday said:


> I'm very glad that you changed the name. What color is the scooter to be?



The scooter is going to be black apparently.:bow: 

All my mates have said they want a turn on it when it arrives. I may not get to use it much.


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 10, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Well I have slept better than ever since I have been home from Tasmania.
> I am secure in the knowledge that while my father is sick and he will deteriorate, he is safe and happy, and being well cared for.
> 
> I have not felt this at peace where he is concerned for a very long time.
> ...



Very beautiful love xx


----------



## Shosh (Mar 10, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> Very beautiful love xx



You have my numbers. Give us a call tomorrow luv if ya like!

Saturday may be a goer. Depends on your movements, and if I can find somewhere to stay in Melbourne.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 11, 2009)

Daddy and Shoshie pics


View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment mail.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


Damn it I can never get em big enough! How do you do that?

Darling Daddy.:wubu:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 12, 2009)

Shoshie!

Love the new thread name and I love, love, love the pics with darling Daddy. I'm so glad for you. Keep the stories coming.

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## Risible (Mar 12, 2009)

Susannah said:


> ... boring the tits off people ...



Heehee, nope, the girlz are still hanging in there. 

Susannah, how wonderful that you got to see your Dad again ... I love the pictures, such a happy-looking family! You look lovely, BTW.

How exciting, getting a new scooter! Please post pictures of her when you get her!


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 12, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Daddy and Shoshie pics
> 
> 
> View attachment 60034
> ...



I know you have struggled especially as of late, but pics like this make it all worth it dont they??

I have been having some troubles as of late myself, so i am sending you and I some good Karma...and i think the name Ariel for your scooter is just heavenly...

hugs and keep your chin up, all we can do is plod on...


----------



## Shosh (Mar 12, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Shoshie!
> 
> Love the new thread name and I love, love, love the pics with darling Daddy. I'm so glad for you. Keep the stories coming.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ella. Hope to see your special pics too soon.




Risible said:


> Heehee, nope, the girlz are still hanging in there.
> 
> Susannah, how wonderful that you got to see your Dad again ... I love the pictures, such a happy-looking family! You look lovely, BTW.
> 
> How exciting, getting a new scooter! Please post pictures of her when you get her!



Thanks Ris. Glad to know you have no boobage spill.




SocialbFly said:


> I know you have struggled especially as of late, but pics like this make it all worth it dont they??
> 
> I have been having some troubles as of late myself, so i am sending you and I some good Karma...and i think the name Ariel for your scooter is just heavenly...
> 
> hugs and keep your chin up, all we can do is plod on...



Oh, Are you ok Dianna?

That is good advice, because come what may, we need to keep going.

I loved your latest pics that you posted in the sexy in clothes thread. You are looking great, even though you may not be feeling that way.

:kiss2:


----------



## Shosh (Mar 12, 2009)

Well the first of two peices of news.

A local artist approached me today, regarding making a mermaid sculpture to go on the basket at the front of my scooter. He also told me that he would be thinking of more ideas to make the scooter look beautiful. I then said to him "Well it will be nice to feel beautiful when I am riding the scooter"
He then looked into my eyes and said 'You are beautiful, very beautiful"
It was nice to have such nice words spoken to me, and he was totally hitting on me, but one problem, his girlfriend was across the other side of the room.
I cant abide that. I want to be told that I am beautiful by a man that is free to feel that way about me. No way am I going to become involved with a man when he is in a relationship. Not cool in my eyes.
Anyway, he can still make the sculpture for me, but I will be very careful to keep my distance from him in terms of the other stuff.
I just do not want that.

Anyway, Im gonna pimp my ride peeps!

My scooter is going to become a local talking point, and a work of art!

The second peice of news.

I went to see my case worker at the Department of Human services. A few months ago I applied for Government housing. Government housing is property that is owned by the state that is rented to people on low incomes, and it is heavily subsidized, and the rent is set.
There are very nice government apartments and houses in the town that I live in.
The waiting list is usually at least two years, usually more.
My case worker has informed me that as I have a disability and as I require specially modified accomodation that I have been put on a priority list.
She also informed me that a disabled modified apartment may be becoming vacant very soon.

When she told me why it was becoming vacant it upset me though. Apparently a young woman my age who also has Multiple Sclerosis is having to leave the apartment as she now requires nursing home care.
This mad me feel sad and a bit upset, thinking "Could this be my future in five years time?"
I am bloody going to fight it all the way, to make sure that does not happen to me.

Anyway, I may soon be moving.

The new apartment has a ramp, so I would be able to ride Ariel up it at top speed mate! Top speed on the scooter is 8 kilometres per hour.

:kiss2:


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 12, 2009)

Soshie girl I keep searching my brain to find the right adjectives to let you know how happy I am for you.I hope this will be the first of many meetings with your dad. I loved the photos very much. Also I cannot wait to se the pimped up scooter. The rainbow is shining bright on your my friend soak it all up as you deserve all the happiness that life has to offer. I am glad the title of this thread has changed and may the smile you have these days brighten others around you. It sure made me smile thru my tears of joy for you my friend. Hugs.Ne Ne


----------



## Shosh (Mar 12, 2009)

Tina said:


> Shosh, I haven't been around much these days, so I caught up with this thread a bit tonight. I am SO very happy for you that you were able to make the trip and that you got to see your father and that it was such a lovely, loving, emotional reunion. I'm also glad that you are able to be at peace now, and that your step-monster is nowhere near your father.
> 
> It makes me smile to read how happy you are, darling woman.
> 
> I suggest Ariel for your scooter's name (The Little Mermaid...).



Tina I forgot to tell you that I wore the yellow earrings that I got from your store when I saw my father again.
I am wearing them in the pics I posted here.
I just wish I could make the pics bigger, then you could see the earrings.

People here have been admiring your jewelry everytime my sister or I wear a pear of your earrings.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 12, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> Soshie girl I keep searching my brain to find the right adjectives to let you know how happy I am for you.I hope this will be the first of many meetings with your dad. I loved the photos very much. Also I cannot wait to se the pimped up scooter. The rainbow is shining bright on your my friend soak it all up as you deserve all the happiness that life has to offer. I am glad the title of this thread has changed and may the smile you have these days brighten others around you. It sure made me smile thru my tears of joy for you my friend. Hugs.Ne Ne



Thank you Nay Nay.:kiss2:


----------



## moore2me (Mar 12, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Well the first of two peices of news.
> 
> A local artist approached me today, regarding making a mermaid sculpture to go on the basket at the front of my scooter. He also told me that he would be thinking of more ideas to make the scooter look beautiful. I then said to him "Well it will be nice to feel beautiful when I am riding the scooter"
> He then looked into my eyes and said 'You are beautiful, very beautiful"
> ...



..................


----------



## Shosh (Mar 12, 2009)

Deborah I had the thought to go and meet this young woman, but I was scared that it would kind of be like Looking into a crystal ball of the future for me.
I have just tried to put it out of my mind. Having said that, this young woman could probably use a friend.

You always have good ideas and advice to give me, and I am very grateful for that.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 12, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Daddy and Shoshie pics
> 
> 
> Damn it I can never get em big enough! How do you do that?
> ...




I'm very happy for you, Susannah. I know you've been aching to see him for so long. Lovely pictures.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 12, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm very happy for you, Susannah. I know you've been aching to see him for so long. Lovely pictures.



Thank you so much T. How are you doing? Any update?


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 12, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Thank you so much T. How are you doing? Any update?




FINALLY have the right neurologist. We're just waiting for an appointment at the University MS clinic. Fingers crossed that everything works out.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 12, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> FINALLY have the right neurologist. We're just waiting for an appointment at the University MS clinic. Fingers crossed that everything works out.



It will be a real relief for you to get to the bottom of all of your symptoms. 

They will also know exactly what they are looking at in terms of reading mri scans and carrying out reflex testing and other testing on you also.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 12, 2009)

I love the photos Susannah. You do look truly happy.

It is a bittersweet thing that you are getting some housing but you have to remember that you are an individual and this woman's health is totally different from you even though you both have the same disease. But getting the housing for yourself will relieve a burden for you and has accessibility for you and your scooter.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 12, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> FINALLY have the right neurologist. We're just waiting for an appointment at the University MS clinic. Fingers crossed that everything works out.



Surlysomething,

Good luck with your new doctor. I don't know how they do things where you are, but are our university clinics, we have several (like 4-5) teaching doctors in charge of a group of student doctors. When I go into one of the clinics, say dermatology, I am first seen by a student or a pair of students. They make their diagnosis and come up with a treatment. Then they present it to their instructor. He/She comes into the room, looks me over and either agrees with them or disagrees with them. He may make a different diagnosis or come up with a differrent treatment.

Next time I come back, I am seen by different students. The same teaching doctor is still there. It's important to write down these folks names because if you need to get in touch with them on the weekend or at night it is difficult without knowing who you dealt with. (Also, get the nurses's names too.)


----------



## Shosh (Mar 12, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I love the photos Susannah. You do look truly happy.
> 
> It is a bittersweet thing that you are getting some housing but you have to remember that you are an individual and this woman's health is totally different from you even though you both have the same disease. But getting the housing for yourself will relieve a burden for you and has accessibility for you and your scooter.



You are right Megan. Thanks for reminding me of that.

How are your two little cuties? I would love it if you would update your thread with a few new pics of them.




moore2me said:


> Surlysomething,
> 
> Good luck with your new doctor. I don't know how they do things where you are, but are our university clinics, we have several (like 4-5) teaching doctors in charge of a group of student doctors. When I go into one of the clinics, say dermatology, I am first seen by a student or a pair of students. They make their diagnosis and come up with a treatment. Then they present it to their instructor. He/She comes into the room, looks me over and either agrees with them or disagrees with them. He may make a different diagnosis or come up with a differrent treatment.
> 
> Next time I come back, I am seen by different students. The same teaching doctor is still there. It's important to write down these folks names because if you need to get in touch with them on the weekend or at night it is difficult without knowing who you dealt with. (Also, get the nurses's names too.)



I live in a rural community and the medical clinic that I attend to see my PCP is a training clinic for medical students. I have been seen and assessed by these students a few times in consultation with my pcp who comes in afterwards.
I think it is important to give students practice in seeing and interacting with real life patients.
I am always happy to oblige when I have been asked if it is ok that student doctors can conduct a check up with me.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 12, 2009)

Daddy and Shoshie pics 2


View attachment me.jpg


View attachment me 2.jpg


----------



## Cors (Mar 12, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Daddy and Shoshie pics 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 60124
> ...



Such heartwarming pictures, Susannah! *tear*


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry,Susannah...I don't know what to say. I offer you my deepest sympathy,and I pray you get through this. You kick so much arse,girl - you really are such a treasure to everyone on these boards.

Here's wishing you all the best,honey.
Thomas,A.K.A Adamantoise.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 12, 2009)

Cors said:


> Such heartwarming pictures, Susannah! *tear*



Thanks sweets.



Adamantoise said:


> I'm really sorry,Susannah...I don't know what to say. I offer you my deepest sympathy,and I pray you get through this. You kick so much arse,girl - you really are such a treasure to everyone on these boards.
> 
> Here's wishing you all the best,honey.
> Thomas,A.K.A Adamantoise.



Thanks so much.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 12, 2009)

I really do have a very special connection with my father. I found that when I saw him last weekend, that connection was as strong as ever, and it had not been broken by his advancing deterioration with the Dementia, and it had not been broken with not having seen him for nearly five years.

He has three daughters and he loves us all, but he and I are particularly close.

I am 38 and I will be a Daddy's girl for life!


----------



## squidge dumpling (Mar 13, 2009)

I wish you the best and hope things turn around for you.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 13, 2009)

squidge dumpling said:


> I wish you the best and hope things turn around for you.



Thanks S. How are you mate? I left you a comment on MySpace.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 13, 2009)

View attachment n579768718_1494964_7648818.jpg


Here I am at my brother Matthew's wedding. I am not really that tall, because I was wearing very high heels. 

I am the fatty in the middle.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 13, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 60201
> 
> 
> Here I am at my brother Matthew's wedding. I am not really that tall, because I was wearing very high heels.
> ...



Good looking bunch.

And you look gorgeous, Susannah.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 15, 2009)

My Auntie's book launch was wonderful. It was very emotional as she spoke about family members who have perished in the Shoah, and she spoke about my beloved Grandpatents of blessed memory.

Here are some pics.View attachment 2657_70659222704_543627704_1655802_7473397_n.jpg


Shoshie

View attachment 2657_70659272704_543627704_1655811_743942_n.jpg


Auntie Alice giving her speech at the Makor Jewish Library

View attachment 2657_70660252704_543627704_1655831_2300494_n.jpg

"Snippets from my family album" the book

View attachment 2600_69943237111_670082111_2274896_5811503_n.jpg

Susannah

View attachment 2657_70659257704_543627704_1655808_7201617_n.jpg


Shoshie and Uncle Pete


----------



## Shosh (Mar 15, 2009)

View attachment 2657_70659262704_543627704_1655809_1374823_n.jpg

Me and my cousin Ally's son Tashan on the left, and her husband Leo on the right


View attachment 2657_70659232704_543627704_1655803_604381_n.jpg


Shoshie and Ally my cousin


----------



## Shosh (Mar 15, 2009)

Regarding the 1000 post nekkid pic thread.

I am scared. I must have rocks in my head. I am not sure why I actually decided on that particular challenge.

My reason for creating that thread was primarily to bring people together, and to create laughter and happiness and positive interaction between people here. Those kind of silly threads tend to do that.
There has been tension here lately, and I wanted to make people laugh again.

I think I chose the the nekkid angle because I thought it would bring the most amount of interaction and traffic to the thread.

I am going to fall on my sword here, and say that I am scared to post a nekkid pic. I know that I have to do it now or people will be upset and angry with me.

Maybe I am just an idiot. I do not know.

Love to you all.

I missed you all when I was away in the city at the book launch. Many here are almost like family to me, as much as my own family is.


----------



## swordchick (Mar 15, 2009)

You have a beautiful and loving family. I am so proud of you. I can't wait until the day we meet so I can hug you for about an hour.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 15, 2009)

swordchick said:


> You have a beautiful and loving family. I am so proud of you. I can't wait until the day we meet so I can hug you for about an hour.



Thank you Lakesha. I would love to give you a big hug. Remember I told you that you are welcome in my home anytime.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 15, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 60201
> 
> 
> Here I am at my brother Matthew's wedding. I am not really that tall, because I was wearing very high heels.
> ...



Susannah, you are as beautiful outside as you are inside, and that's saying something.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 15, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Regarding the 1000 post nekkid pic thread.
> 
> I am scared. I must have rocks in my head. I am not sure why I actually decided on that particular challenge.
> 
> ...



Start slow....and "artsy". Don't just stand up full monty nekkid....just pose in a way that hides most of you but still looks sexy......You are allowed to show as much...or as little...as you like. (Within rules of the forum, of course  )


----------



## Shosh (Mar 21, 2009)

Well I went to the hospital on Friday and saw my neurologist.

Basically I had MRI scans of my brain and spinal cord in June, and a repeat scan of my brain in December.
The neurologist told me that the latest scan shows new lesions and progression of the disease in my brain, since the previous scan last June.

I was upset because I have been injecting the medication quite religiously, and it is not working.
The neuro wants me to think about starting on an MS drug called Tysabri, which is infused into the vein monthly in hospital.
People have died on this drug, and it was initially withdrawn from the market and later reintroduced, so I am nervous.
I will speak to other patients about their experience with it.

We will see. As time goes on I am getting weaker. I am looking forward to my scooter coming now. That is so funny considering I resisted getting it for so long.

Life goes on.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2009)

Shoshie,

I hope there are other medications that can be considered. I'll pray that whatever happens, you will be as healthy as possible. 

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## Shosh (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you my dear friends here.

Here are a few pics.

View attachment php7MwteTPM.jpg


I have MS, but I can still be beautiful


View attachment phpkSphNJPM.jpg


Me wearing my Tina earrings that I got from her online store.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 21, 2009)

You will always be beautiful.


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 21, 2009)

Sweet Soshie... You ae a very beautiful woman with a sweet spirit. Don't so anything you are not comfotable with. True friends will always be there. It is/was a fun thread and you did just what you set out to do make people laugh. We laugh with you because you are one of the sillest sexiest women on the forum. I love you and have you in my prayers that what you are going thru health wise will all work out and you will have the strengh to endure whatever it takes to remain a sweet witty woman here for all of us to enjoy.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 21, 2009)

*What an inspirational person you are!!*


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 21, 2009)

Darling you are absolutely stunning. Don't forget that. Your in my prayers.


----------



## katorade (Mar 22, 2009)

Susannah said:


>




Susannah, seeing the full size version of this pic, you look absolutely luminous!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 22, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> Sweet Soshie... You ae a very beautiful woman with a sweet spirit. Don't so anything you are not comfotable with. True friends will always be there. It is/was a fun thread and you did just what you set out to do make people laugh. We laugh with you because you are one of the sillest sexiest women on the forum. I love you and have you in my prayers that what you are going thru health wise will all work out and you will have the strengh to endure whatever it takes to remain a sweet witty woman here for all of us to enjoy.


Thank you Renee. So you liked me as a paysite girl on the other thread?

:kiss2:




Cleofatra_74 said:


> *What an inspirational person you are!!*



Thanks so much. Where are you in Victoria? I am in Castlemaine.


jewels_mystery said:


> Darling you are absolutely stunning. Don't forget that. Your in my prayers.



I know you are, but what am I?:kiss2:




katorade said:


> Susannah, seeing the full size version of this pic, you look absolutely luminous!



That is a lovely thing to say. Thanks so much.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 22, 2009)

My Home girl Deborah ( Moore2Me) once asked me to post few pics of my lil country home. Here they are.

PS- Do not tell her I did the fake paysite set.


View attachment l_d4e6aaaeed544072ba4d5907e831fc25.jpg


View attachment l_dbab54a4b1da43eea010ca3a23aa268d.jpg


Le Maison Du Shoshie.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice home indeed. Looks very nice.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 22, 2009)

> What an inspirational person you are!!
> 
> 
> Thanks so much. Where are you in Victoria? I am in Castlemaine.




I'm in East Gippsland


----------



## Shosh (Mar 22, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> Nice home indeed. Looks very nice.



It is beautiful and serene. I am such a country girl now. I had to travel to the city on Friday, and I was so grumpy. I just prefer peace and quiet now.

I could never live in the city again.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 22, 2009)

It saddens me so much to hear how your condition is expected to get worse. It just isn't fair. But I can tell that you know how to take one day at a time. I'm sure that scooter will make a big difference for you, too.

I got such as kick out of the pseudo-paysite pic. I'll bet you had a lot of fun with that. I don't think I'd ever be that brave; I'm terribly reserved in some aspects.

Just take today and make it as good as you can. I'll be thinking of you.

Betty


----------



## moore2me (Mar 22, 2009)

Susannah said:


> My Home girl Deborah ( Moore2Me) once asked me to post few pics of my lil country home. Here they are.
> 
> PS- Do not tell her I did the fake paysite set.
> 
> Le Maison Du Shoshie.



Dear Soshieboo, 

I am saw your picture when you first posted it. I at first thought you weren't going to carry thru with your initial promise when you started the 1000 post thread. The fact that you stepped up to the plate and did what you promised (even if slighted modified) was the most impressive point. It's like the old saying, "Don't write a check with your mouth, that your ass can't cash." You delivered what you promised and made it a little more sexy with the black underwear. (Sort of in the style of Betty Page.)

For your next foxy mamma art shot - I would add some red vamp lipstick. I know you prefer pale, subdued shades. But, the red looks hot with black undies and black hair. Again look at Betty Page. (However, we Msers cannot wear the super high heels - we will fall off them and break a bunch of stuff.)

I have been a fan of hot, sultry photos and drawings for years. My favorite painter is Vargas and photographers are Leibowitz and Mapplethorpe (I have books of all their work). Of course, I must add our own Les Toil to the new list.

And I do love the look of your little cottage. And I sure understand you wanting to get back to the country after going into town. Hubby and I feel the same way half way across the road. Peace and quiet is appreciated even when we just get a small amount (our neighbors still love to celebrate sunset and sunrise with shooting their rifles - it reminds me of Pagan rites from long ago.)


----------



## Shosh (Mar 22, 2009)

Hahaha Deborah.:blush:

Thanks for your always insightful input. How are you travelling? 

My neuro is talking about putting me on Tysabri now.

My new scooter Ariel is being delivered on Wednesday.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Mar 22, 2009)

*Hi Susannah*

*Please don't feel down we all go through obstacles in our life and we're going to be here for you to help you through this journey. I know how hard it is to give up a job that you love so much but its only for a season right now when you become better and you will because i"m going to be praying for you you're going to come back to that Job a changed person. I hope you get better soon *


----------



## Shosh (Mar 22, 2009)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> *Hi Susannah*
> 
> *Please don't feel down we all go through obstacles in our life and we're going to be here for you to help you through this journey. I know how hard it is to give up a job that you love so much but its only for a season right now when you become better and you will because i"m going to be praying for you you're going to come back to that Job a changed person. I hope you get better soon *



Thank you so much, you are an angel.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 23, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Hahaha Deborah.:blush:
> 
> Thanks for your always insightful input. How are you travelling?
> 
> ...


 *Have fun and try not to run over yourself like I did.*


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 23, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Hahaha Deborah.:blush:
> 
> Thanks for your always insightful input. How are you travelling?
> 
> ...



PM'd you about this. Check PMs.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 24, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> PM'd you about this. Check PMs.



Thank you so much for that. I will follow up on that in the next few days.

I am thinking of possibly changing meds to take Copaxone, due to the seeming failure of Rebif for me.

Copaxone is a daily injection, as opposed to three times per week for Rebif.
Yay, injecting everyday!

I think I want to exhaust all of my options in terms of medication, before I consider taking infusions of Tysabri.

Tysabri kind of scares me somewhat. Along with the reported deaths, it can be quite toxic to the liver.

I know that Deborah is on Copaxone, so maybe she can give me the scoop on it.


Injecting Copaxone may work for me where Rebif has failed.

Just thoughts spinning around in my head anyway.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 24, 2009)

As I'm sure you know, all the CRAB drugs are toxic to the liver.

Definitely talk to some MSers who have been on Tysabri.

There are also a couple of video blogs on youtube where patients have tracked their improvement over time with Tysabri, including one man who was able to stop using a wheelchair. You may want to check those out as well.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 24, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> As I'm sure you know, all the CRAB drugs are toxic to the liver.
> 
> Definitely talk to some MSers who have been on Tysabri.
> 
> There are also a couple of video blogs on youtube where patients have tracked their improvement over time with Tysabri, including one man who was able to stop using a wheelchair. You may want to check those out as well.



Indeed. From what I hear about Tysabri though it is even more toxic to the liver.

I guess I have to make the right decision for myself, and that may differ from another person's decision.

I would not want to be on the drug indefinately if I was to take it, because it has not been around long enough to be able to access its long term effects.

The thought of abandoning conventional medicine all together, and taking a holistic and natural approach has also occured to me.

I am also thinking of starting the Swank MS diet. That very well may control it in itself.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 24, 2009)

> It is beautiful and serene. I am such a country girl now. I had to travel to the city on Friday, and I was so grumpy. I just prefer peace and quiet now.
> 
> I could never live in the city again.


Is there much farming, or is it more just bush/scrub or oipen country?


----------



## Shosh (Mar 24, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> Is there much farming, or is it more just bush/scrub or oipen country?



Castlemaine is not really a farming town. It is one of the old famous towns that played a part in the gold rush of the 1850's.

Nearby Bendigo was originally a gold mining town.

It is a very beautiful, green, and hilly town, with beautiful period style homes.

View attachment 57.jpg


View attachment 15.jpg


View attachment 54.jpg


View attachment castlemaine_wideweb__430x279.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 24, 2009)

I loved the shots of your li'l country home, Shosh. Very charming and different from architecture anywhere I've lived. That picket fence is wild!

Is it often that sunny there?

Ditto the Castlemaine photos.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 24, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> I loved the shots of your li'l country home, Shosh. Very charming and different from architecture anywhere I've lived. That picket fence is wild!
> 
> Is it often that sunny there?
> 
> Ditto the Castlemaine photos.



Well it is Autumn here now, but we are getting the last hoorah in terms of the warm summer weather, hence the sunshiney pic.

All is happy and well in sunshiney candy ass Shoshie land! The picket fence just reinforces that.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 24, 2009)

It is bizarre, I saw my Daddy again for the first time in nearly five years, and did I tell you peeps something else?

I saw my mother again ten days ago, for the first time in TWENTY ONE years. Yes you heard right, TWENTY ONE years.

I last saw her in March 1988.

How did we reconnect? Through Facebook. Yes Facebook.

I did not cry, but she did when she saw me. I saw her again at my Auntie's book launch.

Facebook.

Her name is Veronica. That is what I call her. Even when I was child I never called her Mum.

She left when I was two years old, and I did not see her again until I was 8 years old. 

She has been in and out of my life, for all of that time.

Then there was the twenty one year stretch.

Here I am with her and my two sisters Rebecca and Sarah.


My mother is a little eccentric and wears fluffy hats and eccentric type stuff.

I think I need a lil break from so many bloody reunions now!

View attachment 2657_70659252704_543627704_1655807_3252487_n.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Mar 24, 2009)

Susannah said:


> . . . (edited) . . .I feel defective as a woman, I feel like less of a woman. *I ask myself why did I not have a baby when I was younger.* I still hope to have one.
> 
> I am scared though. What man would want to be with somebody with these imperfections, when they could have a woman with none of these issues?
> I will also need to have a tummy tuck after losing my weight with the lap band.
> ...





Susannah said:


> It is bizarre, I saw my Daddy again for the first time in nearly five years, and did I tell you peeps something else?
> 
> *I saw my mother again ten days ago, for the first time in TWENTY ONE years. Yes you heard right, TWENTY ONE years.*I last saw her in March 1988.
> 
> ...



*Moore's comment:
Soshieboo,

When I read your last post, more pieces of the Soshie puzzle fell into place. I understand why you were reluctant to have a child. You had (have) no idea why your mom abandoned you (and your sisters). That was not a normal thing your mom did. You and your family may never figure out what possessed her to exhibit such bizzare behavior. It may have nothing to do with your family. (It could be an outside influence be it a man, a woman, a drug problem, or herself having poor mothering skills.)*


*And there is no way your mother rejected you because you were not perfect. Soshie - how many two year olds have you meet that were not angels from heaven? So, you should work on your self esteem and realize that when your mom rejected your family - it doesn't mean that other men will reject you for some "trumped" up reason. 

As I have said before, girls today need to focus more on sample selection. Don't throw such a wide net that you pick up "trash fish" and "bottom feeders". Set standards high enough so that he is your equal - and you are a princess.*


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 24, 2009)

I love all those photos you posted! Your town and home are beautiful! The town reminds me of some of the mining towns i saw on my trip through colorado and nevada. I love your home too. So cute! Thanks for sharing that aspect of your life. 

I can give no advice about your choices in medication. I'm glad you're researching and taking your time to figure out what might work for you.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 24, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Castlemaine is not really a farming town. It is one of the old famous towns that played a part in the gold rush of the 1850's.
> 
> Nearby Bendigo was originally a gold mining town.
> 
> ...



It looks so nice and so...warm. :smitten:


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 24, 2009)

Very nice pictures of your family and town Shosh! I thought your towns foliage would be more resembling that of desert or savanna , it is much greener there than I expected. In a lot of ways where you live does look like an 1800s mining town in the western U.S., except that the cars are on the wrong side of the street...


----------



## Shosh (Mar 24, 2009)

moore2me said:


> *Moore's comment:
> Soshieboo,
> 
> When I read your last post, more pieces of the Soshie puzzle fell into place. I understand why you were reluctant to have a child. You had (have) no idea why your mom abandoned you (and your sisters). That was not a normal thing your mom did. You and your family may never figure out what possessed her to exhibit such bizzare behavior. It may have nothing to do with your family. (It could be an outside influence be it a man, a woman, a drug problem, or herself having poor mothering skills.)*
> ...



Always insightful as ever Deborah. Thanks so much for your thoughts.




HottiMegan said:


> I love all those photos you posted! Your town and home are beautiful! The town reminds me of some of the mining towns i saw on my trip through colorado and nevada. I love your home too. So cute! Thanks for sharing that aspect of your life.
> 
> I can give no advice about your choices in medication. I'm glad you're researching and taking your time to figure out what might work for you.




It is a very beautiful town. I am happy that I am here, and I would never go back to living in the city.
Thanks Megan.



Tooz said:


> It looks so nice and so...warm. :smitten:



Well if you ever make it out here you are most welcome to stay with me.




fa_man_stan said:


> Very nice pictures of your family and town Shosh! I thought your towns foliage would be more resembling that of desert or savanna , it is much greener there than I expected. In a lot of ways where you live does look like an 1800s mining town in the western U.S., except that the cars are on the wrong side of the street...



You all drive on the wrong side of the road!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 24, 2009)

View attachment n1297113963_30290637_9674.jpg


This is Tash my cousin's son. He loves gardening. I am like " You can come to my place and mow my lawn if you like"

He is the sweetest guy ever. He is more like a nephew to me. I am always wanting to feed him. I am like " Do you want nachos, do you want cake?"

I think I must be a feeder.

He is a real blessing.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 24, 2009)

My new scooter just came.

It even has that new scooter smell.

This is it before I decorate it.

I wanted black but they could not get it in black for me.

It was fully paid for through government disability funding. We are very lucky in Australia.

View attachment phpVqwMsbPM.jpg


View attachment phpaxoIdxPM.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Mar 24, 2009)

My brother Matty has already decorated my scooter for me.

View attachment a579768718_1543565_8090317.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Mar 24, 2009)

View attachment n579768718_1543565_8090317.jpg


It is all in the detail.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 24, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 60818
> 
> 
> It is all in the detail.



Oh now that is hot, I want one, and have it pimped out like that yes yes!


----------



## mimosa (Mar 24, 2009)

You know Susannah, red is very sexy...






Susannah said:


> My new scooter just came.
> 
> It even has that new scooter smell.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 24, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I saw my mother again ten days ago



Wow, Susannah. That's an amazing story about your mom. I try to imagine your reunion with her after such an absence and I'm floored. Sounds like you took it in stride. Was it good to see her, in some sense?


----------



## Shosh (Mar 24, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Wow, Susannah. That's an amazing story about your mom. I try to imagine your reunion with her after such an absence and I'm floored. Sounds like you took it in stride. Was it good to see her, in some sense?



Well I really do not know her. I know people here better than I know her.
I do not really have any feelings for her like she is my mother, she just seems like an aquintance.
I do not think we will ever be close because the relationship has just never been there.
But I have forgiven her for her absence in my life.
I think she did not know any better. Her parents were immigrants to this country and they worked six days a week, and spent little time with her and her brother.
I guess that was her role model.
My grandparents were very good people however, who were just trying to survive.


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 24, 2009)

Babe.. i love it.. i might have to get a matching one hahahaha with a big prince symbol on the side.. we can run people over together.. get dukes of hazard horns ahahhahahaha

can just see us hooning down chapel street ...hahaha

love it .. and love u darls.. xx


----------



## Shosh (Mar 24, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> Babe.. i love it.. i might have to get a matching one hahahaha with a big prince symbol on the side.. we can run people over together.. get dukes of hazard horns ahahhahahaha
> 
> can just see us hooning down chapel street ...hahaha
> 
> love it .. and love u darls.. xx



Thank you sweets.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 24, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Well I really do not know her. I know people here better than I know her.
> I do not really have any feelings for her like she is my mother, she just seems like an aquintance.
> I do not think we will ever be close because the relationship has just never been there.
> But I have forgiven her for her absence in my life.
> ...



That makes sense. I'm also the child of immigrants and I can attest to the toll that uprooting takes on families. Thanks for explaining. Be well.


----------



## Cors (Mar 25, 2009)

Facebook is weird, suddenly you are exchanging all sorts of strange messages and cute buttons with people you don't talk to in person. I can't imagine doing that with a parent that abandoned me though. Are you planning to get to know your mum better? 

I love your scooter! Black and red are my favourite colours and I can't wait to see it designed!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 25, 2009)

Cors said:


> Facebook is weird, suddenly you are exchanging all sorts of strange messages and cute buttons with people you don't talk to in person. I can't imagine doing that with a parent that abandoned me though. Are you planning to get to know your mum better?
> 
> I love your scooter! Black and red are my favourite colours and I can't wait to see it designed!



Thanks. 

I do not know about my mother. I don't think I will go out of my way to see her etc. If I am honest I have to say that she is not really my cup of tea as a person. I dont even like her really.

Even though she has been absent for most of my life, I was still in contact with her side of the family, and I even lived with my Uncle ( Her brother) and Aunt when I was younger. I saw her family, My grandparents etc, I just did not see her. She did a runner.

I have only really talked to her to make my uncle happy. I love my uncle like a father and I respect him a lot.

The only thing that I have been given by my mother that I am happy with is my Jewish heritage. That is my life. So I guess I have to be thankful for that.

This is my uncle Peter.

View attachment n1297113963_30290644_1642.jpg


----------



## steely (Mar 25, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I do not know about my mother. I don't think I will go out of my way to see her etc. If I am honest I have to say that she is not really my cup of tea as a person. I dont even like her really.



You know this is very interesting to me.Sometimes I look at my siblings and know that if we weren't related,we would never know each other.It's amazing that six people raised by the same parents are so different.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 25, 2009)

I love that scooter. You must take a picture in it to show off.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 25, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I do not know about my mother. I don't think I will go out of my way to see her etc. If I am honest I have to say that she is not really my cup of tea as a person. I dont even like her really.
> 
> ...





Susannah said:


> My new scooter just came.
> 
> It even has that new scooter smell.
> 
> ...



*Nice wheels grasshopper. It can still be called "Ariel". In the Disney's the Little Mermaid, Ariel is a red head.*


----------



## Shosh (Mar 26, 2009)

steely said:


> You know this is very interesting to me.Sometimes I look at my siblings and know that if we weren't related,we would never know each other.It's amazing that six people raised by the same parents are so different.



That is so true. I am one of seven siblings, and we are all very different. We seem to relate better to each other one to one than in a big gathering.
We do not often have family gatherings anyway. The last time was last month at Matty's wedding.

So did you share a room with your siblings?

Thanks Steely.



jewels_mystery said:


> I love that scooter. You must take a picture in it to show off.



Well I will be decorating it when I get a chance. Stan from here told me that he is sending me a few special things to make my scooter look pretty, so I will look forward to getting those in the mail.



moore2me said:


> *Nice wheels grasshopper. It can still be called "Ariel". In the Disney's the Little Mermaid, Ariel is a red head.*



Ariel she is. I am going to have her name engraved into the paintwork.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 26, 2009)

My occupational therapist told me today that she received a check from a charitable trust that we had applied to.

I already had $1000 worth of funding and now this trust have given us $700 and I just have to come up with $300 and I will then have a cute new electric recliner chair. The kind where you press the remote control and the recliner goes up to standing position, or backwards to laying position.

My OT thinks that I just need a few things such as the scooter and the electric recliner to make my life a little easier.

The recliner will be good as I always need a sleep in the afternoon, so I will be able to lower the chair back using the remote control, and sleep right there in the recliner.

Moore I am sure you can relate to having MS and needing to have a sleep/rest in the afternoon.

By the afternoon I am generally always very shakey and tired, and my thinking gets cloudy. This is just due to damage from the disease to my nervous system.

Here is a pic of it. Mine will be a deep red color though.

I am going to write a letter of thanks to the Walter and Eliza Hall trust who granted me $700 towards my new chair. I think it will mean a lot to them to hear from one of the people that they have helped.

The money that they have granted me, has meant a lot to me.

View attachment TMR585Blue300.jpg


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 26, 2009)

steely said:


> You know this is very interesting to me.Sometimes I look at my siblings and know that if we weren't related,we would never know each other.It's amazing that six people raised by the same parents are so different.



Isn't that the truth! But it can be one thing that makes life really interesting, too.



Susannah said:


> My occupational therapist told me today that she received a check from a charitable trust that we had applied to.
> 
> I already had $1000 worth of funding and now this trust have given us $700 and I just have to come up with $300 and I will then have a cute new electric recliner chair. The kind where you press the remote control and the recliner goes up to standing position, or backwards to laying position.
> 
> ...



I have one of these. Frank bought it the first time my back went out. You'll love it, I can almost guarantee.


----------



## steely (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow,Shosh,things seem to be going very well for you.I am so pleased.Couldn't happen to a nicer person.:happy:

No,I didn't share a room with my siblings.My parents had almost two families.They had four kids and then five years later they had me and my younger brother.I came between the two boys.My sister's were mostly grown by the time I got old enough to know them.They had no interest in me.Most of the attention went to my little brother.Not the greatest childhood,but that's life.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 26, 2009)

The scooter looks great Susannah. It looks like a comfy ride  That chair also looks like it'll be helpful for you. I adore my recliner. (it's a normal rocker type but it's a wonderful piece of furniture)


----------



## Shosh (Mar 26, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> Isn't that the truth! But it can be one thing that makes life really interesting, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I have one of these. Frank bought it the first time my back went out. You'll love it, I can almost guarantee.



What color is yours?

I think I may never move from it once I sit in it.



steely said:


> Wow,Shosh,things seem to be going very well for you.I am so pleased.Couldn't happen to a nicer person.:happy:
> 
> No,I didn't share a room with my siblings.My parents had almost two families.They had four kids and then five years later they had me and my younger brother.I came between the two boys.My sister's were mostly grown by the time I got old enough to know them.They had no interest in me.Most of the attention went to my little brother.Not the greatest childhood,but that's life.



That is awful. I can relate to that. I think that all we can do is make our life as happy as possible now. I also try to reach out to others and bring happiness to their life as a way to spite how I was raised.

Remember that you are always welcome in my home if you make it out here.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 26, 2009)

Mine is kind of a blue-green, but has a lot of wear on the upholstery so I keep a sheet over it. It's a "medi-lift" chair and rated for up to 500 pounds. I often sleep in it all night; I have a hard time with pressure points from mattresses.

Just hope you enjoy yours as much. It's really great to find something that is built well and is comfortable.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 26, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> The scooter looks great Susannah. It looks like a comfy ride  That chair also looks like it'll be helpful for you. I adore my recliner. (it's a normal rocker type but it's a wonderful piece of furniture)



The scooter is already making my life easier. It will look even better once I decorate it.
I will also be decorating the leg brace that I am now having to wear.

Do you sleep in your recliner sometimes, say when you watch tv and you nod off?

Thanks Megan.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 26, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 60818
> 
> 
> It is all in the detail.



I wish mine looked like that.  It's sparkly blue.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 26, 2009)

I had an interesting conversation with my mother on Facebook last night. That is how we communicate, through Facebook. Strange but true.

I think my mother is sorry for ignoring me for most of my life now, and she is trying to make up for it. I will give her that much at least.

She told me that she has plans in place to make sure that I will be ok after she is gone.
I did not really know how to respond to that.

I am going to see my psychologist today, so I guess we will be discussing my Facebook mother.

Anybody else got a Facebook Mum?:huh:

My life is so complicated.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 26, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I wish mine looked like that.  It's sparkly blue.



Mate my brother's name is Matt ( Great name!).

Mate I will get my brother to hook you up with a mad Matty design for your ride!:kiss2:


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 26, 2009)

hi Shoshie

I have been looking into MS since reading this post and it seems stress and deep seated negative emotions trigger MS. The funny thing is Stress and negativity cause so many illnesses (mind, body, or both). Durning my journey of self-awareness i came across Reiki and found a local Reiki practioner to check out my body. Well she found that my dark energy was pooling around my kidney area on my right side. Now shoot ahead two years right after the birth of my son, and my kidney on the right side blows out. Two years later and i am still trying to do something with it. Now everytime i get upset my right side hurts so bad i have to take pain pills. 


Basically what i have read about you from your posts ..you are pratically a empath. Therefore you suck up other peoples thoughts and feelings. I have learned a while back how to block people out...something i forgot how to do in my last relationship and it literally almost killed me. Now with my son i am meditating again and focusing on the good things in life. That was the only way i walked out of the hospital was on will alone because they still don't know whats is physically really wrong with me. I had so many scans my hair fell out. I just recently went back in and all the tests said nothing was wrong. However i knew it was negativity pooling in my body again but was in denial until i was in the hospital again.

Your life is so inspiring because i forgot so many things because of stress. Simple things. So don't feel bad that you have to slow down and smell the roses, because their are alot us out there who need to do the same. See the beauty in yourself and allow others to see it to.

****BIG HUGSS*****


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Mar 26, 2009)

Shosh, I haven't stopped by in a while so I wanted to say hi 

Yay! for your new scooter. The first thing I saw when I looked at it was a little face on the front. Then I saw your brother's decorations and he drew a face on it too. Glad I'm not the only one  I hope there are many fun and exciting outings in your future with your new ride.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 27, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> hi Shoshie
> 
> I have been looking into MS since reading this post and it seems stress and deep seated negative emotions trigger MS. The funny thing is Stress and negativity cause so many illnesses (mind, body, or both). Durning my journey of self-awareness i came across Reiki and found a local Reiki practioner to check out my body. Well she found that my dark energy was pooling around my kidney area on my right side. Now shoot ahead two years right after the birth of my son, and my kidney on the right side blows out. Two years later and i am still trying to do something with it. Now everytime i get upset my right side hurts so bad i have to take pain pills.
> 
> ...



Well thanks Chicken. There is a definate correlation between physical health and stress levels. It is definately important to try to be as positive as you can while you are living with a chronic disease.
The physical symptoms of MS are caused by the damage to the nervous system from the disease, but one can handle it better if they are not depressed and anxious, hence I have been taking anti depressants since early December. I resisted taking them for almost a year, but now I realize that they can help.

I am not overly familiar with ailments of the kidney. Could it be caused by diabetes or diet in general?
I definately see the wisdom in what you are saying in that we all need to be as positive as we can.

Thanks for your insight.




cute_obese_girl said:


> Shosh, I haven't stopped by in a while so I wanted to say hi
> 
> Yay! for your new scooter. The first thing I saw when I looked at it was a little face on the front. Then I saw your brother's decorations and he drew a face on it too. Glad I'm not the only one  I hope there are many fun and exciting outings in your future with your new ride.




Thanks S. Nice to hear from you? What is new with you these days?

My brother's design ideas for my scooter made me laugh and laugh. He is a very funny person and a wonderful guy.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 27, 2009)

This weekend I am having a weekend of special dinners and celebrations as members of a city progressive Jewish synagogue are coming to join our rural progressive synagogue for the weekend.
My sister is the President of Kehilat Zadot Zahav, which is a country based Jewish congragation.
I think I shall gain 20 pounds by the time the weekend is out, with all the yummy delicious food.

We are all staying in a hotel tomorrow night so then there is room service!

Life is good.


----------



## swordchick (Mar 27, 2009)

I hope that you have a great weekend. I am a bit jealous that you will be eating some good food. Take some pics if you can. 



Susannah said:


> This weekend I am having a weekend of special dinners and celebrations as members of a city progressive Jewish synagogue are coming to join our rural progressive synagogue for the weekend.
> My sister is the President of Kehilat Zadot Zahav, which is a country based Jewish congragation.
> I think I shall gain 20 pounds by the time the weekend is out, with all the yummy delicious food.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't have direct experience with it, but a girlfriend has been going through much the same over the past few years. She was adopted and found her birth mom shortly before her adopted mom passed away. She has had a strained relationship with her Bio mom cause they are different in values and personality, but man do they look alike! SHe has had her mom say the same to her about the taking care of her when she is gone(mom never had any other kids). All she wants is to have a relationship with her and to be able to connect. But the difficulty is that she is not her adoptive mom who loved, supported and beleived in her no matter what. So we have been talking about the fact that the relationship is what it is and to try and make the best of it as it is right now. I wish u luck in your forging a relationship with her!
Ruth


----------



## moore2me (Mar 27, 2009)

Susannah said:


> This weekend I am having a weekend of special dinners and celebrations as members of a city progressive Jewish synagogue are coming to join our rural progressive synagogue for the weekend.
> My sister is the President of Kehilat Zadot Zahav, which is a country based Jewish congragation.
> I think I shall gain 20 pounds by the time the weekend is out, with all the yummy delicious food.
> 
> ...



*Moore's comments in blue.*
*Gee that does sound delicious. Actually, anything I do not have to cook sounds good to me. Have a bagel and some lox for me (one of my favorites).*



Susannah said:


> Well thanks Chicken. There is a definate correlation between physical health and stress levels. It is definately important to try to be as positive as you can while you are living with a chronic disease.
> The physical symptoms of MS are caused by the damage to the nervous system from the disease, but one can handle it better if they are not depressed and anxious, hence I have been taking anti depressants since early December. I resisted taking them for almost a year, but now I realize that they can help.
> 
> *Plus, it helps to bite the heads off kittens and puppies every now and then.*
> ...




*Some causes of kidney problems/kidney disease:*

 Diabetes (most common cause of kidney disease)
 High blood pressure
 Congenital defects/Genetics (such as Polycystic kidney disease, the most common one)
 Kidney stones (one of the most painful diseases) 
 Damage from drugs, toxins, other agents (alcohol especially bootleg, pesticides, antibiotics, crack, heroin) Note: Over-the-counter pain relievers, as aspirin, ibuprofen, Tylenol, etc., if taken in excess such can also cause kidney damage
 Chronic kidney/bladder infections
 Not drinking enough water
 Improper catheter insertion (can cause infections)
 Trauma to kidney (fighting, car wrecks, etc.).


----------



## Shosh (Mar 27, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> I don't have direct experience with it, but a girlfriend has been going through much the same over the past few years. She was adopted and found her birth mom shortly before her adopted mom passed away. She has had a strained relationship with her Bio mom cause they are different in values and personality, but man do they look alike! SHe has had her mom say the same to her about the taking care of her when she is gone(mom never had any other kids). All she wants is to have a relationship with her and to be able to connect. But the difficulty is that she is not her adoptive mom who loved, supported and beleived in her no matter what. So we have been talking about the fact that the relationship is what it is and to try and make the best of it as it is right now. I wish u luck in your forging a relationship with her!
> Ruth



Thanks Ruth. I can understand your friend feeling closer to her adopted mother. A mother is not only who gave birth to you. A mother is there through the good times and bad, ready to guide you and hold your hand.
I now have to try to have some kind of relationship with my mother as does your friend, and it seems the hardest thing in the world for me to do.
I am also scared that my mother will up and disappear again, after I have put all the effort into trying to re establish the relationship.
I can tell you that if she does that, that will be it, I will not be contacting her again.

Thanks Ruth. More baby pics please. You can post them here on my thread. Baby pics always make people smile.



moore2me said:


> *Moore's comments in blue.*
> *Gee that does sound delicious. Actually, anything I do not have to cook sounds good to me. Have a bagel and some lox for me (one of my favorites).*
> 
> 
> ...



Moore I love you, you lil walking wikipedia of information.

Moore also for your information I belong to a program called Riding for the disabled.
They take people out on horses, that have a multitude of disabilities. I do not have to have my own horse, I just turn up and I get to go riding.

Here is the link

http://www.rda.org.au/


----------



## Shosh (Mar 27, 2009)

I am going to the lost dogs home today to have a talk to them about my possibly adopting a dog.
I need a smaller size dog, and a breed that is not prone to sickness.

I am not sure I will be able to manage it all, but I can at least have a conversation with the people there, and get their advice about it.

If it is meant to be, it will be I guess. Maybe my family will help me if I need to take the dog to the vet etc.

I am thinking that a doggie will be good therapy for me. Does anybody who knows dogs, have any advice on what would be a suitable breed for me?

I need a small dog as I am physically weak, and I need a dog that does not require a lot of exercise. I would also like a dog that is not too yappy, noisy etc.
I also cannot do a lot of grooming of a dog.

I would appriciate any advice from those here that know about dogs.

Thanks!

My two favorite breeds. Beagles and Jack Russells.

View attachment beagle.jpg


View attachment Jack-Russell-Terrier-1.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Mar 27, 2009)

Soshieboo,

Are you still in the running for the government housing? Will they let you have a dog?

Jack Russell terriers are extremely high energy dogs. They require a lot of exercise and probably would not be good for someone with MS. Beagles too have energy (they are bred to hunt), but a beagle mix may be doable for you. 

I would also consider more sedate dogs like the pug, or puggle (Pug and poddle), miniature poodle, boston terrier, or a mixed breed having traits of some of the above.

You should also look into maybe one day getting a service dog. These dogs help people like us pick up dropped objects, turn off/on lights, walk with us to town or school, carry equipment, and help crossing streets, etc. They also assist if your vision should go bonkers. (Remember, my bad only lasted for about 2 months, then it healed itself.)


----------



## Shosh (Mar 27, 2009)

I will be allowed a small dog in government housing.

Someone suggested a Yorkshire terrior.

I forgot to say that I am not a fan of Poodles. They are too frou frou for me.
I like a masculine looking dog.

Thanks for your advice. I think a helping dog would be a good idea actually.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 27, 2009)

View attachment CherriesHarnessDogDress_small1.jpg


Now that is frou frou! What do people think of dressing dogs in human type clothes?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 27, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 61070
> 
> 
> Now that is frou frou! What do people think of dressing dogs in human type clothes?



Oh how rediculous! LOL I know people who do it and they love it but I think it's silly.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 27, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Oh how rediculous! LOL I know people who do it and they love it but I think it's silly.



I know! It just seems a bit silly dressing an animal up.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 27, 2009)

View attachment 03-17-2006.jpg


St Patricks Day doggie.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 27, 2009)

I like the service dog idea. But if you're looking for a pet that's usually easy to take care of, I think a cat would do nicely. Provided they have food and water, they can even be left alone for a couple days. We have two, and Frank says the best exercise for a cat is another cat.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 27, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> I like the service dog idea. But if you're looking for a pet that's usually easy to take care of, I think a cat would do nicely. Provided they have food and water, they can even be left alone for a couple days. We have two, and Frank says the best exercise for a cat is another cat.



Yes I think maybe a service dog would be good.

Betty I have never been a cat person. I just really do not like cats.

I think you are either a dog person, or a cat person. I am a dog girl.

What kind of a cat do you have?


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 27, 2009)

Morning Susannah 

I keep coming back here to see pictures of your scooter all decked out in stickers, etc. lol


Hope it is working well for you x


----------



## Shosh (Mar 27, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> Morning Susannah
> 
> I keep coming back here to see pictures of your scooter all decked out in stickers, etc. lol
> 
> ...



Hi. It may take a few weeks. The guy that is making my mermaid is away right now.

Stan from here is also sending me a few things.

If anybody else from here would like to send me something to add to my scooter that represents where they are from, or something special about them, then that would be great also. Just PM me.

Have a good weekend B.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 27, 2009)

Soshieboo,

I wouldn't rule out a poodle mixed bred. Even if you think they are "sissy" dogs, they have a lot of good characteristics that would match your needs. A miniature poodle would be a good size. Poodles are smart dogs. They have long life-spans and are relatively disease free. They do not shed. They do well in apartment living. The puppies are adorable. 

View attachment twoforhome.jpg


View attachment 29TM.jpg


View attachment 200_136.jpg


View attachment forsale_21_0.jpg


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 27, 2009)

my favorite little dog is a dacshund(I always spell that wrong I think) but they are so sweet and easy to take care of, maybe look into that? Good luck finding one, they will change your life....


----------



## Shosh (Mar 28, 2009)

swordchick said:


> I hope that you have a great weekend. I am a bit jealous that you will be eating some good food. Take some pics if you can.



You have a good weekend too mate.



DeniseW said:


> my favorite little dog is a dacshund(I always spell that wrong I think) but they are so sweet and easy to take care of, maybe look into that? Good luck finding one, they will change your life....



I think they are also called sausage dogs, because they look like sausages.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 28, 2009)

I got a message from my mother today on Facebook. That is how we conduct our relationship, through the internet.

She has told me that she wants to buy a dog for me, and that she will maintain the pet insurance.

She told me that because she has missed most of my birthday's etc throughout my life, that she wants to give me this special gift.

I am not sure what to do. Should I accept her offer?

I have chosen a breed though. A toy Fox Terrior.

* Require a moderate amount of exercise
* They are small so they will not physically overwhelm me, and do they not eat a lot
* Smooth coat that does not require grooming
* Recommended for people with disabilities
* they are loyal and love their owners.

Here is a pic. They are so cute!

View attachment NikoAndMattieToyFoxTerrierL.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I was not well enough to go out and stay at the hotel tonight. No room service for me then.
I told my sister to raid the mini bar for chocolates, and to steal all the lil shampoos and conditioners for me.

I will be getting a doggy it seems. Should I call him Patrick or Peanut?


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 28, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Yes I think maybe a service dog would be good.
> 
> Betty I have never been a cat person. I just really do not like cats.
> 
> ...



I like both cats and dogs; I grew up on a dairy farm in north central Wisconsin and we always had plenty of both. Frank had cats when I met him. It took a long time to get used to cats in the house. 

Anyway, Brianne is 8 years old, a black short-haired cat. Patches is about 8 months old, a gray-orange-white calico with tabby stripes. I have pics, but can't seem to make attachments work this morning.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 28, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I will be getting a doggy it seems. Should I call him Patrick or Peanut?



Those fox terriers are adorable!! I like the name Peanut, especially if you get a smaller dogling. (OK, that's a word my mom made up years ago, but it's caught on in our family).


----------



## Shosh (Mar 28, 2009)

View attachment 2D2E33C3-F283-49EB-CDE0BF00D5DDF848.jpg


This is one of the doggies waiting to be adopted from the animal rescue shelter.
He is a Fox terrier, which is the breed that I am wanting.

I may be his new Mummy, I am not sure yet. Does he look like a Patrick?

I am going to call my new dog Patrick, and have Peanut as it's nickname.


----------



## Cors (Mar 28, 2009)

Dogs are wonderful and therapeutic! Will you be able to meet his need for exercise? Terriers are known to be boisterous and stubborn! 

Is there a way you can select your doggy in person? You'll know for sure then.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 28, 2009)

Cors said:


> Dogs are wonderful and therapeutic! Will you be able to meet his need for exercise? Terriers are known to be boisterous and stubborn!
> 
> Is there a way you can select your doggy in person? You'll know for sure then.



Well I just heard back, and that particular doggy is not being recommended for me. They said the same thing you just said.

The new plan is to check out Miniature Toy Fox Terriers from a breeder.

Oy, the stress of motherhood!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Shoshie!

I think a dog would be a great companion for you. Might I suggest you check with a local veterinarian for the right breed for you. From what I've read about most "toys" or terriers is that they can be quite fiesty and need lots of attention and exercise. Just express to the vet what you are hoping for in a dog and perhaps he can recommend a breed that is just right for you. 

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## moore2me (Mar 29, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Well I was not well enough to go out and stay at the hotel tonight. No room service for me then.
> I told my sister to raid the mini bar for chocolates, and to steal all the lil shampoos and conditioners for me.
> 
> I will be getting a doggy it seems. Should I call him Patrick or Peanut?



Susannah,


Don't feel bad about missing the overnight stay in the hotel. When I was working, I used to stay out overnight in hotels all the time. No problemo. But now, there are so many obstacles to staying in a strange place that I almost never do it anymore. It just isn't worth the hassle. 

Just getting to the room can be a problem. Many hotels still do not have elevators or have convoluted hallways to get in and out of the room. I have been in rooms that had fire alarms in the middle of the night and I had to walk down 9 flights of stairs. Heck, it is dangerous for me to walk down one flight of stairs.

Then trying to get up and pee at night several times in a strange place is dangerous - you bang around. You need the light on. You wake up the others in the room with you. 

The room is either too hot or too cold. Temp of the room can affeect our MS symptoms and hotel rooms are notorious for the climate being funky. I have to haul all the stuff I need in and out -- which is another hassle. I am so tired by doing stuff that doesn't bother normal folks, I usually cannot do what I came to town to accomplish. 

I really used to enjoy traveling and staying out of town, but now it is more like a hardship (and don't even get me started on camping).

Those terriers are really cute. Don't forget that terriers are the Maseratis of the dog world.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 29, 2009)

View attachment phplobABCPM.jpg


View attachment phpRbONlCPM.jpg


Last Thursday we had a graduation celebration for the African ladies at the Community House.
I volunteer at the Community House, and for the last nearly year I have been working with these women.
They have been participating in computer classes and English language learning classes etc, in order to help them to become employed and to settle easier into life in Australia.
As a former Early Childhood Teacher I have been advising the staff on programs to provide for the children in care at the Community House while their mothers have been taking classes.
We had a very nice graduation ceremony, and then we shared African food that the ladies had made and brought. It was really nice.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 29, 2009)

View attachment n569201627_2079255_3555.jpg


This is Matty my brother. He is due any day now! Hahaha!

He is here in the pic with his frend Kelli. He is forever pulling these kind of pranks.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 29, 2009)

View attachment n569201627_2079269_8021.jpg


Matty just got married on Valentines Day. He is so immature.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 29, 2009)

View attachment n579768718_1494969_1642445.jpg


Matthew and Brigid. The bride and groom.


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 30, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 61229
> 
> 
> Matthew and Brigid. The bride and groom.



That is an absolutely gorgeous picture Shoshie...gorgeous...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree with Dee. Lovely photo and I adore the bride's gown!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 31, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> That is an absolutely gorgeous picture Shoshie...gorgeous...



Thank you Dianna. Brigid looked beautiful that day. My brother? Meh! The groom is chopped liver next to the bride's beauty on that day.



Punkin1024 said:


> I agree with Dee. Lovely photo and I adore the bride's gown!



Thanks Ella. The gown was a ruched baby pink vintage dress with pink tule.


----------



## Tina (Mar 31, 2009)

Shoshie, your uncle has a good and kind face. You can tell that he has a good sense of humor and a good heart. I'm so glad he was there for you. You didn't deserve what you got from your mother, that's for sure. Or, maybe more accurately, you deserved much more and much better than what you got.

I've lost touch with way too many people's threads and such here, from being busy building my business, and it makes me feel bad to see that I was so behind on keeping up with you and your life. So I'm replying as I go along reading your posts (I started out almost 3 pages behind!).

I'm very sorry to read about the new lesions. I truly hope that there is something that can help you that won't take from you while it supposedly heals you.

It's so cool that you have Ariel. I do understand your reticense and then gratitude. I felt the same way about my wheelchair. I resisted for well over a decade, but the days and times when I need it I'm so grateful to have it.

Heh. You have chosen some wonderful breeds. A couple of things, thoug. Beagles will run away every chance they get. They love to explore and will dart out the door and across the way any chance they get, by and large.

Jack Russells are smart and lively, but maybe too lively. They need a lot of walking, though maybe you can do that with your tricked out scooter, and a lot of attention. They are very hyper, and also very smart. I'm a huge fan of Shi Tzus and Daschunds, just personally. I can tell just from looking at that dog that he would be a handful -- looks hyper as all get-out. I'm glad you'll be getting a different dog. Can't wait to see what you get. A service dog would be great, if you could get one.

Congrats to your brother on his wedding! And I hope you enjoy your new recliner. They have been a godsend to everyone I know who has gotten one.

Hugs to you, Shosh.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 2, 2009)

Tina said:


> Shoshie, your uncle has a good and kind face. You can tell that he has a good sense of humor and a good heart. I'm so glad he was there for you. You didn't deserve what you got from your mother, that's for sure. Or, maybe more accurately, you deserved much more and much better than what you got.
> 
> I've lost touch with way too many people's threads and such here, from being busy building my business, and it makes me feel bad to see that I was so behind on keeping up with you and your life. So I'm replying as I go along reading your posts (I started out almost 3 pages behind!).
> 
> ...



Thank you for taking the time to give me your thoughts here on my thread. I appreciate it, because I know that your business has really taken off ( Yay!) and that you are busy.

Hugs back.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 2, 2009)

I have some very exciting news to announce. I am going to be a mummy! 
No I am not pregnant!

I have decided upon a dog breed. My mother's friend has been training dogs for the past twenty years, and she is going to train an assistance dog for me.

The dog will be a white Labrador, a little boy, who I will name Patrick. His middle name shall be Peanut.

He will only be of medium size, not like Koko my uncle's big chocolate Lab, that I call a horse!

He will be hand picked by myself from the litter and then trained. I expect to have him for good in my home by the end of the year.

Assistance dogs are good for people with disabilities, as they are companions and helpers.
I feel very happy about this, and I am sure that having an animal to love and care for will help me come to terms with other things in my life.

Here is a pic of a white lab. My Patrick has not been born yet.

View attachment chloe_yellow_labrador_01_jpg_w450.jpg


----------



## Cors (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm so excited for you Susannah! 

Labs are such friendly, helpful dogs and having a pet is so therapeutic! I miss my dog and cats aren't quite the same.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 2, 2009)

Cors said:


> I'm so excited for you Susannah!
> 
> Labs are such friendly, helpful dogs and having a pet is so therapeutic! I miss my dog and cats aren't quite the same.



Thank you so much. I am very happy about getting a doggie.

My doggie shall also have to have a Hebrew name that I will have to consult the Rabbi about.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 2, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Thank you so much. I am very happy about getting a doggie.
> 
> My doggie shall also have to have a Hebrew name that I will have to consult the Rabbi about.



Circumcision? 

I like Patrick Peanut. PP for short. Which is what you will be cleaning up after for awhile......until he is trained.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 2, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Circumcision?
> 
> I like Patrick Peanut. PP for short. Which is what you will be cleaning up after for awhile......until he is trained.



I shall be getting him after he is trained.:bow:


----------



## Shosh (Apr 2, 2009)

My mother has suggested that my Doggie's Hebrew name should be Mordechai. She is buying him so I guess she gets to pick.

If I was very religious we would not even be having the conversation about what to call him as he has not been born yet. But My family follow progressive Judaism so it's cool.

Mordechai it is then I guess.

Patrick Peanut Mordechai.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 2, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I have some very exciting news to announce. I am going to be a mummy!
> No I am not pregnant!
> 
> I have decided upon a dog breed. My mother's friend has been training dogs for the past twenty years, and she is going to train an assistance dog for me.
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dear Susannah,

Peanut the white (yellow) lab will be adorable if he comes even close to looking like that picture. And it's great that you can have him trained as a service dog. Did I put the idea in your head about getting a service dog?
(See quote from 3/27 below.) It's nice to know my constant chatter has been of help.

And if your mom buys the doggie for you, I would make sure that any papers relating to the ownership of the dog are in your name - not hers. That way, in case something goes south, she doesn't have a claim on the dog.*



moore2me said:


> Soshieboo,
> 
> Are you still in the running for the government housing? Will they let you have a dog?
> 
> ...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 2, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm glad you are going with a labrador - they are a good breed, highly trainable. I'm sure you and your doggy will form a very close bond. And, hey, I like the name Mordechai - very respectable name.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 2, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Congratulations! I'm glad you are going with a labrador - they are a good breed, highly trainable. I'm sure you and your doggy will form a very close bond. And, hey, I like the name Mordechai - very respectable name.



Thank you Ella! I am very happy, and I think the wait will kill me, but it will be worth it.

His Hebrew name shall be Mordechai, but his regular everyday name will be Patrick.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 4, 2009)

View attachment l_e75303f5d00d45828c137850e482e44d.jpg


Tis me. Taken today.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 4, 2009)

I am really struggling with having to wear a leg brace now. I really hate it. I think I am going to have to paint a design on the fibreglass part of it, to make it look pretty.
I refused to wear it for months, then my physiotherapist got mad at me, so I decided to wear it.
I refuse to wear sneakers with it, so I am going to have to find some special cute shoes that the brace fits into.

I am going out tonight as The Castlemaine Festival is on right now. I am going to catch a show.

Have a good weekend everybody.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 4, 2009)

View attachment 2657_70659242704_543627704_1655805_8037539_n.jpg


Here is another pic of Veronica. My mother. I call her Veronica. Next to her is my sister Sarah on the right.

I am still not sure how I feel about all this. I am not used to having a mother. I am navigating uncharted waters. So it is a bit scary.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 4, 2009)

View attachment l_1c182f134af54b02a82494daf3cd630d.jpg


One more pic.

This is my friend Ken and Tango the Macaw. I went to have a coffee a few days ago, and there was Ken and Tango.

Tango is so beautiful. You do not see Macaws every day. Tango cost about $7000 Australian.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats on the decision to get a dog, Susannah. That pic is adorable! I just know he will make a difference in your life in a million ways. I also like the name Mordechai. Very strong-sounding.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 4, 2009)

What is the Castlemaine Festival? 

My Dad liked and had an exotic bird

I would love to see a picture of what you paint on your brace and your new shoes


----------



## Mathias (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's my Yorkshire Terrier Stuart! He can be a handful but Yorkies don't get too big, don't shed and are playful.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What is the Castlemaine Festival?
> 
> My Dad liked and had an exotic bird
> 
> I would love to see a picture of what you paint on your brace and your new shoes



I am not sure what I am going to paint on the brace. Maybe a mermaid, because it is looking like I will not be able to paint my scooter.
It is my scooter, but it remains the ultimate property of Bendigo disability services, which is the organization that bought it for me.
It is mine, but I am not allowed apparently to modify it, or sell it etc.



Mathias said:


> Here's my Yorkshire Terrier Stuart! He can be a handful but Yorkies don't get too big, don't shed and are playful.



Aww! Cuteness! He is just perfect Matt. I am sure he brings you lots of happiness. I cannot wait to get my Patrick.:wubu:



BBW Betty said:


> Congrats on the decision to get a dog, Susannah. That pic is adorable! I just know he will make a difference in your life in a million ways. I also like the name Mordechai. Very strong-sounding.



Well Mordechai will be his Hebrew name, as chosen by my mother. Patrick will be his regular name.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 6, 2009)

View attachment phpmaNAUvAM.jpg


View attachment phpRmCjVtAM.jpg


View attachment phpIsuv9sAM.jpg


Tis me X 3.


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

You look beautiful:happy:

And yes we will continue on with the hated exercise and we will be better people for it.Gag!


----------



## moore2me (Apr 6, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I am not sure what I am going to paint on the brace. Maybe a mermaid, because it is looking like I will not be able to paint my scooter.
> It is my scooter, but it remains the ultimate property of Bendigo disability services, which is the organization that bought it for me.
> It is mine, but I am not allowed apparently to modify it, or sell it etc.



Soshieboo,

I can make "bumper stickers" on my computer printer. If you tell me what sort of image and what message you want on some stickers, I will print you off some & mail them to you. And I have access to almost a million pieces of clipart, so I can find most anything. (You pick colors & font if you like too.)

As far as modifying the scooter, you can peel them off if you have to turn the scooter back in. (I have done this several times before on cars, so it is do able.) 

One of my favorite stickers on a scooter for the disabled is . . . .

"To Boldly Go Where Everyone Has Gone Before" (with Star Trek insignia)


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 6, 2009)

Kudos on the choice of the lab. I love retrievers having had a red coated retriever and now a black lab as well as three friends with black and chocolate labs I can say good choice. They are so loyal and want to please so much. They totally love people and are so affectionate. I think you will totally enjoy your pup. I say pup cause they stay puppies till at least two and mine is nine and still acts like a puppy.
Ruth


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I am not sure what I am going to paint on the brace. Maybe a mermaid, because it is looking like I will not be able to paint my scooter.
> It is my scooter, but it remains the ultimate property of Bendigo disability services, which is the organization that bought it for me.
> It is mine, but I am not allowed apparently to modify it, or sell it etc.



Awwww that part stinks! 

For your brace......may I suggest a butterfly....or a fairy?


----------



## Shosh (Apr 7, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Soshieboo,
> 
> I can make "bumper stickers" on my computer printer. If you tell me what sort of image and what message you want on some stickers, I will print you off some & mail them to you. And I have access to almost a million pieces of clipart, so I can find most anything. (You pick colors & font if you like too.)
> 
> ...



Yay! That sounds an option. Let me think about what I want. Thanks Baby Gurl!



Ruffie said:


> Kudos on the choice of the lab. I love retrievers having had a red coated retriever and now a black lab as well as three friends with black and chocolate labs I can say good choice. They are so loyal and want to please so much. They totally love people and are so affectionate. I think you will totally enjoy your pup. I say pup cause they stay puppies till at least two and mine is nine and still acts like a puppy.
> Ruth



Thank you Ruth. I have actually heard that about Labs that they stay puppy like. That is ok with me because my Patrick is going to be my big baby!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Awwww that part stinks!
> 
> For your brace......may I suggest a butterfly....or a fairy?



Yes maybe a fairy would be good! I had not thought of that.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 7, 2009)

Well I am being admitted to hospital on Thursday.My legs and feet have been numb for a few weeks now, but I have been ignoring it because when you live with this condition that kind of becomes normal.
My neurologist wants me to have the drip in my arm again over three days, so I shall be away.

No Dims for me.

Lucky I do not celebrate Easter as this would have been a real bummer to deal with.

Mate all I can think about is getting my doggie. We are going to have a doggie shower to welcome him when he comes.

Love to all.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 7, 2009)

We'll miss you while you're gone, Susannah. I will be thinking of you.

Hope you feel better soon.

((hugs))
Betty


----------



## Shosh (Apr 7, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> We'll miss you while you're gone, Susannah. I will be thinking of you.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> ...



Thank you Betty. You are so kind.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 7, 2009)

View attachment mybannerglitter01991de5.jpg


This pic was taken in July 2007. Just a bit of fun and fantasy.


----------



## steely (Apr 7, 2009)

Be well,Susannah.At least there's no exercise.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 7, 2009)

steely said:


> Be well,Susannah.At least there's no exercise.



Yipee!

I knew there was a silver lining in this cloud!


----------



## Shosh (Apr 7, 2009)

So I will not be going to any seders for Pesach also this year. I am just going to take off after my treatment and stay at my Aunt and Uncles house at the beach for several days.
We are going to be talking doggies as my Uncle also has a Labrador, but a Chocolate one.
It is confirmed, I am already a loco doggie Momma.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 7, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Well I am being admitted to hospital on Thursday.My legs and feet have been numb for a few weeks now, but I have been ignoring it because when you live with this condition that kind of becomes normal.
> My neurologist wants me to have the drip in my arm again over three days, so I shall be away.
> 
> No Dims for me.
> ...



Soshieboo,

So sorry to hear that you are going to have another IV treatment this week. I hope it is not too hard on you this time. You are a trooper to go into this stuff so bravely. If I know you, you will be cheering up the nurses and orderlies at the hospital. 

Enjoy your time at your Aunt & Uncle's beachfront place. A little vacation like that sounds great in my book. You said your uncle also has a lab. That will give you a chance to learn more about the breed and their idiosyncracies. (One of which is they are escape artists who love to get out of backyard fences.) 

I have always had large dogs and one sad little fact is that they don't have a tremendous lifespan. I'm not sure about the lab breed, but for my Rotties, an 8 yr old dog is an "old man". Smaller dogs like poodles may live twice as long, but larger breeds - not so long. I am not telling you this to be a downer, just to make you aware of the laws of nature and doggie life spans. But, to be a more helpful service dog, the larger breeds like the lab, are stronger and more useful.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm sorry you have to spend your weekend in the hospital. I hope it improves your numbness though. Some time at the beach will be awesome. I hope you have a wonderful time! I'm itching to hit the beach sometime. I haven't been in years even though my father in law lives like a mile from the beach


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 7, 2009)

Shoshie!

So sorry you have to go to hospital, but I hope you feel much better afterwards. Love the 2007 picture, very glitzy. Hurry back, 'cause you know we'll miss ya!

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## Mathias (Apr 8, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Well I am being admitted to hospital on Thursday.My legs and feet have been numb for a few weeks now, but I have been ignoring it because when you live with this condition that kind of becomes normal.
> My neurologist wants me to have the drip in my arm again over three days, so I shall be away.
> 
> No Dims for me.
> ...



Get well soon! You will be missed here!


----------



## moore2me (Apr 8, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Thank you so much for that. I will follow up on that in the next few days.
> 
> I am thinking of possibly changing meds to take Copaxone, due to the seeming failure of Rebif for me.
> 
> ...



*
(Fast forward several weeks.)
I asked Doc about Tysabri and she said it is a tool that they use when other chemical forms of therapy are not working. She said that she uses it for some of her patients and she gives it in her office. She said there are risks but the positive benefits should be weighed against the negative ones for each patient. She said I did not need it at this time and I told her about a friend of mine who was thinking about taking it.*


----------



## Shosh (Apr 10, 2009)

Deborah I am definately going the Capaxone route before touching Tysabri, and do you know what, you are the reason for it. You are doing so well on it, that I just have to give it a shot first.
I told my specialist that when I was in hospital and it was accepted and respected.
We shall see it it works, and if it will slow the progression of the disease.

Thank you Cookie.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Apr 10, 2009)

I have to say I think copaxone is the way to go. I started on avonex and had TONS of relapses. Since changing to copaxone I have had very few and my MRI's are looking better. I had a bad reaction to the copaxone once, but I think it was the fault of UPS as my medication sat on the truck for days.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 10, 2009)

Well I was actually admitted to hospital on Wednesday afternoon. I have had two hellish nights of no sleep, due to the IV steroids they pumped into my veins to halt this latest attack of the disease.

I have documented it in pics, and I feel it is important to show in my journey blog, because this is the reality of the disease for many of us who have it.

I am looking like hell with no makeup!

Here goes.

View attachment phpcSW4l3AM.jpg


The drug makes your face flush

View attachment phpaK2rHKAM.jpg


The IV in my vein. Ouchies.

View attachment phpweBfvoAM.jpg


Wrinkles my pet soft toy Sharpei doggie came to hospital with me. He loves riding in the basket of my scooter.

View attachment phpu7aIxhAM.jpg


My hospital bed where I had zero sleep for two nights.

View attachment phpXCCFFJAM.jpg



The Royal Melbourne Hospital is a major city hospital with a new world class ER and it is a teaching hospital with a dedicated Multiple Sclerosis clinic.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Apr 10, 2009)

I am surprised to hear you have to stay in the hospital to do an IV treatment. When I had to do it, I just went to the doctors office for three days. It took about an hour, they left the IV in for the next day, and I went about my business. Of course I also didn't sleep. My heart was racing and I was wired. I hate being on steriods.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 10, 2009)

ATTACH]61933[/ATTACH]

Grumpy Shoshie. When will it be over?


View attachment phpDWmezJAM.jpg


Wrinkles testing out my hospital bed. He prolly got more sleep than I bloody did.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 10, 2009)

xoxoshelby said:


> I am surprised to hear you have to stay in the hospital to do an IV treatment. When I had to do it, I just went to the doctors office for three days. It took about an hour, they left the IV in for the next day, and I went about my business. Of course I also didn't sleep. My heart was racing and I was wired. I hate being on steriods.



I am having a few other issues that I cant talk about here, that they are also treating unfortunately it is progressing for me.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 10, 2009)

Darling, I am so sorry to read about your hospital adventure..........yucky! I am hoping that you will be feeling a bit better soon and at least able to get some much needed sleep eventually. 

I LOVE your new posted pics....you just adorable! Just adorable!

Thinking of you today and sending positive energy and light your way.
Hugs, Kara
PS Happy Passover!


----------



## Shosh (Apr 10, 2009)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Darling, I am so sorry to read about your hospital adventure..........yucky! I am hoping that you will be feeling a bit better soon and at least able to get some much needed sleep eventually.
> 
> I LOVE your new posted pics....you just adorable! Just adorable!
> 
> ...



Thank you Kara. You are very sweet.

How was your daughter's birthday?

I cant do Pesach this year, as like last year I am unwell. I seem to always have relapses around Passover. Not sure why.

Anyway I ate me some damn good comfort food in hospital and I did not care one bit about what I was putting into my mouth. I had food from the restaurant downstairs.

Mikey I think I have gained even more.


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 10, 2009)

I know this is the wrong thing to say and, of course, I wish you nothing but non-grumpiness, but grumpy looks good on you.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 10, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> I know this is the wrong thing to say and, of course, I wish you nothing but non-grumpiness, but grumpy looks good on you.



Thank you Rebecca. It is a very hard thing to go through, but this is the journey that I am on, and I shall get throught it somehow.

How are you meanwhile? Been cooking up any yummy treats lately?
I liked the look of your thanksgiving fare particularly, namely the pumpkin pie.

What will be the next seasonal type fare that you will cook for?

I would say the fourth of July but you do not strike me as a rah rah 4th of July type girl.

Thanks mate.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 12, 2009)

So sorry to read that you had such an unpleasant hospital stay.  Glad you had your "mascot" to keep you company though 

You look younger without your make up- you are ageless.....seeming younger in each photo you post. You must have found the fountain of youth somewhere... :bow:


----------



## Friday (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, they may not let you paint it but your fuzzy dice have finally arrived and will be on their way tomorrow. There will be a surprise in the box for those 'little black dress' days. :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 18, 2009)

Shoshie,

So sorry your hospital stay was so tough on you. I love your little doggie friend and I'm glad he helped cheer you.

I continue to pray for you.

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## Surlysomething (May 15, 2009)

Has anyone seen Susannah lately?


----------



## Risible (May 15, 2009)

I haven't and that concerns me. I miss her cheerful and kind remarks here and there throughout the boards.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 15, 2009)

I hear from her on Facebook............she is indeed an angel.


----------



## Shosh (May 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I got a message on my Facebook page to please stop by and say hello.

Things have been very hard for me in the last month, and I have been in and out of the hospital. I am being admitted again to the hospital this Thursday.
They are going to put the IV in my arm again, and try to see if the drug will help the latest episode of the disease I am having.

I am worried because my legs and feet and bottom are still numb. It has not resolved, and it may now be permanant.

I am pretty sick right now. I am having problems with my speech, and my walking.
I am glad that I do not have to speak right now, just type words on a keyboard.

I am finding it difficult to go anywhere on my own now, as I am worried and scared, because I am having trouble with my memory.
Last week I left my suitcase at the train station, and my purse in a store on different days.
I just forgot to take them with me.

So while I do have my scooter, and I feel confident about going around my little town on it, I do not feel confident travelling alone to the city anymore.

My sister Rebecca has been appointed my legal guardian. That means that she can make financial and medical decisions for me.

Anyway. I do not know why I have been handed these cards in life, but I just have to be brave and keep on going.

Some wonderful news is that we found the perfect doggie for me.
She is a 2 year old yellow Labrador.

She has a different name right now, but I have decided to call her Hope, as I believe that she will bring a lot of hope and happiness into my life.

She is a very sweet and loving dog, and we had an instand bond right from the start.
She will come to live with me in August.

Here she is

Love to you all.

Shoshana

View attachment Shosh and Hope 3.jpg


View attachment Hope 1.jpg


View attachment Hope 2.jpg


View attachment Hope 3.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 17, 2009)

So very sorry to hear about these recent turn of events. *big hugs to you*

I like that you are keeping hope....and now have Hope  
Your dog is so beautiful. 

My prayers are for you Shosh.


----------



## William (May 17, 2009)

Hi Susannah

Sorry to hear about your medical issues, hope they go into remission soon.

It is good that you got your Sister the right too look out for you.

hoping the best for you and miss your input around here.

William


----------



## Risible (May 17, 2009)

Well, Shosh, if anyone can make lemonade from these lemons that have been handed to you, I'm confident you can.

I'm so sorry to hear about these setbacks; I hope they are temporary, very temporary.

Your Hope is beautiful. :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear (May 17, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this, Shosh. I hope things get no worse and you start feeling better soon. I'm glad to see you posting tho!  ((((Shosh))))


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 17, 2009)

*hugs* 

You have such an amazing spirit. So strong and caring. 

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Friday (May 17, 2009)

(((Shosh)))


----------



## Tina (May 17, 2009)

Shoshie, I wish I had words that could make things better for you. I know you are taking it one day at a time and I admire your strength in the face of adversity. Even though you don't always feel strong, you are.

Hope is so adorable. I'm glad you will have a helper and companion in Hope. Pets can be such wonderful company. I'm glad you will have that.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 17, 2009)

Susannah, I'm so sorry to hear how difficult things have become. My thoughts will be with you through these next weeks.

((((Hugs))))

BTW, Hope is a beautiful name for a beautiful dog. I know she will bring loads of joy into your life.

Take care of yourself.

Betty


----------



## Mathias (May 17, 2009)

((((((Susannah))))))) Know I'll be praying for you. Like others have said, stay strong and take it one day at a time.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 17, 2009)

Shoshie,

While I am glad you have posted here again, I am so sorry to hear of your latest troubles. You are one strong, determined lady and I greatly admire your spunk. It is good that you will have Hope to keep you company. She is a beautiful dog and labs are such loyal pets. Keep your spirits up sweetie. I continue to pray for you everyday.

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## Shosh (May 17, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So very sorry to hear about these recent turn of events. *big hugs to you*
> 
> I like that you are keeping hope....and now have Hope
> Your dog is so beautiful.
> ...



Thanks GEF. YOu are a good mate.



William said:


> Hi Susannah
> 
> Sorry to hear about your medical issues, hope they go into remission soon.
> 
> ...



Thanks William. Yes my sister is now my legal guardian.
I joked that getting my money out of the banks will be easier than getting it out of her.
I will have to fill out 50 forms for her to release even $5.00 of my money that is being held in trust.
She is very tight with the purse strings.



Risible said:


> Well, Shosh, if anyone can make lemonade from these lemons that have been handed to you, I'm confident you can.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about these setbacks; I hope they are temporary, very temporary.
> 
> Your Hope is beautiful. :wubu:



Hope is very beautiful. You also know the happiness and joy that a dog can bring you.



Santaclear said:


> I'm sorry to hear this, Shosh. I hope things get no worse and you start feeling better soon. I'm glad to see you posting tho!  ((((Shosh))))




Thanks Russ.


----------



## Shosh (May 17, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> *hugs*
> 
> You have such an amazing spirit. So strong and caring.
> 
> You are in my thoughts.



Thanks Lulu. That is very kind of you to say.



Friday said:


> (((Shosh)))



((( Friday)))



Tina said:


> Shoshie, I wish I had words that could make things better for you. I know you are taking it one day at a time and I admire your strength in the face of adversity. Even though you don't always feel strong, you are.
> 
> Hope is so adorable. I'm glad you will have a helper and companion in Hope. Pets can be such wonderful company. I'm glad you will have that.



Thanks Tina. You also know the joy and comfort that doggies bring. I saw a pic of your little doggie. Very cute.


----------



## Shosh (May 17, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> Susannah, I'm so sorry to hear how difficult things have become. My thoughts will be with you through these next weeks.
> 
> ((((Hugs))))
> 
> ...



Hi Betty,

Thanks for thinking of me.

Hope is a very pretty name. Her Hebrew name is Chana, which means Grace. So Hope and Grace.



Mathias said:


> ((((((Susannah))))))) Know I'll be praying for you. Like others have said, stay strong and take it one day at a time.



Thank you sweets. You are also somebody that is very strong and determined.



Punkin1024 said:


> Shoshie,
> 
> While I am glad you have posted here again, I am so sorry to hear of your latest troubles. You are one strong, determined lady and I greatly admire your spunk. It is good that you will have Hope to keep you company. She is a beautiful dog and labs are such loyal pets. Keep your spirits up sweetie. I continue to pray for you everyday.
> 
> ...




Thanks Ella. How are your cats doing?


----------



## Shosh (May 17, 2009)

Well I will be starting the drug Tysabri on Thursday. It a once a month IV infused drug that is administered in the hospital.
I am an Interferon dropout. I injected Rebif three times per week for a year, and it failed to slow the progression of the disease.
I am pissed.
At least I do not have to inject anymore. That is a plus.
I just hope this new drug treatment will buy me some time. I hope so. I do not know.
I do not want to be in a nursing home in ten years time.
My family assure me that will not happen, but I cannot burden them with my care.
Things are pretty scary right now. At least I have my doggie and my family.


----------



## Risible (May 17, 2009)

Shosh, is Hope a service dog?


----------



## imfree (May 18, 2009)

It's great to see you. I think about you and pray for
you, even when I don't see you in the forums. You
have my prayers and best wishes for better health.
(((Shoshie)))


----------



## Shosh (May 18, 2009)

Risible said:


> Shosh, is Hope a service dog?




She will be getting trained to do a few things for me. My family are especially wanting her to be able to push a panic button in my home should I have a fall etc.

We are working out what she will be trained to do right now, and the trainer will be teaching her those things.

There have been amazing stories of the things that service dogs have done.

People have had falls in their home, and the dog has been able to roll them over into the recovery position, bring the phone to them, and then lay next to them for warmth.

It is incredible what they can be trained to do.

That is why we chose a Labrador.

Also some dogs can sense when their owners are going to have a seizure and they start to circle them and attempt to push them to a safe position.


----------



## ekmanifest (May 18, 2009)

just sending warm thoughts, hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## tonynyc (May 18, 2009)

Sending prayers, positive thoughts and ((((HUGS))))


----------



## swamptoad (May 18, 2009)

I have been keeing you in my thoughts. Hope you are doing well, Susannah.


----------



## Fascinita (May 18, 2009)

I hope you begin to feel better soon, Susannah. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## 1300 Class (May 18, 2009)

*Sending warm and fuzzy hugs prayers your way Susannah*


----------



## xoxoshelby (May 18, 2009)

I have heard wonderful things about tysabri and I hope it works as well for you as it has for others. It may take awhile to see results, but hang in there. I will be thinking of you, please keep us posted.

Shelby


----------



## Shosh (May 18, 2009)

imfree said:


> It's great to see you. I think about you and pray for
> you, even when I don't see you in the forums. You
> have my prayers and best wishes for better health.
> 
> ...





ekmanifest said:


> just sending warm thoughts, hugs and prayers your way.



Thanks so much. That is very kind.




tonynyc said:


> Sending prayers, positive thoughts and ((((HUGS))))



Tony thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Shosh (May 18, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> I have been keeing you in my thoughts. Hope you are doing well, Susannah.



Thanks Swampy.



Fascinita said:


> I hope you begin to feel better soon, Susannah. You're in my thoughts.



Fasc thanks so much.



Australian Lord said:


> *Sending warm and fuzzy hugs prayers your way Susannah*



Thanks Jack.




xoxoshelby said:


> I have heard wonderful things about tysabri and I hope it works as well for you as it has for others. It may take awhile to see results, but hang in there. I will be thinking of you, please keep us posted.
> 
> Shelby




Yes I will have my first infusion on Thursday. My neurologist told me that it cannot reverse damage that has already occured, but that it may slow down the progression of the disease.
He did not recommend that I try Capaxone.


----------



## Shosh (May 18, 2009)

My family have established an equipment fund for me. All of my family members have contributed money to purchase some aids that I now need.

I am getting these two walking aids in July when they come from Sweden.

One is an outdoor walker, the other with the tray at the front is an indoor walker.

They will help to make my life easier.

View attachment Letsgo-out-Left.jpg


View attachment Letsgo-RedBlack-Right.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (May 18, 2009)

Thank you for coming back with an update. i'm sorry you have been struggling so much. I have been thinking about you, hoping you were just off somewhere enjoying the countryside or something  
Your new dog is very adorable and i think will be a great addition to your life. It's awesome she's being trained to help you too. Hope is a great name for her too 
I sure hope your new round of meds help. I think of you often and will continue to send healing thoughts/prayers out for you.


----------



## Ruffie (May 18, 2009)

I was beginning to worry girl and now I see it was with good reason. As you well know and is illustrated by your post that the mental part of recovery is the strongest. You are going to come out of this time the best you can be because of your strong mental attitude! Your dog is absolutely adorable and will be great help/comfort to you. Just know that good thoughts and prayers are coming your way and when I go to a sweat I will ask the grandparents for healing and love for you.
Ruth


----------



## sugar and spice (May 18, 2009)

Shoshie I have had you in my thoughts and I'm sorry you are having such a difficult time. I am so happy you have your family to help and be there for you and your new dog Hope is adorable. I will keep you in my prayers and send you lots of strength and comfort and energy to keep facing each new day.:wubu: Fran


----------



## chocolate desire (May 18, 2009)

I am so sad to hear this update dear friend.I wish I had a magic wand to make your illness go away as I would for you and many others in a heartbeat.
Keep being your strong sweet self as I am sure there are sunny days in store for you.I hope this new treatment will work wonders.
I think Hope is beautiful it is funny but my daughters and I watched Marley and Me last night and I thought about you. Please keep us posted and know My thoughts and prayers are with you.(((((Shoshie))))

Any way us dimmers can donate to the fund your family has set up for you??


----------



## Tania (May 18, 2009)

Shoshie, I'm thinking of you and sending you all the good vibes I can muster! :*


----------



## Shosh (May 18, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> Thank you for coming back with an update. i'm sorry you have been struggling so much. I have been thinking about you, hoping you were just off somewhere enjoying the countryside or something
> Your new dog is very adorable and i think will be a great addition to your life. It's awesome she's being trained to help you too. Hope is a great name for her too
> I sure hope your new round of meds help. I think of you often and will continue to send healing thoughts/prayers out for you.



Thanks so much Megan. You are so sweet.

I think it is time for you to update your thread with more pics of your boys.



Ruffie said:


> I was beginning to worry girl and now I see it was with good reason. As you well know and is illustrated by your post that the mental part of recovery is the strongest. You are going to come out of this time the best you can be because of your strong mental attitude! Your dog is absolutely adorable and will be great help/comfort to you. Just know that good thoughts and prayers are coming your way and when I go to a sweat I will ask the grandparents for healing and love for you.
> Ruth



Ruth thank you. My mother has bought Hope for me as she believes that having a dog will be important for my emotional wellbeing, and will help in my fight against this disease.
Thanks for thinking of me.




sugar and spice said:


> Shoshie I have had you in my thoughts and I'm sorry you are having such a difficult time. I am so happy you have your family to help and be there for you and your new dog Hope is adorable. I will keep you in my prayers and send you lots of strength and comfort and energy to keep facing each new day.:wubu: Fran



Thanks Fran. That is very kind of you.


----------



## Shosh (May 18, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> I am so sad to hear this update dear friend.I wish I had a magic wand to make your illness go away as I would for you and many others in a heartbeat.
> Keep being your strong sweet self as I am sure there are sunny days in store for you.I hope this new treatment will work wonders.
> I think Hope is beautiful it is funny but my daughters and I watched Marley and Me last night and I thought about you. Please keep us posted and know My thoughts and prayers are with you.(((((Shoshie))))
> 
> Any way us dimmers can donate to the fund your family has set up for you??



Aww thanks Choccie. You are adoreable. I want to see Marley and me.
Your friendship here and on MySpace is enough for me.
Thanks for thinking of me.:kiss2:



Tania said:


> Shoshie, I'm thinking of you and sending you all the good vibes I can muster! :*



That is very kind. Thank you so much.


----------



## Shosh (May 18, 2009)

I just want to clarify about the equipment fund that my family has set up. It is a family fund, meaning that it was set up for members of my immediate and extended family to put money into.

While I thank people who have offered to donate to it as that is a lovely gesture, the fund was established just for my family to assist me.

This isn't Shoshie's kids, ala the Jerry Lewis type telethon.

I am thankful for my wonderful friends here I have to say though. You mean the world to me.


----------



## Shosh (May 18, 2009)

View attachment Doggie 2.jpg


View attachment Doggie 3.jpg


View attachment Doggie.jpg


Here I am with Hope. I was able to make the pics a bit bigger.


----------



## moore2me (May 18, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Hi everyone,
> I got a message on my Facebook page to please stop by and say hello.
> Things have been very hard for me in the last month, and I have been in and out of the hospital. I am being admitted again to the hospital this Thursday.
> They are going to put the IV in my arm again, and try to see if the drug will help the latest episode of the disease I am having.
> ...


Shoshana


Susannah said:


> Well I will be starting the drug Tysabri on Thursday. It a once a month IV infused drug that is administered in the hospital.
> 
> I just hope this new drug treatment will buy me some time. I hope so. I do not know.
> 
> ...



*You will find that a dog will be the best friend you will ever have. *


Susannah said:


> Thanks William. Yes my sister is now my legal guardian.
> I joked that getting my money out of the banks will be easier than getting it out of her.
> 
> I will have to fill out 50 forms for her to release even $5.00 of my money that is being held in trust.
> ...





Susannah said:


> She will be getting trained to do a few things for me. My family are especially wanting her to be able to push a panic button in my home should I have a fall etc.



*Do you have a panic button? I didnt think so. Must work on getting one that the dog can push . . .(or pull).*


----------



## Shosh (May 19, 2009)

Thank you Cookie for your input. Concise and helpful as ever.

I have surrendered my drivers licence. I know that I am no longer able to safely drive.
I have a responsibility to protect my safety and the safety of other road users.
It was a very hard decision to make, and I felt sad, but I know that I have done the right thing.
I now no longer have a drivers licence, and as such I am not allowed to drive any more.
I am however allowed to use my scooter.


----------



## Shosh (May 19, 2009)

Double post.


----------



## moore2me (May 20, 2009)

Susannah,

Go with God to you appointment for the Tysabri today (tomorrow). We will all be praying for a positive outcome and that this nasty disease gets it's butt kicked by you and the medicine. 

Moore2me 

View attachment doggie2.jpg


----------



## Shosh (May 24, 2009)

Thanks Moore for the great doggie pic.

I had my first iv infusion of Tysabri on Thursday. Before the drip was put in I had to sign a legal document giving my consent to be treated with the drug, and I had to acknowledge that the drug could potentially kill me. 
I signed it.

The infusion went ok until near the end, when I had some kind of reaction.
I started breathing very fastly and I felt like I was on fire.
I am not sure what this means.
My neurologist was at a conference in New Zealand, and he will not be back until tomorrow.

I am still having difficulty speaking properly, so it looks like I will need to have another round of a three day course of Solu Medrol, which is steroids through an IV.
I will have that this week.

My family had an early birthday party for me today.

The night before I curled my hair the old fashioned way using rags.

Here I am trying on a scarf and hat that my Mum made for me.

View attachment Resized.jpg


----------



## moore2me (May 24, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Thanks Moore for the great doggie pic.
> 
> I had my first iv infusion of Tysabri on Thursday. Before the drip was put in I had to sign a legal document giving my consent to be treated with the drug, and I had to acknowledge that the drug could potentially kill me.
> I signed it.
> ...



*Here's what may have happened to you Soshieboo.*

From http://www.rxlist.com/tysabri-drug.htm#

*Hypersensitivity *

TYSABRI has been associated with hypersensitivity reactions, including serious systemic reactions (e.g., anaphylaxis) which occurred at an incidence of <1%. These reactions usually occur within 2 hours of the start of the infusion. Symptoms associated with these reactions can include urticaria, dizziness, fever, rash, rigors, pruritus, nausea, *flushing*, hypotension, *dyspnea*, and chest pain. Generally, these reactions are associated with antibodies to TYSABRI.

*If a hypersensitivity reaction occurs, discontinue administration of TYSABRI and initiate appropriate therapy (see ADVERSE REACTIONS, Infusion-related Reactions). Patients who experience a hypersensitivity reaction should not be re-treated with TYSABRI. *The possibility of antibodies to TYSABRI should be considered in patients who have hypersensitivity reactions (see ADVERSE REACTIONS, Immunogenicity).

Definitions by M2M
_Urticaria_ - hives
_Rigors _&#8211; a tremor caused by a chill
_Pruritus_ - localized or generalized itching due to irritation of sensory nerve endings
_Flushing_ - to blush or become suddenly suffused with color due to vasodilation
_Dyspnea_ - difficult or labored respiration

*What should I tell my doctor and nurse before receiving each infusion of TYSABRI? *

Tell your doctor and nurse about all of your medical conditions. Tell them if you:

 have any new or worsening medical problems (such as a new or sudden change in your thinking, eyesight, balance, or strength or other problems) that have lasted several days


have had hives, itching or trouble breathing during or after an infusion of TYSABRI


have a fever or infection (including shingles or any unusually long lasting infection)


are pregnant or plan to.

Other serious side effects with TYSABRI include: 
&#8226; Allergic reactions including serious allergic reactions. Symptoms can include: hives, chills, itching, rash, trouble breathing, nausea, chest pain, 
flushing of skin, dizziness, low blood pressure. 

&#8226; Serious allergic reactions usually happen within 2 hours of the start of the infusion, but they can happen at any time after receiving TYSABRI. 

&#8226; Tell your doctor or nurse right away if you have any symptom of an allergic reaction, even if it happens after you leave the infusion center. You may need treatment if you are having an allergic reaction. 

Other side effects with TYSABRI include: 
&#8226; headache 
&#8226; feeling tired 
&#8226; urinary tract infection 
&#8226; joint pain 
&#8226; lung infection 
&#8226; depression 
&#8226; pain in your arm and legs 
&#8226; diarrhea 
&#8226; vaginitis 
&#8226; rash 
&#8226; stomach area pain 

Tell your doctor about any side effect that bothers you or that does not go away. 
These are not all the side effects with TYSABRI&#61650;. Ask your doctor for more information.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2009)

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts. Sure hope it will get a little better.


----------



## Shosh (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Moore, we are just waiting to hear from my neurologist today regarding the reaction incident and the Solu Medrol I will need.

Danke Timberwolfie!


----------



## Shosh (May 25, 2009)

View attachment resize 2.jpg


Go on with your rag curled hair self!

My hair is straight again now. The curls were for one night only!


----------



## moore2me (May 25, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 64339
> 
> 
> Go on with your rag curled hair self!
> ...



Soshieboo,

The lovely curly hair makes you look more like a gypsy vixen than ever.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 25, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Thanks Moore for the great doggie pic.
> 
> I had my first iv infusion of Tysabri on Thursday. Before the drip was put in I had to sign a legal document giving my consent to be treated with the drug, and I had to acknowledge that the drug could potentially kill me.
> I signed it.
> ...



How scary that must have been! I so hope and pray that you find an effective treatment that's not so rough on you. Will be thinking of you often.

Your hair is so beautiful. I'm slightly jealous because I never learned how to take care of long hair; my parents both insisted we all keep ours short when I was growing up. I've tried growing it out several times over the years now, but always end up getting it cut quite short again because I can't take care of it. I like how it looks, but it gets very thick and heavy and starts to give me headaches.


----------



## Shosh (May 25, 2009)

Hi Betty,

Short hair can be very stylish also. Why don't you check out the ways to style short hair on YouTube? I learnt how to curl my hair with rags off YouTube!

How is your daddy? Better I do hope.

xoxo


----------



## Shosh (May 25, 2009)

I am walking with a frame now. I was finding it exhausting walking with a cane, and I no longer felt safe using it.

In true Susannah style I had to decorate my frame.

Because I am such an angel, I put angel wings on it.

I also gave it a name. Felicity Frame.

View attachment Resized angel.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2009)

You know that I am a firm believer in fairy wings.....angel wings are close enough for me. Now you truly fly Shosh


----------



## moore2me (May 25, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I am walking with a frame now. I was finding it exhausting walking with a cane, and I no longer felt safe using it.
> 
> In true Susannah style I had to decorate my frame.
> 
> ...



Susannah,

One thing we MSers had come to understand is that the disease has its ups and downs and can change its nature in the way it attacks our bodies. I too was using frames (in the US we call them "walkers") for almost two years. I had to use bariatric walkers which are bigger and heavier than yours. 

Putting wheels on a walker cuts down on the weight it can support. Since, I needed wheels in the front, my walker had to be even more heavy duty. I had one walker that was fixed (like yours). I had another walker that would fold up and go in a car. It also had a seat plate built onto it and wheels. I was even more heavy duty. They both came from Convaquip. 

I don't have to use either one right now. I have been using a cane again for about 2-3 years. I understand that the disease may take another turn back to its previous carnage of my walking ability & I may have to go back to the walkers again. But, I plan to keep on with my cane as long as I can. I did give one of the walkers away to a lady that needed it - bariatric ones are hard to find, but I kept the other one in my garage. And no, I am NOT putting angel wings on it - NEVER - way to cutesy for cookie. I might consider an airhorn or a set of Texas style cow horns (or better yet - both).


----------



## BBW Betty (May 25, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Hi Betty,
> 
> Short hair can be very stylish also. Why don't you check out the ways to style short hair on YouTube? I learnt how to curl my hair with rags off YouTube!
> 
> ...



I usually have a perm to help me style my hair. It helps control my two very strong cowlicks. But I will have to check out YouTube. Thanks for the tip.

Dad is doing really well. I visited with him for a while this morning. And as long as you talk about something other than his recovery and the time it will take, he seems in good spirits.

As far as walkers (frames) go, my mother-in-law has a "rough road" version that she takes with her everywhere. It has large, actual rubber tires on it and a built in seat. With it she gets around the farm yard and even goes for walks down a gravel road. I think it has a pretty good weight tolerance, too -- about 250 pounds on the newest model, if I remember right. I love the angel wings, BTW.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 25, 2009)

Shoshie!

I love those Angel Wings on your frame. I saw them and thought of our Guardian Angels. I do hope things will go better for you soon. You have such spunk and it is very encouraging to me.

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## Shosh (May 28, 2009)

Here is my nephew Marcus and my older brother Simon.

Marcus is growing so fast, and he is going to be an older brother in August.
Marcus throws these epic Cycil B Demille type tanties now.Haha! He is approaching the terrible twos.
My brother's partner is not Jewish and they do not follow the religion, hence they have already chosen names for either a boy or a girl.

If the baby is a boy he will be named Vincent. If the baby is a girl she will be named Gigi.

View attachment Resize 2.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 28, 2009)

Congratulations on being an Aunt again, Shosh! 

How wonderful....another baby for you to love


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2009)

Susannah said:


> ....My brother's partner is not Jewish and they do not follow the religion, hence they have already chosen names for either a boy or a girl....
> 
> If the baby is a boy he will be named Vincent. If the baby is a girl she will be named Gigi.



That's an interesting tradition. Can you tell us more about not picking out names ahead of time?


----------



## Shosh (Jun 1, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> That's an interesting tradition. Can you tell us more about not picking out names ahead of time?



Jewish baby boys are named at their Bris ( Circumcision). Jewish girls are named at a public gathering, generally a public reading of The Torah in the synagogue.

My cousin Rachel's daughter Avital was named in Shul.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 1, 2009)

Here I am. Today was the first day of winter in Australia, and I am getting ready with all the wooly hats and ponchos.

View attachment resized Susannah.jpg


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2009)

Thinking of you. Any word from the nuero dude?


----------



## Shosh (Jun 1, 2009)

Friday said:


> Thinking of you. Any word from the nuero dude?



Thank you Friday. I am going to see my neurologist this Friday. So we shall see.
I am having difficulty with my speech right now. I am hoping that he will know what is going on.

I love my fluffy dice meanwhile!


----------



## Shosh (Jun 1, 2009)

More winter time in Australia.

View attachment Resized winter.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Jun 1, 2009)

Susannah said:


> More winter time in Australia.
> 
> View attachment 64833



You look very fetching in that fur lined parka, Soshieboo. I have a small problem now with parkas, I watched *30 Days of Nights *so many times now, every times I see someone wearing a parka I think . . . . . there's a vampire snack.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2009)

I am so happy that I had to come here and tell you all why.
I got a phone call today from the Australian Government dept of the Office of Housing.
I went with my sister Sarah to look at a government sponsored apartment this afternoon.
It is absolutely immaculate and beautiful, in perfect condition.
It is a one bedroom apartment but really spacious. It has a little yard. It has the cutest little kitchen.
It is in a little courtyard on the grounds of the Anglican Church, although it is a seperate entity, with 6 other apartments and all the neighbors are elderly. Yay! That means peace and quiet and no loud annoying people.
I have accepted the apartment, and I will be moving in at the beginning of July.
The rent is heavily subsidised by the government, and I can have a long term lease for as long as I want.
I am very happy, and I feel relieved.
Life is good.


----------



## William (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Susannah

That sounds great and glad that you have some yard to enjoy when spring comes, most apartment dwellers have no yard!!

William





Susannah said:


> I am so happy that I had to come here and tell you all why.
> I got a phone call today from the Australian Government dept of the Office of Housing.
> I went with my sister Sarah to look at a government sponsored apartment this afternoon.
> It is absolutely immaculate and beautiful, in perfect condition.
> ...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 3, 2009)

Susannah, that apartment sounds fantastic!! I'm really happy for you.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2009)

William said:


> Hi Susannah
> 
> That sounds great and glad that you have some yard to enjoy when spring comes, most apartment dwellers have no yard!!
> 
> William



The yard is quite small, but just enough that I can enjoy it.



BBW Betty said:


> Susannah, that apartment sounds fantastic!! I'm really happy for you.



Thanks Betty. There is a shed in the yard, but I am not going to use it as a shed, I am going to turn it into a palace for my doggie for when I am not home.
I am home most times though.

How is your father doing?


----------



## imfree (Jun 3, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I am so happy that I had to come here and tell you all why.
> I got a phone call today from the Australian Government dept of the Office of Housing....snipped.....
> I am very happy, and I feel relieved.
> Life is good.



Beautiful news! I wish I could Rep you to celebrate.:happy:

Someone please Rep the lady for me.:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 3, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I am very happy, and I feel relieved.
> Life is good.



This is really cool, Susannah. Hopefully it makes your life more comfortable and easier.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh Shoshie! That is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations! What wonderful news this is. Do you have all the furnishings and household goods that you need?


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 3, 2009)

Congrats on the apartment, Shosh!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 3, 2009)

Congrats Shosh! It sounds like a wonderful place  Good luck with the movie


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2009)

imfree said:


> Beautiful news! I wish I could Rep you to celebrate.:happy:
> 
> Someone please Rep the lady for me.



Thanks Edgar. How are you feeling?



Surlysomething said:


> This is really cool, Susannah. Hopefully it makes your life more comfortable and easier.



Thanks Surly. The apartment is completely disabled modified, so it will be a lot easier for me to access everything.



OneWickedAngel said:


> Oh Shoshie! That is awesome! Congrats!



Thanks OWA! 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Congratulations! What wonderful news this is. Do you have all the furnishings and household goods that you need?



I have some furniture, and my mother has a lot of surplus stuff, and she is going to give me things also. She has bought a house in the town that I live in, and she will be moving here in a few months time.
That is a good thing and a bad thing i think. 



Santaclear said:


> Congrats on the apartment, Shosh!



Thanks R. 



HottiMegan said:


> Congrats Shosh! It sounds like a wonderful place  Good luck with the movie



Thanks Megan. How are your boys? Any new pics for your thread.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2009)

My Auntie called me to say hello a few days ago. I had not spoken to her for a while as she had been up in Darwin on vacation.

She got quite upset while I was talking to her.
My speech is really bad right now. I cannot speak properly. Like with everything with this disease I am not sure if it will be temporary or permanent.

Anyway I have gotten used to how I speak so I was not really taking any notice of it, but my Aunt got really upset when she heard me talking and she wanted to come right over and take me to stay at their home at the beach.

I had to tell her that I was ok, and everything would be fine. That is the funny thing with all this. I have had years to come to terms with what is happening to me, so I have worked through all of the various stages and reactions to having a progressive disease.

I find myself having to comfort and reassure others that despite everything I will be ok.

Anyway life is good because I have my new apartment, and Hope is coming to live with me soon, and I have my family and friends.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi. Dad didn't actually get out of the hospital until yesterday afternoon. He just wasn't quite feeling well enough, and they kept saying, "Maybe tomorrow." But he's now much happier at home where he can sleep in his own bed, and all that good stuff.

Will you be able to post pictures of the apartment? It sounds absolutely darling, and a shed for the dogling's 2nd home is a great idea.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 3, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Thanks Megan. How are your boys? Any new pics for your thread.



My boys are good. Alex is learning to pull himself into a stand. Max graduated kindergarten on Monday. Tomorrow is his last day of school. I will post some more photos as soon as i get our latest swimming photos off my camera which is in the trunk with out swim bag


----------



## imfree (Jun 3, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Thanks Edgar. How are you feeling?
> ...snipped......



Thanks, Shoshie. I'm hurtin' for certain, those legs are really
hurting tonight. Praise God, they're still healing, though. The 
antibiotic I needed came in today and I won't spend tomorrow, 
my 54th, in Hell's Hospital! I've been blessed mightily!:bow:


----------



## moore2me (Jun 4, 2009)

*I think I missed a meeting or something. I need youse guys to fill me in on some vital details please, and Susannah, I hope you neuro visit goes well tomorrow. *



Susannah said:


> The yard is quite small, but just enough that I can enjoy it.
> 
> Thanks Betty. There is a shed in the yard, but I am not going to use it as a shed, I am going to turn it into a palace for my doggie for when I am not home.
> I am home most times though.
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Moore,

The lady who is meant to be training Hope now will be overseas for an extended period of time, so she will not be able to train Hope right now.
It looks like Hope will come to me as a regular dog for now at least, until the trainer is back and can train her.
I want to be able to take her with me everywhere, but at times I cannot she may be at home, as she is used to right now with her current owner bring away at work during the day.
At other times she can be at my mother's new house in her big back yard.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 4, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> Hi. Dad didn't actually get out of the hospital until yesterday afternoon. He just wasn't quite feeling well enough, and they kept saying, "Maybe tomorrow." But he's now much happier at home where he can sleep in his own bed, and all that good stuff.
> 
> Will you be able to post pictures of the apartment? It sounds absolutely darling, and a shed for the dogling's 2nd home is a great idea.



I am sure your Daddy will feel much better more quickly in his own familiar surroundings Betty. I hope that he continues to improve.

I may have a housewarming party, so I guess I could post some pics.



HottiMegan said:


> My boys are good. Alex is learning to pull himself into a stand. Max graduated kindergarten on Monday. Tomorrow is his last day of school. I will post some more photos as soon as i get our latest swimming photos off my camera which is in the trunk with out swim bag



Congrats to the little graduate. Watch for something special on your thread here.



imfree said:


> Thanks, Shoshie. I'm hurtin' for certain, those legs are really
> hurting tonight. Praise God, they're still healing, though. The
> antibiotic I needed came in today and I won't spend tomorrow,
> my 54th, in Hell's Hospital! I've been blessed mightily!:bow:



Happy Birthday dear Edgar. You are such a kind and sweet soul.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 4, 2009)

Congratulations Max!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 6, 2009)

Contratulations, Shoshie! I know you will be happier in a smaller place and it is good you can have a place for Hope as well.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 14, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Contratulations, Shoshie! I know you will be happier in a smaller place and it is good you can have a place for Hope as well.



Thanks Ella.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 14, 2009)

I just returned home from a trip to the city. I attended the bris of my friend's son. Ben is her third son. She has Aviv who is five and Nooshey ( Edden) who is three also.
I stayed at my Aunt's house after that.

Here is Nooshey on the left and Aviv on the right.

View attachment Resized.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Jun 14, 2009)

I went and met my new next door neighbor today. I thought it might be nice to go and meet her in advance, and put her mind at ease about who was moving in, and that I would be quiet and everything would be fine.
She is an elderly lady and very adoreable.
She wants to tend to my garden and plant roses for me. That is perfect for me, as I love pretty flowers, but I am not a very good gardener.
We made a deal, she would teach me about gardening, and I will teach her how to use a computer.
I feel very blessed as I will have lovely neighbors.

Here I am with my mother's dog Milly.

View attachment Susannah and Milly.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Shoshie,

How nice that you will have good neighbors! It is always good to know your neighbors and you did great by introducing yourself and getting to know them.

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 14, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I went and met my new next door neighbor today. I thought it might be nice to go and meet her in advance, and put her mind at ease about who was moving in, and that I would be quiet and everything would be fine.
> She is an elderly lady and very adoreable.
> She wants to tend to my garden and plant roses for me. That is perfect for me, as I love pretty flowers, but I am not a very good gardener.
> We made a deal, she would teach me about gardening, and I will teach her how to use a computer.
> ...



Great idea to get to know the neighbors before you move in. She sounds like a real sweetie to have next door.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 14, 2009)

It's good to hear that you will have a nice companion living right next door to you. Hope the tutelage and new friendship goes well


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 14, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I just returned home from a trip to the city. I attended the bris of my friend's son. Ben is her third son. She has Aviv who is five and Nooshey ( Edden) who is three also.
> I stayed at my Aunt's house after that.
> 
> Here is Nooshey on the left and Aviv on the right.
> ...




They are SO cute and I love their names.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 14, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I went and met my new next door neighbor today. I thought it might be nice to go and meet her in advance, and put her mind at ease about who was moving in, and that I would be quiet and everything would be fine.
> She is an elderly lady and very adoreable.
> She wants to tend to my garden and plant roses for me. That is perfect for me, as I love pretty flowers, but I am not a very good gardener.
> We made a deal, she would teach me about gardening, and I will teach her how to use a computer.
> ...




Beautiful picture, Susannah.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 15, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hi Shoshie,
> 
> How nice that you will have good neighbors! It is always good to know your neighbors and you did great by introducing yourself and getting to know them.
> 
> ...




Most of my new neighbors are elderly, which is wonderful as they will be very calm and quiet. My kinda neighbors! I am sure as the baby of the apartment block I will be spoilt.


BBW Betty said:


> Great idea to get to know the neighbors before you move in. She sounds like a real sweetie to have next door.


I did not want her to fret about who would be moving in, and I wanted to set her mind at ease I guess.
When you are older you feel more vulnerable, and any change is harder to adjust to, so I wanted her to meet me before I moved in so she would feel comfortable with it all. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's good to hear that you will have a nice companion living right next door to you. Hope the tutelage and new friendship goes well


I think despite the generation gap we can learn much from each other. I am looking forward to cultivating our friendship.



Surlysomething said:


> They are SO cute and I love their names.



Aviv and Nooshey ( Rhymes with pushy) are very cute. They are so wonderful and I love them so much.
Aviv was born in Israel, and Nooshey and Ben were born in Australia.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 15, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I went and met my new next door neighbor today. I thought it might be nice to go and meet her in advance, and put her mind at ease about who was moving in, and that I would be quiet and everything would be fine.
> She is an elderly lady and very adoreable.
> She wants to tend to my garden and plant roses for me. That is perfect for me, as I love pretty flowers, but I am not a very good gardener.
> We made a deal, she would teach me about gardening, and I will teach her how to use a computer.
> ...



What a nice picture Susannah!


----------



## Shosh (Jun 15, 2009)

Mathias said:


> What a nice picture Susannah!



Thank you Matty.:kiss2:


----------



## Shosh (Jun 15, 2009)

Well I am going to sign the lease on my new apartment, and pick up the keys tomorrow.
My sisters are going to help me with the move, with the cleaning of my current place, and all of the small things that need to be done.
I love the community we have here in the country. When I told people I was moving I had a lot of offers of help.
That just would not have happened in the city. I love my life here now, and would not move back to the city.
On Thursday I will travel to the city to the hospital to have my second infusion of Tysabri. I have to have the IV once a month. It sure beats having to inject medication three times a week though.
My speech continues to be troublesome. I am starting speech therapy next week. Hopefully that will help some.

Life goes on.


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 15, 2009)

Good luck with your move, Susannah. And I hope all goes well at the hospie on Thursday.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 16, 2009)

Dear Susannah and her Fan Club,

I am so glad that more good news had come your way in regards to your being able to get the new apartment. I guess some pixs are forth coming. What kind of adaptions have they made for the disabled?


My nephew got married on June 6th, 2009. It was a pretty exciting time for our little family. I have two brothers and hubbie has two brothers. Out of all this testosterone (5 men), we have only produced one boy and one girl. The boy is on my side of the family, and is my mother's pride and joy. He turned out to be very sweet, honest, good looking, and humble which is amazing when you think about all the attention and other stuff he got. The girl he married is equally nice. I may have already told you guys, they have been boyfriend and girlfriend since elementary school.

I really like her - she is a hard worker and a country girl. Very down to earth. She is just graduated as a school teacher. He graduated in business finance (and probably will end up working a Burger King as a fry cook in this economy). 

Here are a few pictures. The professional ones have not come back yet. These are just amateur ones. 
The first line, starting from the left: At the rehearsal dinner - The bride & groom -Bret Cook and Leslie Cook
First line, second from the left - Mother & father (my brother) of groom, Ted & Betty Cook,
First line, Last picture, the bride, Leslie Cook
Bottom picture, The groom and his sister, (my nephew & neice) Bret & Lynsey Cook. 

View attachment Bret and Leslie.jpg


View attachment Ted and Betty.jpg


View attachment Leslie Cook.jpg


View attachment Bret & Lynsey.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Jun 16, 2009)

Congratulations Moore! What lovely pics. Thank you for sharing them with us. The bride looks so pretty in her dress.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 16, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Good luck with your move, Susannah. And I hope all goes well at the hospie on Thursday.



Thanks Fasc.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 20, 2009)

Well I spent the day packing all of my things ready for the move to my new apartment on Monday. I am exhausted.
My Sister and my Mother and my sister's twins came, and took several carloads full of stuff to the new place.
The removalists will take all the furniture on Monday. This is my last weekend in this house.
My new apartment is so pretty and clean and in perfect condition, and I shall be paying next to nothing in rent. I am a block from the center of town also.

I got some good news about my doggie also. She was going to come to me in September, but now it looks as though I will have her in two weeks time.
We have been slowly introducing her into my life, to see how I would cope with it all. 
I have also decided that as there will be so much change suddenly in her life, I am going to keep her original name.
Her name is Cindy. Hope shall be her middle name.
Cindy Hope.

I had my second infusion of Tysabri in the hospital. They gave me some drugs beforehand, and I slept through the first hour of the infusion. That made it all a little more pleasant.
Although I had to allow the student nurse to insert the canular into my vein ( the IV line) as she needed practice, and let me tell you it was a disaster, and I bled everywhere and it hurt like crazy. The medication also would not go through the drip, so they ended up having to remove the IV from my arm, and start over on the other arm.
I guess students need to practice though, so I just sucked it up.

Happy Father's Day to all the Daddies here. Father's Day in Australia is in September.

xoxo

Shoshana


----------



## Ruffie (Jun 20, 2009)

I am so glad you are about to move to your new place and have Cindy with you almost from the get go there. Sorry to hear of the Student nurse incident. Hope things only look up for you as you begin anew!*hugs*
Ruth


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 20, 2009)

All I have to say is Bless You for letting a student "practice" on you but perhaps next time you should tell her that it's someone else's "turn" to allow her to practice......

I know how badly that can hurt- you should have that part made easy for you


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Shoshie!

I'm so excited for you that you'll soon be in your new home and that Cindy Hope will be your doggie sooner than later.

I'm sorry about the pain and mess of having a student nurse poke around on your arm. You are one sweet and brave lady to allow a student to practice on you. (((((((Shoshie)))))))

~Ella


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 20, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I know how badly that can hurt- *They* should have that part made easy for you




Correction- THEY


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 20, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Well I spent the day packing all of my things ready for the move to my new apartment on Monday. I am exhausted.
> My Sister and my Mother and my sister's twins came, and took several carloads full of stuff to the new place.
> The removalists will take all the furniture on Monday. This is my last weekend in this house.
> My new apartment is so pretty and clean and in perfect condition, and I shall be paying next to nothing in rent. I am a block from the center of town also.
> ...



*((((Susannah)))): Hope you are feeling better- sorry about that ordeal at the Hospital. Ouch. Shame that they didn't call a more experienced person in to do the IV line. Congrats on the move - post pics when you can ok *


----------



## William (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Susannah

Sorry about the hard time in the hospital.

Glad that you are moving into you new diggs and that you are getting your dog early, How young is Cindy?

William





Susannah said:


> Well I spent the day packing all of my things ready for the move to my new apartment on Monday. I am exhausted.
> My Sister and my Mother and my sister's twins came, and took several carloads full of stuff to the new place.
> The removalists will take all the furniture on Monday. This is my last weekend in this house.
> My new apartment is so pretty and clean and in perfect condition, and I shall be paying next to nothing in rent. I am a block from the center of town also.
> ...


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 22, 2009)

Good luck in the new place, Shosh!


----------



## moore2me (Jun 22, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I had my second infusion of Tysabri in the hospital. They gave me some drugs beforehand, and I slept through the first hour of the infusion. That made it all a little more pleasant.
> Although I had to allow the student nurse to insert the canular into my vein ( the IV line) as she needed practice, and let me tell you it was a disaster, and I bled everywhere and it hurt like crazy. The medication also would not go through the drip, so they ended up having to remove the IV from my arm, and start over on the other arm.
> I guess students need to practice though, so I just sucked it up.
> 
> ...




Hi Shoshana,

I hope your next infusion of TySabri goes better than the first one did. Like the OPs noted, you are benevolent to allow nursing students to practice needle sticks on your body. As I understand it, nowadays, students learn to stick patients using models (either cadavers or life-like dolls), oranges, or each other before moving on to patients. But youre right, they have to learn sometime.

However, perhaps It is not wise to let them learn on someone like me or you who are frequent flyers in the blood draw or IV clinics, MRIs needing injected dyes, and other tests needing venous access. What happens if we have too many needle sticks (especially bad ones causing lots of trauma and scarring in the veins), our veins become harder and harder to get blood from. This can cause a vicious circle, harder and harder blood drawing or IV insertion, more need for the perfect blood drawing technique. 

We can end up with veins like a heroin addict that are really hard to inject. Scarred veins plus a fat skin layer over the veins makes for a really poor blood stick subject. I have already needed a cut-down in the inside crook of my arm in the emergency room one night. This happens when they cannot find a vein fast enough. They use a knife and cut the skin open and fish out a vein, tease it up so they can see it, and inject in it. Very little pain control is available  a topical maybe. My veins are so bad they have inserted drips in my feet and in the back of my hand . So the moral of the story is, let the nurses try  maybe once. Then call for the big guns. You do not need for them to add to your total body burden of vein trauma. Let them practice on someone who does not face as much future sticks as we know we will. Save your veins. You will be glad you did.


----------



## imfree (Jun 23, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Hi Shoshana,
> ......snipped...... So the moral of the story is, let the nurses try  maybe once. Then call for the big guns. You do not need for them to add to your total body burden of vein trauma. Let them practice on someone who does not face as much future sticks as we know we will. Save your veins. You will be glad you did.



AMEN!!! My first sentence in Hell's Hospital and the vein
trauma they inflicted on me have taught me the hard
lesson to always warn nurses and techs that I'm a hard
"stick"!!!


----------



## Shosh (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks dear friends for popping by to say hello here and give your thoughts.:kiss2:


----------



## Shosh (Jun 25, 2009)

Well I have moved into my new apartment. It is so pretty I love it! I am very happy.
I have wonderful neighbors also, and I am already being spoilt!
Here is a pic of my new bedroom, it is a little bare, but I plan on putting some paintings up etc.

My sister gave me the bunny that you see on the bed, when I was in the hospital.

View attachment Resized bed.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 25, 2009)

Very lovely so far, Shosh! I can't wait to see it again when you are done. Will you let your dog sleep in bed with you?


----------



## Shosh (Jun 26, 2009)

My dog will not be allowed to sleep on my bed. I bought a special blue gingham dog bed for her, and she can always sleep on the couch.

View attachment Resized doggy bed.jpg


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey Susannah,

I'm glad you are settling in already! Have you finished putting everything up already? I really like your room. Your doggie looks like it will sleep so comfy in its new bed.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 29, 2009)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Hey Susannah,
> 
> I'm glad you are settling in already! Have you finished putting everything up already? I really like your room. Your doggie looks like it will sleep so comfy in its new bed.



Hi Eli,

I have finished unpacking. I have a lot of ideas for interior decorations.
Cindy will hopefully love her bed.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 29, 2009)

Well they say that good things come in threes.
First I got my apartment. Today I have also been given another incredible gift.
My dog is coming to live with me this week after several months of slowly introducing her into my life.
My mother asked the breeder how much we needed to pay for her.

These dogs generally can sell for more than a thousand dollars.
Cindy comes from a purebreed Lab line, and she is a show dog.

The most amazing gift was given to me today. Pam is giving me Cindy. Pam believes that Cindy was meant to be with me as a companion, and a healer, and she asked that no money change hands.
It made me cry. I felt very emotional that somebody could give me such a beautiful gift.
My faith in mankind has been renewed.

Pamela thank you from the bottom of my heart.

Here is a pic of Pam and Cindy at my mother's house.

View attachment Shosh and Hope 10.jpg


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 29, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Well they say that good things come in threes.
> First I got my apartment. Today I have also been given another incredible gift.
> My dog is coming to live with me this week after several months of slowly introducing her into my life.
> My mother asked the breeder how much we needed to pay for her.
> ...



I'm so happy for you, Susannah. Your room looks lovely, and receiving Cindy at no charge is a wonderful gift. Pam must indeed be an incredible human being. And I understand what you mean about faith in mankind.

((hugs))
Betty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 29, 2009)

What a wonderful blessing, Shosh!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 29, 2009)

Aww, that is so nice. I'll bet Cindy is the best gift you've ever gotten.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 30, 2009)

Both the apartment and the dog are wonderful! I'm so glad you're getting her so soon.  I'm also happy you have such nice neighbors


----------



## Shosh (Jul 4, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> I'm so happy for you, Susannah. Your room looks lovely, and receiving Cindy at no charge is a wonderful gift. Pam must indeed be an incredible human being. And I understand what you mean about faith in mankind.
> 
> ((hugs))
> Betty



It was an incredible gift. The best gift I have ever been given. Thanks Betty.



Punkin1024 said:


> Aww, that is so nice. I'll bet Cindy is the best gift you've ever gotten.



See above! How are your cats?



HottiMegan said:


> Both the apartment and the dog are wonderful! I'm so glad you're getting her so soon.  I'm also happy you have such nice neighbors



Thanks Megan. How are your little guys? Max is a big grown up Kindergarten graduate now.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 4, 2009)

Cindy's first day with Susannah.

View attachment Susannah and Cindy.jpg


View attachment Susannah and Cindy outside.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Jul 4, 2009)

Here are pics of my new apartment. I had a person come over and start work on redeveloping the garden yesterday.
I am going to give it a complete makeover.
I am going to grow pink climbing roses on the archway.

View attachment resized garden.jpg


View attachment resized garden 2.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 4, 2009)

It's pretty, Shosh. Congrats on Cindy!


----------



## William (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Susannah

That is nice and the shaded over hang in the front will make it cooler in the Summer. Spring is on its way for you, so let us see your garden.

William




Susannah said:


> Here are pics of my new apartment. I had a person come over and start work on redeveloping the garden yesterday.
> I am going to give it a complete makeover.
> I am going to grow pink climbing roses on the archway.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Susannah

I have never spoken to you before but I saw the thread and just wanted to say hello. Should have done sooner seeing as how I am an Aussie too! 

I am not very good at putting my words down so they convey what I feel, but just wanted to send you my happy thoughts

Just think of how beautiful your garden will be in the spring, and your beautiful dog is just adorable.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 4, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> It's pretty, Shosh. Congrats on Cindy!



Thanks R.



William said:


> Hi Susannah
> 
> That is nice and the shaded over hang in the front will make it cooler in the Summer. Spring is on its way for you, so let us see your garden.
> 
> William



Yes spring starts on the 1st of September here. I hope to have the prettiest garden in my whole apartment block.


kmdkml said:


> Hi Susannah
> 
> I have never spoken to you before but I saw the thread and just wanted to say hello. Should have done sooner seeing as how I am an Aussie too!
> 
> ...



Hi. Thanks for stopping by. Where abouts in NSW are you? My brother and his wife live in Junee near Wagga Wagga.
I am guessing that you live in the metro Sydney area somewhere.
Thanks for stopping by. Thanks also for your happy thoughts.
Cindy is so beautiful and special.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 5, 2009)

I live at Berowra, surrounded by bush and birds! I have an Aunt who lives in Junee! Cindy is just so huggable looking I miss my dog


Hi. Thanks for stopping by. Where abouts in NSW are you? My brother and his wife live in Junee near Wagga Wagga.
I am guessing that you live in the metro Sydney area somewhere.
Thanks for stopping by. Thanks also for your happy thoughts.
Cindy is so beautiful and special.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shosh (Jul 6, 2009)

kmdkml said:


> I live at Berowra, surrounded by bush and birds! I have an Aunt who lives in Junee! Cindy is just so huggable looking I miss my dog



That is amazing that you have an Aunt living in Junee. PM me her name, my brother probably knows her. My brother is very well known in the town.
He got married in February at the Junee chocolate and licorice factory.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 6, 2009)

It is winter here, and here is my doggie Cindy asleep in front of the heater.

View attachment Winter Cindy.jpg


----------



## Friday (Jul 6, 2009)

No more kamikaze scooter driving Miss Shoshie, you hear me? Glad you're OK.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm so excited by the idea of you growing a pretty little flower bed out front. You definitely have to share pictures when it happens 
Beautiful flowers make me so happy.....


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Susannah

I sent you that PM a while back now, did you get it?


----------



## Shosh (Jul 13, 2009)

Friday said:


> No more kamikaze scooter driving Miss Shoshie, you hear me? Glad you're OK.


Okey dokes.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm so excited by the idea of you growing a pretty little flower bed out front. You definitely have to share pictures when it happens
> Beautiful flowers make me so happy.....


I think my family are going to hold a working bee, to help with the garden makeover.
I shall definately post pics.



kmdkml said:


> Hi Susannah
> 
> I sent you that PM a while back now, did you get it?



I am so sorry! I always forget to answer pm's.
I got your message, and I will ask my brother if he knows your relative.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 13, 2009)

I am due to go to the hospital to have my third IV infusion of Tysabri this Thursday. It is too early to tell if this new drug regime is helping, but I am certainly happy that I no longer have to inject medication as I had to before.

I am currently going through the legal process of applying for my retirement funds early. It is quite a long drawn out process.
I plan to invest much of it, and the rest I will spend setting my environment up to assist me to live independently.
I do also plan to blow some of the money .
I am definately thinking a trip to the US is in order.
I would love to meet as many of my mates here at Dims as I can.
If you want to sponser me to mooch on your couch for a few days just contact

1800- Shoshie's Moochapalooza Tour 2010-

xoxo


----------



## moore2me (Jul 14, 2009)

Susannah,

I would welcome you coming to the US for a visit, anytime you feel like it. However, I recommend the following caveats tho, *avoid the peak of winter*:

Avoid the end of November (too many travelers during Thanksgiving) /LIST], 
December, January, February (weather too dicey, ice, freezing rain, snow always possible in many states)
. Walking around with MS on slippery or icy surfaces is treacherous.

*Avoid the hottest part of summer.* You know what the heat does to our symptoms if we try to sightsee or get outside on a walkabout. The months that are normally the hottest are:
July and August
. I still recommend that you bring along a traveling companion. I know this would add considerable amount of expense to your trip, but it would be well worth the extra money. I have traveled one end of this country to the other, (several times) both as an able bodied single girl and as a handicapped woman. Trust me, you will probably welcome the help.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

You new doggie looks very much at home already in her little bed. She looks like an angel asleep by the fire. I know she will be a blessing in your life.

I really like the entrance to your new house/apartment. The idea of a trellis of pink climbing roses is great. I don't know about what kind are available in Aussie land, but in Arkie land, I would use a rose like this . . . 

'Pink Climbing Rose - *Zephirine Drouhin'* 1868.
Long-Blooming, Thornless, and Very Profuse, Even in Shade!

This classic old-fashioned climber offers big semi-double blooms of bright pink, peaking in spring and fall. A romantic, fantastically fragrant, old-fashioned Rose, and still one of the most popular Climbing Roses today, especially in Europe. No Modern Rose has been able to exceed it for sheer performance and season-long bloom. 

Peaking in spring and fall, the loose, semi-double blossoms of vivid cerise-carmine provide outstanding mass effect. Grows vigorously to 15 to 20 feet and, remarkable for any Rose, performs well in shade; excellent for north-facing walls and areas with little sunlight.

From http://www.waysidegardens.com/gardening/PD/39970/ 

View attachment rose.jpg


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 14, 2009)

Susannah, I hope you enjoy your visit to the United States. Bring a friend and be prepared to have fun. Where in the U.S. do you think you will visit?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 14, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I am due to go to the hospital to have my third IV infusion of Tysabri this Thursday. It is too early to tell if this new drug regime is helping, but I am certainly happy that I no longer have to inject medication as I had to before.
> 
> I am currently going through the legal process of applying for my retirement funds early. It is quite a long drawn out process.
> I plan to invest much of it, and the rest I will spend setting my environment up to assist me to live independently.
> ...



You better be coming my way or else! lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 14, 2009)

Something new to look forward to....Susannah hitting US soil! w00t!

Hope to catch up with you when you make it here


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 14, 2009)

That would be so great if you could come to the States. WI has lovely fall colors......


----------



## Shosh (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks everybody. I hope to make visits to as many people as I can.
xoxo


----------



## Shosh (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is Castlemaine, my little country town.

View attachment Resized 3.jpg


Mostyn Street

View attachment Resized 2.jpg

The post office


----------



## Shosh (Jul 21, 2009)

View attachment Resized 4.jpg


The local movie theater

View attachment Resized.jpg


Mostyn Street


----------



## Shosh (Jul 21, 2009)

View attachment Resized 5.jpg


Little country stores


----------



## Shosh (Jul 21, 2009)

View attachment Resized 6.jpg


Town Hall

View attachment Resized 7.jpg


The local Subway store. A lot of the locals hate it coz they are hippies that rail against multi-national companies.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm such a fat girl. The thing I noticed most was the places to sit down, lol. Your town looks very cute and comfortable.


----------



## Friday (Jul 23, 2009)

I wouldn't even make someone I _didn't_ like sleep on my old couch, but I have a perfectly comfortable guest room with your reservations made.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 23, 2009)

What a lovely little town! I love townships like this, so quaint and homey looking. Thanks for posting pictures!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 1, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I'm such a fat girl. The thing I noticed most was the places to sit down, lol. Your town looks very cute and comfortable.



Well there are a lot of park benches around town. They are nice to sit down on and peacefully watch the clouds roll by in the sky.



Friday said:


> I wouldn't even make someone I _didn't_ like sleep on my old couch, but I have a perfectly comfortable guest room with your reservations made.



Well that would be wonderful. I have been to Washington State once before and love it. It is very pretty.



Punkin1024 said:


> What a lovely little town! I love townships like this, so quaint and homey looking. Thanks for posting pictures!



I am very blessed to live in such a pretty place, all period style homes and rolling hills.
Texas kind of fascinates me Ella though. I would like to see it sometime.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 1, 2009)

I spoke to my brother Simon last night. He is in Taiwan at the moment, doing a music producing engagement.
Their baby is due in four weeks time. I am really happy and excited about that.
We are not sure whether the baby is a boy or a girl. I cannot believe Marcus is going to be a big brother already. It was like he was born yesterday. He will be two in December.

My brother Matthew and his wife have been offered the opportunity to buy and run the Junee Licorice and Chocolate factory. It is an olde worlde type homestead that was once a factory, that runs tours and they sell all manner of yummy chocolates, cakes and sweets.
They were married there in February.

I have met two very nice guys in the past week. I do not know which one to choose to go out with on a date though.
Paper, rock, scissors perhaps?
Life is good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2009)

Why choose? Do what I do and go out with both....and THEN decide who you like better


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats and good news Shosh (hope you had fun on your dates)...
Say isn't one of your Brothers here in NYC (Brooklyn)? 

Thanks for sharing the nice pictures - you town reminds me of New England...AND How is the cool wonderful weather?


----------



## Shosh (Aug 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Why choose? Do what I do and go out with both....and THEN decide who you like better


Now that is a good idea! xoxo


tonynyc said:


> Congrats and good news Shosh (hope you had fun on your dates)...
> Say isn't one of your Brothers here in NYC (Brooklyn)?
> 
> Thanks for sharing the nice pictures - you town reminds me of New England...AND How is the cool wonderful weather?



My brother and his partner lived in New York for ten years. They came home to have their first child Marcus born here in Australia.
Their second baby is due in four weeks time.
They will most likely live overseas again when the children are older, but I think they will live in Europe and not the US. They have been talking about a move to Spain, which would be wonderful.

My town is so pretty. The weather is cold right now as it is winter. It will soon be spring though.
I am going to take some pics of the Botanical Gardens here and post them
xoxo


----------



## Shosh (Aug 4, 2009)

View attachment Cute.jpg


I am feeling happy today. Things are really good for me. I am very blessed.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 4, 2009)

Cookie I will send you some postcards right away. It would be my pleasure.
Would anybody else like a postcard from Australia?


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 4, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 68136
> 
> 
> I am feeling happy today. Things are really good for me. I am very blessed.



I love days when I feel like that. That's a beautiful pic.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 4, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 68136
> 
> 
> I am feeling happy today. Things are really good for me. I am very blessed.



My daughter saw your pic and wanted to know who you are- she said you are pretty


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Shoshie!

I am so glad to see that you are happy. Awesome news about your brother's offer on the factory, anything having to do with sweets is a good thing I'm thinkin'! How's Cindy?

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## Friday (Aug 5, 2009)

Geffie had it right Shosh. Don't pick until you've checked them both out.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My daughter saw your pic and wanted to know who you are- she said you are pretty


That is so sweet.


Punkin1024 said:


> Hi Shoshie!
> 
> I am so glad to see that you are happy. Awesome news about your brother's offer on the factory, anything having to do with sweets is a good thing I'm thinkin'! How's Cindy?
> Cindy is just wonderful Punkin Thank you.
> ...





Friday said:


> Geffie had it right Shosh. Don't pick until you've checked them both out.



Thanks Friday. How was your birthday?.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2009)

Well we are all on baby watch. My brother called me this morning to tell me that their second child is due at any time. I had thought there was a few more weeks to go, but apparently the baby could come at any time.
Our little Marcus is going to be a big brother. He is nearly two, and he loves jumping off couches and other Evil Knievel type stuff.

I shall post pics of my new neice or nephew just as soon as I can.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 15, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Well we are all on baby watch. My brother called me this morning to tell me that their second child is due at any time. I had thought there was a few more weeks to go, but apparently the baby could come at any time.
> Our little Marcus is going to be a big brother. He is nearly two, and he loves jumping off couches and other Evil Knievel type stuff.
> 
> I shall post pics of my new neice or nephew just as soon as I can.



congrats


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> congrats



Thank you so much Kevin.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 25, 2009)

No news on my brother's baby as yet. I think the stork has gotten lost and needs a GPS.
I am away on vacation up the coast at the moment and having a wonderful time.
We have been walking along the beach, it is just a pity it is still too cold to swim.
The beginning of September will mark the start of spring here.I am talking to my family about my USA travel plans, and they are being a little uptight about it, but I will win them over. They worry too much.
I really want to see as many of my friends that I have made here as I can. It is important to me.
I hope you are all happy.
xoxo
Susannah


----------



## Shosh (Aug 25, 2009)

I just got a call from my brother. They are in the hospital. Lucy is in labor. The baby is on the way.
Woot! Happy Auntie.


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 25, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I just got a call from my brother. They are in the hospital. Lucy is in labor. The baby is on the way.
> Woot! Happy Auntie.



Yay!! How exciting. Babies are fantastic! Let us know when he/ she arrives.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 26, 2009)

My neice has just been born. Her name is Gigi ( Georgia).
Life is perfect.
Marcus is a big brother now.


----------



## Ruffie (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats to you Auntie and to the happy family. Looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## moore2me (Aug 26, 2009)

Susannah said:


> My neice has just been born. Her name is Gigi ( Georgia).
> Life is perfect.
> Marcus is a big brother now.



Susannah,

Congrats on the birth of *Gigi!*


I am sure Marcus, his parents, yourself, and the rest of the family will love having a sweet little girl around the house. I love the name Gigi too. 

One thing tho to help you be a better Ant . . . . .neice is "niece". 

View attachment gigi.jpg.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 26, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your family, Shosh


----------



## moore2me (Aug 30, 2009)

Susannah,

I see from your post in Edgar's house you are back from vacation. I hope you had a good time. Did you get to spend it with anyone special?????

And how is baby Gina? Do we have pixs yet? I would especially like a pix of her and little Marcus together.

Did your doggie miss you while you were gone? Who took care of her?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 30, 2009)

Congrats to you Susannah on the birth of your new little niece, Gigi!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 30, 2009)

I have been wondering what the baby would be. Thanks for posting the update  Congrats on your baby niece


----------



## Shosh (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you darling friends.

Here is a pic of Gigi.

Sorry it is a small pic. I will post some more soon.

View attachment Gigi.jpg


----------



## imfree (Aug 30, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Thank you darling friends.
> 
> Here is a pic of Gigi.
> 
> ...



Congratulations, Shoshie.:bow: I'll Rep
you when I can.


----------



## Tracii (Aug 30, 2009)

Congrats to you and the proud family.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 1, 2009)

imfree said:


> Congratulations, Shoshie.:bow: I'll Rep
> you when I can.


Thanks Edgar.



Tracii said:


> Congrats to you and the proud family.



Thanks Tracii.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 1, 2009)

Moore I will try to get some pics of Marcus and Gigi together, but for now here is a pic of Marcus helping mummy in the kitchen.

View attachment Marcus.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Sep 4, 2009)

View attachment Lucy and Gigi.jpg


Here is Gigi and mummy.

Marcus is feeling a little put out by having to share the limelight with his baby sister.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 4, 2009)

Susannah,

Boy, Marcus is really growing up. He is getting so big. It won't be long before he no longer needs a step ladder to reach the kitchen counter. And I remember how he feels on the sister thing - - I could hardly stand my two baby brothers the first few years of their life (little pests they were).

And GiGi looks so sweet sleeping on her mom's chest. I can't wait to see a closer picture of her.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 4, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Susannah,
> 
> Boy, Marcus is really growing up. He is getting so big. It won't be long before he no longer needs a step ladder to reach the kitchen counter. And I remember how he feels on the sister thing - - I could hardly stand my two baby brothers the first few years of their life (little pests they were).
> 
> And GiGi looks so sweet sleeping on her mom's chest. I can't wait to see a closer picture of her.



Thanks Moore.

I have not forgotten your postcards. I have just had my hands full with everything.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 5, 2009)

I cried today. You guessed it, over a guy. He just upsets me so much sometimes. I am thinking that I need to walk away from it, because it is causing me anguish and stress.

I have decided that my trip overseas will be to Europe, next European spring. If I can only make one last trip, then it has to be to Europe, especially to Hungary where my family are from.
I am going with my mother, and we are also going to go to Scandinavia, and England.
I do want to meet some Dims people, so we may make a flying visit before we return to Australia.
The trip is to celebrate my 40th birthday which will be next May, but we are thinking to go in March.

I am not sure how I am going to physically cope with the trip. We will have to do it in stages with the flying, as Australia is so far away, and the flight is a very long one.

It is funny, I did not have contact with my mother for the longest time, but we have become quite good friends over the last few months.

This Sunday is Father's Day in Australia, and I will not see my father. I feel sad because he has not yet even met Marcus or Gigi.

Anyway. Life is like that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 5, 2009)

Sorry about the man problems but glad to hear of you having good times with your Mother. We all need that love from our Mothers sometimes, no matter what happened before, eh? 

That sounds like a wonderful trip you have planned!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 6, 2009)

I echo what GEF said about the man problems. I hope things work out better for you sweetie.

You know, there are lots of Dims people in Europe and England. I'm sure many would love to meet you.

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## Shosh (Oct 1, 2009)

The Castlemaine Botanical Gardens is a place I like to go to replenish my spirit, and to just drink in the beauty of it all.

View attachment resized.jpg


Sunshine through the treetops

View attachment Rotunda.jpg


Springtime at the Rotunda

View attachment Three trees.jpg


Three sisters

View attachment Pathway.jpg


Quiet contemplation

View attachment Lake.jpg


Dancing on water


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2009)

Susannah said:


> The Castlemaine Botanical Gardens is a place I like to go to replenish my spirit, and to just drink in the beauty of it all.
> 
> ....snipped......



Oh, Shoshie, those are beautiful.
God's beautiful creations!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 1, 2009)

imfree said:


> Oh, Shoshie, those are beautiful.
> God's beautiful creations!



It is certainly a very beautiful place. I go there often to contemplate life, the universe, and everything.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 2, 2009)

It looks like a wonderful place to contemplate  Very peaceful looking.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 4, 2009)

View attachment resized.jpg


Thanks Megan. It really is a beautiful place.

Taken today.

I cannot believe it is October already! Where has the year gone? I will turn 40 next May.

Moore I still need to get around to sending you those postcards. I have not forgotten.

xoxo

Shosh


----------



## moore2me (Oct 4, 2009)

Sosh,

No problemo on the post cards - make them a Christmas present. I really like your look wearing the darker pink lipstick. I told you that a darker color of lipstick would look better with your hair color and skin color.

I also found the pictures of the trees and the beautiful scenic shots of the gardens you posted very inspiring. I thought Australia was all dry and parched. It would be horrible to lose such treasures in the fires you guys were fighting months ago. This area wasn't in danger was it?


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 4, 2009)

I love the gardens Susannah, they remind me of Sydney's Blue Mountains where I used to live.....must go up to feed the ducks.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 4, 2009)

Lovely shot of you, Shosh, and I love the Botanical Gardens ones too.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 4, 2009)

Great pic, Shoshie! Yup, time flies. Of course, where you are it's getting warmer now, or is it?


----------



## Shosh (Oct 6, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> Great pic, Shoshie! Yup, time flies. Of course, where you are it's getting warmer now, or is it?



Thank you so much Conrad. Yes it is now Spring, and my garden is blooming with pretty flowers.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 10, 2009)

View attachment resized.jpg


Here I am with my niece Gigi. She is seven weeks old.:wubu:


----------



## moore2me (Oct 12, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Here I am with my niece Gigi. She is seven weeks old.:wubu:



Soshe, Such a sweet baby. I can't wait to see her with her eyes open. I can tell by the look on your face that Gigi already has everyone around her spellbound.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 12, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Soshe, Such a sweet baby. I can't wait to see her with her eyes open. I can tell by the look on your face that Gigi already has everyone around her spellbound.



Thanks Moore. She is very sweet.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 12, 2009)

View attachment resized gigi.jpg


Here is Gigi with her mummy Lucy.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 12, 2009)

View attachment Resized garden.jpg


It was a glorious spring day when I visited last Saturday. Here is my brother Simon watering the garden with his son Marcus.

Marcus will be two years old in December.:wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 12, 2009)

aww such sweet photos!


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 13, 2009)

Such cute kiddlies!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 13, 2009)

Susannah

Thank you for being a wonderful friend to me. I love you. That's all I wanted to say. XOXOX:wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 13, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> aww such sweet photos!



Your two are gorgeous also.



Ruffie said:


> Such cute kiddlies!


Thanks Ruth. How are the triplets?


mimosa said:


> Susannah
> 
> Thank you for being a wonderful friend to me. I love you. That's all I wanted to say. XOXOX:wubu:



I love you too. I will not stop praying for Seth. Everything will be ok. 
xoxo


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 13, 2009)

They are good. Gonna be two on Nov 5th! Might run out for a visit this weekend on our way to an out of town wedding to visit.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 13, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> They are good. Gonna be two on Nov 5th! Might run out for a visit this weekend on our way to an out of town wedding to visit.



You can post some new pics of them right here in this thread if you like. I love baby pics.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 18, 2009)

Last Thursday I had my sixth IV infusion of the MS drug Tysabri in the hospital.
I cried throughout the entire infusion. I guess I felt overwhelmed by the fact that I have a chronic disease that will be with me for life. I will have to stay on the infusions indefinately.
I feel fragile, and am having difficulty with managing some of the day to day things I need to remember and manage such as appointments.

Getting out of bed in the morning is hard as I feel very fragile.
Remembering things is getting harder. The short term stuff.

My mother has been appointed my carer and will be paid an allowance by the government to assist me to manage my affairs.
Instead of being depressed by that, maybe I can pretend that I am a celebrity, and she is my personal assistant.

I had some good news recently in that after a year long legal case, my income protection insurance settlement has been approved.

When I was still working I paid income protection insurance premiums.
I had to finish work due to disability, so the insurance company will now have to pay me a fortnightly ( Every two weeks) payment until I am 60.
I will also recieve government disability benefits, they may be slightly reduced by this settlement, but I will be financially ok, which is a relief.

My lawyer did a good job. Now I have to pay his bill.

All else is well. My family are well, and we are all enjoying Gigi, the newest member of our clan very much.
My apartment is going to be completely made over, and the plans have been drawn up for it.

A girl has to live in a pretty place, surrounded by pretty things.

xoxo

Shoshie


----------



## Shosh (Oct 18, 2009)

View attachment Resized Sunday.jpg


Taken today. I was feeling very happy.

Where is my belly you ask? I have posted it in the belly hang thread, and the nekkid thread for good measure.
It was actually very liberating to do so.
Don't tell Moore I posted a nekkid belly pic.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 18, 2009)

Lovely photos all round.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 18, 2009)

Soshe, Congrats on winning your court case. It helps a girl feel better when she has more financial security. On redoing your apartment, you don't own the place, right? If you don't, try to minimize alterations that cannot be taken with you if you should move. You wouldn't want to buy something and have to give it to the government when you move would you?

How about treating yourself to a day at a local spa for massage and a some girlie stuff? (pedicure, manicure, hairdoo, etc.) If you feeling generous, you could invite your mom or a friend to go with you.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Soshe, Congrats on winning your court case. It helps a girl feel better when she has more financial security. On redoing your apartment, you don't own the place, right? If you don't, try to minimize alterations that cannot be taken with you if you should move. You wouldn't want to buy something and have to give it to the government when you move would you?
> 
> How about treating yourself to a day at a local spa for massage and a some girlie stuff? (pedicure, manicure, hairdoo, etc.) If you feeling generous, you could invite your mom or a friend to go with you.



I am going to live in this apartment long term. I can stay here as long as I want. I am happy to pay the money towards the makeover as I will be here long term.

I am buying new white shutters for the windows, it will be fully painted throughout, new furniture, a new television, paintings for the walls, kitchen makeover etc etc.
I will take pics.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 19, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 71700
> 
> 
> Taken today. I was feeling very happy.
> ...



Perfect photo of you Susannah!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Perfect photo of you Susannah!



Thank you so much. That is very kind of you to say.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2009)

Moore I forgot to tell you that I have been collecting Australian stamps for you, and I also saw some very cute bird postcards as well.
I guess you would like postcards of Castlemaine also. Getting there with it.


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 19, 2009)

Glad to hear you won your court case and will have some security now. The apartment makeover sounds great and you will enjoy getting your space in order. I didn't get to go visit the trips this weekend as John took Sarah away for her birthday for a weekend in the big city without the kids. So sadly np pics to share. But I did like your picture!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 19, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 71700
> 
> 
> Taken today. I was feeling very happy.
> ...



My God, Susannah... can you get more beautiful? Such a pretty pic of such a pretty girl.
Remember the time you called yourself "Mrs. Robinson" to me... you're no Mrs. Robinson, you're a total babe


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> Glad to hear you won your court case and will have some security now. The apartment makeover sounds great and you will enjoy getting your space in order. I didn't get to go visit the trips this weekend as John took Sarah away for her birthday for a weekend in the big city without the kids. So sadly np pics to share. But I did like your picture!


Thanks Ruff. You are so sweet.


Scorsese86 said:


> My God, Susannah... can you get more beautiful? Such a pretty pic of such a pretty girl.
> Remember the time you called yourself "Mrs. Robinson" to me... you're no Mrs. Robinson, you're a total babe



Haha!

Thank you so much. Such lovely words.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 20, 2009)

Just checking in to say hello!  Fabulous pictures as always Shosh, and beautiful pics of your little niece Gigi!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 20, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Just checking in to say hello!  Fabulous pictures as always Shosh, and beautiful pics of your little niece Gigi!



Thanks Stan. It is always nice to hear from you. How was MtMaiden and Junior's birthdays?


----------



## Shosh (Oct 20, 2009)

View attachment Gigi resized.jpg


Here is a pic of Gigi for Moore. She wanted to see the baby with her eyes open.
Isn't she a darling little dolly?:wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 20, 2009)

Moore I forgot to tell you that I am being vaccinated against the Swine Flu this thursday. I will let you know how I go.
Do you think you should also be vaccinated?


----------



## xoxoshelby (Oct 20, 2009)

Your doctor probably know this, but in case you aren't going to them...I read on the MS website that we should not get any flu shot that is a live virus. It makes symptoms worse. I think that it said those are the nasal flu vacines. I got my shot yesterday and felt awful after, but fine today!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 22, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Thanks Stan. It is always nice to hear from you. How was MtMaiden and Junior's birthdays?



It's always nice keeping up on how you are doing Shosh! 

Junior and Mtnmaiden both seemed to enjoy their birthdays. We purchased Jr. a year-round pass to Disneyland as her birthday present and got ourselves passes also. For Kristen's b-day present, I got her a back rest and a decorative chrome emblem for her Vespa which I will install as soon as the parts arrive. Also, upon purchasing the Disney passes, we spent the day in California Adventure. We finally talked Junior into going on a ride called Soarin' Over California, it looks like this... Junior enjoyed the ride and wasn't scared (Jr. freaked out the last time Mtnmaiden tried to get her on the ride, on the last trip they went on. They had to leave the ride just before it was about to rise up...) We also went on the new Toy Story ride, Junior really had a good time on this ride! On the ride you shoot electronic balls and rings at targets. I got a higher score, but Jr. had a 50% accuracy ratio, she hit the targets every one out of two times! We are talking hundreds of little targets! (I'm the proud daddy I suppose  ) Kristen enjoyed the rides and Cal. Adventure visit also, it was a fun and relaxing day overall.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 25, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Moore I forgot to tell you that I am being vaccinated against the Swine Flu this thursday. I will let you know how I go.
> Do you think you should also be vaccinated?





xoxoshelby said:


> Your doctor probably know this, but in case you aren't going to them...I read on the MS website that we should not get any flu shot that is a live virus. It makes symptoms worse. I think that it said those are the nasal flu vacines. I got my shot yesterday and felt awful after, but fine today!



*Yes, yes a thousand times yes to getting a flu vaccine. Yes to the seasonal flu. Yes to the swine flu. Not getting a shot is incrediblly more risky for the patient and for the people the patient comes in contact with than becoming immunized.*

And Shosh, you should insist that your nieces & nephews (check on GiGi?) get vaccinated. *It is more important that they get shots than you get one. * This stuff is killing children over here.

Yes, I have my seasonal flu shot. But no, I have not had a swine flu shot yet. They have not been offered in our town yet to adults. They are starting with children, teachers, and health care workers. They are also running very slow on making the vaccine.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Baby GiGi looks surprized and very interested in her new world. Tell mom - Good Job!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 25, 2009)

xoxoshelby said:


> Your doctor probably know this, but in case you aren't going to them...I read on the MS website that we should not get any flu shot that is a live virus. It makes symptoms worse. I think that it said those are the nasal flu vacines. I got my shot yesterday and felt awful after, but fine today!


My neuro has not told me that. I have had seasonal flu shots in the past and have had no flare up of MS symptoms.
I guess everyone is different.


moore2me said:


> *Yes, yes a thousand times yes to getting a flu vaccine. Yes to the seasonal flu. Yes to the swine flu. Not getting a shot is incrediblly more risky for the patient and for the people the patient comes in contact with than becoming immunized.*
> 
> And Shosh, you should insist that your nieces & nephews (check on GiGi?) get vaccinated. *It is more important that they get shots than you get one. * This stuff is killing children over here.
> 
> ...



I had my swine flu shot this week. The only side effect I got from it was a headache that left pretty quickly.
I think not getting these shots is too risky for those of us with MS.
Getting swine flu would be catastrophic for us. It is not worth taking the risk.
I am not sure about what Lucy is doing regarding shots for the children.
I think the literature I read about the shot whilst at the doctor's office said it was not approved for children under ten years of age.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 25, 2009)

Some photos of my garden.

View attachment Rose bush.jpg


My pink rose bush

View attachment Flwers.jpg


Pretty flowers

View attachment Swirl.jpg


Swirl mosaic


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 25, 2009)

Very lovely garden, Susannah


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 25, 2009)

Lovely plants! I would love a gardent but i live on the second floor and have a brown thumb


----------



## Shosh (Oct 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very lovely garden, Susannah


Thank you Fairy. How is the new love of your life Rylee?:wubu:


HottiMegan said:


> Lovely plants! I would love a gardent but i live on the second floor and have a brown thumb



Megan have you thought of indoor plants? They can add some color to your home, and are easy to care for.

How are your two babies?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Susannah,
I haven't been in here in a while. Gigi is so beautiful, I know you are a proud Auntie. Love the flower garden, especially the roses - I love roses. 

Hugs!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 27, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hi Susannah,
> I haven't been in here in a while. Gigi is so beautiful, I know you are a proud Auntie. Love the flower garden, especially the roses - I love roses.
> 
> Hugs!



Thank you Ella.

How was your birthday?


----------



## Shosh (Oct 27, 2009)

More images from my garden.

View attachment lil lavender.jpg


I think this Lavender is the Italian variety.

View attachment Succulent.jpg


Succulent


----------



## Shosh (Oct 27, 2009)

Pretty, pretty.

View attachment Pretty pretty.jpg


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 28, 2009)

Susannah said:


> More images from my garden.
> 
> View attachment 72191
> 
> ...





Susannah said:


> Pretty, pretty.
> 
> View attachment 72193



I agree.. they are very pretty, pretty.  Beautiful


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 29, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Thank you Fairy. How is the new love of your life Rylee?:wubu:



Rylee is a tiny little sweetheart that sleeps a lot. It was a delight for us all when she woke up and wanted to eat 

How are the little loves in your life faring?


Hope you don't mind if I post a quick picture of Rylee in your blog? My new great niece  :happy:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Rylee is a tiny little sweetheart that sleeps a lot. It was a delight for us all when she woke up and wanted to eat
> 
> How are the little loves in your life faring?
> 
> ...



I LOVE that you posted a pic of Rylee. She is beautiful.:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 31, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I LOVE that you posted a pic of Rylee. She is beautiful.:wubu:



Thank you Shosh. I have to smile and feel tender whenever I see her photos


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2009)

Well hello.

Summer has come early here. The weather has been so hot that it is oppressive. One cannot enjoy such weather.

My mother bought me a portable air conditioner today, which will make it somewhat easier to deal with.

I had my seventh IV infusion of the MS drug Tysabri last Friday. I then saw my neurologist in the clinic after my treatment. He is very pleased with how I am responding to the treatment, and he believes it is keeping me stable right now.
I cannot stop taking it though, as I would go downhill again.

I am upset by the damage the disease has caused my body prior to starting this treatment. It is permanent and cannot be reversed. I live with a constant feeling of being very physically frail.
Anyway.
I am nearly 40 and I am now dependant on my family for help day to day.
I cannot go away on my own anymore. That is depressing, but a reality for me. I just have to deal with it.

All else is well. 

My nephew Marcus will turn two years old in December. I cant believe it. It was like he was born only yesterday.:wubu:

My mother will move into the house that she bought in two weeks time. It is a beautiful period style home.
I live in a very pretty, very green, very lush, hilly country town. Most of the houses are beautiful period style homes.

It is my Daddy's 68th birthday tomorrow. I miss him.

xo

Shosh


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2009)

View attachment Resized workspace.jpg


This is my little workspace. This is where I type away from.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2009)

View attachment Resized Beck.jpg


This is Rebecca, my older sister. She came to visit me two weeks ago.


----------



## Ruffie (Nov 16, 2009)

Glad to hear that the treatment is keeping things at bay for you!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> Glad to hear that the treatment is keeping things at bay for you!



Thanks Ruff. I am pretty over having to travel down to the city for the treatment, but I keep going with it, because the alternative is unthinkable.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 17, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 73020
> 
> 
> This is my little workspace. This is where I type away from.



"Good Lawdy Miss Maudy"!!!! Where do you ever find such fantastic domestic help to keep your place looking so spiffy? And how can you ever afford such a housekeeper???

Compared to your tidy, color-coordinated, and organized office, mine place looks like the Augean stables before Hercules started his first round of cleaning.

But seriously, your digs are very, very nice. I am impressed. However, I think we are like Oscar and Felix - you are incredibly neat and I am incurably messy.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


As to your Tysabri, think that you will have to take it until they find a cure for this beastly disease. Or, by some miracle (and yes, they do happen) the progression just halts.

As to becoming physically weak, I think that any weakness that shows up in me - I replace with venom - sort of like a spider. Right now my main effects are my brain is slowing down. I cannot think as fast as I used to. I cannot remember things as fast (sometimes it takes hours to remember stuff). Sometimes I get confused and just have to sit quietly with my eyes shut and take a 5 minute break to "reboot".


----------



## Aliena (Nov 17, 2009)

Shoshie, you're one of the strongest people I know and I admire your courage and strength in facing your MS. I'm sending lots of prayers and positive vibes your way that the treatment will continue to work and keep you stable. 

Hang in there toots, you're such a cherrished person to me and soooo many others here. We love you!! If you need anything, you know how to get ahold of me. 

Hugs, 
~Dee


----------



## mergirl (Nov 17, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 73020
> 
> 
> This is my little workspace. This is where I type away from.


Ahhh so this is where you get all your evil genius ideas from!! lmao  
I feel like i need to go take a photo of my desk now..just to highlight how nice and tidy yours is!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree with the others. Your workspace is so lovely compared to mine. Of course, I have to share mine with dear hubby, so it isn't all tidy and feminine. I have to keep my space at work so tidy that I find it a great relief to see all the clutter at home. LOL!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Moore, Aliena, Mer and Punkin. I am a bit of a girly girl with my decorations.

Thanks for stopping by. I really appreciate your friendship here.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 18, 2009)

View attachment Wicker table.jpg


This is my new table that I bought. I am going to have green and white gingham cushions made for the chairs.

View attachment Resized wicker.jpg


I also bought two wicker side tables and I spray painted them green.

My apartment has a green and white theme. I am getting white timber blinds soon.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 18, 2009)

View attachment Resized quilt.jpg


My Auntie made this quilt for my home. It celebrates our family's Jewish heritage.

The green couch that you see there will soon go, and I am getting a white couch to better blend in with the green and white theme.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 18, 2009)

View attachment Resized lantern.jpg


My Queen Anne's lace is in bloom right now.

View attachment Resized pots.jpg


My lil home.


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 18, 2009)

You really are making yourself a lovely home, Susannah. I especially like the quilt hanging on your wall. I'm so glad that is working out for you.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 18, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> You really are making yourself a lovely home, Susannah. I especially like the quilt hanging on your wall. I'm so glad that is working out for you.



Thank you so much Betty. When are you coming to visit?

It is hot as heck here right now, so maybe not just yet.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 18, 2009)

your place is so nice  I really love that quilt. I come from a family of quilters. I have yet to finish a quilt myself


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh, I do love that quilt! I know it is extra special to you because of the heritage it shows. We have a quilt that is special to us because it was made by the ladies at a little community church where hubby used to preach. Each piece is signed by the lady that quilted it and the pieces are arranged by where they sat in the church building.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 19, 2009)

Your place is looking beautiful, Shosh!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> your place is so nice  I really love that quilt. I come from a family of quilters. I have yet to finish a quilt myself



Could it be that you are so busy with your sons to do any craft type stuff!
How are they? I would love to see a new pic of them right here on this thread.



Punkin1024 said:


> Oh, I do love that quilt! I know it is extra special to you because of the heritage it shows. We have a quilt that is special to us because it was made by the ladies at a little community church where hubby used to preach. Each piece is signed by the lady that quilted it and the pieces are arranged by where they sat in the church building.


Is your hubby still preaching Punkin? What faith do you follow?



Santaclear said:


> Your place is looking beautiful, Shosh!



Thanks R. I have only just begun giving it a makeover. I am getting white timber blinds for the windows, it will also be completely painted throughout, and I am getting shelving and a new bookcase/entertainment unit/ornament nook as well.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2009)

View attachment Sleeping beauty.jpg


Sleeping beauty.


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 19, 2009)

Shosh said:


> Thank you so much Betty. When are you coming to visit?
> 
> It is hot as heck here right now, so maybe not just yet.



Oh, how I would love to visit!! Unfortunately, these 70" hips don't do so well in a standard plane seat. I admire how brave you've been with travelling and everything else lately.



Shosh said:


> View attachment 73172
> 
> 
> Sleeping beauty.



Someone has made herself feel at home.  This made me smile.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 19, 2009)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 73172
> 
> 
> Sleeping beauty.


Aww.. my dog is not allowed on the furniture.. When my girlfriend is home! 
He is such a soul one.. you can tell.


----------



## Mikey (Nov 19, 2009)

Shosh said:


> Well hello.
> 
> Summer has come early here. The weather has been so hot that it is oppressive. One cannot enjoy such weather.
> 
> ...



I am sorry to hear that you have been ill, but glad to read that you are responding well to the new meds. MS is a tough disease, and I am sorry that you have to suffer through it. Your family sounds wonderful and supportive and that is very important.
Be well!!!
Hugs,
Mikey


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 19, 2009)

Aww your puppy pictures are so cute!! 
I'll try and get some photos of the boys soon. We've been a bit busy dealing with the aftermath of Max's surgery. (he was hospitalized once and we've been going to Sacramento twice a week, 180 miles round trip.)


----------



## Shosh (Nov 28, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Aww.. my dog is not allowed on the furniture.. When my girlfriend is home!
> He is such a soul one.. you can tell.



I have another really good pic of Cindy on my bed that I posted in the Darling Doggies thread. Show it to GD!



BBW Betty said:


> Oh, how I would love to visit!! Unfortunately, these 70" hips don't do so well in a standard plane seat. I admire how brave you've been with travelling and everything else lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone has made herself feel at home.  This made me smile.



Thanks Betty. If I was rich I would buy you a first class ticket to come here, and the seats in first class are so comfy or curvy voluptuous women!



Mikey said:


> I am sorry to hear that you have been ill, but glad to read that you are responding well to the new meds. MS is a tough disease, and I am sorry that you have to suffer through it. Your family sounds wonderful and supportive and that is very important.
> Be well!!!
> Hugs,
> Mikey



Thank you darling.:kiss2:



HottiMegan said:


> Aww your puppy pictures are so cute!!
> I'll try and get some photos of the boys soon. We've been a bit busy dealing with the aftermath of Max's surgery. (he was hospitalized once and we've been going to Sacramento twice a week, 180 miles round trip.)




Poor Max. I hope that he will be better in no time. I will look forward to seeing some new pics when you can.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 28, 2009)

View attachment Resized.jpg


View attachment Resized kitchen.jpg


My kitchen is going to have a complete makeover. I am getting new white timber blinds, the walls are going to be painted, and the kitchen countertops are going to be painted white.
I am getting more shelving on the wall, and some paintings.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 28, 2009)

I think your kitchen corner is very cute- have never seen a "half stove" on top of cupboards like that! 

Did one time see someone's new stove that was a "half oven" on top of a full size oven on bottom though. Interesting layout to me- thanks for sharing that


----------



## steely (Nov 28, 2009)

Shosh said:


> More images from my garden.
> 
> View attachment 72191
> 
> ...



You have done beautiful things with your garden. It looks so peaceful. Now I'm ready for spring and winter has hardly begun.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 28, 2009)

steely said:


> You have done beautiful things with your garden. It looks so peaceful. Now I'm ready for spring and winter has hardly begun.



Thanks Steely. You are my gardening mentor! You are second to none.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 28, 2009)

View attachment Modified.jpg


Hi Caroline,

My kitchen has been modified to accomodate my disability. It is good not to have to lean down to put things in my oven.

I hate the cupboards and countertops though. If I had my way I would have them taken out and replaced with something really pretty.

I am going to paint them white though, which will match my green and white color scheme better than the apricot color they are now.


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 29, 2009)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 73574
> 
> 
> Hi Caroline,
> ...



Neat idea, then with the stove/ oven side-by-side. It also seems to provide a little extra counter space. Your kitchen seems to be about the same size as mine, and that counter-top space is never quite enough.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2009)

I like forward to seeing the "after" pics


----------



## steely (Nov 30, 2009)

Shosh said:


> Thanks Steely. You are my gardening mentor! You are second to none.



Thank you dear, you have surpassed your mentor. :bow:


----------



## Shosh (Dec 1, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> Neat idea, then with the stove/ oven side-by-side. It also seems to provide a little extra counter space. Your kitchen seems to be about the same size as mine, and that counter-top space is never quite enough.



I am getting some shelving made that will go above the stove area on the wall.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like forward to seeing the "after" pics


Me too!



steely said:


> Thank you dear, you have surpassed your mentor. :bow:



Thank you. How are you? I have thought of you often lately wondering how you are.

You have had to be so brave.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 1, 2009)

View attachment Laundry.jpg

Cindy decided to jump up on the couch when I was trying to fold my laundry.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2009)

Aww, Cindy is so cute! It seems pets cannot resist clean laundry! Our cats always have a knack for finding the clean laundry and sneaking in the basket for a nap. Sigh!


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 2, 2009)

With that sweet face i bet Cindy could get away with murder


----------



## steely (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Shosh,
I'm ok, thank you for asking. Winter is setting in and the days are grey and rainy. I am ready for spring to come, I'm afraid it's going to be a long winter.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 3, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Aww, Cindy is so cute! It seems pets cannot resist clean laundry! Our cats always have a knack for finding the clean laundry and sneaking in the basket for a nap. Sigh!



How cute. You must love them so much.



HottiMegan said:


> With that sweet face i bet Cindy could get away with murder


She frequently gets away with murder!



steely said:


> Hi Shosh,
> I'm ok, thank you for asking. Winter is setting in and the days are grey and rainy. I am ready for spring to come, I'm afraid it's going to be a long winter.



A day at a time my frend.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 3, 2009)

My doggie Cindy's grandmother Deja had her 10th birthday yesterday. All the doggies lined up and waited for some birthday cake.

View attachment Deja resized.jpg


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 4, 2009)

Awww so cute


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2009)

I love the dog birthday party picture! Too cute and funny  :bow:


----------



## Shosh (Dec 7, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> Awww so cute


Yes, so cute!


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love the dog birthday party picture! Too cute and funny  :bow:



Labs are so loving and cute and funny!


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 7, 2009)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 73655
> 
> Cindy decided to jump up on the couch when I was trying to fold my laundry.




awwww cute doggie! :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Dec 7, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> awwww cute doggie! :wubu:



Thank you so much. Cindy is going to be in a dog show this weekend.

Her show name is Synchronicity.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 7, 2009)

Tomorrow my darling nephew Marcus will celebrate his 2nd Birthday. He is a beautiful, sweet child.

Time passes quickly. It seems like he was only born yesterday.

I love you so much my angel.:wubu:

View attachment Marcus pic.jpg


View attachment Eating.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2009)

I am travelling to the city this morning to the hospital to have my monthly treatment of the drip in my arm.

I will not wear makeup today because I always cry while they are treating me.
It can be very overwhelming because this treatment will be needed throughout my life. There is no escaping it.

I may go and see Marcus and Gigi today.

I am going to go on a bit of a spending spree also. I am going to buy a new I Mac computer, and a new big screen TV. 

Things are still pretty good despite it all.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 9, 2009)

Visiting Gigi and Marcus will help with the trip of something not so fun. I always try to do something fun with Max when we have to travel to see his various specialists. It sort of takes the sting out of a crappy appointment a little bit. 

Sounds like your spending spree will be fun. I'm envious on that 

Good luck with your appointment.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 11, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> Visiting Gigi and Marcus will help with the trip of something not so fun. I always try to do something fun with Max when we have to travel to see his various specialists. It sort of takes the sting out of a crappy appointment a little bit.
> 
> Sounds like your spending spree will be fun. I'm envious on that
> 
> Good luck with your appointment.



How are Max and Alex? 

I hope you all have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 11, 2009)

My dog Cindy is being shown in the Castlemaine Dog Show tomorrow.

Go Team Cindy!

Cindy's show name is Synchronicity. Her Hebrew name is Chana.

I am such a stage mother, somebody duct tape my mouth so that I do not heckle the judges from the sidelines.

Chag Chanukah Sameach Chana.

View attachment 1020%20Hannukah%20Bone.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 11, 2009)

Shosh said:


> How are Max and Alex?
> 
> I hope you all have a Merry Christmas.



They are doing well. Alex is finding new ways to get into trouble on a daily basis. He is one busy little 16 month old! Max is enjoying school but counting the days until vacation.
We're going to have a good Christmas. We're spending the actual day with my father in law and then hitting the road for Palm Springs for a week with my parents right after. I haven't seen my folks since February. I'm looking forward to it! (I'm a mama's girl and miss her terribly)

Good luck in the dog show! Cindy is such a cutie pie, she'll be sure to get some sort of prize


----------



## Shosh (Dec 11, 2009)

View attachment Resized.jpg


Cindy won first prize in her class in the dog show today!

I am holding the first prize blue ribbon that she won.


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 12, 2009)

Congratulations to the lil pup-dog! (ok,not so little, but congratuations nonetheless!)

-Rusty


----------



## moore2me (Dec 12, 2009)

Soshe,

Are you getting a doggie photographer to make a pic of you two? If so, I would like to see it.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 12, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Soshe,
> 
> Are you getting a doggie photographer to make a pic of you two? If so, I would like to see it.



I haven't really thouht about it to be honest.

I take pretty good natural pics of Cindy.


----------



## Aliena (Dec 12, 2009)

Congratulations! She's such a beautiful baby; well done! :happy:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Dec 15, 2009)

awww congratulations!!!  I wish I could pet her! lol


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 15, 2009)

Congratulations to you and and Cindy! She's a beautiful dog and belongs to a beautiful lady.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 16, 2009)

Aliena said:


> Congratulations! She's such a beautiful baby; well done! :happy:


Thanks so much.



BrownEyedChica said:


> awww congratulations!!!  I wish I could pet her! lol



She does love it when people pat her. 



Punkin1024 said:


> Congratulations to you and and Cindy! She's a beautiful dog and belongs to a beautiful lady.



You are beautiful too.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 16, 2009)

View attachment doggie show.jpg


Another dog show pic. My Cindy is the doggie in the middle of the line up.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 17, 2009)

That is a beautiful breed. How did she do in the dog show?


----------



## Shosh (Dec 22, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That is a beautiful breed. How did she do in the dog show?



She got first prize in her catagory.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Kwanzaa, or whatever it is that you celebrate that is dear to your heart.

Thank you for all being wonderful friends to me here in 2009.

Dims is a pretty special soft place to fall.

:kiss2:

Susannah


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 22, 2009)

You totally rock. 'nuff said. Except for merry christmas!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 22, 2009)

Here are some new things that I bought for my home. Being surrounded by pretty things makes me feel happy.

View attachment Resized mat.jpg


A new door mat

View attachment Resized cushions.jpg


Some pretty cushions for my bed. I love the love heart cushion especially. I am also getting new pretty tiny rosebud curtains.
View attachment Resized teapot.jpg


Pretty teapot, as I love to serve and drink tea. I collect teapots.

View attachment Resized fruit bowl.jpg


A new flower fruit bowl.


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm tight, I just bought a door mat from Bunnings.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 22, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> I'm tight, I just bought a door mat from Bunnings.



I love Bunnings! My nephews used to sing the " Bunnings Warehouse" song when they were little.


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 22, 2009)

I do to. Its allowed me to really get into building stuff, like with wood. I'm not exactly the practical sort of person to do such things.. *mumble mumble*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 23, 2009)

OOoOoOoo I love the tea pot matched set! It made me happy just to see the picture. So glad your home is coming along so nicely. 
Congratulations on the dog show win


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 24, 2009)

That's nice stuff Shoshie  I hope your Chanukah was nice 
I'm hitting the road today so i hope your New Year is fun too  I wont be back home until next year, i'm briging my computer but not sure how much i'll use it!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 26, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> I do to. Its allowed me to really get into building stuff, like with wood. I'm not exactly the practical sort of person to do such things.. *mumble mumble*


Practice makes perfect!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OOoOoOoo I love the tea pot matched set! It made me happy just to see the picture. So glad your home is coming along so nicely.
> Congratulations on the dog show win



Thanks Greenie. How was your Christmas with your girls?



HottiMegan said:


> That's nice stuff Shoshie  I hope your Chanukah was nice
> I'm hitting the road today so i hope your New Year is fun too  I wont be back home until next year, i'm briging my computer but not sure how much i'll use it!



Have a wonderful time with your hubby and sons Megan.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 26, 2009)

I am going to a big family lunch at my mother's new home today. Most of my siblings and their partners will be there.
I just kind of tend to fade into the background, as I have a sister and a brother who are kind of loud and the center of attention at all times.

I guess today is not a good day to deliver the news to my mother that I want to have my lap band removed.
I am so sick of it. It is making my life miserable. I cannot eat without pain.

My mother will be very angry if I tell her that I want my band removed.
She does not approve of my weight as it is, and she will get angry and yell at me about it.
Am I not allowed to make a decision about my own body myself?

I thought of seeing the surgeon, and going to the hospital and having the removal surgery in the new year, without telling anybody.
I think that will be worse though. If I have it removed and have not told my mother especially, she will go off the deep end.

I would also have to be in the hospital for two nights, and I would need someone to come and collect me and take me home.

I do not know what to do.

I am a fat girl. That is me. Is that a crime?

My mother and sister think so.


----------



## Mikey (Dec 26, 2009)

Shosh said:


> I am going to a big family lunch at my mother's new home today. Most of my siblings and their partners will be there.
> I just kind of tend to fade into the background, as I have a sister and a brother who are kind of loud and the center of attention at all times.
> 
> I guess today is not a good day to deliver the news to my mother that I want to have my lap band removed.
> ...



First and foremost, if you are in pain, either physically or mentally because of the band, you need to do what is right for you. Your mother and sister have the best of intension I am sure, but they do not have to live in your body or be you. Let them yell and get it out of their system, and do what is good for you. You don't need their permission to do this as you are an adult. I am sure they don't count on your approval for everything! You just need to steel yourself for the barrage and let them blow off the steam. Don't take it personally, they will never understand what you go through. My father used to give me crap for dating fat girls, and all I can say is that I endured what he had to say and did what I wanted anyway. In one case dating a woman who was well in excess of 500 pounds. My love and attraction for her was something he never was going to understand, and I wouldn't let it interfere with my life. Again, do what works for you!!!
Can't a friend take you and pick you up? Are there no services as a part of the hospital that can help you with that?
Lots of luck to you!!!


----------



## moore2me (Dec 27, 2009)

Shoshie,

Hi girl. First, let me say I agree with Mikey and OPs. Second, let me say that if I come off too strong here just tell me to mind my own beez-wax. And, I will. Just like your mom and others should. 

First, my gastric bypass surgery hasn't worked very well either. I have gained back a lot of the weight I lost. I am not a bad person or an idiot. I just have gained weight back. I gave it my best try and in fact I bet my life on that throw of the dice - I could have died from that surgery. So, if anyone wants to give me crap about it they better bring extra reinforcements. This girl has her back up against the wall and has had it on the Project Moore remake. 

I went thru the surgery voluntarily trying to lose weight. It just didn't work. I have spent thousands of dollars in co-payments and experienced a arsenal of torturous medical tests, sometimes by snide, sometimes by kind medical professionals I tried my best and what it just didnt work. There is no one thing to blame, we may never understand the total reason such weight loss procedures fail. 

Now, it seems your lap band has moved over into the liability category. If an artificially inserted device has gone on for a long time. Do you know that some forms of cancer are caused by body cells that are under constant irritation?

Your mom, having some nurses training should understand the plight of patients. She should also have seen the pain and misery you have gone thru with the Lap band, Since your mom has not been around for much of your life, she may not be the best person to be running your business now. You probably should limit her input now that youre grown . Soshie, you have a good head on your shoulders and you can make your own decisions.


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 27, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Shoshie,
> 
> Hi girl. First, let me say I agree with Mikey and OPs. Second, let me say that if I come off too strong here just tell me to mind my own beez-wax. And, I will. Just like your mom and others should.
> 
> ...



Yes, yes, yes. 

Susannah, I'm so sorry to hear of the pain--both physical and emotional--this is causing you. It sounds like you need to have the lapband removed for your own health. I hope you are able to find someone to help you get home after the surgery.

No one knows more than I how complicated family relationships can be, and how what Moms and Sisters say and do can affect our emotional well-being. I'm sending all the positive thoughts and energies I can summon to you right now, and will keep you in my prayers for a successful outcome on all counts. :wubu:


----------



## bigjayne66 (Dec 27, 2009)

Shosh said:


> I am going to a big family lunch at my mother's new home today. Most of my siblings and their partners will be there.
> I just kind of tend to fade into the background, as I have a sister and a brother who are kind of loud and the center of attention at all times.
> 
> I guess today is not a good day to deliver the news to my mother that I want to have my lap band removed.
> ...



I get this lecture stuff off my mother all the time
It's your body Shosh do as you like
If you end up at 400lbs like me so be it,we can pretend we are twins lol
Love yourself at any size.I am on that journey,have given up trying to diet
and just accepting me for me
Hugs Jayne


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2009)

Shosh said:


> Thanks Greenie. How was your Christmas with your girls?



Christmas with the girls was very nice this year- didn't fight with my mother  



Shosh said:


> I am going to a big family lunch at my mother's new home today. Most of my siblings and their partners will be there.
> I just kind of tend to fade into the background, as I have a sister and a brother who are kind of loud and the center of attention at all times.
> 
> I guess today is not a good day to deliver the news to my mother that I want to have my lap band removed.
> ...



Don't tell them....you owe her nothing when it comes to your body/weight. Does she give you nursing care or something? If not, then it really is none of her beeswax. 

Who would I tell? Perhaps one or two trusted family members or friends. Why? In case there is a problem later you need help with.....so you will have someone to call upon. 

Good luck to you in whatever you choose. I support you


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 27, 2009)

Susannah,

I am so sorry your own Mother is so negative towards you about your weight. I agree with GEF, you need to be happy about yourself and make your own decisions. I also agree that you should tell someone and get the help going and coming from the hospital. Also, Cindy will need looking after while your in the hospital too. Whatever your decision, know that we will support you.

(((((((Susannah)))))))


----------



## Shosh (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you to all my dear darling friends here for all your support and advice.

I travelled to the hospital in the city and had a barium swallow. That scan allows the radiologist to see if the fluid is going down through the band properly.

Apparently my band is still in position, and there are no problems. For them anyway.

I have not yet had an indepth conversation with my family about it's removal yet, but my mother has already told me she does not want me to have it removed.

My mother watches every single thing I eat, and she lets me know that she does not approve of it either.

Anyway.

I want to wish all of my dear friends here a happy and peaceful 2010.

Love you all.

xoxo

Susannah


----------



## Shosh (Jan 1, 2010)

Here are the New Years Eve fireworks from Sydney Harbour Bridge, Sydney Australia!

We have the best NYE fireworks display in the world!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7UbL4nfeJE


----------



## Shosh (Jan 5, 2010)

Mikey said:


> First and foremost, if you are in pain, either physically or mentally because of the band, you need to do what is right for you. Your mother and sister have the best of intension I am sure, but they do not have to live in your body or be you. Let them yell and get it out of their system, and do what is good for you. You don't need their permission to do this as you are an adult. I am sure they don't count on your approval for everything! You just need to steel yourself for the barrage and let them blow off the steam. Don't take it personally, they will never understand what you go through. My father used to give me crap for dating fat girls, and all I can say is that I endured what he had to say and did what I wanted anyway. In one case dating a woman who was well in excess of 500 pounds. My love and attraction for her was something he never was going to understand, and I wouldn't let it interfere with my life. Again, do what works for you!!!
> Can't a friend take you and pick you up? Are there no services as a part of the hospital that can help you with that?
> Lots of luck to you!!!



Thank you Mikey. You have been such a good friend to me here. I knew that you would understand.



moore2me said:


> Shoshie,
> 
> Hi girl. First, let me say I agree with Mikey and OPs. Second, let me say that if I come off too strong here just tell me to mind my own beez-wax. And, I will. Just like your mom and others should.
> 
> ...



Moore I did not know that you had gastric bypass. You sure are brave. We have two things in common now, the MS and WLS.

You always just keep on going and are so mentally strong. I could learn a lot from you.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 5, 2010)

My new PC came today. It is a Dell Studio One 19.

View attachment Resized pc.jpg


View attachment Resized pc 2.jpg


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 5, 2010)

Very posh indeed!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 5, 2010)

Australian Lord said:


> Very posh indeed!



Thanks. I decided to spend more and get a quality PC.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 5, 2010)

It looks quite like and Imac.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 5, 2010)

Australian Lord said:


> It looks quite like and Imac.



Same concept, it is an all in one. No more big clunky hard drive. The hard drive is inside the PC.
It has built in speakers, but I wanted some big external speakers for maximum sound quality.

I went with the Dell as I live in a rural area, and there are more people who fix PC's here than Macs, if something should go wrong.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 5, 2010)

Dear Soshie,

I love your new Dell computer. I think you will be very happy with the system. I am typing this message on my third Dell system right now and for many years would use nothing else at home.

Since I am a major spaz & totally low-brow when it comes to computer repair, Dells have been pretty low maintenance. I only have one little, bitty problemo and a few words of advice. If/when you ever have to call their technical service folks with a problem & you may need to first take a anti-anxiety drug. And call them early in the day when you are fresh and alert. Keep notes. Have bourbon or merlot nearby for emergency if your brain starts to explode.

Other than that, have fun.

Cookie monster
M2M


----------



## swordchick (Jan 5, 2010)

I love the new look on the Dell desktops. I used to have a Dell desktop. Now I own a Dell laptop. Enjoy it!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 5, 2010)

Shosh said:


> My new PC came today. It is a Dell Studio One 19.



*S*hosh: I like the New Dell PC- & you even have a minature statue of Cindy on your desk... :happy:


----------



## Shosh (Jan 10, 2010)

It is going to be 107 degrees tomorrow. I hate having to go out into this horrible hot weather.

I am so scared because I live in a rural area, and I am scared of there being wildfires.

I would love some snow right about now.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 10, 2010)

Shosh said:


> It is going to be 107 degrees tomorrow. I hate having to go out into this horrible hot weather.
> 
> I am so scared because I live in a rural area, and I am scared of there being wildfires.
> 
> I would love some snow right about now.



I thought about you Susannah, when I saw the weather for tomorrow on the news. I hope it won't be as bad as they say. Do you think you may get a change by the afternoon?


----------



## Shosh (Jan 10, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I thought about you Susannah, when I saw the weather for tomorrow on the news. I hope it won't be as bad as they say. Do you think you may get a change by the afternoon?



I will be keeping my eye on the weather very closely. My mother and sister and her children and I, all have evacuation plans in place should be need to leave.

I will be glad when Autumn comes. We are always glad when Autumn comes here.

The fire danger is so stressful.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 10, 2010)

Shosh said:


> I will be keeping my eye on the weather very closely. My mother and sister and her children and I, all have evacuation plans in place should be need to leave.
> 
> I will be glad when Autumn comes. We are always glad when Autumn comes here.
> 
> The fire danger is so stressful.



I will keep my fingers crossed for you hon. I used to live in the Blue Mountains....and backing onto the bush, so I know how stressful it can be in the summer. Take care ok


----------



## the_captain (Jan 10, 2010)

Be safe Shosh, and be sure to drink plenty of water, too. I'll send up a prayer for you.

A couple of years ago we had some wildfires that came frighteningly close to my house. My property backs onto several thousand acres of wooded land (State protected land so it will never be built on) so I understand just how you feel.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 14, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I will keep my fingers crossed for you hon. I used to live in the Blue Mountains....and backing onto the bush, so I know how stressful it can be in the summer. Take care ok


Thank you so much.
xo


the_captain said:


> Be safe Shosh, and be sure to drink plenty of water, too. I'll send up a prayer for you.
> 
> A couple of years ago we had some wildfires that came frighteningly close to my house. My property backs onto several thousand acres of wooded land (State protected land so it will never be built on) so I understand just how you feel.



Thanks.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 14, 2010)

Well I went to the hospital in the city today and had the drip in my arm.
My sister Sarah drove me this time. She has not accompanied me to the hospital before, or seen me have the treatment before.

She was a bit upset to see the IV in my arm, but to me it is so routine now.

The clinic that I am a patient of is proposing the use of a Marijuana based mouth spray to help alleviate the pain of the disease.

The neurologist who who has made an official submission for it's use was unnamed in the newspaper article, but I am 100% sure it was my neurologist.
There are several practicing neuros there, but he is the most progressive in his views regarding pain relief.

Here is the article ( Moore and Shelby you may find this interesting)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/do...ltiple-sclerosis/story-e6frf7jo-1225819469593

Love to all

Susannah


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 14, 2010)

That's a very interesting article. I've been thinking that "medicalizing" marijuana is the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## Laura2008 (Jan 14, 2010)

BBW Betty said:


> That's a very interesting article. I've been thinking that "medicalizing" marijuana is the only thing that makes sense.



They approved it in Michigan last year. Sometimes when nothing else works marijuana can help with the pain.

Hope you feel better Shosh.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 16, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Well I went to the hospital in the city today and had the drip in my arm.
> My sister Sarah drove me this time. She has not accompanied me to the hospital before, or seen me have the treatment before.
> 
> She was a bit upset to see the IV in my arm, but to me it is so routine now.
> ...



I hope you can get the marijuana through your doctor to alleviate the pain!!!


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 17, 2010)

If the spray works, should def. be tried, if it makes things easier that is.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 18, 2010)

My friend who has M.S smokes hash because she feels its the only thing that really helps her pain. (though she admitted its also a good excuse to smoke it! ) Though, since her diagnosis she has made a lot of lifestyle changes which she knows have helped her (because whenever she stops her symptoms get worse) and she has read a lot of the subject. Firstly she became vegan- Apparently a (mainly) vegan diet can help those with M.S. She eats fish though and also 2 eggs a week as she has read studies that these things can also help. She tries to do gentle fitness stuff, such as pilates (sp), yoga ..and she even done senior citizen jazzersize!!! To be honest, she is much fitter now than before she got her diagnosis! She smokes the same amount of hash though.. but now she has an excuse!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 19, 2010)

Laura2008 said:


> They approved it in Michigan last year. Sometimes when nothing else works marijuana can help with the pain.
> 
> Hope you feel better Shosh.


Thanks Laura. Michigan sounds like a very foward thinking state.



Mikey said:


> I hope you can get the marijuana through your doctor to alleviate the pain!!!



I hope so too. This new spray will just help with the pain of MS, such as the spasticity of lims, and muscle spasms. 
Thanks Mikey.



Australian Lord said:


> If the spray works, should def. be tried, if it makes things easier that is.



Thanks Jack. I think it will be approved, it will just take time.



mergirl said:


> My friend who has M.S smokes hash because she feels its the only thing that really helps her pain. (though she admitted its also a good excuse to smoke it! ) Though, since her diagnosis she has made a lot of lifestyle changes which she knows have helped her (because whenever she stops her symptoms get worse) and she has read a lot of the subject. Firstly she became vegan- Apparently a (mainly) vegan diet can help those with M.S. She eats fish though and also 2 eggs a week as she has read studies that these things can also help. She tries to do gentle fitness stuff, such as pilates (sp), yoga ..and she even done senior citizen jazzersize!!! To be honest, she is much fitter now than before she got her diagnosis! She smokes the same amount of hash though.. but now she has an excuse!



I have also heard that giving up meat can help those with MS. I just do not think I can though. I love eating meat.
I am going to be starting hydrotherapy soon, as land based exercise is hard for me now.

Thanks Mer.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 19, 2010)

My brother and his wife are renting a country farmhouse while their new house in the bush is being built.

There is nothing like living in the bush.

I love Australia.

View attachment Matt's.jpg


My brother's back yard.

View attachment Matt's 3.jpg


Aussie bush farmhouse.

View attachment Matt's 2.jpg


Love the serenity.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 19, 2010)

Shosh said:


> My brother and his wife are renting a country farmhouse while their new house in the bush is being built.
> 
> There is nothing like living in the bush.
> 
> ...



Oh Susannah, that makes me homesick for the country. Sooo much!! They are beautiful shots...where are they located?


----------



## Shosh (Jan 19, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh Susannah, that makes me homesick for the country. Sooo much!! They are beautiful shots...where are they located?



About 8 kms north of Junee NSW. Junee is north of Wagga Wagga.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 19, 2010)

Shosh said:


> About 8 kms north of Junee NSW. Junee is north of Wagga Wagga.



Of course! That is where my Aunty lives. In Junee. The pics, particularly the last one, remind me of my childhood.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 19, 2010)

Shosh said:


> My brother and his wife are renting a country farmhouse while their new house in the bush is being built.
> 
> There is nothing like living in the bush.
> 
> ...



Love these pics! The land is so beautiful.

I hope you enjoy the water exercises. It should really make it easier to do things.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 20, 2010)

One day, I hope to move out to the country. Maybe just outside of Toowoomba or one of the smaller country towns like Nanango in Queensland or down in the NSW riverina like Murwullumbah.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 20, 2010)

Australian Lord said:


> One day, I hope to move out to the country. Maybe just outside of Toowoomba or one of the smaller country towns like Nanango in Queensland or down in the NSW riverina like Murwullumbah.



Junee is in the NSW Riverina. It is beautiful there.

I am however pretty happy living in Castlemaine. I like the Victorian sensibility.

If I was to move interstate I think it would be to Launceston. I really loved it's old time feel and beautiful architecture.

Tasmania is a beautiful state. The weather is a bit cooler too, which suits me.


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 20, 2010)

Australia is simply gorgeous!! I hope to get there someday


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 20, 2010)

Either there or New Zealand, somehwere like Napier.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 20, 2010)

Shosh said:


> I hope so too. This new spray will just help with the pain of MS, such as the spasticity of lims, and muscle spasms.
> Thanks Mikey.



You should come to the Jersey Bash! The outgoing governor just signed a law legalizing medical marijuana in New Jersey. Then you would get to meet everyone in person!
Mikey


----------



## Shosh (Jan 26, 2010)

DeniseW said:


> Australia is simply gorgeous!! I hope to get there someday



It is truely is beautiful. You and your hub would be most welcome to come and visit me!



Australian Lord said:


> Either there or New Zealand, somehwere like Napier.



I am not sure if I prefer the north island, or the south island.



Mikey said:


> You should come to the Jersey Bash! The outgoing governor just signed a law legalizing medical marijuana in New Jersey. Then you would get to meet everyone in person!
> Mikey



I just need a sugar daddy to pay my way to the US. I am broke!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 26, 2010)

I received a greeting card in the mail from my daddy yesterday. He sounds so lonely and depressed, and I am quite frankly concerned about his mental state.

I am trying to see if I can raise the funds to fly down to Tasmania to see him as a matter of urgency.

I have such a fear that he may end his life. I just am so scared that it will happen.

The last time I saw him he was overjoyed to see me, but he was despondent and not himself.

He is 68 years old and was diagnosed several years ago with Fronto Temporal Dementia. It is still early stage, but he is noticibly declining.

Today was my elderly neighbor's birthday. Her family have not marked it.

I went to the party hire store, and I got a beautiful helium happy birthday balloon.

I had it filled with helium and put on a long string.

I tied the balloon to my dog's collar and we stood on my neighbor's doorstep.
I turned around only to see the helium balloon flying high away into the sky over the church steeple and out of sight.

I told my neighbor this and we laughed about it.

I searched my home for a replacement gift for her, and I found some pretty dried flowers to give her.

So all is well that ends well.

love to all,

Susannah


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 27, 2010)

Susannah,

I hope you are able to visit your daddy. I will keep you both in my prayers. I know it's very hard on you. 

I love your balloon story. You are such a sweetheart.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Soshieboo,

I was sorry to hear the news about your dad. Seems like some of our baskets are always being filled with new difficulties that we must struggle to carry. However, you and I know that God will give us the strength to deal with these bad things that life inevitably brings. 

Having never heard of frontal temporal dementia, I spent some time researching the disease under the Med Student files. (My mom's sister is going thru the end stage of Alzheimer's - so I am interested in mental disorders of the elderly.) I have a three page summary of what I found and will send it to you if you want. I can snail mail it or email it if you want to read it. Let me know. 
P.S. Is the wicked stepmother still hanging around dad?

Your brothers new digs at Wagga Wagga (love the name!) look beautiful. I really like the solitude thing going on too. Questions - how's the water situation there? Do they use wells or windmills or rain barrels? What kind of creatures inhabit the landscape? 

View attachment j0407016.jpg


----------



## xoxoshelby (Jan 28, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Well I went to the hospital in the city today and had the drip in my arm.
> My sister Sarah drove me this time. She has not accompanied me to the hospital before, or seen me have the treatment before.
> 
> She was a bit upset to see the IV in my arm, but to me it is so routine now.
> ...



Thanks for thinking of me...I'm way behind! It was very interesting. Fortunetly, I don't have too much pain right now, but I know that I can't dismiss anything for the future. Keep us posted!

Shelby


----------



## Shosh (Feb 11, 2010)

BBW Betty said:


> Susannah,
> 
> I hope you are able to visit your daddy. I will keep you both in my prayers. I know it's very hard on you.
> 
> I love your balloon story. You are such a sweetheart.



Thank you Betty. How are things in your neck of the woods?
xo



moore2me said:


> Hi Soshieboo,
> 
> I was sorry to hear the news about your dad. Seems like some of our baskets are always being filled with new difficulties that we must struggle to carry. However, you and I know that God will give us the strength to deal with these bad things that life inevitably brings.
> 
> ...



I will PM you.



xoxoshelby said:


> Thanks for thinking of me...I'm way behind! It was very interesting. Fortunetly, I don't have too much pain right now, but I know that I can't dismiss anything for the future. Keep us posted!
> 
> Shelby



Thanks Shelby.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 11, 2010)

Well I have just spent three days in the hospital.
I have had a heat related relapse and had to be hospitalized as I was having difficulty walking and I was physically very weak.

I had to have my Tysabri IV infusion, plus three more days on IV solumedrol through a drip.
Fun. Not.

Anyway the hospital has a pet therapy program so Cindy was able to be next to me on my hospial bed.

I am home now and resting and catching up on my Dims reading.
Love to all.
xo
Susannah


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 12, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Well I have just spent three days in the hospital.
> I have had a heat related relapse and had to be hospitalized as I was having difficulty walking and I was physically very weak.
> 
> I had to have my Tysabri IV infusion, plus three more days on IV solumedrol through a drip.
> ...



((( Shosh))))
Glad to see that you are home. It's nice that Cindy was able to be with you during the IV therapy... Take extra care ok... 
HUGS, xoxox

Love the pictures


----------



## Shosh (Feb 12, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> ((( Shosh))))
> Glad to see that you are home. It's nice that Cindy was able to be with you during the IV therapy... Take extra care ok...
> HUGS, xoxox
> 
> Love the pictures



Thank you Tony. It was very nice fo Cindy to be able to be near me at the hospital.
Here she was sitting on my bed.

View attachment Cindy in Hospital.jpg


View attachment Cindy on my bed in hospital.jpg


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 12, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Well I have just spent three days in the hospital.
> I have had a heat related relapse and had to be hospitalized as I was having difficulty walking and I was physically very weak.
> 
> I had to have my Tysabri IV infusion, plus three more days on IV solumedrol through a drip.
> ...



Sorry to hear you had to go to the hospital, but glad you are back home. 

I've never heard of a hospital allowing pets to stay. That had to be such a comfort for you (and for Cindy, no doubt). 

Things are pretty good here. We have to do some re-arranging of schedules and activities because Frank is being moved to 2nd shift at work, so we'll never see each other during the week. It's a bummer, but if I can get a full-hour lunch at my job, I can come home and see him then.

We are going to buy a 1/4 beef from my folks. It will be so nice to have meat in the freezer that I *know* how it was raised and that it's healthy meat. For the first time in my memory, though, they are hiring out the processing. We always did our own in the family, but it's getting harder for Dad to do some of that work.

Wow, I'm chatty this morning. I better finish getting ready to go to work. I hope you have a great day.

((hugs))


----------



## Mikey (Feb 13, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Well I have just spent three days in the hospital.
> I have had a heat related relapse and had to be hospitalized as I was having difficulty walking and I was physically very weak.
> 
> I had to have my Tysabri IV infusion, plus three more days on IV solumedrol through a drip.
> ...



I am SO sorry to hear that you were in the hospital, but glad to hear that you are on the mend!!!!!
Stay well!!! XOX


----------



## moore2me (Feb 15, 2010)

Soshie,

How did you have your heat related relapse? I know it is horribly hot in your area, but is your home air conditioned? Do you take precautions in hot conditions? 

I am sorry to hear your dad is continuing his decline. But, I will tell you what my mom would tell me. She would not let me go and see her if it would be dangerous for my health. And, judging from you recent episode in the hospital, you do not need any more assault on your little body. Your dad gave you life, now you must take care of his gift. My mom would tell me to stay at home, be safe, and take care of myself. She told me that if she was in a dicey position (like your dad) in a nursing home - she was beyond my help - and she wanted me to stay home and not travel to her bedside. 

You should not travel now when it is so hot. It is too dangerous for you. Wait until the weather is cool. If those months are too long, then you should be at peace that you did what was the best thing for you - and what your dad would have wanted. You already have several signs telling you to wait. The heat. Lack of funds. You were just in the hospital. Travel escort needed. Plus, two you haven't thought of - you may need some counseling about his disease. This stuff sounds like something you should be prepared for ahead of time. And, a family member should go with you too.


As I understand frontotemporal dementia, it attacks the front of a person's brain where their center of language and communication are. The patient may say things that are not in his control, having inappropriate language or behavior.They may lose the ability to speak. They can fail to recognize family members. The patient can lose the ability to maintain personal hygiene.

But, there may be a gray line of symptoms (sort of like MS). He might vary in how much they affect him (like in MS). 

P.S. You and I have been sick at the same time. Hubby and I both came down with a vicious GI virus. We have both been housebound for almost a week. Mr. M2M lost 25 pounds in 4 days the hard way. I hope we never have to go thru something like this again. (It wasn't food poisoning, my doc said it was a contagious virus similar to rotavirus.) I have not been outside my door in a week. Maybe tomorrow or the next day?


----------



## Shosh (Feb 20, 2010)

BBW Betty said:


> Sorry to hear you had to go to the hospital, but glad you are back home.
> 
> I've never heard of a hospital allowing pets to stay. That had to be such a comfort for you (and for Cindy, no doubt).
> 
> ...



It seems such a blessing to have work in this ecomony, even so it must be hard on you to have less time with your husband.

As for meat I do not eat much of it for the very reason that one never knows the standard to which it is processed, hygeine and ethics wise.

That is one reason that I prefer Kosher meat because one can be assured that it is processed and slaughtered to the highest possible standards.
It is however more expensive given that it has to have rabbinical supervision.


QUOTE=Mikey;1387197]I am SO sorry to hear that you were in the hospital, but glad to hear that you are on the mend!!!!!
Stay well!!! XOX[/QUOTE]

Thank you sweets.:kiss2:


----------



## Shosh (Feb 21, 2010)

Moore I think I had a relapse as I have been pushing myself to hard to keep up with everything in my lfe, and that has involved me going out into the heat to get things done.
I was without my mobility scooter for about ten days due to having to have it serviced. I really felt the absence of the scooter.
Walking is getting harder for me me now, and just walking a little bit with my frame leaves me exhausted and shakey.
I have air conditioning in my home however which helps.

I have been having problems with my bladder and I now have to use a catheter.
The nurse came to my home to teach me how to use it.

I was a little bit confused, so I checked it out on YouTube ! They had a demonstration on a female dummy about how to insert and use the catheter.
Good old YouTube, is there anything it cannot teach?

My nurse just laughed when I told her.

How are you Cookie? I keep meaning to call you, I will I promise. Life keeps getting in the way.

Gosh I hope I can make it to Arkansas at some stage to visit with you and your husband. I dearly want to.

I think of you often.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 21, 2010)

View attachment One.jpg


Here is my brother Simon with his daughter Gigi, who is now six months old.

She is my youngest niece. My oldest niece Emily is fifteen.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Soshie,

Gigi looks so good. Babies amaze me on their ability to get their feet in their mouth. Mom said I could even do it. Now I am lucky to get my feet on my knees. 

Sorry to hear about your needing to have a cath. Believe it or not, it could be worse. Urinary incontinence is no fun. It sort of limits your social acceptability. I went thru several years with some major problems incontinence problems that resulted in a sequence of other problems that were hard to stop. With MS, sometimes we do not have any choice but to play the hand we are dealt. Sometimes a Urologist can help, sometimes not. I don't doubt that mine will show back up one of these days. 

One word of advice tho, (you knew this was coming didn't you?) is to keep everything as clean as possible. Infections at the cath site are a major problem and should be avoided with your best efforts. Something as simple as keeping the doggie off the bed from now on may need to be a new rule. Doggie feet pick up germs. Doggie fur picks up germs. If using bed to insert cat. No doggie on bed. Also, hand washing should be essential. Keep nearby surfaces clean. Use disposable disinfectant wipes on hard surfaces. If bedspread is hard to wash, buy disposable bed pads or reusable cover sheets that can be laundered and decontaminated.

If someone else (such as a nurses aide helps with the cath) make sure they wash their hands well before starting, wear clean gloves, and use clean supplies. Why so paranoid? Infection from caths or cath insertion is one of the major causes of death in younger patients in nursing home type situations. I have a list from a nurse of rules for keeping infections down. If I can find it, I will share it later.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Now next subject - transportation*

Sorry to hear about the servicing on your scooter taking so long. 12 days sounds excessive for my area. Next time before you let them have your scooter, try to get them to let you have a "loaner" scooter or power chair to use as a backup until yours gets fixed. 

In fact, you should start now and try to get a power chair in addition to your scooter. I have both myself. I think that if you explained that when your scooter went down a month or so ago, its absence put such stress on you that you had to be hospitalized for a nearly a week. 
Cost of hospitalization = $ (29,000) find out the real info
Cost of power chair = $ (4,000) find out the real info
Plus you could factor in the price of your pain & suffering (mentally and physically) of spending time in the hospital.

It also wouldn't hurt to have a rolling walker also at home. One with a fold down seat you could sit on when you're tired. The walker could also be folded somewhat to put in a car. I keep a rolling walker in my storage shed. 
A nice rolling walker by a company like Hugo should cost less than $200. (Make sure your butt can fit in the seat and the seat will support your weight.) I realize your butt is not as big as mine, so this shouldn't be a big issue when you look at models.

I better yield the floor to someone else before I get in more trouble.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Feb 22, 2010)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 76768
> 
> 
> Here is my brother Simon with his daughter Gigi, who is now six months old.
> ...



What a cute picture:happy:


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 22, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Hi Soshie,
> 
> snip....
> 
> ...



While I don't have the same issues you ladies do, I can vouch for the rolling walker. My mother-in-law has one of these with the seat, and loves it. Actually, I think it is Hugo. She takes it with her everywhere. 

Susannah, I really hope things improve for you soon. Meanwhile, do what you have to in order to make things easier. Take care of you, OK?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 24, 2010)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 76768
> 
> 
> Here is my brother Simon with his daughter Gigi, who is now six months old.
> ...



That is such a wonderful photo- she is an adorable, little, pink sweetheart! You are so very blessed- thanks for sharing- it's made me smile


----------



## Shosh (May 25, 2010)

Well I turn 40 this coming Thursday.

I am having my 40th birthday party this Saturday. I am expecting more than 120 guests. It has been a huge production, I have spent the last month organizing it.

I have had an emerald green A-line gown with netting made. I am having my hair and makeup done especially in my home, and I have beautiful jewelry and a tiara to wear in my hair.
I have hired a dukebox, a disco ball, and lights, and I am also having a singing group performing a few songs.

There will be speeches and the cutting of the cake also.
I have hired a hall for the occasion.
We shall also be eating lots of yummy food.

I am excited, but nervous also.

xoxo

Shoshie.


----------



## Shosh (May 25, 2010)

View attachment Glam.jpg


I have been practicing wearing my tiara.


----------



## imfree (May 25, 2010)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 80153
> 
> 
> I have been practicing wearing my tiara.



Congratulations on your approaching 40th.
A big Hi to you and M2M.:bow:


----------



## HottiMegan (May 25, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Well I turn 40 this coming Thursday.
> 
> I am having my 40th birthday party this Saturday. I am expecting more than 120 guests. It has been a huge production, I have spent the last month organizing it.
> 
> ...



Happy early birthday  It sounds like a fun party you have planned. I hope you have a ball 
You look great in the tiara too


----------



## BBW Betty (May 25, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Well I turn 40 this coming Thursday.
> 
> I am having my 40th birthday party this Saturday. I am expecting more than 120 guests. It has been a huge production, I have spent the last month organizing it.
> 
> ...



Now that's how to celebrate turning 40! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2010)

I love the way you have chosen to CELEBRATE turning 40- it really is a blessing when you think about it, eh?

My sister passed on 7 weeks after her 40th b-day back in '98. This knowledge has made me never cry or whine about every birthday beyond my own 40th.

Forties are a good place to be, IMO. If you're like me, you're much more sure of yourself and just generally happier with who you are 

Hope you share this wonderful celebration with us through pictures. Wish I could be there.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 25, 2010)

Looks like you've got everything planned and in order. I hope you have a marvelous time - love the Tiara!


----------



## moore2me (May 26, 2010)

Dear Shoshie,

The Birthday Party sounds fantastic! I wish I could be there. (Be sure and warn the local cops you guys may get a little rowdy and to excuse you in advance.) 

I want pictures too - posted - of the dress, tiara or other bling. 

Will Cindy be coming too? What will she be wearing? How about painting her nails green? Giving her a green collar or green bow?

Can you believe that Imfree came out of hibernation to wish you Happy Birthday?????


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2010)

View attachment Hall 9.jpg


Party Princess.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2010)

View attachment Hall.jpg


The Hall.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2010)

View attachment Hall 12.jpg


My sister in law Lucy, Gigi my niece, my nephew Marcus, and my oler brother Simon.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2010)

View attachment Si and Georgia.jpg


My brother Simon and Gigi my niece.:wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2010)

View attachment 80504


My brother Matthew. He was wearing a wig with dreadlocks on it, being very funny.

That is a rolled up napkin, nothing else.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2010)

View attachment Marcus balloon.jpg


My nephew Marcus.:wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2010)

View attachment Hall 8.jpg


My mother Veronica and my doggie Cindy


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2010)

View attachment Hall 5.jpg


Balloons.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2010)

View attachment Hall 18.jpg


Tis me.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2010)

View attachment Party girl.jpg


Classic fat girl angle. I took this shot.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2010)

View attachment Siblings.jpg


My brother David, my sister Rebecca in the middle, and my sister in law Margaret.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2010)

View attachment Erin Wings.jpg


My niece Erin. She is my brother David's daughter.:wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2010)

View attachment Nighty 2.jpg


Another fat girl angle that I shot. Me in my nighty before I put on my gown.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2010)

View attachment Eating.jpg


Marcus chowing down.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2010)

View attachment Shrunk.jpg


I felt beautiful on the day.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2010)

View attachment Blenders.jpg


The Blenders are a local all female singing group. 

They sang four songs at my party including ''Oh Susannah".


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2010)

View attachment Erin and Shosh.jpg


My beautiful nice Erin and myself.:wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2010)

More pics to come. I am expecting the professional ones this week.

My party was also photographed for the local newspaper, and an article is also accompanying it.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 3, 2010)

Susannah!

Love the photos. You look beautiful in every one! Your niece is so cute in her outfit too!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 3, 2010)

Susannah, that looks like it must have been a stellar time with your family there to celebrate with you! You sure know how to throw a party 

I also love that you wore a tiara, ball gown and that your neice dressed up like a fairy to celebrate. 

These are the things dreams are made of. 


Thanks for sharing with us 


*hugs*


----------



## moore2me (Jun 4, 2010)

Shosh,

I posted a message last night, but I guess I accidentally sent it to the third moon of Jupiter rather than the Dimensions server. That's what happens when I take my night meds too early. I am going to try and redo the missing post. He goes . . . .

I love your "enchanted world" of the birthday party. The decorating was very nice with a wonderful color scheme. I like the room setup with the high ceilings and the helium ballons with glitter strings. The table setups were very pretty as well - Who was the decorator?

Also, is there going to be a audio portion you could post on the DIMs new utube section in the Lounge? I would love to hear you address the crowd and some of the songs.

And most important, the kids (Gigi, Erin, and Marcus and the others) were adorable. As GEF said, Erin's outfit was the perfect compliment to go with your outfit. Gigi was so cute in her red cordoroy skirt and Hawaian lei. (Sort of ying/yang.)

Those kids are really beautiful - the girls especially. Your family has amazing girls.

And for that many people to show up for your birthday party is very special!!!


----------



## imfree (Jun 4, 2010)

Punkin1024 said:


> Susannah!
> 
> Love the photos. You look beautiful in every one! Your niece is so cute in her outfit too!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Susannah, that looks like it must have been a stellar time with your family there to celebrate with you! You sure know how to throw a party
> 
> I also love that you wore a tiara, ball gown and that your neice dressed up like a fairy to celebrate.
> 
> ...





moore2me said:


> Shosh,
> 
> I posted a message last night, but I guess I accidentally sent it to the third moon of Jupiter rather than the Dimensions server. That's what happens when I take my night meds too early. I am going to try and redo the missing post. He goes . . . .
> 
> ...



What they said! It looked like a truly wonderful 40th!


----------



## Shosh (Jun 4, 2010)

View attachment Resized scan.jpg


An article was written in the Castlemaine Mail which is the newspaper of the country town that I live in.

I am a celebrity.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 4, 2010)

View attachment Emily.jpg


This is Emily my oldest niece. She is fifteen years old.

Emily is currently playing a cheerleader in her high school production of Grease.

She will be the best most beautiful cheerleader ever! Proud Aunty.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 5, 2010)

Shosh,

You continue to amaze me with this party of yours. The newspaper article is "over the top" for what I could ever imagine. I think you submit an article for one of the MS magazines to help inspire others and show young people their lives are not over. Your story would give them something to work toward. You could start with the material from your birthday party - featuring the newspaper article and the princess dress.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 7, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Shosh,
> 
> You continue to amaze me with this party of yours. The newspaper article is "over the top" for what I could ever imagine. I think you submit an article for one of the MS magazines to help inspire others and show young people their lives are not over. Your story would give them something to work toward. You could start with the material from your birthday party - featuring the newspaper article and the princess dress.



I cannot rep you again yet, damn! You are so wonderful.


----------



## imfree (Jun 7, 2010)

Shosh said:


> I cannot rep you again yet, damn! You are so wonderful.



$&*#$(*)@@!!! Rep system!!! Sorry, Shoshie, I couldn't either.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 7, 2010)

View attachment MS Australia walk.jpg


View attachment MS walk 1.jpg


The Multiple Sclerosis Australia walk around the lake fundraiser was held last weekend.
It raised about $80,000 dollars to help people living with MS.

Where am I up to with this illness? I am pretty sick, and I struggle day to day with it's effects.
I am not sure how effective the monthly drip/IV treatment that I take really is.
Onwards and upwards though. I have to continue to fight it, and not let it overtake my whole life.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 7, 2010)

Your pics from the party are fantastic. Looks like everyone had a great time. I love the write-up in the paper. What a way to celebrate.

Looking forward to the next set of pictures. Such a lovely lady you are.


----------



## Markt (Jun 22, 2010)

A very inspiring thread indeed. I can only hope that when I plan my 40th bday party I'll have half as many good friends as you do to invite!

PS you look stunning, sexy, and dare i say regal in your gown.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Jun 23, 2010)

Susannah!

Love the photos. You look beautiful in every one!


----------



## Mikey (Jun 28, 2010)

You look incredible in all of your party photos!!! I hope you are doing well!!!
Hugs!!!


----------



## Shosh (Jun 28, 2010)

Markt said:


> A very inspiring thread indeed. I can only hope that when I plan my 40th bday party I'll have half as many good friends as you do to invite!
> 
> PS you look stunning, sexy, and dare i say regal in your gown.



Oh thank you so much. You have made me smile.



squidge dumpling said:


> Susannah!
> 
> 
> Love the photos. You look beautiful in every one!



Thanks S. You are very sweet.



Mikey said:


> You look incredible in all of your party photos!!! I hope you are doing well!!!
> Hugs!!!


Mikey you always say the lovliest things. You are an angel.


BBW Betty said:


> Your pics from the party are fantastic. Looks like everyone had a great time. I love the write-up in the paper. What a way to celebrate.
> 
> Looking forward to the next set of pictures. Such a lovely lady you are.



Betty thank you so much.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 28, 2010)

View attachment Resized 2.jpg


I love to wear yellow. It always makes me feel happy.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 28, 2010)

View attachment Resized 4.jpg


Hydrangeas are my favorite flowers.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 28, 2010)

View attachment Resized 3.jpg


Wearing my wooly hat. It is winter in Australia now.


----------



## imfree (Jun 28, 2010)

Shosh said:


> ...Very becoming Atch snipped...
> 
> I love to wear yellow. It always makes me feel happy.



Yes Ma'me, the yellows look very becoming on you.:bow:


----------



## peoplelike (Jun 29, 2010)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 81525
> 
> 
> Wearing my wooly hat. It is winter in Australia now.



looks nice.:smitten:


----------



## Shosh (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the sweet comments friends. They are very kind.

Life with this disease continues to be hard. As time goes on I feel its ravages more and more.

I had a terrible few days last week where I was so shakey that I spent much of the day in my bed.

My body seemed like it had forgotten how to move properly and my thinking was quite clouded. 

My neurologist has told me that I will only be able to be on my current infusions for another twelve months, as the risk of getting a brain infection which can be a side effect of the medication increases the longer it is used.
It is called PML ( the brain infection that is)

The thought of coming off the infusions scares me, as they are the only thing that is slowing the progression of this disease down.
If I stopped it tomorrow, I can pretty much be guaranteed that I will start to go downhill more rapidly.

Fuck.

Anyway I just have to live one day at a time, and not try to think about the future with this illness. It will only depress me if I let my mind go there.

Despite it all life is good, and I am mightily blessed.

xoxo

Shosh


----------



## Shosh (Jun 29, 2010)

View attachment Fatty1.jpg


Here I am at my 40th birthday party listening to the speeches that were being given.

The little baby to my left is my beautiful niece Gigi.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 19, 2010)

I have had a few requests to update my little thread here.

I am doing ok. Facing the challenge that I have been given with a great deal of bravery and humor.
My goal this week has been to try to walk for short periods without my cane. It has been hard, as my balance is not good and I often feel frail, but I have managed to go caneless for a short while, such as ten minutes or so. It is a start.

I am loving being 40, and I am feeling really good about myself. I feel at peace in this body.

I am enjoying a very close friendship with a man, who knows where it will lead, but I like him very much. I do not want to jinx it though by professing love too early.

My family are all well, my darling niece Gigi will celebrate her first birthday next week.

Moore, Marcus will be three years old in December. Can you believe it? Time goes by so fast.

It is almost spring in Australia, and my daffodil bulbs have begun to bloom.

I am hoping to have my very special friend here with me to celebrate Chanukah/Christmas this year.
He is a Christian and has not had much exposure to Jewish culture or the religion.

My twin nephews will have their Bar Mitzvah together in February.
I am already planning my dress for the occasion. The Auntie of the Bar Mitzvah boys has to look good.

Life really is like a box of chocolates. You never know what you are gonna get.

Moore, consider yourself updated with my progress.

I got your message, and I hope the hideous hot weather will soon pass for you my dear friend.

Love to all
xo
Shoshana


----------



## Shosh (Aug 19, 2010)

View attachment Gigi 3.jpg


Here is my sister in law Lucy, and my darling niece Gigi.:wubu:

I went to the city to visit them last Saturday.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 19, 2010)

Shosh you are a truly amazing woman who is an inspiration.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 19, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Shosh you are a truly amazing woman who is an inspiration.



Thank you so much. Now when are you coming to visit?


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 19, 2010)

we will see miss impatient  you do realise that a trip to your state means I have to spend time with other friends and takes careful planning you know plus there is the whole trazfest to go or not go next year thing to consider 

huggles you will know when I do  promise


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 19, 2010)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 81525
> 
> 
> Wearing my wooly hat. It is winter in Australia now.



Shosh:

Love the picture Hope all is well 
HUGS
Tony


----------



## Shosh (Aug 20, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Shosh:
> 
> Love the picture Hope all is well
> HUGS
> Tony



Thank you so much sweets.


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Susannah,

Just happy to see the updates and that you are keeping such a wonderful attitude. You really are an inspiration for us all. 

Love,

Betty


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 21, 2010)

Great thread, Shosh.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 21, 2010)

BBW Betty said:


> Hi Susannah,
> 
> Just happy to see the updates and that you are keeping such a wonderful attitude. You really are an inspiration for us all.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Betty. I would love to hear an update on what is happening in your neck of the woods.
xo



CastingPearls said:


> Great thread, Shosh.



Thanks CP. I just update this thread from time to time, when I get sent requests to.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 21, 2010)

Yesterday was a pretty bad day.

I had to go and vote in the Australian election, and I rode my scooter down there, and took my doggie. The lines were so long, and I was feeling so shakey and having trouble standing.

Luckily the election official let me come to the front of the line, and not have to wait.

I did not ask for this, another person noticed I was struggling and helped me to the front of the line.

I fully accept that I have this disease, and I do not ask for any special treatment, but people are so caring and kind where I live in my little country town.
I spent much of the day in bed, as I felt very shakey, and unable to do anything.

I missed my sister's special lunch that she put on.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 21, 2010)

You are THE BOMB Susannah. Do not forget about that. XOXOXO :bow:





Shosh said:


> Yesterday was a pretty bad day.
> 
> I had to go and vote in the Australian election, and I rode my scooter down there, and took my doggie. The lines were so long, and I was feeling so shakey and having trouble standing.
> 
> ...


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 21, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Yesterday was a pretty bad day.
> 
> I had to go and vote in the Australian election, and I rode my scooter down there, and took my doggie. The lines were so long, and I was feeling so shakey and having trouble standing.
> 
> ...



Hugs just a thought for next time around, I know down here we are allowed to go vote early, or postal vote, just a thought

so glad your in a caring community and had some help
please rest and take care of yourself 
and dont forget how amazing you are 

hugs


----------



## imfree (Aug 21, 2010)

mimosa said:


> You are THE BOMB Susannah. Do not forget about that. XOXOXO :bow:



Takes one to know one, really, you, Shoshie,
and Spiritangel are Da Bombs.:bow:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 22, 2010)

mimosa said:


> You are THE BOMB Susannah. Do not forget about that. XOXOXO :bow:



Thanks sweets! xoxo



spiritangel said:


> Hugs just a thought for next time around, I know down here we are allowed to go vote early, or postal vote, just a thought
> 
> so glad your in a caring community and had some help
> please rest and take care of yourself
> ...





imfree said:


> Takes one to know one, really, you, Shoshie,
> and Spiritangel are Da Bombs.:bow:



Thanks Edgar.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 22, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Hugs just a thought for next time around, I know down here we are allowed to go vote early, or postal vote, just a thought
> 
> so glad your in a caring community and had some help
> please rest and take care of yourself
> ...



Thanks mate. I really like what you shared with me regarding the matter of my love interest. It really lifted my spirits.


----------



## Mikey (Aug 22, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Yesterday was a pretty bad day.
> 
> I had to go and vote in the Australian election, and I rode my scooter down there, and took my doggie. The lines were so long, and I was feeling so shakey and having trouble standing.
> 
> ...



I am sorry to read that you had such a bad day yesterday and that you were not able to make your sister's lunch!!! However, I was encouraged to see that you have to fortitude and will to have gone and voted!!! That says quite about you and your spirit!!!

Needless to say that I hope you are having a MUCH better day today and will have many more great days ahead.

Hugs,

M


----------



## Shosh (Aug 23, 2010)

Mikey said:


> I am sorry to read that you had such a bad day yesterday and that you were not able to make your sister's lunch!!! However, I was encouraged to see that you have to fortitude and will to have gone and voted!!! That says quite about you and your spirit!!!
> 
> Needless to say that I hope you are having a MUCH better day today and will have many more great days ahead.
> 
> ...



Todah Michael.
xo


----------



## moore2me (Aug 24, 2010)

Shosh,

I like the OPs ideas about "absentee voting" as we call it in the States. Mom and I do it, by mail-in voting, all the time.

Now, young lady, let's see if there are some fixes for the issues you ran into lately. 

Standing in line to vote - why didn't you ride your scooter inside and use it to go thru the line? , or

Take a rolling walker with you - It's time to call another assist device into service. You need a fold-up, rolling walker that has a seat. This allows you to stand in line, walk, and put the fold-up seat down and sit until you need to walk again. They make several models now that are very inexpensive and have weight ratings within yours or my personal needs. (I am shopping for my second one right now.) 

The walker can be folded and stored on your scooter for transport. Use a search engine and look for bariatric walkers, or rolling walkers. Companies that make nice ones are Invacare, AlliMed, Convaquip, Medline, Guardian, and Nova (just to name a few). The cost of a rolling walker, weight rated to at least 400 lbs., with a seat, walker portable or folding was in the range of $150 to $300. Below is an example of one that meets all of these criteria. Here is the link to one of the models listed. Nova Ortho-Med Mack Rollators (Model No. 4215 or 4214)  Make sure whatever model you select also folds-up for transport on your scooter.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0016JHBA6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

(Not for Shosh  but for someone else who might read this, their 4216 model is rated to 600 lbs.)

And finally, why dont you get Cindy to help you? She needs a little saddle-back vest to wear and she could carry some bottled water for you and her to drink. And her little vest could also be used as a billboard to write things like  Service dog or something cute like . . .Girls gone wild. or,
We boldly go where everyone has gone before.

Warning - I am working on a second note to send later. 

View attachment nova rolling walker.jpg


View attachment nova folded rolling walker.jpg


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 4, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Thank you so much Betty. I would love to hear an update on what is happening in your neck of the woods.
> xo



Not much going on here. Frank and I spend too much time playing games on Facebook. I've reconnected with my more-than-a few cousins that way, too, which has been fun.

It's been a miserably hot summer for this fat girl. Am looking forward to some slightly cooler weather for fall. My garden did not do well; too much rain, so neither one of us could get out there to weed it. Good thing farmer's markets are gaining popularity, so we've been getting some wonderful fresh vegies.

We are visiting Frank's parents this weekend. I am lucky to have married into a great family, so it really is R & R to visit here. We help with a few things that need doing, do a lot of visiting, and don't feel obligated about anything.

I read M2M's post above, and would also recommend one of those walkers. My mother in law has one, and it really is wonderful for her. Hers has almost all-terrain tires, and she takes it a lot of places. It just makes getting out and about a lot easier. 

I think of you often, and hope all is going well. 

Betty


----------



## Shosh (Sep 14, 2010)

View attachment Garden small.jpg


Here is my garden. Spring has arrived, and my garden has come to life again after the long winter.

Just looking at my garden males me smile.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 14, 2010)

Love it Shosh! MUAH! Happy Spring, darling. 




Shosh said:


> View attachment 84638
> 
> 
> Here is my garden. Spring has arrived, and my garden has come to life again after the long winter.
> ...


----------



## Mikey (Sep 15, 2010)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 84638
> 
> 
> Here is my garden. Spring has arrived, and my garden has come to life again after the long winter.
> ...



It's funny...and we are starting to prepare our garden for fall...with Mums, Sedums and Astors, as well as planting bulbs to open in our Spring of 2011.


----------



## 1300 Class (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey Shosh, you should have come up for the Toowoomba Carnival of Flowers this year.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 11, 2010)

I have been having a lil fun making videos on YouTube.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vm9MNy8cPVA

Greetings from Australia!

xoxo

Shoshie


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 11, 2010)

Gotta say, great vid.


----------



## Agent 007 (Oct 11, 2010)

Australian Lord said:


> Gotta say, great vid.



Ditto! Good work, Shosh.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 11, 2010)

Australian Lord said:


> Gotta say, great vid.


Thanks sweets. 
xo
I would love to see you make a vid!



Agent 007 said:


> Ditto! Good work, Shosh.



Thanks so much Agent.
xo


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 11, 2010)

> Thanks sweets.
> xo
> I would love to see you make a vid!


I think my place would be behind the camera, not the star!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 11, 2010)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 84638
> 
> 
> Here is my garden. Spring has arrived, and my garden has come to life again after the long winter.
> ...



Beautiful garden Shosh!!! Daffodils are one of my favorites


----------



## prettysteve (Oct 11, 2010)

Queen Susannah: Great Video! Glad to see your beautiful face & smile on the You Tube Channel. There is no doubt that you are going to be a hit you sexy aussie lady!:wubu: You may need to turn up the volume on your audio because it was hard for me to hear your pretty voice even after I turned up the volume on my computer speakers.:bow:


----------



## Shosh (Dec 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUQ2_UkxP8M

My life with Multiple Sclerosis.


Merry Christmas to all my friends here who celebrate.

xoxo


----------



## Shosh (Dec 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU2k0XpjoeI

Shoshie's fatty arms!


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 19, 2010)

Shosh said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUQ2_UkxP8M
> 
> My life with Multiple Sclerosis.
> 
> ...



A wonderful message from a lovely lady. I'm so proud of you!



Shosh said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU2k0XpjoeI
> 
> Shoshie's fatty arms!



Too cute!! You looked like you were having a lot of fun with this one.

I haven't been on Dims much for a while; I got hooked on FaceBook and several games. Not a good idea, I know. I am down to playing only one of the games now, plus a little bit of Wheel of Fortune, so it's easier to take my life back. It got pretty bad there for a little while.

Hope things are going well for you. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 19, 2010)

BBW Betty said:


> A wonderful message from a lovely lady. I'm so proud of you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Betty. You have always been such a lovely friend to me here. Can you PM me your Facebook link? I would love to add you as a friend on my page.
xoxo


----------



## Heyyou (Dec 19, 2010)

Shosh said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUQ2_UkxP8M
> 
> My life with Multiple Sclerosis.
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas Shosh!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 19, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> Merry Christmas Shosh!



Merry Christmas.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2010)

Are you doing anything special over the holidays Shosh?


----------



## mimosa (Dec 19, 2010)

*Hello Susannah, 

Stopping by to your thread to send you some love. :wubu:*


----------



## Shosh (Dec 20, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Are you doing anything special over the holidays Shosh?


Hi. I have missed you.
I will not be doing anything special, just taking things quietly.


mimosa said:


> *Hello Susannah,
> 
> Stopping by to your thread to send you some love. :wubu:*



Hi lovey.

We must talk soon, Skype or phone. 

xo


----------



## Shosh (Jan 27, 2012)

Gosh it has been a while since I have updated this thread.

I have been in Canada since December 1st with my boyfriend Timothy.

It is very lovely here. It is very different to Australia, and the coldness of the winter and the snow have taken some getting used to.

I have been having a wonderful time, and I shared a most lovely Christmas with Timothy's family here.

Here is a video I took this morning of myself outside in the snow.

Much love to my special friends here that I have known over several years now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cbFHSfJ_gM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## imfree (Jan 27, 2012)

It's so beautiful up there and you sound like kid in the snow, so happy! Good for you and thank you for sharing such a lovely video.


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 27, 2012)

Very cute. Glad things are working out for you.



Shosh said:


> Here is a video I took this morning of myself outside in the snow.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 27, 2012)

imfree said:


> It's so beautiful up there and you sound like kid in the snow, so happy! Good for you and thank you for sharing such a lovely video.



Thanks so much Edgar.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 27, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> Very cute. Glad things are working out for you.



Thanks so much Conrad. We met through Dimensions.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is another vid of me being silly, like I like to be sometimes.

I am in very good health at the moment, and very happy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhOosLjEF54


----------



## moore2me (Jan 30, 2012)

Shosh said:


> Here is another vid of me being silly, like I like to be sometimes.
> 
> I am in very good health at the moment, and very happy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhOosLjEF54



Shosh, I think you look better than I have ever seen you. Next video, less snow more Shosh or how about some shots of folks around you? You are way to cute and silly to stay off camera too long.

Next question, you know I have a extremely busy social calendar. My slots for 2012 are filling up even as I type this post. I really would like to pencil in you and BF for a possible (dare I say?) wedding. Can you give me any hint or idea for potential upcoming festivities?

What did you decide to do about the Beannie Babies? Are the still in Aussie territory or have they made it to Canada?

Keep having fun!
What are you getting BF for Valentine's Day?

Deborah
M2M


----------



## Shosh (Feb 1, 2012)

moore2me said:


> Shosh, I think you look better than I have ever seen you. Next video, less snow more Shosh or how about some shots of folks around you? You are way to cute and silly to stay off camera too long.
> 
> Next question, you know I have a extremely busy social calendar. My slots for 2012 are filling up even as I type this post. I really would like to pencil in you and BF for a possible (dare I say?) wedding. Can you give me any hint or idea for potential upcoming festivities?
> 
> ...



Hahaha thanks Cookie.

I need to get a camcorder. Those vids were filmed on my IPhone. I definately want to make some vids of Timothy and myself and others if they wish.
No wedding date as yet, but you will be the first to know

The Beanie Babies are in Australia, and I am talking with my neigbour who is a very well known figure around town about where they should end up! In worthy hands.

What am I getting my boyfriend for Valentine's Day? I cant write it here, because he reads Dims.

xoxoxo


----------



## imfree (Feb 1, 2012)

Shosh said:


> Hahaha thanks Cookie.
> 
> I need to get a camcorder. Those vids were filmed on my IPhone. I definately want to make some vids of Timothy and myself and others if they wish.
> No wedding date as yet, but you will be the first to know
> ...



Tim already has the best Valentine's Gift.:happy:


----------



## Shosh (Feb 1, 2012)

imfree said:


> Tim already has the best Valentine's Gift.:happy:



Aww thanks.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 3, 2012)

Shosh said:


> Here is another vid of me being silly, like I like to be sometimes.
> 
> I am in very good health at the moment, and very happy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhOosLjEF54



This is awesome. It warms my heart on this cold snowy night to know you are healthy, beautiful (as always!) and very happy. 

But there's just one thing missing in the video........

You forgot to show us your undies. For confirmation purposes of course. 

Big hugs. It's wonderful to see you! God bless you today and always.


----------

